# Séries américaines VO (ou pas)



## Cricri (16 Octobre 2006)

Vous regardez quoi en ce moment ?
Sur quelle chaine et à quelle heure ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2006)

Weeds, sur Canal... un des (trop) rares "trucs" sc&#233;naris&#233; correctement et donc capable de me surprendre d'un &#233;pisode &#224; l'autre...
et avec de l'humour...


----------



## Cricri (16 Octobre 2006)

Oui j'ai vu en partie quelques &#233;pisodes (Canal + le jeudi apr&#232;s Desperate Housewives), &#231;a fait un malheur sur l'ITMS US.

Quelqu'un a vu "Sur  Ecoute" (The Wire http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0306414/ ) sur Jimmy?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Octobre 2006)

Oui ! Très bonne série, même si Jimmy n'avait diffusé que la saison 1 à l'époque il me semble !  

D'ailleurs avec ton lien je viens d'apprendre qu'il y avait d'autres saisons ! :rateau: 
Bon faut dire aussi que la saison 1 était complète en elle même et n'annonçait pas une suite avec un cliffhanger ou autre ! 

Mais sinon ça reste une série (enfin saison vu que la suite j'ai pas vu hein  ) bien écrite et intéressante grâce au travail de David Simon et dans laquelle on peut retrouver une partie de l'univers, pour ceux qui connaissent, de Homicide ou même The Corner du même auteur et toutes trois tournées à Baltimore. !


----------



## spud34 (17 Octobre 2006)

Les Experts!!! à Las Vegas, Miami ou Manhattan, cette série est vraiment très très bonne.:love:


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Octobre 2006)

Les experts Las Végas, y a qu'ça d'vrai...!


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2006)

spud34 a dit:


> Les Experts!!! à Las Vegas, Miami ou Manhattan, cette série est vraiment très très bonne.:love:


Question scénario, les experts Miami est vraiment très faible, les personnages ont beaucoup moins de consistance que dans les autres "opus"....
Et les scénarii sont trop linéaires et donc trop... prévisibles.....
_(tout ça n'est que mon avis...)_


----------



## spud34 (17 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Question scénario, les experts Miami est vraiment très faible, les personnages ont beaucoup moins de consistance que dans les autres "opus"....
> Et les scénarii sont trop linéaires et donc trop... prévisibles.....
> _(tout ça n'est que mon avis...)_




Je suis entièrement d'accord; Horatio m'exaspère particulièrement mais, bon, qd même, qd ça passe, je peux pas m'empêcher de regarder:rose:


----------



## spud34 (17 Octobre 2006)

Sinon, j'ai beaucoup aimé Desperate Housewives (je sais, c'est bateau comme avis...) mais, bon, j'ai pas Canal, alors je ne peux me prononcer que sur la 1ere saison


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Question scénario, les experts Miami est vraiment très faible



C'est vrai. D'ailleurs, je préfère, et de loin, les expertes amies amies. En V.O., c'est un vrai régal.


----------



## NightWalker (17 Octobre 2006)

Les experts à Las Vegas et Miami, en revanche Manhattan est vraiment très limite.

Close to home

NCIS et Numbers

Desperate...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2006)

Beavis & Butthead :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2006)

Je trouve Nip / Tuck compl&#232;tement terrible dans les s&#233;ries pour l'instant, franchement je d&#233;croche pas :love: :love: :love:

C'est deux chirurgiens esth&#233;tiques dont l'un cas&#233; avec une tite famille p&#233;p&#232;re et l'autre compl&#232;tement d&#233;prav&#233;... Bon, &#231;a peut &#234;tre tr&#232;s graphique quand ils op&#232;rent, mais cela &#224; part, c'est plein de rebondissements dans le sc&#233;nario et &#231;a tra&#238;ne moins en longueur (fa&#231;on Soap Opera) que Desperates Housewives ou Lost...


----------



## spud34 (17 Octobre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> Les experts, c'est en VO ?
> Ou c'est encore un sujet qui part en ******* ?



Ah oui, c'est vrai! J'avais pas vu...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

J'aimais bien une série dont j'ai oublié le nom ou des gens chopaient bêtement un truc super grave et menaçaient de pourrir la planète en quelques heures (enfin, les USA, mais pour eux la planète et les USA c'est pareil)
Là dessus se pointait un type avec une tête à ne pas avoir fait caca depuis au moins trois semaine qui foutait tout le monde en quarantaine et te guérissait la planète (enfin, les USA) en trois froncement de sourcils et deux coups de gueule.
Un chef d'oeuvre.
Dommage, ça ne passe plus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

Comme tu racontes, ça donne envie de voir... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comme tu racontes, ça donne envie de voir... :love:


J'ai vu quatre ou cinq épisodes, tous rigoureusement construits sur le même schéma.
Surtout un, ou l'agent contaminant était dans la salière d'un resto et ou le type à probables problèmes gastriques regardaient les salières comme si il allait leur faire personnellement la peau.
Un chef d'oeuvre, je te dis !


----------



## Cricri (17 Octobre 2006)

N'oubliez pas de donner les  les jours et les horraires pour les séries en VO, SVP.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

www.tele7jours.fr


Tu devrais red&#233;finir un peu le but de ton fil pour obtenir plus de succ&#232;s. 

Reprends les diff&#233;rentes citations de s&#233;ries et fais compl&#233;ter par les horaires &#233;ventuellement.


----------



## rezba (18 Octobre 2006)

Prison Break. La saison 2. Sur la fox, le lundi matin. La meilleure s&#233;rie que je n'ai vu ces 10 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es. :love:


----------



## saturnin (4 Novembre 2006)

Moi je vous conseille particulièrement la nouvelle série "heroes" où il est question d'un groupe d'individus avec des pouvoirs hors normes, j'dirais rien de plus mais vous imaginez pas que ce soit un clone de x-men (bon j'avoue j'aime x-men).
C'est vraiment vraiment bien et pour l'instant je dois dire que je suis en train de commencer à considérer cette série comme meilleure que lost.


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Prison Break. La saison 2. Sur la fox, le lundi matin. La meilleure série que je n'ai vu ces 10 dernières années. :love:



Là je suis bien d'accord!!! :love: C'est vraiment une trés bonne série  En plus le petit frère il est super mignon  


Par contre je crois que ça passe à 20h sur la Fox et non le matin


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2006)

_


PonkHead a dit:



			J'aimais bien une s&#233;rie dont j'ai oubli&#233; le nom ou des gens chopaient b&#234;tement un truc super grave et mena&#231;aient de pourrir la plan&#232;te en quelques heures (enfin, les USA, mais pour eux la plan&#232;te et les USA c'est pareil)
L&#224; dessus se pointait un type avec une t&#234;te &#224; ne pas avoir fait caca depuis au moins trois semaine qui foutait tout le monde en quarantaine et te gu&#233;rissait la plan&#232;te (enfin, les USA) en trois froncement de sourcils et deux coups de gueule.
 Un chef d'oeuvre.
 Dommage, &#231;a ne passe plus.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



c'&#233;tait NIS qui passe encore sur les formidables chaines de la TNT... 

ne me remerciez pas, j'adore regarder des merdes, je prends plus de plaisir ensuite sur des films que personne ne connait mais qui sont des &#339;uvres d'arts... (mais on s'en fout):rateau:

je remercie publiquement rezba pour la petite boutique nantaise qu'il m'a indiqu&#233; et qui fournit de tr&#232;s bons films en DVD. 

merci aussi pour celle qui fait les films de cul, &#231;a change de Blue-One et des auteurs comme Marc Dorcel... 

sinon, vous pouvez d&#233;sormais acheter "L'homme du Picardie" en DVD, je vous le d&#233;die... 

et pour finir encore sur une note locale

_


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2006)

Ah l'histoire of the man who lives on a p&#233;noiche ... Pas comme William (sorry) !  :love:
Je me souviendrai toujours du passage d'&#233;cluse de l'&#233;pisode 25 ... Quelle action et quel suspens  ! 

Sinon Derrick moins fan ... En plus le crime se passe toujours Kaiser Stra&#223;e ... Bon &#231;a donne un point de rep&#232;re, comme le p&#232;re Ingalls qui coupe du bois pour l'emmener &#224; Mankato et vu l'&#226;ge de l'audience faut &#231;a, sinon &#231;a les perturbe ... Et puis de toute fa&#231;on j'aime pas les biscuits avec plein de beurre !


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2006)

_


Stargazer a dit:



			Et puis de toute façon j'aime pas les biscuits avec plein de beurre !  

 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu viens de me faire réaliser qu'après10 mois passés à Nantes, je continue à ne réclamer que des Speculoos... :affraid: :affraid:

mai où sont les BN de mon enfance quand je regardais Candy... je sais même pas pourquoi je regardais cette daube:hein:, par contre, je ne loupais jamais un épisode de gribouille... d'ailleurs, j'en ai jamais loupé un sur MacG... 

_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

J'ai regardé les 3 premières saisons de Oz.
Là je commence la 4 ème de Nip/Tuck.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4039312 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> tu viens de me faire réaliser qu'après10 mois passés à Nantes, je continue à ne réclamer que des Speculoos... :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> ...


Candy....
Mais j'avais une excuse, j'ai une soeur.
Par contre, je suis toujours capable de chanter l'intégralité du générique et, des fois, je me demande si c'est vraiment normal...


----------



## brome (5 Novembre 2006)

Pour le g&#233;n&#233;rique de Candy, c'est normal. En fait, j'ai l'impression que plus on apprend quelque chose t&#244;t dans la vie, mieux on le retient. Ce qui me pousse &#224; penser qu'on devrait donc avoir plus de chance de r&#233;ussir une &#233;cole de m&#233;decine en sortant tout juste de la maternelle.
Mais bon, l&#224; n'est pas le sujet. 

Nip/Tuck, j'ai bien accroch&#233; aux deux premi&#232;res saisons. Des personnages tr&#232;s int&#233;ressants, et des sujets rarement ou jamais abord&#233;s ailleurs. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de regarder les saisons suivantes, mais ce n'est que reculer pour mieux sauter.

Ce que je regarde r&#233;guli&#232;rement en ce moment :

*Heroes* (lundi soir, sur NBC) : une sorte de sous-4400. Des New-Yorkais se d&#233;couvrent des pouvoir bizarres. &#192; voir surtout pour savoir ce que deviennent Adrian Pasdar (l'acteur principal de Profit, la meilleure s&#233;rie au monde avec Oz) quand il ne donne pas de cours d'anthropologie et Greg Grunberg quand il ne se fait pas tuer par un nuage de nano-machines sur une &#238;le myst&#232;rieuse.

*Jericho* (mercredi soir, sur CBS) : la survie et les interrogations d'une petite bourgade du Colorado, soudainement coup&#233;e du monde apr&#232;s ce qui semble &#234;tre une attaque nucl&#233;aire surprise sur les USA. Sympathique, sans plus.

*The Nine* (mercredi soir, sur ABC) : Tout a commenc&#233; par une attaque de banque comme il y en a tant. Et puis &#231;a s'est mal fini, une des otage y ayant laiss&#233; la vie. Des 52 heures que les otages et les malfaiteurs ont pass&#233; dans cet enfer, on ne sait rien. On le d&#233;couvre par bribes, lors de flashbacks ou au d&#233;tour d'une conversation. Pour moi, c'est la s&#233;rie la plus int&#233;ressante et la plus prometteuse de 2006. Le ton est plus s&#233;rieux, moins sensationnaliste. Et je trouve la r&#233;alisation excellente. Je pense que &#231;a devrait plaire aux fans de Prison Break.

*Lost* (mercredi soir, sur ABC) : bon, je crois qu'on ne la pr&#233;sente plus.


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> L&#224; je suis bien d'accord!!! :love: C'est vraiment une tr&#233;s bonne s&#233;rie  En plus le petit fr&#232;re il est super mignon
> 
> 
> Par contre je crois que &#231;a passe &#224; 20h sur la Fox et non le matin



Pour toi c'est &#224; vingt heures. 
Pour moi, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, c'est une semaine apr&#232;s, &#224; 8 heures, avec les sous-titres incrust&#233;s ! 



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4039312 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> d'ailleurs, j'en ai jamais loup&#233; un sur MacG...
> 
> _


 
 Tiens, faut pas que je rate le pilote de la saison 3, parait qu'il est dispo sur les trackers.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

Il est flippant le nouveau mari de Bree dans la saison 3 avec les .SRT comme on dit chez les geeks désespérés .


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2006)

BattleStar Galactica

Super bien foutu...:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2006)

Prison Break, le mardi soir avec les .srt 
Desperate Housewives, le mardi soir avec les .srt 

Weeds, terrible :love::love:
Politiquement incorrect, beaucoup d'humour 

The Shield  Un peu brutal par moment, mais vraiment int&#233;ressant.

Et pour ma mie, c'est Grey's Anatomy, Sex & The City, Urgences...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Novembre 2006)

C'est bien, tout ça... On sait où vous trouver à heures fixes...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2006)

Les s&#233;ries, c'est quand je n'ai rien d'autres de pr&#233;vu, sinon, je les enregistre pour les regarder plus tard


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2006)

Pourquoi "am&#233;ricaines", d'ailleurs ?

L&#224;, il est temps que je m'attelle &#224; Ergo Proxy. J'ai d&#233;ja fait trois tentatives, et pas compris grand chose. Mais le dessin est tr&#232;s beau. Plus beau m&#234;me que GITS_la_s&#233;rie.
&#199;a passe o&#249; ? Ben direct de manga_powaa au disque dur de la freebox. Le tout charg&#233; avant licencement.


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2006)

Je te la refait juste pour toi. 

Ergo Proxy, qui raconte, comme son nom l'indique, l'histoire d'ergoth&#233;rapeutes qui ont probl&#232;me avec leur r&#233;seau local, est une s&#233;rie anim&#233;e japonaise, un manga, cr&#233;&#233;e par Shuk&#244; Murase. Un type qui se tire la bourre avec Mamoru Oshii, le cr&#233;ateur de Ghost In The Shell (GIST), pour faire les plus belles productions anim&#233;es japonaises.
&#199;a ne passe que sur la chaine satellite japonaise Wowow.
Ceux qui ne veulent pas attendre 10 ans pour la voir l'ont t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; pendant qu'elle &#233;tait encore libre de droits en europe, ce qui n'est plus le cas. Ils ont g&#233;n&#233;ralement trouv&#233; les sous-titres de la VOST chez manga_powaa.

Ne me remercie, c'est de bon c&#339;ur.


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Novembre 2006)

Ca fait longtemps que jai pas vu une bonne série nippone (en fait, depuis Cowboy Bebop ) et je dois avouer que tu as attisé mon intérêt avec Ergo Proxy. Je vais donc essayer dy jeter un il.


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Novembre 2006)

Tous ces experts me fatiguent: il ne s'y passe jamais rien&#8230;

Par contre je m'&#233;clate avec *The L Word *en ce moment&#8230; Je soup&#231;onne la s&#233;rie d'avoir pour cible indirecte les jeunes h&#233;t&#233;ros m&#226;les blas&#233;s mais je m'en satisfais&#8230; :love:


----------



## justme (9 Novembre 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, c'est:

*The Shield*

*Oz *(bien, bien mieux que Prison Break à mon goût...)

*Dead Like Me* (j'adore !)

et bien entendu (pourquoi, me direz-vous ?) *Nip Tuck *


----------



## saturnin (9 Novembre 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:


> Tous ces experts me fatiguent: il ne s'y passe jamais rien
> 
> Par contre je m'éclate avec *The L Word *en ce moment Je soupçonne la série d'avoir pour cible indirecte les jeunes hétéros mâles blasés mais je m'en satisfais :love:



Bah à la première approche c'est ce que je pensais aussi puis en fait on se fait vite prendre par l'histoire et un peu moins par les images.


----------



## brome (9 Novembre 2006)

justme a dit:


> *Oz *(bien, bien mieux que Prison Break à mon goût...)


C'est un peu comme comparer Madonna et Tessa Martin.


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:


> Tous ces experts me fatiguent: il ne s'y passe jamais rien&#8230;
> 
> Par contre je m'&#233;clate avec *The L Word *en ce moment&#8230; Je soup&#231;onne la s&#233;rie d'avoir pour cible indirecte les jeunes h&#233;t&#233;ros m&#226;les blas&#233;s mais je m'en satisfais&#8230; :love:


Pour cible directe &#224; mon avis .... 
Ce qui donne des personnages qui n'ont pas "_d'&#233;paisseur_" au contraire d'une autre s&#233;rie qui traitait du m&#234;me sujet mais de _l'autre c&#244;t&#233; : "Queer as folk"..... _


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2006)

_on s'en fout, ya Mia Kirshner, un de mes fantasmes par la faute d'Atom Egoyan... :siffle/
_


----------



## eyescarz (9 Novembre 2006)

BLADE THE SERIES avec kirk jones.diffusé au Usa cet été le jeudi soir sur spike tv.
La serie adapté du film est donc plutot bonne,certain episode manque peut-etre un peu d'intrigue et de consistence mais d'un point de vue generale c'est une bonne serie qui a d'ailleurs battu des records d'audience.Un gros succés mais paradoxalement il n'y aura pas de saison 2.......dommage surtout compte tenu du dernier episode


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Novembre 2006)

Ayé, jai visionné le premier épisode  de ErgoProxy (en H264, ça tape !) et ma foi, ça commence bien. Des graph très propre et même que lanimation. Bon, je peux pas trop parler du scénario sur un seul épisode, mais ça ma donné envie daller plus loin.


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2006)

D'apr&#232;s mon sp&#233;cialiste maison, on nage dans la semoule jusqu'au troisi&#232;me &#233;pisode, question sc&#233;nar.


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> D'après mon spécialiste maison, on nage dans la semoule jusqu'au troisième épisode, question scénar.



Tant que ça ne fait pas le coup de "Lost" ça me va.


----------



## Cricri (10 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pourquoi "américaines", d'ailleurs ?



Parce que c'est avec des Américains, dans des décors américains, et c'est en langue américaine.


----------



## Cricri (10 Novembre 2006)

The L Word en ce moment&#8230; O&#249; &#231;a ?


----------



## Cricri (10 Novembre 2006)

brome a dit:


> Ce que je regarde régulièrement en ce moment :
> 
> *Heroes* (lundi soir, sur NBC)
> 
> ...



Comment tu fais pour avoir NBC, ABC, CBS...?


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2006)

40 choses qui n'arrivent que dans les films


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> 40 choses qui n'arrivent que dans les films



 Bouh, il évente toutes les facilitées.  


 

D'ailleurs, je recommande chaudement le film Last Action Hero qui met le doigt sur toues ces incohérences.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Décembre 2006)

Durant mes pérégrinations quotidiennes sur Internet, je suis tombé (même pas mal ) sur un fil qui parlait de la mort de Xena. Nayant pas trop suivis  cette série à lépoque, je ne savais même pas quelle était morte dans le dernier épisode de la sixième saison nommé « Friend in need ».  Comme de coutume, étant intéressé pas les histoires qui fininssent mal, jai visionné le dit épisode (en fait, cest en deux parties sauf le Directors cut qui est une sorte de téléfilm de plus de 1h30). 

  Et bien, finalement, cest comme dans mes souvenirs. Surjoué, kitsch, au scénario capilotracté,  mais néanmoins jaime lambivalence des relations entre Xena et gabrielle.

  Dailleurs, dans cette histoire, leurs relation semble bien aller plus loin que la simple amitié comme on peu le voir dans la scène ou Xena  enseigne à Gabrielle sa fameuse technique à la Hokuto no Ken ou dans un semblant de baiser lesbien quand Gabrielle fait passer leau sacrée à Xena. 

  Pour ce qui est de la mort de Xena (ce qui a motivé chez moi le visionnage) javoue être un peu déçu. Si ça mise en scène est assez réussi, (la scène de la découverte dune partie du corps par Gabrielle est  sympathique aussi) le fait que Xena doit combattre et tuer le démon en tant que fantôme avec ce fameux espoir de pouvoir la ramener à la vie gâche quand même un peu lambiance

  De plus, avoir placé lhistoire au japon est un peu déplacé pour ce personnage qui aurait sûrement du rester en Grèce. (Avec en plus ces musiques Obao, ces japonais parlant anglais et son combat final très Power Rangers) :mouais:

  Voilà, finalement, un peu dépité, mais ça reste conforme à ce que je me souvenais  de cette série.
  Ah, joubliais, elle a plutôt une jolie voie Lucy Lawless !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Xena, ça se trouve, elle est lesbienne:


Willow, dans Buffy l'est.
Et pas qu'un peu.
Et en plus, elle ne meurt pas à la fin (alors que la série est ricaine)

Pas beau ça ?

Pourquoi je parle d'une "vieille" série ici ?
Parce que je suis en train de re-re-re-re......-regarder la saison 3 et que je suis obligé de le faire en vf because Sarah Michelle Gellar, en vrai, elle a une voix typiquement américaine (genre canard neuneu) absolument insuportable.

Vous vous en foutez ?
Ah merde.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Moi, je regarde Desperate Housewives. C'est la seule série sur laquelle j'ai vraiment craqué ! :love:  L'histoire est vraiment bien, les actrices et acteurs sont excellents... Que du bon... Et la saison 3 a l'air encore meilleure (ça reprend dimanche 7 sur ABC !! :love:   )


----------



## brome (28 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et bien, finalement, cest comme dans mes souvenirs. Surjoué, kitsch, au scénario capilotracté,  mais néanmoins jaime lambivalence des relations entre Xena et gabrielle.


 
Pour le côté kitsch, capillotracté et surjoué, précisons que c'est voulu. Xena est une série très deuxième degré. Mais j'avoue que quand je regardais la série étant gamin, tout ça m'est complètement passé au dessus. En fait j'ai pas dû regarder énormément d'épisodes. Même la relation Xena/Gabrielle m'avait échappé, à l'époque.



> De plus, avoir placé lhistoire au japon est un peu déplacé pour ce personnage qui aurait sûrement du rester en Grèce. (Avec en plus ces musiques Obao, ces japonais parlant anglais et son combat final très Power Rangers)



Ha, parce que des personnages de la Grèce antique qui parlent anglais, ça, ça te choque pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

brome a dit:


> des personnages de la Grèce antique


Dans le cas de Xéna, c'est plutôt la Grèce en toc.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Décembre 2006)

brome a dit:


> Même la relation Xena/Gabrielle m'avait échappé, à l'époque.


En fait, c'est la version française qui veut ça. Comme toujours, ça perd en vf quand ce n'est pas des morceaux qui sautent... :mouais:

(D'ailleurs, Prison Break vient de ce prendre le CSA et ça chauffe pour M6...)



> Ha, parce que des personnages de la Grèce antique qui parlent anglais, ça, ça te choque pas ?


Beaucoup moins.  
(mais j'avoue que maintenant, voir des films ou des séries en vf me fait bizarre...)


----------



## brome (29 Décembre 2006)

À ce propos, il y a un détail qui me gêne beaucoup dans les adaptations françaises de séries, c'est le tu/vous.

Je m'explique. Dans les VO, cette distinction entre tu et vous n'existe pas, puisque tous les personnages se vouvoient (ou se youvoient, si vous préférez  ). Par contre, dans les VF, les traducteurs doivent faire le choix du vouvoiement ou du tutoiement entre les personnages selon leur niveau d'intimité, et éventuellement passer de l'un à l'autre quand les personnages apprennent à se connaître.

Or, il m'est arrivé quelquefois de tomber sur un épisode en VF, ou bien de lire des citations en français, d'une série que je n'avais vu jusque là qu'en VO. Et par moments, l'emploi du tu ou du vous entre deux personnages m'a choqué parce que je ne m'y attendais pas.

Pour vous donner un exemple concret, dans Lost, ça m'a surpris d'apprendre que Jack tutoyait Locke. Comme Locke est plus âgé que Jack, je me serais attendu à ce qu'il le vouvoie. D'autant que presque tout le monde l'appelle par son nom de famille plutôt que par son prénom, ce qui dans la culture anglo-saxonne est assez proche du vouvoiement.

Est ce que certains d'entre vous ont déjà experimenté ce phénomène, ou bien est-ce que je suis le seul à psychoter sur ces détails ?


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Décembre 2006)

Non, moi aussi (enfin pas au point de psychoter hein ) parfois le &#171; tu &#187; me g&#232;ne; mais aussi d&#8217;autres d&#233;tails comme les r&#233;f&#233;rences franco-fran&#231;aises que je n&#8217;imagine pas du tout &#234;tre prononc&#233;s dans la vo. 

Mais bon, faut bien faire une traduction/adaptation que tout francophone puissent comprendre.  

Je n&#8217;aime pas non plus quand dans les traductions les personnages changent de langue comme dans Lost ou la fran&#231;aise parle dor&#233;navant Allemand ou dans l&#8217;&#233;pisode de Friends ou Joey apprend l&#8217;espagnole avec Phoebe &#224; la place du fran&#231;ais&#8230; 

Je sais que comme tout le monde est doubl&#233; en fran&#231;ais &#231;a rend le respect de la chose impossible, mais &#231;a me d&#233;range.


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2006)

une nounou d'enfer !!

j'adore leur second degrès 

NCIS, pour les rapports tordus entre les personnages


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

_et pis Ziva qu'elle est trop bonne la meuf !!   _


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4108654 a dit:
			
		

> _et pis Ziva qu'elle est trop bonne la meuf !!   _



c'est vrai qu'elle a du ..... chien  mais Aby :love: est beaucoup plus...... comment dire .......  haute en couleurs ( noir et blanc essentiellement  )


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

_


meskh a dit:



			c'est vrai qu'elle a du ..... chien  mais Aby :love: est beaucoup plus...... comment dire .......  haute en couleurs ( noir et blanc essentiellement  )
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



moi, c'est plutot Pablo qui a la côte chez moi !! mais je reprendrais bien un petit peu de sachet d'Alexander 
_


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4109012 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> moi, c'est plutot Pablo qui a la côte chez moi !! mais je reprendrais bien un petit peu de sachet d'Alexander
> _



Pablo des cités d'OR ??? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> Pablo des cités d'OR ??? :mouais:




il y avait des sacres cotes dans les cités d'or mais je préfère les vallons latino-israeliens aux courbes plus douces de NCIS


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Décembre 2006)

Voilà, je me suis mangé les 13 premiers épisodes de la saison 2 de Prison Break. Que dire sinon que jaime cette série et que ça va être long dattendre le 29 janvier pour la reprise aux USA !

  A la fin de la saison 1 je pensais que la série pourrait perdre de son intérêt avec la sortie de prison, mais non. Jai vraiment apprécier ces 13 premiers épisodes peut-être même plus que la saison 1. Quoi quil en soit, vivement la fin janvier. :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2007)

Heroes, sur NBC. 

Un vrai comic book. :love:


----------



## brome (4 Janvier 2007)

En effet, un comic dont chaque numéro fait le lien entre les épisodes de Heroes est downloadable en PDF sur le site de NBC.


----------



## Chang (4 Janvier 2007)

Toujours pour les series en VO, mais cette fois ci d'outre manche, il y a le tres bon sitcom Shameless. L'histoire d'une famille de 4 momes au pere alcoolo et la mere qui est partie, et de leur voisins, un couple trentenaire.

Tout ca evolue entre le pub et les conneries des momes tout en revisitant pas mal de problemes de societes.

Vraiment une serie originale et tres drole, mais alors faut s'accorcher a l'accent de Manchester ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Janvier 2007)

Jamais entendu parler, mais rien que pour l'accent de Manchester ça m'intéresse.
Perso je trouve qu'il y a rien de plus marrant. 

Mais sinon qui êtes vous monsieur?


----------



## Chang (4 Janvier 2007)

Je suis l'esprit range de ta conscience, la partie qui ne floode pas ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, jpmiss.


----------



## matosx (23 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous!

J'ouvre cette discussion pour converser des séries télés du moment qui vous plaisent.

Autre sujet, selon vous, (et si certains connaissent les règles concernant le téléchargement), j'aimerais savoir si le fait de télécharger des séries télévisées une fois celles-ci diffusées est une infraction ou pas?

Pour moi, je considère qu'il s'agit juste d'un autre moyen de véhiculer des médias?
En effet, si quelqu'un enregistrait un film à la télé et l'enregistrait sur VHS ou DVD (peu importe!), et qu'il me le passait directement ou par la poste, il n'y aurait rien à redire, me trompe-je?

Enfin bon, et pour ceux qui galèrent à trouver les épisodes, demandez!!!


A bon entendeur


----------



## meskh (23 Janvier 2007)

NCIS en force !!!

et je vote pour le retour de Gibbs


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2007)

_je fusionne car les deux discussion sont tr&#232;s proches_


----------



## matosx (23 Janvier 2007)

Bon alors personne n'a d'avis sur la question?

Sinon, mes séries à moi sont:

- Prison Break pour le suspense et l,action
- 24 pour l'action malgré les invraisemblances
- Lost pour le mystère
- Desperate Housewives pour l'humour décalé
- Heroes pour le fantastique
- Grey's Anatomy pour le dramatique

:mouais:


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_ah&#8230; moi j'ai jamais mat&#233; Grey's Anatomy que pour l'anatomie de la blonde bombe aux courbes arrondies&#8230; 
_


----------



## matosx (23 Janvier 2007)

ouais enfin se limiter &#224; ce genre de consid&#233;rations r&#233;v&#232;le ton c&#244;t&#233; romantique!!!

Fais gaffe!


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2007)

matosx a dit:


> Autre sujet, selon vous, (et si certains connaissent les règles concernant le téléchargement), j'aimerais savoir si le fait de télécharger des séries télévisées une fois celles-ci diffusées est une infraction ou pas?



 Non, cest toujours illégal. Ce nest pas parce que tu as entendu une chanson à la radio que tu as le droit de la DL sans la payer. Cest pareil pour les série, films, etc.

  Sinon, Prison Break a repris!


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2007)

Et Desperate aussi


----------



## Zyrol (24 Janvier 2007)

Stargate SG1 et Atlantis ont repris aussi

Ainsi que Heroes, Grey's anatomy et Battlestar Galactica

De bonne soir&#233;e en perpective...


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2007)

Moi qui pensais que Stargate c'était fini...:mouais: 

(faut dire que j'ai décroché quand c'est devenu un peu trop "grand". J'aimais bien le coté exploration du début, mais le coup des grandes guerres, c'était pas trop mon tuc...)


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Et Desperate aussi




Oui, enfin, tant mieux, &#231;a me manquais depuis l'&#233;pisode 10 de la saison 3 qui est pass&#233; sur ABC le 25 novembre dernier. La saison 3 est toujours aussi extra ! 

_[supprim&#233; par Nephou]

oups j'avais pas vu &#231;a les dialogues sont prot&#233;g&#233;s au m&#234;me titre que l&#8217;&#339;uvre elle-m&#234;me : c&#8217;est chiant mais c&#8217;est comme &#231;a (c.f. les paroles de chansons)_


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2007)

matosx a dit:


> ouais enfin se limiter à ce genre de considérations révèle ton côté romantique!!!
> 
> Fais gaffe!



_parce qu'il y a un quelconque côté romantique à regarder la télé ?  va ré-écouter Berlioz, on en recause après  merci ! _


----------



## Zyrol (24 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Moi qui pensais que Stargate c'était fini...:mouais:
> 
> (faut dire que j'ai décroché quand c'est devenu un peu trop "grand". J'aimais bien le coté exploration du début, mais le coup des grandes guerres, c'était pas trop mon tuc...)




Ben non c'est pas fini... Stargate SG1 fait sa 10eme saison ( et derniere) elle se cloturera par 2 telefilms. Stargate Atlantis fait sa 3eme saison, une 4eme est prévue avec des acteurs de SG1 dedans.

L'exploration est repartie un peu, avant le fil conducteur etait la mythologie egyptienne, maintenant ce sont les legendes Arthurienne (Merlin, Fée Morganne est Cie...)


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2007)

Peut-être que je jetterais un oeil dessus alors. 

Le Dr Jackson est toujours la au moins?


----------



## Zyrol (24 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Peut-être que je jetterais un oeil dessus alors.
> 
> Le Dr Jackson est toujours la au moins?



bien sur !

d'ailleurs dans la saison 10, il en voit de toute les couleurs...


----------



## justme (24 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je trouve Nip / Tuck complètement terrible dans les séries pour l'instant...



Et ça a repris !

Saison 4 sur Paris Première tous les lundis soirs, 2 épisodes d'affilé... Du pur bonheur


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> bien sur !
> 
> d'ailleurs dans la saison 10, il en voit de toute les couleurs...



 Du coup, tu as attisé ma curiosité.


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2007)

Tony demandant à Gibbs :

- pourquoi y'a 2 B à Gibbs ?
- le deuxième, c'est pour batard !! 

quel humour ce Gibbs :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Janvier 2007)

Bon ça risque de partir dans tous les sens car vaste sujet, mais de mon côté:
- Lost (qui a intérêt à se reprendre, pasque là on va dans le n'importe nawak)
- Prison Break (qui est un bijou. La 2nde saison explose la première tant elle est encore plus mieux )
- Desperate Housewives (qui se laisse agréablement regarder, mais bon valà je crains l'essouflement)
- Grey's anatomy (toujours pas compris ce qui en a fait le succès de l'année dernière en Amérique, mais ça regarde très bien aussi).

Le tout en vo vo vo. Les voies françaises sont trop mauvaies (c'est quoi cette voix grave pour Meredith, qui a une voix toute légère en fait!  ).

A.


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Janvier 2007)

Ouais, Prison Break... Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à préférer la 2ème saison. 
_
You want to take the bit** down?  :love:_


----------



## Zyrol (29 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ouais, Prison Break... Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à préférer la 2ème saison.
> _
> You want to take the bit** down?  :love:_



Pour ma part, j'ai laché la saison 2 de Prison Break... j'ai trouvé la 1 super. Nouvelle série, nouveau concept, bien ficellé...

La saison 2 n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un chasse à l'homme... un peu déçu. En même temps, ne devait comporter qu'une saison, et on le voit vraiment... enfin c'est mon avis.


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai laché la saison 2 de Prison Break...



et moi, pour ma part, je n'ai jamais vu un seul épisode de ce truc


----------



## Zyrol (29 Janvier 2007)

meskh a dit:


> et moi, pour ma part, je n'ai jamais vu un seul épisode de ce truc



Saison 1 ou 2 ?


----------



## brome (30 Janvier 2007)

Je suis assez d'accord avec Zyrol. Prison Break, ça lasse vite, je trouve. J'ai dû voir une douzaine d'épisodes (les premiers) de la saison 1, et j'ai lâché l'affaire. Trop de rebondissements tuent le rebondissement.

Une seule saison de 12 ou 13 épisodes aurait été pas mal, en fait. Par contre, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de faire une deuxième saison se passant dehors, tout l'intérêt de la série reposant sur sur le rapport tatouage/prison. En fait je pense que, de la même façon que certains prétendent que l'île de Lost est un personnage à part entière de la série, la prison de Prison Break en est également un élément majeur.


----------



## Chang (30 Janvier 2007)

Le fait d'avoir la saison 2 de Prison Break hors du penitencier donne la possibilite d'avoir une seconde saison pas trop redondante. 

Il est vrai, cependant, que chaque saison commence bien et finit en quatrieme vitesse avec des retournements rocambolesques pour se terminer a temps et au bon moment.


La saison 3 promet beaucoup moins de courses/fuites. Ca va faire tres 24H saison 1 a mon avis. 

24 H est typiquement le genre de saison que je ne peux plus regarder apres la seconde saison finie peniblement. Lost m'a re-interesse a la saison 2 (ou 3 ?, quand ils ouvrent le bunker et y entrent ...) mais va falloir que la suite soit costaude parce que sur une ile isolee, elle a beau etre bardee de palmiers, ca devient vite penible ... 

Et sinon oui, la VO, rien que la VO ... films ou series, ya pas a dire, c'est different en francais.


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Janvier 2007)

C'est bien Heroes ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est bien Heroes ?


Il para&#238;t que c'est g&#233;nial. Vivement le mois de septembre sur TF1&#169;.


----------



## richard-deux (30 Janvier 2007)

Une série qui semble pas mal, c'est Jericho.

La série est disponible sur dailymotion en VOST.


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Saison 1 ou 2 ?



mais en fait, ni la 1 ni la 2  mais avec le tappage qu'ils en ont fait..... 

de plus les avis divergent on dirait  (et 10 verges, ça fait beaucoup pour un homme - Desproges    )


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Lost m'a re-interesse a la saison 2 (ou 3 ?, quand ils ouvrent le bunker et y entrent ...) mais va falloir que la suite soit costaude parce que sur une ile isolee, elle a beau etre bardee de palmiers, ca devient vite penible ...
> 
> Et sinon oui, la VO, rien que la VO ... films ou series, ya pas a dire, c'est different en francais.



 VO à fond 

quant à LOST, il semberait que les scénaristes ne savent pas où ils vont quand ils commencent à tourner  sympa ce genre de risques, vive les surprises, mais c'est aussi à double tranchant....


----------



## Zyrol (30 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est bien Heroes ?



Je te confirme que c'est vraiment génial ! un savant mélange des 4400, X-Men et surtout bien axé sur les personnalités des "Heroes"


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il paraît que c'est génial. Vivement le mois de septembre sur TF1©.





Ou mars sur l'ITMS


----------



## Nexka (30 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est bien Heroes ?



C'est un peu long à partir, au début on a l'impression d'un nouveau lost où tu désaprends plus que tu avances dans chaque épisode.
Mais une fois que ça démare (5 - 6 éme épisode) C'est vraiment pas mal :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ouais, Prison Break... Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à préférer la 2ème saison.







Zyrol a dit:


> La saison 2 n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un chasse à l'homme... un peu déçu.



C'est plus qu'une chasse à l'homme et si ce n'est qu'une chasse à l'homme, elle est super bien ficelée: chacun vit son histoire, se retrouve, se quitte, tourne sa veste (Raaah le "_you want to take the bit** down?_ "dont parlait G2LOQ...)... bref les personnages prennent une profondeur qu'ils n'avaient pas (encore) dans la première saison. Ajoutons à cela le complot...
Ajoutons à cela que les nouveaux méchants sont tip top! :love:
Non vraiment la 2nde saison est plus complète que la première.




brome a dit:


> tout l'intérêt de la série reposant sur sur le rapport tatouage/prison.


C'est une idée très sympa, qui fait parler de la série, mais franchement on peut s'en passer... On m'aurait dit: valà il se souvient de tout, je crois bien que cela m'aurait suffit. Mais bon c'est un truc bien imaginé.
Donc même s'il est encore un peu présent dans la seconde saison, comme pour la prison, je m'en passe pour me concentrer sur les rebondissements (meuh non il n'y en pas trop!), l'histoire, les histoires de chacun.


En fait, un truc que j'apprécie dans PB, c'est que contrairement à Lost, on a l'impression (p'tet que ce n'est que ça en fait) que les scénaristes ont un cadre, qu'ils savent où ils vont, ce qui va se passer. Dans Lost depuis la deuxième saison (ça fait un bail qu'il a été ouvert le bunker... ), ben il arrive plein de choses, ça pose pleins de questions, mais au final on n'avance peu car quasiment pas de réponses et l'impression qu'il n'y a pas (plus?) de fil conducteur.


A.


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Janvier 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Une série qui semble pas mal, c'est Jericho.
> 
> La série est disponible sur dailymotion en VOST.



Pas mal du tout.


----------



## brome (31 Janvier 2007)

Jericho, c'est sympa mais j'en ferais pas une maladie si la série était annulée. En fait, je crois que j'ai du mal à accrocher aux personnages. Et puis la mise en scène manque un peu de punch, je trouve. J'aurais aimé un traitement plus ambitieux, plus audacieux.

Heroes, ça met effectivement pas mal de temps à démarrer. Je dirais que ça commence vraiment à devenir prenant à partir du 8ème épisode seulement. Ce que j'adore dans cette série, c'est son côté fun, à la limite du foutage de gueule. Par exemple, le leitmotiv "Save the cheerleader, save the world!", c'est probablement le truc le plus débile que j'aie vu depuis longtemps dans une série de ce genre. Mais justement, j'adore ça !

Une des séries actuelles sur lesquelles je fonde pas mal d'espoir en ce moment, c'est "The Nine", qui suit les réactions et les rapports que tissent entre eux 9 personnes rescapées d'un cambriolage de banque, et retrace bribe par bribes les événements qui ont eu lieu pendant l'attaque. Le ton est très sérieux, la mise en scène efficace, et les acteurs s'en sortent très bien.


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Janvier 2007)

En parlant de Jericho, il semble qu'il va passer sur M6 cette année. (en VO? )

Sinon, pour ce que j'ai pu lire sur The Nine, c'est pas bien parti...


----------



## Philippe (2 Février 2007)

Salut à tous 

Puisqu'il est question ici de VO, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a ici des amateurs de VO qui auraient regardé _Gilmoure Girls_. C'est une série dont ma fille est fan ; ses louanges ont fini par me faire céder et en effet, c'est pas mal du tout : intelligent, très vivant, impertinent et non-conformiste, pas toujours bien interprété mais bon... 

Bref j'aime bien, c'est distrayant. Là je viens de finir de regarder (en version française) la Saison 2 et à la fin, il y a un bonus non doublé (_Succès international_ ou qqch comme ça) qui m'a intrigué puisqu'on y voit les acteurs principaux en train de se lancer des blagues en français, en allemand, en italien, etc. D'ailleurs des professeurs de langue, membres de l'équipe de tournage, sont interviewés ; il y ainsi le témoignage de la _French Teacher_, de l'_Italian Teacher_, etc. Mais c'est en anglais et je ne comprends pas.

Comme une partie de l'intérêt de la série provient de la vivacité et de la qualités des réparties, je me demande si en regardant la série en français je ne loupe pas qqch d'important. (Malheureusement, je ne pourrais pas beaucoup faire autrement ) Quelqu'un a une idée ? Merci !





PS qui n'a rien à voir : la Saison 1 de _Oz_ vient de sortir en DVD zone 2, z'avez vu ?


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Février 2007)

Javais presque oublier cette série que je suivais il y a quelques années sur France 2 (je viens dailleurs de voir quil y avait déjà 7 saisons ! Merci France2 pour votre incostance dans la diffusion de séries Sauf Derrik bien entenduRemarque, maintenant il sévit sur France3.).


 Pour ta question, je nai jamais vu cette série en VO, mais comme les autres, tu y gagneras sûrement sur loriginal. Peut-être devrais-tu essayer de trouver quelques épisodes VO.


----------



## Philippe (2 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Javais presque oublier cette série que je suivais il y a quelques années sur France 2





C'est pas mal hein ? peut-être un peu répétitif mais bon, c'est pétillant d'humour et de fantaisie, on passe sur les qulques défauts...



G2LOQ a dit:


> Pour ta question, je nai jamais vu cette série en VO, mais comme les autres, tu y gagneras sûrement sur loriginal. Peut-être devrais-tu essayer de trouver quelques épisodes VO.



En VO je ne comprendrais pas grand chose... je suis nul en anglais :rose:

Mais je serais bien curieux de savoir quel rôle jouent les langues étrangères (au moins le français, l'allemand et l'italien) qui ont nécessité l'embauche dans l'équipe de profs de langue...


----------



## brome (2 Février 2007)

Pour ma part, je n'ai vu pour l'instant que le tout premier &#233;pisode de Gilmore Girls en VO. Mais j'avoue que c'&#233;tait un r&#233;gal, particuli&#232;rement &#224; cause de l'accent fran&#231;ais de Michel, le r&#233;ceptionniste (qui, en r&#233;alit&#233;, est jou&#233; par un Qu&#233;b&#233;cois, mais peu importe).

Bon, je n'ai pas r&#233;ussi &#224; vous retrouver cette sc&#232;ne avec Michel sur YouTube, mais pour me faire pardonner voici un lien vers celle-ci, qui est toute auss d&#233;licieuse, et o&#249; Lorelai parle et tente d'apprendre le fran&#231;ais.

Pour ce genre de sc&#232;ne, Gilmore Girls est &#224; mon humble avis une s&#233;rie &#224; voir imp&#233;rativement en VO (sous-titr&#233;e si besoin).

PS : la sc&#232;ne dont je vous ai donn&#233; le lien plus haut n'&#233;tant pas, elle, sous-titr&#233;e, je me rend compte que les non-anglophones risquent de perdre une grande partie de son humour. Ce serait dommage. Voici donc une petite traduction des dialogues. Les mots *entre ast&#233;risques* sont prononc&#233;s en fran&#231;ais dans le texte :




> (Lorelai &#233;coute une cassette audio d'un cours de fran&#231;ais)
> 
> - H&#233;, &#233;coute comme je suis devenue bonne : (en anglais mais avec un fort accent fran&#231;ais) Puis-je avoir un plan de m&#233;tro, s'il vous plait ?
> - Impressionnant
> ...


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Février 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> C'est pas mal hein ? peut-être un peu répétitif mais bon, c'est pétillant d'humour et de fantaisie, on passe sur les qulques défauts...


C'est vrai, jamais bien cette série à peu dans le genre de _once and again_. 


> En VO je ne comprendrais pas grand chose... je suis nul en anglais :rose:


Et les sub,  c'est pas pour les chiens


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Février 2007)

brome a dit:


> Bon, je n'ai pas réussi à vous retrouver cette scène avec Michel sur YouTube, mais pour me faire pardonner voici un lien vers celle-ci, qui est toute auss délicieuse, et où Lorelai parle et tente d'apprendre le français.



Café olé!


----------



## Philippe (2 Février 2007)

Warf 

En version française, Michel est d'ascendance italienne (et ça s'entend :rateau

Très rigolo. Mais j'avoue qu'en effet en apprenant ces histoires de langues étrangères on se dit qu'il vaudrait mieux voir ça en VO. Sous-titrée _of course_ en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Chang (3 Février 2007)

Il est de toute facon toujours mieux de voir un film ou une serie tele en VO. L'oeuvre a ete dans une langue precise et donc les jeux de mots, blagues, clins d'oeil ne peuvent etre efficaces dans une autre langue. 

A defaut de comprendre la langue originale, de bons sous titre font l'affaire


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2007)

Je vis sans télé depuis bientot 10 ans .... 

Moi je regarde "Battlestar galactica" bien sur et "heroes"

Mais battle est de loin la serie la plus intélligente car elle colle tout à fait avec les problématiques des états unis ..... elle représente ce qu'on ne veut pas nous montrer
c'est à dire une amérique qui n'a pas forcement un hamburger et un coca à la main ...

Les themes abordés sont tres intérrésants ... l'homme face à lui-méme ... le pouvoir de l'armée etc ...

et je suis sur que plusieurs acteurs vont devenir célébre .. je pense bien sur a "Gaius"
lui on va le revoir tres bientot !


----------



## Zyrol (3 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Je vis sans télé depuis bientot 10 ans ....
> 
> Moi je regarde "Battlestar galactica" bien sur et "heroes"
> 
> ...



Tres bonne série, en effet. Avec en plus le petit coté mystique...

(je viens de regarder l'episode 3x12 : vraiment génial !)


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Mais battle est de loin la serie la plus intélligente car elle colle tout à fait avec les problématiques des états unis ..... elle représente ce qu'on ne veut pas nous montrer
> c'est à dire une amérique qui n'a pas forcement un hamburger et un coca à la main ...
> 
> Les themes abordés sont tres intérrésants ... l'homme face à lui-méme ... le pouvoir de l'armée etc ...
> ...



Avec Lucy Lawless sans son costume de Xena.


----------



## Zyrol (3 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Avec Lucy Lawless sans son costume de Xena.



Ou quand elle est toute nue ?   apres un téléchargement ?


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Ou quand elle est toute nue ?   apres un t&#233;l&#233;chargement ?



 Bah, tu peux la voir danser dans de charmants sous v&#234;tement en cr&#232;me chantilly dans l&#8217;&#233;pisode &#171; Soul Possession (saison 6 &#233;pisode 20). 







_*[FONT=&quot]Give me an A! A! 
Give me an R! R! 
Give me an S! S! 
Give me an E! E! 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Whaddya got? Go-o-o-o-o-o Ares![/FONT]*_

 :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2007)

Pas am&#233;ricain, mais ya pas de raison.
Je red&#233;couvre en ce moment cette s&#233;rie anglaise avec Rowan Atkinson (celui qui plus tard a fait Mr Bean) : Black Adder.

4 saisons de 6 &#233;pisodes chacunes.
L'histoire d'Angleterre r&#233;&#233;crite de la fin XVe &#224; la premi&#232;re guerre mondiale, au travers d'une dynastie de bras cass&#233;s. 
J'ai ador&#233; il y a une dizaine d'ann&#233;es, et j'adore toujours autant.
A voir. 

EDIT : en plus de &#231;a, &#224; ma connaissance il n'existe pas de doublage fran&#231;ais, et ce n'est pas plus mal.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pas am&#233;ricain, mais ya pas de raison.
> Je red&#233;couvre en ce moment cette s&#233;rie anglaise avec Rowan Atkinson (celui qui plus tard a fait Mr Bean) : Black Adder.
> 
> 4 saisons de 6 &#233;pisodes chacunes.
> ...



Il me semble qu'elle &#233;tait en fran&#231;ais sur Arte cette s&#233;rie.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Il me semble qu'elle &#233;tait en fran&#231;ais sur Arte cette s&#233;rie.


Non.
VOST.


----------



## Chang (4 Février 2007)

> L'histoire d'Angleterre réécrite de la fin XVe à la première guerre mondiale, au travers d'une dynastie de bras cassés.



C'est dans le genre de Kaamelott ? J'ai recu des DVDs de France de cette mini serie qui me fait bien rire. Et je ne garde pas un bon souvenir de Black Adder ... mais bon si Bobby y trouve marrant, faudra que je me repenche sur la question


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non.
> VOST.



Alors c'était sur la 3. Je suis sur qu'il est passé en VF. (c'est très clair dans mon esprit brumeux.   )

Prison Break S02E15 vu! Maintenant, reste les épisodes de Jericho pas encore vu.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Février 2007)

Chang a dit:


> C'est dans le genre de Kaamelott ? J'ai recu des DVDs de France de cette mini serie qui me fait bien rire. Et je ne garde pas un bon souvenir de Black Adder ... mais bon si Bobby y trouve marrant, faudra que je me repenche sur la question



C'est pas faux.  ©  Perceval 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2007)

Chang a dit:


> C'est dans le genre de Kaamelott ? J'ai recu des DVDs de France de cette mini serie qui me fait bien rire. Et je ne garde pas un bon souvenir de Black Adder ... mais bon si Bobby y trouve marrant, faudra que je me repenche sur la question


Kaamelott j'ai les 3 coffrets, chuis fan! :love: (C'est en VO hein on est pas hors-sujet l&#224; ) 

Sinon Black Adder, ouais, reconsid&#232;re la question, c'est vraiment excellent. Par contre, si c'est vrai que c'est pass&#233; en version fran&#231;aise sur la 3 et si c'est &#224; cette occasion que tu en as vu des &#233;pisodes (je sais &#231;a fait plein de "si") c'est normal que tu n'en gardes pas un souvenir imp&#233;rissable.
La VO est absolument indispensable pour cette s&#233;rie, comme pour la plupart des s&#233;ries british, le phras&#233; original est inimitable.

Perso, rien que la fa&#231;on dont Rowan Atkinson prononce "archbishop" je me roule par terre. 
Alors qu'archev&#234;que... :mouais:
Je comprends pas qu'on puisse avoir eu l'id&#233;e de doubler &#231;a.


----------



## Chang (4 Février 2007)

> Sinon Black Adder, ouais, reconsidère la question, c'est vraiment excellent. Par contre, si c'est vrai que c'est passé en version française sur la 3 et si c'est à cette occasion que tu en as vu des épisodes (je sais ça fait plein de "si") c'est normal que tu n'en gardes pas un souvenir impérissable.



C'est surtout que je l'ai vu sur la Cinquieme, ou Arte, et donc en VO ... meme que ca passait le dimanche apres midi si je me souviens bien, voir en fin d'aprem' ... Je retenterai le coup si je croise un coffret qui traine, le vague a l'ame sur son etale


----------



## benjamin (4 Février 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Puisqu'il est question ici de VO, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a ici des amateurs de VO qui auraient regardé _Gilmoure Girls_. C'est une série dont ma fille est fan ; ses louanges ont fini par me faire céder et en effet, c'est pas mal du tout : intelligent, très vivant, impertinent et non-conformiste, pas toujours bien interprété mais bon...
> 
> ...


Entre des épisodes de Heroes, 24 autres, un petit Gilmore Girls est toujours bienvenu.  
Série attachante, truffée de "name dropping" à défaut d'être d'une intelligence radicale, et qui survit assez bien au départ de sa créatrice lors de la sixième saison.
Pour se faire une idée, rien ne vaut une petite parodie. "Is this funny or juste fast"  
Et jamais vu en VO, sinon des bribes sur France 2 il y a quelques années.


----------



## Philippe (5 Février 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Entre des épisodes de Heroes, 24 autres, un petit Gilmore Girls est toujours bienvenu.  (...)
> Pour se faire une idée, rien ne vaut une petite parodie. "Is this funny or juste fast"



Arf :rateau: pas mal ; entre les clichés de la série, le choix des acteurs et le ton des dialogues, c'est plutôt réussi 



benjamin a dit:


> Et jamais vu en VO, sinon des bribes sur France 2 il y a quelques années.



En VO sur France 2 ? 

Étonnant :rateau:

N'empêche, cette histoire de jeu sur les langues étrangères (qui semble aussi un élément récurrent de la série) continue de m'intriguer. Il faudrait voir un épisode en VO pour se faire une idée et finir par savoir (peut-être) pourquoi des profs de langue ont été engagés


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Février 2007)

Hier soir jai regarder Boomtown sur France3 (ouais, cest le dimanche maintenant) et cest vraiment  très sympathique comme série. 



Dommage quil y ai si peu dépisodes


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Février 2007)

En ce moment Heroes a ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence 

J'ai d&#233;laiss&#233; Lost et Desperate Housewives, va falloir que je rattrapes le retard


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2007)

lost ..... ils se sont vraiment perdus ds cette serie .... seul la saison 1 et deux etait bien et encore .... quelle pauvreté de scenario


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2007)

Bah, moi, comme dhabitude je ne peu pas mempêcher de regarder la énième diffusion de Friends (sur M6 cette fois). Jy peux rien, cest plus fort que moi. :love: (P.S: En vo c'est beaucoup, beaucoup mieux!)



Sinon, Prison Break saison 2 épisode 16 vu. Toujours aussi agréable à suivre cette série pour moi.


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Février 2007)

Oui je suis &#233;galement d&#233;&#231;u,
on a effectivement l'imprssion qu'ils ont "lost" le scenario


----------



## Nexka (9 Février 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien dans lost, c'est que j'ai du voir les 3/4 de la première saison, les 2 ou 3 premiers épisodes de la 2 éme saison... Et l'autre soir je suis tombée sur un épisode de la 3éme saison, ben j'ai quand même réussit à suivre    A l'allure où avance le sénario il faut dire


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien dans lost, c'est que j'ai du voir les 3/4 de la première saison, les 2 ou 3 premiers épisodes de la 2 éme saison... Et l'autre soir je suis tombée sur un épisode de la 3éme saison, ben j'ai quand même réussit à suivre    A l'allure où avance le sénario il faut dire



Euh... qu'on puisse suivre ouais. Mais je doute que tu as pu deviné tous les secrets révélés... pasque si, si il y en a eu de révélés... bon pleins de nouveaux aussi hein...

A.


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Février 2007)

J'ai commenc&#233; heroes, j'en suis au 8eme episode, c'est :love::love:
SInon, je suis toujours prison break et Desperate Housewives...

Et j'attend avec beaucoup d'impatience la saison 3 de weeds


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Février 2007)

L'&#233;pisode 14, saison 3, de Desperate Housewives diffus&#233; demain soir sur ABC. :love:


----------



## Cricri (10 Février 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> En VO je ne comprendrais pas grand chose... je suis nul en anglais :rose:



Pour cela, une seule solution : Regarde en VO


----------



## Zyrol (10 Février 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Pour cela, une seule solution : Regarde en VO



en VO avec des sous titres français.


----------



## brome (10 Février 2007)

Si je puis me permettre un petit témoignage... le visionnage de séries ou même de films en VO sous-titrée ne m'a jamais réellement fait progresser en anglais. C'est plus fort que moi, quand il y a des sous-titres, je les lis sans faire l'effort d'essayer de comprendre ce que j'entend.

Par contre, quand je me suis mis à regarder des programmes télé en anglais sans sous-titre, mes progrès en anglais ont été phénoménaux. Au début je comprenais un mot sur dix, mais ma compréhension s'est très vite améliorée, et deux mois plus tard j'avais fait plus de progrès qu'en sept ans d'apprentissage scolaire.

Évidemment, comme on dit dans la langue de Steve Jobs, "your mileage may vary" (ça dépend des individus). Mais je pense tout de même que visionner des programmes sans sous-titres permet de progresser plus vite. Quitte à les regarder d'abord une fois sans sous-titres, puis une fois avec.


----------



## ladyjoy (10 Février 2007)

Alors, pour moi, en ce moment, 2 séries qui tuent tout :

- Dexter : Il travaille comme légiste pour les flics de miami et il est pas comme tout le monde, il ne ressent pas les choses normalement et a un besoin de tuer. Alors pour mettre à profit sa différence il tue des tueurs en série d'une manière propre à lui (donc c'est aussi un tueur en série, mais attachant )

- Day break : l'action se passe sur une journée. un flic est accusé d'avoir assassiné l'adjoint au procureur (je crois...) et il se retrouve en prison. En prison il est victime d'un coup monté et est drogué. Il se réveil dans un endroit gloque entouré de personne qui lui dise qu'il faut qu'il plaide coupable ce meurtre ou sinon, ils tueront sa femme, sa soeur, sa nièce,... il lui dise qu'il n'a pas le choix.... et le "re-drogue".....
Et là il se réveil le même jour... et c'est reparti, arrestation pour le meurtre, etc... et chaque jour il en cherche un peu plus sur ce qu'il s'est passé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2007)

J'ai commencé Jéricho. 9 épisodes en une soirée (je n'arrivais pas à décrocher), et les deux derniers diffusés hier soir.
J'attends la suite...
Très bien foutu.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Février 2007)

Ca me fait penser que jai toujours les épisodes 3 =>11 à voir. 


  Sinon, vivement le 19 pour lépisode 17 de Prison Break saison 2.


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Sinon, vivement le 19 pour lépisode 17 de Prison Break saison 2.



Raaah la tête de ce cher Bill quand il raccroche!!! 

La suite, la suite, la suite!

A. qui apprécie de plus en plus celui qui raccroche.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Février 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Raaah la tête de ce cher Bill quand il raccroche!!!
> 
> La suite, la suite, la suite!
> 
> A. qui apprécie de plus en plus celui qui raccroche.



Surtout dans l'épisode 13! _"You want to take the bit** down?" :love:_


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Surtout dans l'épisode 13! _"You want to take the bit** down?" :love:_



Oui, mais la suite est encore mieux!
Non? Sa tête quand la blonde se tourne vers lui avec son air "euh j'fais quoi?" 

A.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Février 2007)

Hier soir, dimanche. Super, Boomtown sur France 3 ! Bah, non, cest plus Boomtown mais un obscure série française Merci France Télévision pour cette marque de respect ! 


  Donc, vengeance sur TF1 avec Tomb Raider.  Là, grosse erreur, cest encore pire que le premier, jai tout juste tenu jusquà la pub Dire quil y a des types payer pour pondre des scénarios comme ça


Merci encore à France Télévision pour cette sympathique soirée TV... 

Bah, au moins, aujourd'hui, c'est le nouveau Prison Break sur la Fox.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Février 2007)

brome a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre un petit témoignage... le visionnage de séries ou même de films en VO sous-titrée ne m'a jamais réellement fait progresser en anglais. C'est plus fort que moi, quand il y a des sous-titres, je les lis sans faire l'effort d'essayer de comprendre ce que j'entend.
> 
> Par contre, quand je me suis mis à regarder des programmes télé en anglais sans sous-titre, mes progrès en anglais ont été phénoménaux.



Il y a plus agréable et très efficace aussi, pour commencer : regarder en VO avec les sous-titres anglais. 
Ca permet en plus de se rendre compte comment certains mots sont prononcés, et de tout mieux comprendre dés le départ. 


Sinon en ce moment je regarde FAWLTY TOWERS.
Une série écrite et jouée par John Cleese entre deux films des Monthy python (entre la vie de Bryan et le sens de la vie je crois).
Il n'y a que deux saisons, la première commence doucement, mais plus les épisodes avancent, plus c'est drôle. Ca promet beaucoup pour la suite.


----------



## Zyrol (21 Février 2007)

Moi je me suis lanc&#233; dans une nouvelle s&#233;rie : Dresden Files.

Il est vrai que je suis branch&#233; par tout ce qui est un peu SF (battlestar, stargarte(s), Heroes...)
C'est l'histoire d'un magicien qui aide &#224; resoudre les enquetes de la police, qui tournent autour d'evenement inexpliqu&#233;s.
Je vous rassure tout de suite, c'est pas une s&#233;rie genre Charmed pour adolescents... c'est plutot assez noir, pas gore, on va voir ou &#231;a va...


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Février 2007)

D'ailleurs en parlant de battlestar, il parait que ça part un peu en Soap ces derniers temps...

Sinon,  très bon Prison Break S2E17 avec un Linc qui laisse des traces ! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Sinon,  très bon Prison Break S2E17 avec un Linc qui laisse des traces ! :love:



Ouais ! :love:

Et Heroes n'est pas mal non plus 



Petite question aux fans de series américaines : 
Dexter, ça vaut quoi et ça parle de quoi? ça fait plusieurs fois que j'en entend parler...


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Février 2007)

Raaah je mets les séries en stand-by pour l'instant... raaaah.... bon quelques heures de plaisir d'un coup en perspective! 

A.


----------



## Stargazer (22 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Petite question aux fans de series am&#233;ricaines :
> Dexter, &#231;a vaut quoi et &#231;a parle de quoi? &#231;a fait plusieurs fois que j'en entend parler...



C'est un expert m&#233;dico-l&#233;gal qui est aussi un serial killer ... Et apparemment c'est plut&#244;t pas mal ! 

petit lien wiki !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> D'ailleurs en parlant de battlestar, il parait que ça part un peu en Soap ces derniers temps...



Franchement, je ne trouve pas


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Février 2007)

J'ai regardé l'épisode 15 de la saison 3 de Desperate Housewives. Ben c'est vraiment un épisode extra, il y a des secrets levés, de l'intensité, vraiment un bon épisode. Mais il faudra attendre le 4 Mars pour le prochain épisode... :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Franchement, je ne trouve pas



Pas vu pour ma pars, c'est ce que j'ai pu lire sur certains forums.

Il semblerait aussi que la saison 4 soit plutôt courte (14 épisodes) à cause du film et du spin-off _Caprica._


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pas vu pour ma pars, c'est ce que j'ai pu lire sur certains forums.
> 
> Il semblerait aussi que la saison 4 soit plutôt courte (14 épisodes) à cause du film et du spin-off _Caprica._




Tu as vu ça où?


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu as vu ça où?



Ici


----------



## clampin (24 Février 2007)

En ce moment... ???? La enième rediffusion de la petite maison dans la prairie....


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Février 2007)

clampin a dit:


> En ce moment... ???? La enième rediffusion de la petite maison dans la prairie....



Moi c'est pas mieux, je mate pour la énième fois Friends qui passe en ce moment sur M6...

Mais j'avoue, j'aime Friends (bon, en vf ça le fait moins quand même...)


----------



## Nexka (24 Février 2007)

Enfin quand même.... :mouais:  Entre "friends" et "la petite maison dans la prairie", ya pas photo!! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2007)

clampin a dit:


> En ce moment... ???? La enième rediffusion de la petite maison dans la prairie....


MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA !! MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA  G&#233;-nial  H&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233; 

:mouais:


----------



## Chang (26 Février 2007)

Curb Your Enthousiasm, avec Larry David :

[youtube]2zwMP1uVk74&mode=related&search=[/youtube]

La creme de la creme a 1:00


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Février 2007)

Vous saviez que Heroes, c'est aussi des comics?
http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/novels/

&#231;a permet d'en savoir un peu plus sur certains h&#233;ros, ce qui s'est pass&#233; avant...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Février 2007)

perso je regarde
-heroes
-smallville
-lost
-prison break
-jericho
-traveler (enfin que le premier episode vu qu'ils ont retourn&#233;e la serie)
-one three hill
-stargate 
voili voilou :x


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Février 2007)

Smallville ça pique un peu les yeux 

Je me souviens dun épisode ou la petite amie/copine/amour de sa vie à  Clark été pendu  à une poutre par le vilain local de lépisode et  qui bien sur en est morte, et que se crétin de Clark soit disant dans une rage folle voulait  tuer. Mais au final non. Malgré sa fureur, il à trouver la force de ne pas loccire  lhomme qui à pendu sa dulcinée un peu avant. La prison cest suffisant pour le super vilain. 


  Le mieux, cest dans lépisode suivant. Il lavait complètement oublié sa promise le Clark La vache, chez lui lamour ça prend aux tripes :mouais:


  Sans oublier, quils doivent avoir un taux de criminalité super élevé là-bas, mais bon, lafflux de super mutants aux super pouvoirs ne semble pas trop inquiété la population ou le gouvernement américain (Enfin, je dis ça que sur le relatif petit nombre dépisode que jai vu et cest limpression que ça me donnait.)


----------



## Zyrol (26 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Smallville ça pique un peu les yeux
> 
> Je me souviens dun épisode ou la petite amie/copine/amour de sa vie à  Clark été pendu  à une poutre par le vilain local de lépisode et  qui bien sur en est morte, et que se crétin de Clark soit disant dans une rage folle voulait  tuer. Mais au final non. Malgré sa fureur, il à trouver la force de ne pas loccire  lhomme qui à pendu sa dulcinée un peu avant. La prison cest suffisant pour le super vilain.
> 
> ...




En meme temps la cible (public) de cette série, c'est les ados... donc forcement...

Moi je regardais au début, car l'histoire me plasait bien (jeunesse de superman...) la découverte de ses super-pouvoirs et tout et tout, mais à la longue les histoires de coeur mon fait décrocher...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Février 2007)

Oui c'est une serie qui traine en longueur, en effet les 2premieres saisons ca passait plutot bien mais apres c'est partit un peu dans tout les sens...

Mais bon quand je commence une serie je la termine... (c'etait dur pour charmed vu comment ca tournait la derniere saison lol ) 

Ah oui et puis je vais tenter "primeval" une nouvel s&#233;rie ou des dinosaures apparaissent en angletterre, je vais voir ce que ca donne


----------



## brome (26 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Vous saviez que Heroes, c'est aussi des comics?
> http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/novels/


Oui.


----------



## Cricri (3 Mars 2007)

De retour des US, je suis en manque. 
Je en connais pas grand chose au satellite. Techniquement il n'y a aucun moyen d'avoir la TÉLÉ AMÉRICAINE PAR SATELLITE ?


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Mars 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> De retour des US, je suis en manque.
> Je en connais pas grand chose au satellite. Techniquement il n'y a aucun moyen d'avoir la TÉLÉ AMÉRICAINE PAR SATELLITE ?



J'ai trouvé ça qui en parle.


----------



## Cricri (3 Mars 2007)

Ok merci. Aucun exemple de personnes qui ont réussi à contourner ça ?


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mars 2007)

Rah, je viens de voir lépisode 18 de Prison Break saison 2 et put***, vite lépisode 19 ! 


  Sinon, quelquun sait combien dépisode comportera cette saison ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Rah, je viens de voir lépisode 18 de Prison Break saison 2 et put***, vite lépisode 19 !
> 
> 
> Sinon, quelquun sait combien dépisode comportera cette saison ?



il reste 4 episodes


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2007)

Ce soir, épisode 16 de la saison 3 de Desperate Housewives.   

Par contre, je viens d'apprendre que l'épisode 17 ne passerait pas avant le 8 avril aux USA !  

De qui se moque-t-on chez ABC ?


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mars 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> il reste 4 episodes



OK, 23 épisodes donc. Je crois qu'il va y avoir une saison 3...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> OK, 23 épisodes donc. Je crois qu'il va y avoir une saison 3...



Oui en effet ! D'ailleurs la saison 3 s'annonce bien avec la venue d'un nouveau personnage aussi malin que notre scofield


----------



## Chang (4 Mars 2007)

> OK, 23 épisodes donc. Je crois qu'il va y avoir une saison 3..



C'est meme certain ... et la saison 3 est un cap difficile a passer pour les series en general.

Je ne suis pas devin, mais si cela semble devenir ce que j'imagine, elle pourrait bien ete la derniere. Et puis c'est pas forcement un mal. Le probleme des series actuelles c'est quelle ne savent pas dire stop. CF 24h, Lost etc etc ... mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Mars 2007)

Je sais pas si vous avez vu l'episode 18 d'heroes mais miam ca donne envie de voir la fin de la saison qui s'annonce plus que palpitante !!!! Dommage qu'il faille attendre le 23 avril...


----------



## Zyrol (6 Mars 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Je sais pas si vous avez vu l'episode 18 d'heroes mais miam ca donne envie de voir la fin de la saison qui s'annonce plus que palpitante !!!! Dommage qu'il faille attendre le 23 avril...




Déjà que le 17 est plutot reussi !!

Je me fais le 18 ce soir... miam !!


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mars 2007)

c'est s&#251;r que le 17 est d&#233;j&#224; 

alors si le 18  est encore plus 
:love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Mars 2007)

vous m'en direz des nouvelles.... Les liens entre les persos sont plus importants que dans lost...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2007)

Il est enorme le 18 de Heroes 

Par contre, il va falloir attendre fin avril pour le 19


----------



## Zyrol (7 Mars 2007)

En effet, il est plutot pas mal, dans la lign&#233; du 17...

dommage d'attendre fin avril pour savoir si peter petrelli va s'enerver ou pas...


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Mars 2007)

Raaah je vais encore devoir attendre pour voir les derniers épisodes de Prison... raaah je n'aurais jamais dû venir sur ce thread!!!! :rateau:

Bon en attendant, une source m'a appris un truc inattendu... pour la 3ème saison: ça se passera en prison! 
Je me demande bien comment ils vont faire et ce que ça va donner!

A.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Raaah je vais encore devoir attendre pour voir les derniers &#233;pisodes de Prison... raaah je n'aurais jamais d&#251; venir sur ce thread!!!! :rateau:
> 
> Bon en attendant, une source m'a appris un truc inattendu... pour la 3&#232;me saison: &#231;a se passera en prison!
> Je me demande bien comment ils vont faire et ce que &#231;a va donner!
> ...


1. Les spoil, m&#234;me en blanc, &#231;a me casse les burnes.
2. La fin de la saison n'est pas encore dans la bo&#238;te. C'est qui ta source, la Fox?


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Il est enorme le 18 de Heroes
> 
> Par contre, il va falloir attendre fin avril pour le 19



 Un fois Prison Break saison 2 fini, et les Jericho vu, je crois que je vais jeter un il sur ce Heroes dont tout le monde vente les mérites. Y a intérêt que ça soit bien, sinon











Sinon, je regarde plus !


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Un fois Prison Break saison 2 fini, et les Jericho vu, je crois que je vais jeter un il sur ce Heroes dont tout le monde vente les mérites. Y a intérêt que ça soit bien, sinon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour moi, c'est la meilleure sérue US de la saison, mais je n'ai pas encore attaqué dexter, dont j'entend beaucoup de bien...


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est la meilleure sérue US de la saison, mais je n'ai pas encore attaqué dexter, dont j'entend beaucoup de bien...



Au final, ça fait quand même beaucoup de série à suivre...


----------



## Zyrol (9 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Au final, ça fait quand même beaucoup de série à suivre...



Au moins ça remplace efficacement les *$@%£ de la TV...


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Au moins ça remplace efficacement les *$@%£ de la TV...



Mais elles vont sûrement bientôt arrivées à la TV.


----------



## Zyrol (9 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Mais elles vont sûrement bientôt arrivées à la TV.



Je sais, mais elles ne seront pas en VO... j'imagine le massacre que va être Heroes en français, je suis sur qu'il vont faire parler Hiro en français, rien que pour ça, la série perdra un peu de son attrait...

Battlestar Galactica, pour la TV, on peut toujours attendre...

Et puis pour "mes" autres séries (Stargate SG1 & Atlantis, 24, Desperate, Dresden Files) je suis trop impatient.

Et puis j'aime pouvoir regarder les séries quand je veux, je n'aime que la TV m'impose mes soirées...


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2007)

Bah, Battlestar c'est sur scifi chaque dimanche. et pour la VO, Arté via le télétexte propose VO/VF à la diffusion en prime comme sur Regenesis par exemple. Sinon, sûrement que Heroes finira sur TF1/M6 donc la VO, c'est pas demain la veille...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Mars 2007)

le truc qui va être embettant en VF c'est que pour être coherent l'haitien va alors devoir parler anglais si tous les autres personnages parles francais :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> le truc qui va être embettant en VF c'est que pour être coherent l'haitien va alors devoir parler anglais si tous les autres personnages parles francais :mouais:



 Ils feront comme ils lont déjà fait dans Friends, Lost etc. Même si cest toujours préjudiciable  :mouais:



Vivement le jour ou le choix VO/VF sera proposé à la TV comme cest le cas avec le DVD. (Dailleurs, quelle soulagement ces DVD, avec la VHS cétait pas toujours facile de trouver des VO)


----------



## Zyrol (9 Mars 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> le truc qui va être embettant en VF c'est que pour être coherent l'haitien va alors devoir parler anglais si tous les autres personnages parles francais :mouais:



Ben il feront comme dans Alias (Michael Vartan parle Feraçai dans la VO et dans la VF)... L'haïtien parlera français... et la série perdra un peu plus... dommage...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Mars 2007)

Je viens de commencer "dexter" et waaaaaaaah je suis sous le choc du premier episode.... Vraiment super l'histoire ca change des series habituelles... C'est un peu effrayant comme histoire mais c'est vachement bien mis en oeuvre !


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Je viens de commencer "dexter" et waaaaaaaah je suis sous le choc du premier episode.... Vraiment super l'histoire ca change des series habituelles... C'est un peu effrayant comme histoire mais c'est vachement bien mis en oeuvre !



Encore une qu'il faudra que je vois... :mouais:  Ouh Pinaise... (voix d'homer simpson) :hein:


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Mars 2007)

Hullo,



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 1. Les spoil, même en blanc, ça me casse les burnes.
> 2. La fin de la saison n'est pas encore dans la boîte. C'est qui ta source, la Fox?



Désolé pour le spoil, mais bon pas moyen de vraiment masquer sur ce forum... 
Quant à ma source, ce n'est pas la fox, mais quelqu'un sur le plateau du tournage.
Bon on verra si elle a été empapaouté ou non.



Zyrol a dit:


> Je sais, mais elles ne seront pas en VO...



S'il n'y avait que ça... les chaînes françaises ont pris trop souvent l'habitude de changer l'ordre de diffusion (bon ok surtout tf1), voir n'hésitent pas à faire des coupes (sous prétexte: oh ben on ne s'était pas rendu compte que certains épisodes ne pourraient être diffusés qu'après 22h30 et on la diffuse à 20h30)...



Zyrol a dit:


> Et puis j'aime pouvoir regarder les séries quand je veux, je n'aime que la TV m'impose mes soirées...



Ce sera pas mal quand on aura une vrai télé à la demande...



DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Je viens de commencer "dexter"



Ça parle de quoi?

A.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Mars 2007)

ca parle d'un type qui est genre legiste mais specialis&#233; dans l'etude des taches de sang (jusque la classique pour les serie en ce moment ...) mais il s'avere que ce mec la tue des gens, c'est l&#224; qu'est l'interet de l'histoire


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 1. Les spoil, même en blanc, ça me casse les burnes.
> 2. La fin de la saison n'est pas encore dans la boîte. C'est qui ta source, la Fox?



Alors là; j'avoue que, à la fin du 19, le teaser des 3 derniers épisodes qui se termine par l'annonce que y'a pas de diffusion dans les deux semaines qui viennent, c'est un truc qui est à le limite de m'énerver. 

S'ils mettent en route la saison 3, va falloir tenir sur le même rythme et la même cohérence. Pas gagné.


----------



## flotow (19 Mars 2007)

Heroes, je suis tombé sous le charme de suite 
Apres, bon, bah, faut attendre 
24, je suit aussi, mais la, ca se repete (quoi que la derniere )
la saison la moins attrayante a mon avis (de 24: la saison 5 :mouais: )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Alors là; j'avoue que, à la fin du 19, le teaser des 3 derniers épisodes qui se termine par l'annonce que y'a pas de diffusion dans les deux semaines qui viennent, c'est un truc qui est à le limite de m'énerver.
> 
> S'ils mettent en route la saison 3, va falloir tenir sur le même rythme et la même cohérence. Pas gagné.


N'est-ce pas? :love: 

Si seulement les sc&#233;naristes savaient s'arr&#234;ter&#8230; Trop de s&#233;ries finissent en eau de boudin, ou n'ont pas de fin. C'est bien dommage. 

C'est mon cot&#233; Hegelien.


----------



## Chang (20 Mars 2007)

> Trop de séries finissent en eau de boudin



... et je suis bien content que les Sopranos aient su remonter la pente dans la derniere saison ... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> ... et je suis bien content que les Sopranos aient su remonter la pente dans la derniere saison ... :love:


Ben oui mais non.  

C'est comme pour NYPD Blue, s&#233;rie FAN-TAS-TI-QUE, j'ai d&#233;croch&#233; &#224; la saison 7 ou 8. 
C'est trop long 10 ans (d&#233;j&#224; 5 ans, je trouve &#231;a trop), je finis toujours par me lasser. Et puis, il y a n&#233;cessairement des doublons, des erreurs qui sont faites et l'&#226;me de la _s&#233;rie_ se dissout dans la volont&#233; des producteurs de presser le citron au maximum. 

Au passage, "les experts" a r&#233;ussi l&#224; ou beaucoup de navets ont lamentablement &#233;chou&#233;. Et pourtant cette s&#233;rie est plut&#244;t bien ficel&#233;e. Il existe combien de spin-off des experts, 3 ou 4? 
Comme j'ai l'impression d'&#234;tre pris pour une vache &#224; lait, je n'ai m&#234;me pas fait l'effort de regarder plus de quelques &#233;pisodes.


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2007)

La saison 2 (VF) de "Deadwood" vient de commencer... :love:


----------



## Chang (20 Mars 2007)

> Ben oui mais non.



Si si ...  

Autant l'avant derniere saison m'avait decu decu decu ... la derniere j'ai adore, finit les amourettes a la con, le penchant qui finit toujours par tuer une serie ... au moins la ca reste au Badabing et puis basta ... :love:


----------



## Zyrol (20 Mars 2007)

Le dernier episode de la s&#233;rie SG1 a &#233;tait diffus&#233;... fini pour Stargate SG1. 10 saisons tout de m&#234;me.
Bel &#233;pisode d'ailleurs.

Place maintenant &#224; 2 t&#233;l&#233;films, et puis &#224; Stargate Atlantis qui, lui, continue.


----------



## richard-deux (20 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Le dernier episode de la série SG1 a était diffusé... fini pour Stargate SG1. 10 saisons tout de même.



Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un connaît pourquoi les séries ont 10 saisons ?
Je sais que c'est une question de droit d'auteurs pour les prochaines rediffusions ou quelque chose comme cela. 

J'ai cherché sur le net et pas trouvé de réponses donc merci par avance si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer.


----------



## Zyrol (20 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un conna&#238;t pourquoi les s&#233;ries ont 10 saisons ?
> Je sais que c'est une question de droit d'auteurs pour les prochaines rediffusions ou quelque chose comme cela.
> 
> J'ai cherch&#233; sur le net et pas trouv&#233; de r&#233;ponses donc merci par avance si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer.



Il n'y a pas de raison particuliere... C'est la loi de l'audimat ou le desir d'arreter d'un r&#233;alisateur qui d&#233;cide.

D'ailleurs il n'y a pas beaucoup de s&#233;ries qui tiennent 10 saisons.

SG1 devait s'arreter au bout de la huitieme saison. Vu les bons scores r&#233;alis&#233;s lors de cette saison, ils avaient rempil&#233;s pour 2 saisons de plus et 1 spin-off.


----------



## Chang (20 Mars 2007)

> D'ailleurs il n'y a pas beaucoup de s&#233;ries qui tiennent 10 saisons.



http://www.thesimpsons.com/images/myspace_desktops/simpsons_desktop_1024x768.jpg


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Mars 2007)

Put***, vivement le film! :love: (PS: l'image est trop grande, tu risque de voir du vert si tu ne remets pas ça correctement)

Sinon, je suis en train de rattraper mon retard sur Jericho et je dois dire que j'accroche bien.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Mars 2007)

Maintenant, que je suis à jour de Jericho (série que j'aime beaucoup avec, il faut le dire le non dénué de charme Panasonic Toughbook. Je sais, je sais, pas la peine de me jeter des pierres:mouais je commence Heroes vu le bien que jen entends partout. 



En parlant d'Heroes:



> Depuis «Lost», aucune série n'avait suscité autant d'intérêt. «Heroes», c'est la série que tout le monde attend. TF1 devrait la diffuser à la rentrée prochaine. L'histoire? Des individus sans aucun lien entre eux découvrent qu'ils ont des super-pouvoirs. Ils devront comprendre quelle est leur mission. Pour le moment, seul le premier épisode a été doublé. Comme l'a précisé le directeur des acquisitions de TF1, la chaîne n'est pas satisfaite de cette VF et a demandé à ce qu'elle soit retravaillée.


:rateau:



Source


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Mars 2007)

Je crains franchement le pire pour le doublage de cette s&#233;rie...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> N'est-ce pas? :love:
> 
> Si seulement les scénaristes savaient s'arrêter Trop de séries finissent en eau de boudin, ou n'ont pas de fin. C'est bien dommage.
> 
> C'est mon coté Hegelien.



Je sais, je suis à la bourre bref. 
Z'avez vu la saison 5 de 24h? C'est de loin la moins bonne.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je sais, je suis à la bourre bref.
> Z'avez vu la saison 5 de 24h? C'est de loin la moins bonne.



Ah non, c'était la 3 la moins bonne.


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah non, c'était la 3 la moins bonne.



J'aurais bien dit la 5 aussi


----------



## Nexka (27 Mars 2007)

Non c'est la 2 où Kim c'est un boulet finit à tel point que j'ai total décroché :hein:


----------



## Zyrol (27 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Non c'est la 2 où Kim c'est un boulet finit à tel point que j'ai total décroché :hein:



100 % d'accord, c'est bien la 2, et la saison est totalement pourrie par Kim...


----------



## brome (27 Mars 2007)

Vous êtes bien patients ! Moi j'ai décroché à partir du premier épisode de la saison 1, à cause de Kim.


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> 100 % d'accord, c'est bien la 2, et la saison est totalement pourrie par Kim...



Je n'avais jamais vu la première saison et la seconde ne m'a pas donné envie de voir les autres.  
Je m'énervais contre cette blonde.
Jack Bauer a une fille complètement idiote.  :afraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je n'avais jamais vu la première saison et la seconde ne m'a pas donné envie de voir les autres.
> Je m'énervais contre cette blonde.
> Jack Bauer a une fille complètement idiote.  :afraid:


Ouais mais bon. Elle est pas non plus d&#233;sagr&#233;able &#224; regarder.


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouais mais bon. Elle est pas non plus désagréable à regarder.



Je n'ai pas dit le contraire.  
Mais alors quand même quelle c.... :rose:


----------



## Nexka (27 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je sais, je suis à la bourre bref.
> Z'avez vu la saison 5 de 24h? C'est de loin la moins bonne.





Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'aurais bien dit la 5 aussi



La je suis pas vraiment d'accord  Le permier épisode de la saison 5 est le meilleur de toute la saga  J'en suis encore sur le cul 1 ans aprés 
Donc rien que pour ça, la 5éme saison ne mérite pas d'être derniére :rateau:


----------



## Zyrol (27 Mars 2007)

La 6 est aussi plutot pas mal...

Surtout avec l'histoire concernant la famille Bauer... famille de tar&#233;s...


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Mars 2007)

Hier soir Prison Break 21 et demain Jericho 16. :love:

/me: Je suis à la bourre sur le visionnage de Heroes... :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> La 6 est aussi plutot pas mal...
> 
> Surtout avec l'histoire concernant la famille Bauer... famille de tar&#233;s...


Chut. Je ne l'ai pas encore commenc&#233;.


----------



## Zyrol (27 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Chut. Je ne l'ai pas encore commencé.



bah, j'ai rien dit là...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> bah, j'ai rien dit là...


Mieux vaut pr&#233;venir que...


----------



## flotow (28 Mars 2007)

oui, mais alors juste le tout debut de la 5, je concede 
Apres, la 6 est top, et la 3 pas mal a niveau scenario (came)


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Mars 2007)

Ayé, je suis dans Heroes. En voyant le premier épisode je me suis quand même demander si les occupants du coffre de voiture allaient bien passer la censures de TF1 :mouais:


  Sinon, elle commence très bien cette série ! Allez, une de plus à suivre.


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2007)

C'est quand Heroes sur TF1? Actuellement?
(alala, que c'est du t'attendre la suite )


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est quand Heroes sur TF1? Actuellement?
> (alala, que c'est du t'attendre la suite )



Pour septembre sur TF1.

Sinon, j'ai encore avancé dans le visionnage de cette série, et c'est...


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2007)

Tu peux avancer car apres, il va falloir attendre


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu peux avancer car apres, il va falloir attendre



Mais j'avance! Et en plus &#231;a me pla&#238;t vachement! 

Mais un fois les 18 premiers &#233;pisodes pass&#233;s, faudra attendre le 23 avril pour la suite...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Avril 2007)

Ce soir c'est la diffusion du dernier &#233;pisode de la saison 2 de prison break


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Avril 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ce soir c'est la diffusion du dernier épisode de la saison 2 de prison break



Ouaip, et deux jours plus tard, Jericho 17 sur CBS. 

Finalement, elle aura été vraiment très bonne cette saison 2 de Prison Break. Meilleur que la première pour moi.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Avril 2007)

Diff&#233;rente, c'est une certitude, meilleur, je ne sais pas...

La premiere est &#224; "huis clos" alors que la seconde se passe &#224; l'exterieur...

Ce n'est pas la m&#234;me ambiance.

la seconde saison &#224; connue (AMHA) un gros creux au lieu, avant de bien rebomdir sur le fin...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

je suis actuellement sur le retour de la Nouvelle Zelande et j'ai decouvert la bas une serie absolument hilarante... "*black books*"! Si vous aimez un humour a l'anglaise bien caustique n'hesitez pas!!! 
sinon la version anglaise du bureau *the office* est a tomber, *little britain* trop bien et *entourage* est pas mal du tout!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)

djayhh a dit:


> je suis actuellement sur le retour de la Nouvelle Zelande et j'ai decouvert la bas une serie absolument hilarante... "*black books*"! Si vous aimez un humour a l'anglaise bien caustique n'hesitez pas!!!
> sinon la version anglaise du bureau *the office* est a tomber, *little britain* trop bien et *entourage* est pas mal du tout!!!


Et sinon, tu connais des s&#233;ries espagnoles?


----------



## Chang (3 Avril 2007)

Entourage c'est pas mal en effet, rien que pour le mec qui jour le manager, ca vaut le coup. Il jour super bien. 

Sinon c'est pas ce qui va revolutionner les series tele en montrant des jeunes pleins aux as entoures de belles gonzesses et qui se tatent dans la deco de leur maison de 45000 m2


----------



## Stargazer (3 Avril 2007)

djayhh a dit:


> je suis actuellement sur le retour de la Nouvelle Zelande et j'ai decouvert la bas une serie absolument hilarante... "*black books*"! Si vous aimez un humour a l'anglaise bien caustique n'hesitez pas!!!



Black Books ? Non connais pas ...


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Avril 2007)

Bah voilà, Prison Break saison 2 c'est fini. Va falloir attendre l'automne pour la suite. 

En attendant, ce soir c'est Jericho _*Episode 17: One Mans Terrorist*_ sur CBS.


----------



## brome (4 Avril 2007)

djayhh a dit:


> je suis actuellement sur le retour de la Nouvelle Zelande et j'ai decouvert la bas une serie absolument hilarante... "*black books*"!


Elle passe en ce moment sur France 4, il me semble. Ou du moins elle passait il y a peu.
En français, hélas, mais ça reste tout de même très drôle.


----------



## richard-deux (6 Avril 2007)

brome a dit:


> Elle passe en ce moment sur France 4, il me semble. Ou du moins elle passait il y a peu.
> En français, hélas, mais ça reste tout de même très drôle.



Exact, la série Black books passe sur France 4.

Cette série ne me fait pas rire. :rateau: 
C'est comme Absolutely Fabulous, en version française: rien n'est marrant (ou peu de choses).  

Sinon, il y a une série qui passe actuellement, j'ai oublié le nom, mais c'est l'histoire d'un employé d'une agence de pub (je crois) qui est véritable tire-au-flan.

Je trouve la série marrante mais comme black books, elle est diffusée en version française. :rose:


----------



## brome (6 Avril 2007)

_Un si beau monde_ ? À 18H25 le samedi.


----------



## Zyrol (10 Avril 2007)

Je ne sais pas si dans ce post certains suivent Battlestar Galactica.

J'ai vu le dernier épisode de la saison 3 il y quelques jours... j'en reste sans voix...

L'épisode est impressionnant au niveau scénaristique, tout est relancé pour la nouvelle saison, beaucoup de personnages clés de l'histoire sont remis en cause, bref, j'ai rarement vu un final season aussi riche que ça.  

Maintenant il n'y a plus qu'à attendre... :sleep:


----------



## richard-deux (10 Avril 2007)

brome a dit:


> _Un si beau monde_ ? À 18H25 le samedi.



Exact.  
Qu'en penses-tu de cette série ?


----------



## arcank (10 Avril 2007)

Salut! 
Je suis aussi pas mal de s&#233;ries. Je suis &#233;tonn&#233; que personne n'ai parl&#233; de Friday Night Lights qui passe sur NBC.
Tr&#232;s bonne s&#233;rie !
C'est l'histoire d'une &#233;quipe de foot US D) dans un lyc&#233;e au Texas. Attention, ya pas de sc&#232;nes d'ados classiques dans leur bahut etc, et la s&#233;rie n'est absolulment pas ce que peut refl&#233;ter cette mise en situation !
Super BO, on s'attache aux persos. Ce qui est le plus frappant, c'est que tout l'univers semble r&#233;el, ya rien de trop jou&#233; etc.
Enfin faut vraiment d&#233;couvrir !   (sur la plupart des forums de s&#233;rie, c'est la meilleur (ou vice-meilleur) s&#233;rie de l'ann&#233;e! et on sait toujours pas si elle va &#234;tre renouvel&#233;e :angoisse: )


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si dans ce post certains suivent Battlestar Galactica.
> 
> J'ai vu le dernier épisode de la saison 3 il y quelques jours... j'en reste sans voix...
> 
> ...



Raaaaah, la vache ce dernier épisode de folie...


----------



## Zyrol (11 Avril 2007)

Une nouvelle série va être diffusé à partir du 13 avril.

Painkiller Jane

Basé sur le comic américain de Jimmy Palmiotti et Joe Quesada, Painkiller Jane suit les aventures de Jane Vasco (Kristanna Loken), une héroïne décapante. Ancien agent de la DEA, Jane est recrutée par une organisation gouvernementale secrète dont la tache est de capturer les "Neuros", des individus génétiquement modifiés qui possèdent des super pouvoirs. Lors de sa première enquête avc son équipe, elle découvre qu'elle aussi possède inexplicablement des pouvoirs extraordinaires d'auto-guérison. Alors qu'elle continue à travailler avec le gouvernement pour chasser les Neuros, Jane tente de trouver la source de sa transformation et un éventuel lien avec les personnes qu'elle chasse.

A tester...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Avril 2007)

Je viens de voir le trailer, et ça me fait pas franchement envie... J'ai l'impression de voir FastLane! :mouais:

Je vais plutôt attendre la reprise de Heroes bien sagement. 

P.S: Ce soir sur CBS Jericho Episode 18: A.K.A.


----------



## Chang (11 Avril 2007)

> Jane est recrutée par une organisation gouvernementale secrète dont la tache est de capturer les "Neuros", des individus génétiquement modifiés qui possèdent des super pouvoirs.



4400, heroes et maintenant Painkiller Jane ... la mode des sries televisees est donc lancee, vive les super-heros ... :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Avril 2007)

Extra, l'épisode 17 de la saison 3 de Desperate est passé dimanche soir sur ABC.
Je vais le regarder sous peu.  

:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Avril 2007)

Extrait de la VF de Heroes sur RTL

Attention les oreilles, ça fait très mal! 

P.S: Pas sur que le doublage soit le même sur TF1 mais bon...


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2007)

Bon,
je viens de tester Dexter, ça s'annonce plutôt pas mal...à voir comment ça se développe par la suite.
Prison Break: bon, il a bien fallu terminer la saison 2 , mais je trouve que ça fait un certain temps que c'est parti en co"+uille

J'suis à la recherche d'une série où on laisse les personnages évoluer (genre 6 feet) et pas prisonnière d'un schéma genre une intrigue à résoudre à chaque fois...vous avez des idées?


----------



## Philippe (13 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> J'suis à la recherche d'une série où on laisse les personnages évoluer (genre 6 feet) et pas prisonnière d'un schéma genre une intrigue à résoudre à chaque fois...vous avez des idées?



Je n'ai pas lu tout ce fil et donc j'ignore si tu connais déjà cette série mais dans _Nip/Tuck_ l'évolution des personnages est remarquable ! c'est d'ailleurs pour moi l'aspect le plus intéressant de cette série


----------



## arcank (13 Avril 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Je n'ai pas lu tout ce fil et donc j'ignore si tu connais déjà cette série mais dans _Nip/Tuck_ l'évolution des personnages est remarquable ! c'est d'ailleurs pour moi l'aspect le plus intéressant de cette série


Veronica Mars !!
Quand on raconte le pitch, &#231;a parait ringard, ou d&#233;j&#224; vu ou trop ado, mais c'est une vraie merveille !!!


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> J'suis à la recherche d'une série où on laisse les personnages évoluer (genre 6 feet) et pas prisonnière d'un schéma genre une intrigue à résoudre à chaque fois...vous avez des idées?



Les Soprano et OZ c'est pas mal dans le genre on laisse les personnages évoluer !


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Bon,
> je viens de tester Dexter, ça s'annonce plutôt pas mal...à voir comment ça se développe par la suite.
> Prison Break: bon, il a bien fallu terminer la saison 2 , mais je trouve que ça fait un certain temps que c'est parti en co"+uille
> 
> J'suis à la recherche d'une série où on laisse les personnages évoluer (genre 6 feet) et pas prisonnière d'un schéma genre une intrigue à résoudre à chaque fois...vous avez des idées?


The Shield ?!...


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2007)

bon, je vois que je vais avoir le choix, l&#224;  Merci pour vos suggestions


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> The Shield ?!...


P*tain &#231;a fait 2 ans que je me dis qu'il faut que je tente, &#231;a me semble assez g&#233;nial comme soap.


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2007)

Pis la derni&#232;re saison (en ce moment) avec Forest Whitaker en guest star... c'est grandiose !!


----------



## Zyrol (14 Avril 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Extrait de la VF de Heroes sur RTL
> 
> Attention les oreilles, ça fait très mal!
> 
> P.S: Pas sur que le doublage soit le même sur TF1 mais bon...


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Avril 2007)

C'est Mohinder qui choque le plus je crois. Il n'a même plus d'accent... :mouais:


----------



## arcank (14 Avril 2007)

Et on a pas entendu tout le monde !


----------



## liquid01 (14 Avril 2007)

a un moment je regarder 8h22 http://www.8h22.com/
ceci di je n'ai pas regarder depuis longtemps j'avais pas le temps 
les 3 premiers episode &#233;t&#233; pas mal, le reste j'ai pas vu


----------



## arcank (14 Avril 2007)

J'ai abandonn&#233; vers le 6. &#199;a me saoulait.


----------



## brome (14 Avril 2007)

Painkiller Jane, j'avais vu le pilote l'année dernière. C'était sympathique, mais pas à tomber à la renverse non plus. Un peu dans le style de Jake 2.0, quoi.

Concernant le doublage de Heroes, les voix de Petrelli et de sa copine m'ont parues acceptables, par contre celle de Mohinder ne colle pas du tout, effectivement. Ça ne présage rien de bon pour le reste des personnages.

8h22, j'ai adoré le premier épisode. Mais passé l'effet de surprise, bof... ça tourne un peu en rond.


----------



## arcank (14 Avril 2007)

30 Rock rocks !
C'est trop fort !
Et le petit sourire d'Alec Baldwin, c'est &#233;norme !


----------



## Zyrol (15 Avril 2007)

brome a dit:


> Concernant le doublage de Heroes, les voix de Petrelli et de sa copine m'ont parues acceptables, par contre celle de Mohinder ne colle pas du tout, effectivement. Ça ne présage rien de bon pour le reste des personnages.



Celle de Mohinder et aussi la voix off...  

Bref, de toute façon, je ne la regarderais pas en français...


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Avril 2007)

Ce soir Heroes reprend enfin avec l'épisode 19!


----------



## Nexka (23 Avril 2007)

Il y en a parmis vous qui suivent la saison 6 de 24h? 

Ça vous fait pas bizarre de voir celui qui joue Tom Lennox dans ce role?  Moi j'ai toujours l'impression qu'il va se mettre à danser sur Barry White    J'ai du mal à le prendre au sérieux 

Pour info pour les autres: Le gars qui joue John Cage l'avocat farfelu dans Ally McBeal, joue le rôle d'un personnage sérieux dans 24h


----------



## arcank (23 Avril 2007)

Moi &#231;a va, je l'ai vu que dans Numbers, donc, un r&#244;le tranquille, ca me d&#233;range pas, dans 24.


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2007)

je le voit que dans 24, mais bon...
Heroes reprend :love: (et 24 continue... ca s'essouffle!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Il y en a parmis vous qui suivent la saison 6 de 24h?
> 
> Ça vous fait pas bizarre de voir celui qui joue Tom Lennox dans ce role?  Moi j'ai toujours l'impression qu'il va se mettre à danser sur Barry White    J'ai du mal à le prendre au sérieux
> 
> Pour info pour les autres: Le gars qui joue John Cage l'avocat farfelu dans Ally McBeal, joue le rôle d'un personnage sérieux dans 24h



J'ai cru aussi pendant quelques minutes qu'il allait sortir sa tenu de mariachi...


----------



## Zyrol (24 Avril 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Il y en a parmis vous qui suivent la saison 6 de 24h?
> 
> Ça vous fait pas bizarre de voir celui qui joue Tom Lennox dans ce role?  Moi j'ai toujours l'impression qu'il va se mettre à danser sur Barry White    J'ai du mal à le prendre au sérieux
> 
> Pour info pour les autres: Le gars qui joue John Cage l'avocat farfelu dans Ally McBeal, joue le rôle d'un personnage sérieux dans 24h




Et dans les épisodes à venir de 24h, on va retrouver Michael Shanks (Docteur Daniel Jackson dans Stargate SG1)


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Avril 2007)

heroes a repris :love:


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2007)

Quelqu'un a regardé Shark? C'est bien? (c'est decrit comme 'crime')


----------



## NED (25 Avril 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Et dans les épisodes à venir de 24h, on va retrouver Michael Shanks (Docteur Daniel Jackson dans Stargate SG1)



Ha oui je viens de la voir, apres que Jack se soit amusé a se faire sauter la tronche au gaz naturel !!!


----------



## Zyrol (25 Avril 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> heroes a repris :love:



sympa ce nouvel épisode, encore quelques révélations...


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2007)

vivment la fin de la saison, il y a pas mal d'&#233;l&#233;ments en place...


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Avril 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> heroes a repris :love:



_"This is usually the part when people start screaming" _


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2007)

elle est pas mal, hein la phrase? 
Sinon, dans 24: 'Now we gonna have fun'
ou alors, dans 24... 'You are Fayed' pas mal hein :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Avril 2007)

J'ai honte un peu alors je viens me confesser ici (bien que je ne soit pas croyant et qu'en plus je suis plut&#244;t anti-cl&#233;rical...).

En ce moment je regarde Alias, en VO non sous titr&#233; (comme &#231;a je bosse mon anglais et je culpabilise moins )  j'en suis &#224; la saison 3.


:rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2007)

Alias, c'est surtout apres que &#231;a part en cou.ille


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2007)

et donc, personne connait Shark


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2007)

non, j'ai pas top le temps... 

Entre toutes les series, quelques films, &#231;a occupe la plupart de mes soir&#233;es... 

C'est bien? tu as eu de bons echos ?


----------



## Philippe (25 Avril 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Alias, c'est surtout apres que ça part en cou.ille



je viens de commencer à visionner la Saison 5 (qui est sortie en DVD zone 2)... qu'est-ce que c'est que ça comme f.outoir ? c'est vraiment n'importe quoi... 

Bon je n'en suis qu'au 5e épisode mais bon... c'est plutôt décevant, lorsqu'on a été accro (comme moi) jusqu'aux saisons 2 et 3...


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Avril 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> je viens de commencer à visionner la Saison 5 (qui est sortie en DVD zone 2)... qu'est-ce que c'est que ça comme f.outoir ? c'est vraiment n'importe quoi...
> 
> Bon je n'en suis qu'au 5e épisode mais bon... c'est plutôt décevant, lorsqu'on a été accro (comme moi) jusqu'aux saisons 2 et 3...


oui c'est ce que j'ai entendu dire... juste apr&#232;s avoir commenc&#233; la saison 1.

mais bon j'en suis presque au milieu de la saison 3 et pour le moment c'est super


----------



## brome (26 Avril 2007)

La première moitié de la saison 3 est pas mal du tout... mais à partir de la mi-saison ça part complètement en sucette.


----------



## Philippe (26 Avril 2007)

Bah pour autant que je m'en souvienne, j'avais bien aimé certains épisodes de la Saison 4, même si en effet on finit pas se poser des questions sur la cohérence du scénario.

En commençant la Saison 5, dont la production avait annoncé qu'elle serait la derenière de la série et qu'elle apporterait la réponse à plusieurs questions restées en suspens... je m'attendais en effet à ce que cette saison récupère un peu les errements de la précédente.

Mais là j'ai des doutes. J'ai visionné hier l'épisode 7 et ça m'a tout l'air de vraiment partir en nouilles... 

Des "nouveautés" comme cette histoire de Prophète 5, le personnage cryogénisé, l'arrivée de Rachel et du personnage joué par Élodie Bouchez... rien de tout cela ne me semble répondre à un quelconque besoin de "boucler" l'énigme et de répondre aux attentes des "fans". Mais bon il me reste 15 épisodes à regarder


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2007)

Houlala ! je viens de finir la saison heu...5? de 24H !!!
Sacré Jack !
Comme à dit un de ses enemis dans une saison précédante, ce mec à plus de vies qu'un chat !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Avril 2007)

T'es pas au bout de tes surprises avec la 6...


----------



## Chang (30 Avril 2007)

Juste finit la saison 2 de Prison Break ... un peu decu quand meme ... on sait quil va y avoir une saison 3, mais franchement c'etait pas necessaire ... c'etait bien la fin, avant les 10 dernieres minutes, pourquoi vouloir gacher avec un exces rarement maitrise ... :sleep:


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Avril 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Juste finit la saison 2 de Prison Break ... un peu decu quand meme ... on sait quil va y avoir une saison 3, mais franchement c'etait pas necessaire ... c'etait bien la fin, avant les 10 dernieres minutes, pourquoi vouloir gacher avec un exces rarement maitrise ... :sleep:



Bah, ils avaient besoin d'un "cliffhanger". Sinon, moi j'ai bien ce passage. Mahone, Michael, bellick et cette ambiance glauque...


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2007)

Je viens de m'acheter le coffret de la saison 2 de "the shield".
J'espère qu'il est aussi bien que celui de la première saison !!


----------



## Philippe (30 Avril 2007)

Il l'est 

Et la Saison 3 sort bientôt (en zone 2) :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Juste finit la saison 2 de Prison Break ... un peu decu quand meme ... on sait quil va y avoir une saison 3, mais franchement c'etait pas necessaire ... c'etait bien la fin, avant les 10 dernieres minutes, pourquoi vouloir gacher avec un exces rarement maitrise ... :sleep:



Ouh là que de choses à dire sur la saison et ce final:
- Paul: j'ai adoré ce personnage dans cette saison et ce qu'il devient. Donc pas peu dire que j'ai été déçu de la scène sous le pont. Et vraiment pas qu'un peu!
- Mahone: intéressant qu'il redevienne humain sur la fin. Vous croyez qu'il tue Wheeler?
- Kim: le chtit nouveau. Excellent méchant.
- Le Général muet: ouais bon... à voir.
- Sona: Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc?
- Sucre: Bon... à voir... vraiment mort?
- Benjamin: Bon ben on est content pour lui.
- T-Bag: des hauts et des bas.
- Bellick: Pas mal... vous croyez que c'est lui tout nu à la fin par terre?
- Sara: Mmmmbof... elle en met du temps à l'embrasser.
- Linc: Toujours aussi expressif
- <: Comme son frère....
- La 2nde saison s'est un peu essouflé sur la fin et les relances en faisaient un peu trop, mais elle a su bien renouvellé l'histoire. Non sans doute meilleure que la première.


Mais hâte de voir la suite... et finalement ma source était pas mauvaise... rassurez-vous je n'en sais pas plus.

Bref... non c'est Paul que je vais le plus regretter.

A.


----------



## Chang (1 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb >> Rien compris ...

Je disais juste que la fin est capillotractee, une relance tres moyenne avec 56 retrournements de situations par episodes sur les 3 derniers ... c'est trop.


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Adrienhb >> Rien compris ...



Une partie du texte est écrite en blanc pour ne pas gâcher le plaisir de ceux qui n'ont pas vu la 2nde saison.

A.


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Je viens de m'acheter le coffret de la saison 2 de "the shield".
> J'espère qu'il est aussi bien que celui de la première saison !!


Et ça va en s'intensifiant au fur et à mesure des saisons !....  
Cette série est une des meilleures de ces dernières années, à mon avis...


:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2007)

Un petit conseil pour ceux qui suivent Desperate Housewives......le début de la saison 3 est sans intérêt mails la fin est exquise......

A partir de l'épisode 11, c'est un vrai délice


----------



## Chang (1 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Une partie du texte est écrite en blanc pour ne pas gâcher le plaisir de ceux qui n'ont pas vu la 2nde saison.
> 
> A.



:rose:.


----------



## Philippe (1 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ça va en s'intensifiant au fur et à mesure des saisons !....
> Cette série [à propos de The Shield] est une des meilleures de ces dernières années, à mon avis...
> 
> 
> :love:




Hé bien  voilà qui fait plaisir à lire 

Perso je n'ai vu que les 2 premières saisons et elles m'avaient déjà bien "botté" 

Vu qu'il y en a 6... ça fait de bons moments à passer en perspective :rateau:



PS.
Contrairement à ce que j'écrivais plus haut il semble bien que la saison 3 soit déjà sortie en coffret DVD zone 2 (d'après Annuseries)


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Un petit conseil pour ceux qui suivent Desperate Housewives......le début de la saison 3 est sans intérêt mails la fin est exquise......
> 
> A partir de l'épisode 11, c'est un vrai délice



C'est vrai que la fin de la saison est très différente du début, mais un truc me chagrine: que Lynette soit tentée d'aller voir ailleurs... nooon pas ça! 
Par contre... en y pensant... devient de plus en plus sérieux les rapports de chacun... reusement que Gabi est là pour être superficielle... et encore!

A.


----------



## benjamin (1 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Un petit conseil pour ceux qui suivent Desperate Housewives......le début de la saison 3 est sans intérêt mails la fin est exquise......
> 
> A partir de l'épisode 11, c'est un vrai délice


C'est vrai que les trois derniers m'ont favorablement surpris, alors que je commen&#231;ais vraiment par me lasser. L'absence de Bree, finalement, n'y est pas &#233;trang&#232;re.


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Mai 2007)

Heroes episode 20 :ENORME!!!!!
Cette s&#233;rie est vraiment bien faite


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2007)

ah oui? j'ai l'episode de Heroes, le 20, j'ai regardé juste le previously on... et ca a l'air de tout rappeller (pour commencer la fin?) 
Et puis y'a aussi 24


----------



## Eul Mulot (1 Mai 2007)

Assez énorme le dernier Heroes, ça commence à partir en vrille, je sens d'ici de grosses embrouilles .... 

Quelqu'un/une suit-il/elle la série "Six Degrees" ici ? Elle a été mise en stand by un bon paquet de temps, ça a repris puis re-arrêté depuis peu, mais c'est vraiment bien sympatique à regarder je trouve. 
Ça change un peu des séries habituelles que je regarde, où des gens sont sur une île mystique où ils se font tous défoncer par des trucs bizarres, ou que des gens morts reviennent, ou encore des gens ayant de supers pouvoirs, là avec Six Degrees ça remet en peu d'ordre dans votre vie. ( et par la même occasion on aura bien moins de chance de mourir d'une façon assez stupide en tentant d'imiter nos héros favoris).


----------



## NED (1 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ça va en s'intensifiant au fur et à mesure des saisons !....
> Cette série est une des meilleures de ces dernières années, à mon avis...
> :love:



Ouaip t'a bin raison mon Titi !  

Sinon on m'a dit qu'il y avait une serie avec "David" de 6 feet under.
y parrait que ca tue bien, c'est quoi le nom?


----------



## Philippe (1 Mai 2007)

Dexter ?




... mais je n'en sais pas plus :rose:


----------



## NED (1 Mai 2007)

A voilà merci le shtroumpf : *Dexter !!!*
Quelqu'un a vu?
C'est bien?
c'est nul?


----------



## arcank (1 Mai 2007)

Ai vu !
C'est assez bizarre. C'est vraiment &#233;trange et pas commun, je trouve.
J'ai pas eu de mal &#224; tout regarder


----------



## Philippe (1 Mai 2007)

De rien NED  



Marrant mais pour pouvoir répondre à ta question j'ai cherché un peu sur le Net et je suis tombé sur l'affiche (ou l'une des affiches) de la série :




​

Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais il m'a fait penser à Nate beaucoup plus qu'à David !!!

... étrange 






ou alors c'est moi qui suis encore plus miraud que d'habitude :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (2 Mai 2007)

Je me suis tapé les 20 épisodes de Heroes ce weekend et j'ai bien kiffé !!

D'habitude les histoires ou ça remonte dans le temps c'est très vite du grand n'importe quoi, mais là je trouve que ça se tient.

Save the cheerleader, save the world !!


----------



## Chang (2 Mai 2007)

Je viens de m'en faire les 5 premiers episodes, de Heroes ... pas mal en effet ... 

C'est juste regretable, amha, que les series ces temps ci aillent a un rythme infernal ... jai une preference pour celles qui prennent leur temps, quite a faire des episodes plus long.


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Je me suis tapé les 20 épisodes de Heroes ce weekend et j'ai bien kiffé !!



Et ta femme dans tout ca :mouais: 
T'es bon le 21° Lundi soir


----------



## jahrom (2 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Et ta femme dans tout ca :mouais:
> T'es bon le 21° Lundi soir





Ma femme ? bah un coup elle est Niki et parfois elle est Jessica.


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2007)

non rien


----------



## arcank (2 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste regretable, amha, que les series ces temps ci aillent a un rythme infernal ... jai une preference pour celles qui prennent leur temps, quite a faire des episodes plus long.



Tu connais The Wire ?


----------



## Chang (3 Mai 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Tu connais The Wire ?



Non ... je vais me renseigner ...


----------



## brome (3 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> A voilà merci le shtroumpf : *Dexter !!!*
> Quelqu'un a vu?
> C'est bien?
> c'est nul?


Je n'ai vu que les trois premiers épisodes pour l'instant, mais j'ai beaucoup apprécié. Ça m'a fait un peu penser à Nip/Tuck par son côté "adulte". Ça me rappelle aussi un peu Profit par le côté froid et impitoyable du personnage principal.

C'est assez intéressant de faire un tour dans la tête d'un serial killer, en fait.


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2007)

Il me reste le dernier épisode de Heroes à voir. Suspense suspense 
Mise en condition impeccable, quasi absence de générique (très fort), fourmillement des personnages, phrases cultes innombrables. Vraiment des bons moments, pour moi qui ne regarde quasiment plus tout ça.

Lastrada m'a fait découvrir la série Spaced. J'adore :love:
Humour potache, les personnages sont hyper drôles, terriblement attachants, banlieue londonienne, ces accents incroyables. Ca date de 1999. Deux saisons, peu d'épisodes (en tout 14 il me semble), on sent que les acteurs ont du se marrer pour tourner tout ça, des références à chaque phrase ou presque (y'a même un sous-titrage spécial pour les expliciter). Seul gros problème pour les non-anglophones, pas de sous-titre en français dans les deux DVD. On comprend mieux avec les ss-tt activés 
J'ai trouvé les 2 ou 3 derniers épisodes de la 2e saison en dessous (on peut s'arrêter à la fin de la saison 1 sans trop manquer grand chose), on sent qu'ils savaient qu'ils n'allaient pas aller plus loin et qu'ils voulaient quand même finir. Presque dommage. 

_Skip to the end !_


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mai 2007)

Weeds saison3 commence le 30 juillet :love:


----------



## Zyrol (7 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Il me reste le dernier épisode de Heroes à voir. Suspense suspense



Le derniere episode n'est pas les 20.

le 21 (The Hard Part) est diffusé ce soir.

suivront le 22 (Landslide) et 23 (How to Stop an Exploding Man).


----------



## teo (7 Mai 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Le derniere episode n'est pas les 20.
> 
> le 21 (The Hard Part) est diffusé ce soir.
> 
> suivront le 22 (Landslide) et 23 (How to Stop an Exploding Man).



Merci de l'info, j'en suis au 18 en fait


----------



## Zyrol (7 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Merci de l'info, j'en suis au 18 en fait



t'es à la bourre


----------



## Chang (7 Mai 2007)

Je viens de finir l'episode 15, ya du bon dans cette serie, mais quelques incoherences ...


----------



## Zyrol (7 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Je viens de finir l'episode 15, ya du bon dans cette serie, mais quelques incoherences ...



Comme dans toutes les séries...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Je viens de finir l'episode 15, ya du bon dans cette serie, mais quelques incoherences ...



Ne regardes surtout pas Prison Break alors...


----------



## Zyrol (7 Mai 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ne regardes surtout pas Prison Break alors...



Boa, je toute façon, les séries ne sont pas irréprochables... faut savoir se détacher de ça pour apprecier. ça reste qu'une série !


----------



## tbr (7 Mai 2007)

Suis-je le seul à regarder les séries françaises en VO* ?



:me est déjà loin.

Et le doublage des films ?
Oups, désolé, ce n'est pas le sujet.




* Essayé en VF. Pas aimé.


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Suis-je le seul à regarder les séries françaises en VO* ?
> 
> 
> 
> * Essayé en VF. Pas aimé.



tu veux dire les series US? 
Sinon, tu ne peux les regarder que en VO (sauf ST, mais je ne fais pas ca)


----------



## Chang (8 Mai 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ne regardes surtout pas Prison Break alors...



Ca m'a moins frappe dans Prison Break ... ceci dit j'ai moins cherche la petite bete pour PB :rateau:


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Ca m'a moins frappe dans Prison Break ... ceci dit j'ai moins cherche la petite bete pour PB :rateau:



Heroes, y'a le coup de Marseille que j'ai pas bien compris, c'est tout, sinon, le reste ca va


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

Regarder des s&#233;ries pas encore diffus&#233;es en France sur youtube , c'est l&#233;gal ?


----------



## Chang (8 Mai 2007)

Les regarder non, les mettre en ligne, j'imagine que oui ... C'est pas interdit de regarder des emissions/series diffusees a l'etranger quand meme


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

Merci . Heroes nous voil&#224;


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Regarder des séries pas encore diffusées en France sur youtube , c'est légal ?



pourquoi youtube :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pourquoi youtube :mouais:





Tout est sur youtube ou dailymotion


----------



## Nexka (8 Mai 2007)

Les épisodes de heroes sont visibles légalement sur le site de GlobalTV. :love: 
Enfin du moins le dernier épisode diffusé, a chaque fois 

Heroes sur Global


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Regarder des séries pas encore diffusées en France sur youtube , c'est légal ?





Chang a dit:


> Les regarder non, les mettre en ligne, j'imagine que oui ... C'est pas interdit de regarder des emissions/series diffusees a l'etranger quand meme



Arrête-moi si je me trompe, mais tu es en train de dire que:
Non il n'est pas légal de les regarder.
Oui il est légal de les mettre en ligne.
Mais qu'il n'est pas interdit (donc légal) de regarder une émission diffuser à l'étranger.

Il y aurait une inversion quelque part que ça m'étonnerait pas. Bon on va dire qu'il était 2h du matin... 

Et plus sérieusement... je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit légal tant de mettre en ligne une série ni de la regarder...  Va sérieusement falloir repenser les droits, mais depuis le temps qu'on le dit...

A.


----------



## Chang (8 Mai 2007)

Ah ouais tiens, j'etais juste leve (6h du mat en gros) ... ceci dit ca n'a pas empeche notre ami de se lancer dans la lecture des episodes sur Youtube


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Arrête-moi si je me trompe, mais tu es en train de dire que:
> Non il n'est pas légal de les regarder.
> Oui il est légal de les mettre en ligne.
> Mais qu'il n'est pas interdit (donc légal) de regarder une émission diffuser à l'étranger.
> ...



Alors pourquoi le fait vous tous ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Alors pourquoi le fait vous tous ?


gné???


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

Je regerde Heroes en HDTV , et je suis en France


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> gn&#233;???


Gnou!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mai 2007)

Gnii...:rateau:  

SJP >> On a tous de la famille qui nous enregistre l'épisode et nous l'envoie par la poste


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Gnii...:rateau:
> 
> SJP >> On a tous de la famille qui nous enregistre l'épisode et nous l'envoie par la poste


 
Oui et moi des fois ils me traduisent l'épisode comme ça j'ai des sous titres :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui et moi des fois ils me traduisent l'épisode comme ça j'ai des sous titres :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Quelle chance! Moi c'est mon cousin de Moscou qui me les pirate en Russie mais il oublie toujours de me les traduire... En plus je suis toujours en retard d'une saison...


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

Moi, j'ai le Hiro du futur qui m'envoi sur K7 VHS, tout les épisodes de chaque serie.. avec une saison d'avance. Ca m'arrive d'etre en retard sur le futur, mais c'est pas un vrai soucis ca 

Ayé, j'ai recu la VHS par DHL! et je l'ai regardé!  Tres bien


----------



## Eul Mulot (8 Mai 2007)

Attendez la passation de pouvoir, ça va être drôle ! 

Bon, le 21 ème épisode de Heroes est vraiment bien sympatique, j'aime tout particulièrement la fin d'ailleurs !


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mai 2007)

UPS est pass&#233; de bonne heure cette semaine 
le 1x21 de Heroes est franchement pas mal...
Vivement le dernier de la saison


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (8 Mai 2007)

A tout hasard:

Je recherche l'intégrale de "Oum le dauphin" sous-titrée pour mal-entendants...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mai 2007)

C'est qui tout hasard? 
Tu peux pas lui envoyer un mp plut&#244;t? 



hohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohoho.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est qui tout hasard?
> Tu peux pas lui envoyer un mp plut&#244;t?
> 
> 
> ...


Non pas "tout", mais Thierry. 


Hihihihihihihihihihi.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mai 2007)

L'&#233;pisode 20 de DH n'apporte pas grand chose dans l'histoire, &#224; part peut-&#234;tre &#224; la fin...


Le pr&#233;c&#232;dent, par contre, extra. 



Ce soir, je me jette sur le 21.


----------



## yvos (9 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> L'épisode 20 de DH n'apporte pas grand chose dans l'histoire, à part peut-être à la fin...
> 
> 
> Le précèdent, par contre, extra.
> ...




c'est à dire que les 3 saisons n'apportent pas grand chose dans l'histoire, en fait


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2007)

On sent surtout que cet saison 3 est p&#233;nalis&#233; parla grossesse de "Bri" car on ne voit plus son personnage depuis un bout de temps alors que la saison tournait autour d'elle cette fois ci. Dommage. mais bon, les sc&#233;naristes on pas trop mal rattrap&#233; le coup je trouve.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> On sent surtout que cet saison 3 est pénalisé parla grossesse de "Bri" car on ne voit plus son personnage depuis un bout de temps alors que la saison tournait autour d'elle cette fois ci. Dommage. mais bon, les scénaristes on pas trop mal rattrapé le coup je trouve.



Ah oui, ils ont pas trop mal rattraper le coup, c'est sûr. C'est vrai, la fin de la saison de la saison 3 n'est pas trop handicapé par l'absence de Bree, donc ça va. Il faut dire qu'il y a de l'action malgré tout (la vieille McClusky qui conserve son mari dans son congèl...    )

Bref, il me tarde de savoir ce qu'il va vraiment arriver avec Susan... 
Parce que là....


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> l'absence de Bree



Je me disais bien que &#231;a ne s'&#233;crivait pas Bri


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Je me disais bien que ça ne s'écrivait pas Bri



Et pourquoi pas Brie pendant qu'on y est...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah oui, ils ont pas trop mal rattraper le coup, c'est sûr. C'est vrai, la fin de la saison de la saison 3 n'est pas trop handicapé par l'absence de Bree, donc ça va. Il faut dire qu'il y a de l'action malgré tout (la vieille McClusky qui conserve son mari dans son congèl...    )
> 
> Bref, il me tarde de savoir ce qu'il va vraiment arriver avec Susan...
> Parce que là....


Tu fais chier avec le Spoil, Julrou.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu fais chier avec le Spoil, Julrou.




Ah désolé. 

Mais ça n'a pas beaucoup d'importance pour l'histoire principale, on en parle juste pendant deux épisodes.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah désolé.
> 
> Mais ça n'a pas beaucoup d'importance pour l'histoire principale, on en parle juste pendant deux épisodes.



C'est quand même assez important je trouve, ça explique pas mal de choses et le suspens est justement laissé au début. Enfin, c'est vrais que ce n'est pas le plus important, mais quand même


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> UPS est pass&#233; de bonne heure cette semaine
> le 1x21 de Heroes est franchement pas mal...
> Vivement le dernier de la saison



Tu vois, DHL, c'est plus rapide  
le 21 est pas mal. Le 22 et le 23 devraient etre pleins d'effets! 

Les 20 dernieres minutes de 24 sont vraiment bien! (E21 aussi )


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mai 2007)

Je viens de finir DH, ep21...

ils attendent q'une chose : le retour de bree!!!

Il n'y a plus d'intrigue majeur, &#231;a vire santa barbara...


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu fais chier avec le Spoil, Julrou.



Pas mieux




			
				julrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah désolé.
> 
> Mais ça n'a pas beaucoup d'importance pour l'histoire principale, on en parle juste pendant deux épisodes.



C'est une question de point de vue (en l'occurence, de celui qui a déjà vu les épisodes ) c'est égoïste de penser ça, non? On t'a pas gaché ton plaisir pendant _ces deux épisodes_ toi !  Pour la personne qui attend la suite avec impatience, tu lui gâches le plaisir pendant quand même *2 fois 40 mn*, c'est dur   non ?
A une autre échelle c'est pareil qu'aller dire à un gamin de 3 ans que le père Noël n'existe pas la veille de Noël :afraid: , et que c'est pas si grave (il n'en mourra pas, c'est clair ) mais ne me dis pas qu'il ne se sera pas déçu un poil  :rose:  et qu'il ne t'en voudra pas ! 

Ces séries n'ont qu'un intérêt: faire passer le temps agréablement :style: . Si tu enlèves l'_entertainment_, autant regarder par la fenêtre 



			
				Définition a dit:
			
		

> En anglais, le mot *spoiler* (du verbe to spoil qui signifie gâcher, abîmer) possède plusieurs significations. *Il est en particulier employé pour désigner un document ou un texte qui dévoile tout ou partie de l'intrigue d'une uvre* (livre, film, jeu vidéo) et donc *gâche le plaisir et la surprise de la personne* de découvrir l'uvre par elle-même (par exemple, un résumé qui raconte la mort d'un personnage principal d'un film). Le mot signifie littéralement « gâcheur
> Spoil


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Mai 2007)

Bon, désolé.

Quoi d'autre ?

On passe à autre chose,  hein.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> C'est quand même assez important je trouve, ça explique pas mal de choses et le suspens est justement laissé au début. Enfin, c'est vrais que ce n'est pas le plus important, mais quand même



Euh ça explique quoi??? 
(Merci de répondre en blanc)

Mais c'est vrai que l'absence de Bree ne se fait pas trop sentir quoiqu'il manque une histoire qui lie toute la saison comme pour les deux premières saisons.

Sinon quelques remarques:
- À votre avis le mari de Gaby va-t-il être un mari violent?
- Horrible la scène de Linette dans la salle de bain avec son mari qui ne se rend pas compte de ce qui se psse.
- Quant à Susan... ouais bon, ils s'aiment... 
- Par contre dommage que les histoires avec les enfants (bon d'accord sauf celui d'Eddie, mais pas passionante non plus) ne soient plus à l'ordre du jour.

'fin bref... Elle continue à se voir facilement et avec plaisir cette série. 

A.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Euh ça explique quoi???



ça explique : Notamment son comportement depuis le début de la série et surtout ça permet de vraiment voir son implication dans la vie des enfants des Scarvo.

Ce ne sont que des passage sans grand importance dans l'histoire, mais qui permettent de comprendre la personnalité de chaque protagoniste et de les voir comme des êtres humain, ce qui est la grande force de Desperate Housewifes.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mai 2007)

J'essaye de trouver un site qui peut telecharge les vid&#233;os de dailymotion ...


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> ça explique :



Ouais vu ainsi. :mouais:
Mais l'histoire est un peu vite baclée. Mine de rien... pas mal de choses qui sont lancées et qui n'attérissent pas (le changement de comportement d'Andrew vis-à-vis de sa mère me laisse toujours perplexe par exemple.)

A.


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Ce ne sont que des passage sans grand importance dans l'histoire, mais qui permettent de comprendre la personnalité de chaque protagoniste et de les voir comme des êtres humain, ce qui est la grande force de Desperate Housewifes.



Si je puis permettre une critique...si il y a bien un truc dans les DH, c'est le fait que les personnages n'ont aucune profondeur. Juste des stigmates de surface et des caricatures d'eux mêmes, tout au long des trois saisons. Pas de complexité, finalement vaguement des êtres humains, je trouve. Et c'est basé là dessus dès le début.

Ca devient un bon vieux santa barbara version 21ème siècle


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2007)

Le dernier épisode de Jéricho, il est juste :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## arcank (11 Mai 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'essaye de trouver un site qui peut telecharge les vid&#233;os de dailymotion ...


KeepVid


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le dernier épisode de Jéricho, il est juste :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Chouette! je vais me le visionner ce week end avec Heroes 121 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'ai pas eu le temps cette semaine...  )


----------



## Gwen (12 Mai 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> avec Heroes 121



C'est la que je me rend compte que j'ai un très très gros retard


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> C'est la que je me rend compte que j'ai un très très gros retard



C'est pas grave, c'est encore  meilleurs d'avoir plusieurs épisodes au chaud pour les enquiller à la suite. :love: (j'ai commencer la serie alors que 12 épisodes était déjà passés.)


----------



## flotow (14 Mai 2007)

SJP, y'a UPS qui passe demain avec 24 et Heroes (j'ai changé car avec DHL, je l'ai eu 'que' le mardi midi, alors que le_magi l'a eu des le mardi matin :affraid:

Un indice:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mai 2007)

C'est parce que c'&#233;tait un jour f&#233;ri&#233; 

Mon cousin m'envoie Heroes pour demain soir uniquement...

Et pour 24, je n'ai pas accroch&#233; &#224; la saison1, et je n'ai pas r&#233;essay&#233; depuis...
Sinon, je recommence The Shield, saison 1, c'est vraiment bon


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2007)

L'&#233;pisode 1-20 de _Heroes_ d'hier soir m'a fait halluciner. Grosse baffe. Vivement le 1-21  Il est arriv&#233; mais pas le temps avant mercredi


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mai 2007)

le 21 de Heroes est plus calme que le 1x20, mais il est quand m&#234;me vraiment interessant


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mai 2007)

arcank a dit:


> KeepVid



Ca marche pas


----------



## arcank (14 Mai 2007)

Donc a priori &#231;a marche pas non plus dans la page Activit&#233; de Safari par exemple ? Genre un fichier .flv ou commencant en http://proxy ... qui fait plus de 2, 3 Mo ?

Je viens d'essayer sur deux vid&#233;os au hasard sur DailyMotion, les deux m&#233;thodes fonctionnaient. 

Ptet un truc sp&#233;cial. Tu as un lien ? Et avec d'autres vid&#233;os sur DailyMotion ?


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Mai 2007)

&#224; propos de s&#233;rie am&#233;ricaine en VO : http://tvshows.sourceforge.net/ (par contre je sais pas si &#231;a respecte trop la charte...) mais &#231;a marche bien sinon


----------



## Nexka (15 Mai 2007)

Bon aller, heroes commence dans 1h30  Qui veut que je lui enregistre?  Je prépare les K7


----------



## flotow (15 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Bon aller, heroes commence dans 1h30  Qui veut que je lui enregistre?  Je pr&#233;pare les K7



a moi, a moi, a moi 
je compatie pour les K7 car c'est mon cousin, mais toi, tu peux pas me le faire sur un DVD? Allez  
Pour les envoyer choisi UPS hein, c'est plus rapide 
Oublie pas 24 pour moi :rateau: 
Hey, SJP, trouve quelqu'un pour te les envoyer aussi 
Edit: UPS dit pas plus de 4 kilos en meme temps, ca va etre lent pour que ca arrive


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mai 2007)

Je veux bien un DVD ou une K7 (et oui, jai encore un magnetoscope dans le salon, m&#234;me s'il prends la poussiere... )  

Sinon, j'ai entendu &#224; la radio ce matin que Dexter arrivait sur Canal+ bient&#244;t (mai ou juin, je ne me rapelle plus)


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je veux bien un DVD ou une K7 (et oui, jai encore un magnetoscope dans le salon, même s'il prends la poussiere... )
> 
> Sinon, j'ai entendu à la radio ce matin que Dexter arrivait sur Canal+ bientôt (mai ou juin, je ne me rapelle plus)


Ce jeudi....


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mai 2007)

J'etais pas trop reveill&#233; :rose:


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (15 Mai 2007)

_*!!!

 :love: 
*_


----------



## arcank (15 Mai 2007)

Fais gaffe Maurice, il risque de t'appr&#233;cier ;-)


----------



## Nexka (15 Mai 2007)

Ok je vous fais ça sur DVD  Mais je vous préviens, je trie pas les pubs hein! 5 pages de pubs pour 45 min de film ça fait trop de boulot 

Bon sinon vous avez bien un lecteur dvd désonné??


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ok je vous fais ça sur DVD  Mais je vous préviens, je trie pas les pubs hein! 5 pages de pubs pour 45 min de film ça fait trop de boulot
> 
> Bon sinon vous avez bien un lecteur dvd désonné??



*5 pages de pub!!!*   (Et moi qui pensais qu'un c'était déjà trop... :mouais: )


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (15 Mai 2007)

Tu as vraiment deux ailes au cul?


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> Tu as vraiment deux ailes au cul?



Regarde son profil...


----------



## flotow (15 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> Tu as vraiment deux ailes au cul?





julrou 15 a dit:


> Regarde son profil...



pt'in c'est vrai  
UPS est pass&#233;   Je cours chercher le lecteur VHS (qu'il est con mon cousin  )

Et hop, j'ai eu de la chance, la bande a cass&#233;e juste apres le generique de fin... l'histoire d'Heroes est sauve (pas mal, bien que la VHS, ca soit pas de la HD )
Et puis; 24, sur DVD, c'est quand meme mieux, on peut le voir sur Mac  On comprend des choses  :king:


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Mai 2007)

Jericho est annulée...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

Ben comme ça vous pourrez vous aérer un peu... Que vous êtes blancs comme des endives...


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Mai 2007)

Le final de Grey's... en voilà un épisode mélancolique... je suis vraiment curieux de voir comment vont évoluer les personnages, voir s'ils seront là tout court. Quant au coup de la demi-sur... là oui encore plus envie de savoir. Très fort.

Pas mal du tout somme tout!

A.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Jericho est annulée...



J'avais vu ça...
Je suis vert...
Du coup, là ça finit vraiment en *******...


----------



## Philippe (21 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais vu ça...
> Je suis vert...



Il y en a un qui va être content  :rateau:


----------



## flotow (21 Mai 2007)

Dernier tour de piste pour 24 (S06) et Heroes (S01) ce soir. Vivement la VHS de demain soir  :love:
J'espere que Heroes sera continu&#233;  Pour 24, c'est prevu au moins jusqu'a la 8, avec un renouvellement prevu dans la saison 7!


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais vu ça...
> Je suis vert...
> Du coup, là ça finit vraiment en *******...



Bah, tout espoir n'est pas vain...  

----------------------------------------------------------------------

_Aux fans de "Jericho"...
Séries TV - chaînes - lundi 21 mai 2007
Dans une lettre aux fans de "Jericho", la présidente de CBS a indiqué que la chaîne allait essayer de consoler les fans de la série...


Il y a une semaine, vous appreniez l'annulation de Jericho (voir article)... Des milliers de messages sur les forums plus tard, la chaîne vous répond. Dans une lettre publiée sur le site officiel de la série, Nina Tassler (la Présidente de CBS Entertainment) exprime sa tristesse et dit comprendre l'amertume de ceux qui suivaient la série. Elle ajoute également que sa chaîne va essayer de donner une fin à Jericho, sans pour autant continuer sa production. En voici le texte...

"A l'attention des fans de Jericho,

Nous avons lu vos mails envoyés ces derniers jours et avons été touchés par la gravité et la passion avec lesquelles vous avez exprimé votre déception. Il faut que vous sachiez qu'annuler une série est une décision très difficile à prendre. Des centaines de gens de la chaîne, la société de production et l'incroyable équipe artistique ont travaillé très dur pour créer et proposer cette série, à la fois à la télévision et en ligne. C'est une série que nous aimions aussi.

Merci d'avoir soutenu Jericho avec autant de passion. Nous apprécions sincèrement votre engagement et nous sommes navrés de votre déception. Dans les prochaines semaines,* nous espérons trouver un moyen de fournir une conclusion à l'incroyable intrigue de Jericho.*

Cordialement,

Nina Tassler, Présidente de CBS Entertainment"_


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2007)

mouais...


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Mai 2007)

Desperate Housewives...

Mouais... mais de belles graines sont plantées pour la prochaine saison.
Qui va sauver Edie?
Le stratagère de Bree était un peu beaucoup téléphoné.
La mère de Lynette ne me semble pas l'histoire la plus passionante.
Le mari de Gabrielle deviendra-t-il violent?
Quelle sera la prochaine gaffe de Susan?

A.


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2007)

Attention, y'a plein de spoiler tout poilus en dessous  
DHL est pass&#233; en fin de journ&#233;e avec les 2 DVD: 1 pour Heroes, et un pour les 2 episodes de 24 
Et bien, Heroes ca ne se finit pas exactement comme je le pensai
Pour 24, je suis content car Chlo&#233; est enceinte (cool hein  )
Bien fait pour le papa de Jack 
Bref, une fin explosive, qui finit bien la saison Les producteurs promettent un renouveau pour la saison 7, je l'espere!


----------



## Chang (23 Mai 2007)

Heroes finit un peu en sucette ... dommach' ... :s


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2007)

Je suis à fond dans Dexter, c'est vraiment une série géniale. :love:


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis à fond dans Dexter, c'est vraiment une série géniale. :love:




yep, j'suis d'accord. J'ai fini la saison 1 il y a peu, et je trouve que d'épisode en épisode, ça se densifie, ça prend du corps, etc. Et j'adore cette ambiance (je parle pas des serial killers), ces couleurs


----------



## Zyrol (24 Mai 2007)

Bizarre la fin de Heroes. un poil de&#231;u... je suis curieux de voir comment va se d&#233;rouler la saison 2.


----------



## boodou (24 Mai 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Bizarre la fin de Heroes. un poil deçu... je suis curieux de voir comment va se dérouler la saison 2.



eh, eh  j'ai rencontré hier par hasard dans un bistrot parisien Mr Allan Arkush, réalisateur et producteur exécutif de Heroes 
une petite discussion d'une demi-heure avec quelques infos à la clé sur la saison 2 dont le tournage commence la semaine prochaine  mais chut ! je ne vais pas vous gâcher les surprises !


----------



## xelal (25 Mai 2007)

J'ai plus de télé...c'est constructif ça.

Question série j'ai pas du tout accroché NipTick...beaucoup trop Dallas à mon goût.  Je serais plus NCIS, Bones où je ne me sant pas obligé de regarder l'épisode suivant!

C'est vrai si on pren Prison breack; desperate Housewife, Heros...on est obligé de tout regarder pour comprendre (si il y a quelque choqe à comprendre). C'est plutôt agacent vous ne trouvez pas?


----------



## arcank (25 Mai 2007)

Au contraire ! Moi j'aimem bien &#231;a. &#199;a limite pas les histoires &#224; un &#233;pisode de 40 minutes.
Genre 24, Veronica Mars, etc qui se d&#233;roulent sur une saison.
Par contre, Lost &#231;a devient un peu lourd ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Mai 2007)

xelal a dit:


> J'ai plus de télé...c'est constructif ça.
> 
> Question série j'ai pas du tout accroché NipTick...beaucoup trop Dallas à mon goût.  Je serais plus NCIS, Bones où je ne me sant pas obligé de regarder l'épisode suivant!
> 
> C'est vrai si on pren Prison breack; desperate Housewife, Heros...on est obligé de tout regarder pour comprendre (si il y a quelque choqe à comprendre). C'est plutôt agacent vous ne trouvez pas?


Avec NCIS et Bones, j'irais m&#234;me plus loin. Je ne me sens oblig&#233; de regarder du tout.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2007)

Bon, je viens de me taper les deux derni&#232;re &#233;pisodes de Lost hier soir et c'est vraiment une tr&#232;s bonne fin de saison. Autant je trouvais &#231;a mou au d&#233;but, la fin est grandiose. Bien sur, je ne vous dis rien, mais j'aimerai savoir ce qu'en ont pens&#233; les autres &#233;ventuellement et surtout, comment pr&#233;voit t'ils d'attendre janvier 2008 pour la suite  Moi, je pense reprendre la s&#233;rie depuis le d&#233;part pour patienter. Hop, trois saison d'affiler.


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, je viens de me taper les deux dernière épisodes de Lost hier soir et c'est vraiment une très bonne fin de saison. Autant je trouvais ça mou au début, la fin est grandiose. Bien sur, je ne vous dis rien, mais j'aimerai savoir ce qu'en ont pensé les autres éventuellement et surtout, comment prévoit t'ils d'attendre janvier 2008 pour la suite  Moi, je pense reprendre la série depuis le départ pour patienter. Hop, trois saison d'affiler.



On en parle déjà là. 
Et je ronge mon frein en attendant ce soir pour les voir...

A.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> On en parle déjà là.
> Et je ronge mon frein en attendant ce soir pour les voir...



Merci pour le lien, je me suis immédiatement abonné a la discussion.

Bon courage pour l'attente, c'est du grand Lost je trouve, il y a peu de chance que tu soit déçu.


----------



## jahrom (25 Mai 2007)

Pour ma part je viens de finir la saison 7 de CSI (Las Vegas)

Elle de loin la meilleure saison.
La saison 8 promet d'être très bonne.

Le fait qu'une histoire de Serial Killer soit la trame de fond de tous les épisodes, en plus des petites histoires est génial.


----------



## arcank (27 Mai 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Pour ma part je viens de finir la saison 7 de CSI (Las Vegas)
> 
> Elle de loin la meilleure saison.
> La saison 8 promet d'être très bonne.
> ...


Ptet que comme &#231;a TF1 les passeront dans l'ordre ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

Problèmes pour un site de sous-titres


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Mai 2007)

Et bien je me suis fait 12 dexter ce week end........

Malgré un début un peu lent...c'est une bonne série, je me suis bien amusé...

Sinon y aura t il une saison 2 ??


----------



## arcank (28 Mai 2007)

Oui


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Mai 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Oui



Je me demande bien ce qu'ils vont pondre ?!


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Problèmes pour un site de sous-titres



Si maintenant ils commencent à embêter les sites de ST...  :hein: (M'enfin, ils l'ont bien fait pour des sites qui mettaient les paroles des chansons alors plus rien ne m'étonne...  )


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Mai 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Si maintenant ils commencent à embêter les sites de ST...  :hein: (M'enfin, ils l'ont bien fait pour des sites qui mettaient les paroles des chansons alors plus rien ne m'étonne...  )



Ils vont bientôt emprisonner tous les oncles et cousins qui nous envoient des VHS avec les épisodes dessus


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Mai 2007)

Mon oeil &#224; (pens&#233; ?) voir &#233;crit NCIS dans la page en scrollant vers le bas.
J'adore cette s&#233;rie. :love:


----------



## arcank (28 Mai 2007)

Oh oui, et c'est vraiment une s&#233;rie qui monte en puissance dans l'intensit&#233; et l'originalit&#233;.
Au d&#233;but, je regardais, sans vraiment m'accrocher &#224; fond, mais l&#224; !!!
En fait, j'avais pas vu tous les &#233;pisodes des deux premi&#232;res saisons. J'avais pas vu les &#233;pisodes qui d&#233;veloppe l'histoire de la saison (avec Ari).
Mais je les ai finalement vus et vraiment !!! Tr&#232;s bien !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mai 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Mon oeil &#224; (pens&#233; ?) voir &#233;crit NCIS dans la page en scrollant vers le bas.
> J'adore cette s&#233;rie. :love:


Piti&#233;.


----------



## Nexka (29 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ils vont bientôt emprisonner tous les oncles et cousins qui nous envoient des VHS avec les épisodes dessus




Oui alors messieurs et mesdames de la police qui nous regardent, c'était une blague hein, je leur ai jamais envoyé de DVD :affraid:


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Oui alors messieurs et mesdames de la police qui nous regardent, c'était une blague hein, je leur ai jamais envoyé de DVD :affraid:



...que des VHS


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mai 2007)

J'ai eu la saison 1 de Weeds pour mon anniversaire :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> J'ai eu la saison 1 de Weeds pour mon anniversaire :love:


Je connais pas mais j'aime bien le nom...



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pitié.


Pourquoi pitié ? c'est bien NCIS, j'aime bien leur humour et dans cette série quand ils parlent d'informatique ils ne disent pas n'importe quoi, contrairement à certaines autres séries du genre comme les experts par exemple.


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mai 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> J'ai eu la saison 1 de Weeds pour mon anniversaire :love:



ils sont bien les bonus?
La saison 1 ( la  2 aussi remarque) est :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Je connais pas mais j'aime bien le nom...
> 
> Pourquoi piti&#233; ? c'est bien NCIS, j'aime bien leur humour et dans cette s&#233;rie quand ils parlent d'informatique ils ne disent pas n'importe quoi, contrairement &#224; certaines autres s&#233;ries du genre comme les experts par exemple.


Mais je n'ai jamais dit que les Experts &#233;tait une bonne s&#233;rie.  
Ensuite, pour tout ce qui concerne l'informatique je ne suis pas comp&#233;tent : je n'ai pas d'ordinateur.  
Enfin, tu avoueras que pour trouver moins r&#233;aliste que NCIS ou Bones, il faut aller voir du cot&#233; de Buffy.   


Ceci &#233;tant, ce n'est pas au r&#233;alisme que l'on juge de la qualit&#233; du s&#233;rie. En ce qui me concerne, je trouve NCIS fadasse. Les acteurs sont mauvais, les nanas sont moches et l'humour&#8230; pas dr&#244;le. Et puis les intrigues. Au secours.
 Mais ce n'est que mon avis, hein.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais je n'ai jamais dit que les Experts &#233;tait une bonne s&#233;rie.
> Ensuite, pour tout ce qui concerne l'informatique je ne suis pas comp&#233;tent : je n'ai pas d'ordinateur.
> Enfin, tu avoueras que pour trouver moins r&#233;aliste que NCIS ou Bones, il faut aller voir du cot&#233; de Buffy.
> 
> ...


Pour le crit&#232;re des nanas, alors Charmed est une bonne s&#233;rie ? 
Moi je trouve justement plus r&#233;aliste NCIS que d'autre s&#233;rie (j'aime pas Bones, ni NIH, ni les experts).

Enfin bref tout est une affaire de go&#251;t (les coups et les douleurs &#231;a se discute pas...)



PS : dans deux post faut que tu ailles dans le thread "Noyade en nombres" 
PS2 : t'es 'achement fort de poster sur MacG (parce que sur d'autre site &#231;a irait) sans ordi


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mai 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> ils sont bien les bonus?


J'aime beaucoup cuisiner


----------



## Nexka (30 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ceci étant, ce n'est pas au réalisme que l'on juge de la qualité du série. En ce qui me concerne, je trouve NCIS fadasse. Les acteurs sont mauvais, les nanas sont moches et l'humour pas drôle. Et puis les intrigues. Au secours.
> Mais ce n'est que mon avis, hein.



   C'est marrant autant je trouve que NCIS est totalement démago:  
"Ouhh les marin's c'est les plus fort, rien n'arrête un marin's"
"Les musulmans c'est tous des méchants terroristes"
"Les juifs du Mossad c'est tous nos amis qui nous aident à combatre les musulmans"
"Ne t'excuses jamais, c'est un signe de faiblesse"    

Autant j'y trouve l'humour trés drole et les acteurs plutôt bons  

Mais ça va sur la dernière saison niveau démagogie ça c'est arrangé  Maintenant le grand méchant c'est un Français :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

Bon je viens de finir la saison 6 de 24 !

Et bien je trouve que ça manque un peu d'accroche pour la saison suivante. Sans spoiler le dernier épisode n'est pas habituel 

On perd un peu d'intensité au fur et à mesure des saisons......en attente de la 7....


----------



## arcank (30 Mai 2007)

Ben moi c'est un peu ce manque d'accroche qui m'a surpris, en bien !
"Spoiler": Jusqu'&#224; la derni&#232;re seconde, tu t'attends &#224; ce qu'il y ait quelquechose, comme toujours ! Mais l&#224; non ! Moi j'aime bien ! &#192; la rigueur, &#231;a leur donne plus de libert&#233; pour la saison 7, et faire un truc &#233;norme.
Les sc&#233;naristes m'ont surpris (non pas que ce soit dur) !


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

Spoil : Non mais peut être que JB ne reviendra pas....ou peut être on verra bien


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bon je viens de finir la saison 6 de 24 !
> 
> Et bien je trouve que ça manque un peu d'accroche pour la saison suivante. Sans spoiler le dernier épisode n'est pas habituel
> 
> On perd un peu d'intensité au fur et à mesure des saisons......en attente de la 7....


Comme souvent, ça mollit méchamment dans le dernier tiers. On sent que les scénaristes marinent dans leur jus et ne parviennent pas à finir la saison.
Pour autant cette saison 6 est un peu moins nase que la précédente. Il y a un peu d'auto-dérision, du _24_ à la manière de _24_, c'est sympa. Le couple présidentiel est assez amusant ; ils ont dégommé suffisamment de personnes (je ne précise pas qui, hein !) pour renouveler le stock de personnages en profondeur.

La dernière série étazunienne que j'aie vu est la première moitié de l'ultime saison des Sopranos. Parfois ça tourne en rond mais décidément, il y a là une maîtrise d'un peu tout (scénario, acteurs, mise en scène, bande-son ...) qui place tout ça hors de portée de nouzautres.

Une série anglaise que j'ai bien aimée : Blackpool avec l'excellentissime David Morrissey (qui jouait dans la très bonne "State of play", _British _elle-aussi) et la fort séduisante Sarah Parish (comme Héra, "aux yeux de vache" : de grands et beaux yeux).

Apparté :
Je me suis farci d'un oeil la série Reporters de C+/Capa : c'est peu de dire qu'il y a des progrès à faire (et comment !!) Notamment sur la bande-son et la maîtrise narrative. Pour être gentil, on évitera de parler du jeu des acteurs dans les quatre premiers épisodes (ça s'améliore ensuite), exclusion faite des deux anciens (Bezace et Bouchitey) qui sont très bon comme d'habitude.


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Apparté :
> Je me suis farci d'un oeil la série Reporters de C+/Capa : c'est peu de dire qu'il y a des progrès à faire (et comment !!) Notamment sur la bande-son et la maîtrise narrative. Pour être gentil, on évitera de parler du jeu des acteurs dans les quatre premiers épisodes (ça s'améliore ensuite), exclusion faite des deux anciens (Bezace et Bouchitey) qui sont très bon comme d'habitude.



C'est amusant, cette impasse française était justement l'objet de la chronique télé de France Info ce matin. Le texte n'est pas encore en ligne, mais la version audio si.
On y apprend que les producteurs de série sont tellement conscients du problème qu'ils vont se réunir pour essayer de corriger le tir.
Faut dire à force de lisser les idées originales des scénaristes...

A.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

Il y a aussi un gros problème de qualité d'image.
Compare la qualité de l'image d'un 24h ou de Jéricho à celle de Reporters et tu pleures de rire. A croire que personne n'est capable d'étalonner une image en France... :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il y a aussi un gros problème de qualité d'image.
> Compare la qualité de l'image d'un 24h ou de Jéricho à celle de Reporters et tu pleures de rire. A croire que personne n'est capable d'étalonner une image en France... :mouais:


 

Je connais ni jericho ni reporter ?!
Elle est pas bien l'image de 24 ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je connais ni jericho ni reporter ?!
> Elle est pas bien l'image de 24 ??



Si, mais celle de Reporters est à pleurer...


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si, mais celle de Reporters est à pleurer...


 
Ok  et sinon la série en elle même jericho ?? c'est bien ou pas ?


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Mai 2007)

Bon, comme il faut bien rigoler de temps en temps, je propose apr&#232;s le tr&#232;s fameux g&#233;n&#233;rique fran&#231;ais de Prison Break tr&#232;s Rap, le g&#233;n&#233;rique fran&#231;ais de Heroes tr&#232;s pop/rock...

Quelle classe d'&#234;tre fran&#231;ais parfois.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bon, comme il faut bien rigoler de temps en temps, je propose après le très fameux générique français de Prison Break très Rap, le générique français de Heroes très pop/rock...
> 
> Quelle classe d'être français parfois.



Je veux pas dire mais il est à chier ce générique......


----------



## arcank (30 Mai 2007)

'Taing, ils vont faire foirer la s&#233;rie en France !


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

arcank a dit:


> 'Taing, ils vont faire foirer la série en France !



It's done !


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2007)

Grosse daube. Rien à dire. Ca va sûrement cartonner 

:sick:


----------



## arcank (30 Mai 2007)

Save the cheerleader, shoot the theme.


----------



## Zyrol (31 Mai 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bon, comme il faut bien rigoler de temps en temps, je propose après le très fameux générique français de Prison Break très Rap, le générique français de Heroes très pop/rock...
> 
> Quelle classe d'être français parfois.



Je viens d'ecouter ce "fameux" générique... et il m'est arrivé la même chose que quand j'ai découvert les "fameuses" voix françaises...


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mai 2007)

Mais arretez !

On lui avait dit d'écrire une chanson avec le mot héros dedans !
Il l'a fait il a remporter le contrat 

Ils sont quand même bien ces génériques américains.....


----------



## flotow (31 Mai 2007)

Quelqu'un vous a donné un bout de papier a vous aussi, ou on pense tous la meme chose?
Rahh, juste le fait que ca chante...
 Pharmacos, j'ai commencé Dexter


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Pharmacos, j'ai commencé Dexter


 

Tu va voir c'est énorme, un peu lent au début mais la suite :love: :love: :love: 
N'oublie pas ton bac


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Mai 2007)

Hum, la saison 3 de Desperate se termine avec l'&#233;pisode 23 ? 

Ou il va y avoir un 24 ? 

J'ai lu je ne sais plus o&#249; que le dernier &#233;pisode devait durer la longueur de deux &#233;pisodes normaux, mais pourtant il fait la dur&#233;e normale...

Si c'&#233;tait le dernier, &#231;a va &#234;tre dure d'attendre jusqu'&#224; Septembre prochain pour la saison 4...


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hum, la saison 3 de Desperate se termine avec l'épisode 23 ?
> 
> Ou il va y avoir un 24 ?
> 
> ...


 

Entièrement d'accord avec toi......il manque la fin !
Moi aussi j'ai lu quelque part qu'il y avait une deuxième partie.....mais sur d'autre site il est indiqué que le 23 est le dernier alors je ne sais pas trop 

Septembre fera le plein de séries


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2007)

Pareille, j'ai vu que le 23 &#233;tait le dernier alors que je m'attendais a une suite. &#231;a ne fait pas fin de saison comme dans les deux saisons pr&#233;c&#233;dentes. Dommage


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2007)

Je viens de finir Heroes.
C'est pas mal, mais c'est pas la série de l'année non plus...


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hum, la saison 3 de Desperate se termine avec l'épisode 23 ?
> 
> Ou il va y avoir un 24 ?
> 
> ...



A priori pas de 24, mais le 23 n'est que la suite du 22 non, 

Sinon plus qu'à attendre le 23 septembre...

A.


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> le 23 n'est que la suite du 22 non,




Justement. Ca ne fais pas trop "fin de saison", ça... 

Ca va être loooong juqu'au 23 septembre.... :affraid:


----------



## Zyrol (31 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Justement. Ca ne fais pas trop "fin de saison", ça...
> 
> Ca va être loooong juqu'au 23 septembre.... :affraid:



Et bien moi je suis plutot tres content de la fin de Heroes. En fait je trouve vraiment que de faire des cliffhanger à tout va ,ça manque vraiment de respect pour les fans...

A partir du moment ou on dit qu'il y a des saisons, pour moi ça signifie : 1 saison = 1 histoire,  Donc clôture de l'arc scénaristique à la fin de la saison. Je trouve ça tres bien que certaines questions reste en suspens (tout de même), et encore mieux quand on donne un petit aperçu de la saison suivante, là ce n'est pas grave si ça fini en queue de poisson, puisque c'est.... la saison suivante !

Donc bravo à Heroes, 24H, Desperate Housewives, The Dresden Files


----------



## maousse (31 Mai 2007)

Personne n'a regardé Friday Night Lights? C'est vraiment pas mal du tout. Enfin bon, c'est l'histoire d'une équipe de foot dans un patelin du texas, faut trouver l'intérêt, mais au delà du sujet, l'histoire est vraiment bien tournée. Et puis les pompom girls sont mieux que dans Heroes.


----------



## arcank (31 Mai 2007)

maousse a dit:


> Personne n'a regardé Friday Night Lights? C'est vraiment pas mal du tout. Enfin bon, c'est l'histoire d'une équipe de foot dans un patelin du texas, faut trouver l'intérêt, mais au delà du sujet, l'histoire est vraiment bien tournée. Et puis les pompom girls sont mieux que dans Heroes.


Si si un peu plus haut .

J'aime trop cette s&#233;rie !
C'est frais, j'aime la fa&#231;on de filmer et j'aime bien quand Matt il b&#233;gaye  (tout le temps, quoi )


----------



## benjamin (1 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> C'est frais, j'aime la fa&#231;on de filmer et j'aime bien quand Matt il b&#233;gaye  (tout le temps, quoi )



Faut que je regarde, donc.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Juin 2007)

Pour ceux qui ce demandaient qui était le fameux interprète du futur (hit à n'en pas douter) générique de Heroes, 
c'est une dénommé Victoria Petrosillo.

Et n'oubliez pas: _Sauve la cheerleader, sauve le monde! _(Quote extrait de la VF...)


----------



## huexley (3 Juin 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ce demandaient qui était le fameux interprète du futur (hit à n'en pas douter) générique de Heroes,
> c'est une dénommé Victoria Petrosillo.
> 
> Et n'oubliez pas: _Sauve la cheerleader, sauve le monde! _(Quote extrait de la VF...)



OH MAIS MON DIEU MES OREILLES !! Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce générique de daube ! 
La voix de Suresh est catastrophique il pourrait venir de Vezoul  





 Des morceaux disponibles sur Youtube. 

Tout n'est pas perdu ils ont pas mis _"Majorette" _et si y'en a qui ne savent pas ce qu'est une Cheerleader, reste Google avec des résultats disont  chauds ?


Je ne suis pas un VO-iste pur et dur, mais des fois c'est le pire massacre et Heroes en est un bel exemple.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Juin 2007)

D'ailleurs, à propos d'Heroes, les DVD/HD-DVD US de la saison 1 comportent des sous-titres français.


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juin 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ce demandaient qui était le fameux interprète du futur (hit à n'en pas douter) générique de Heroes,
> c'est une dénommé Victoria Petrosillo.
> 
> Et n'oubliez pas: _Sauve la cheerleader, sauve le monde! _(Quote extrait de la VF...)



Nonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!

C'est décidé, je ne regarderais pas Heroes sur TF1, le générique, plus les voix en VF


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Juin 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Nonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!
> 
> C'est décidé, je ne regarderais pas Heroes sur TF1, le générique, plus les voix en VF



Me*de, ils perdent une part de cerveau disponible pour coca du coup! Pourvu que d'autres ne suivent pas ton exemple!


----------



## maxpower (3 Juin 2007)

H&#233;h&#233;, apr&#232;s quelques mois d'abscences sur le forum, je vois un sujet fort interessant !!!


Je suis un vrai fan des series ( pourtant je n'accroche pas avec Friends, ail pas taper, &#231;a fait mal :love: ), donc moi je suis a fond fond fond, pour les regarder en VO ( sous titr&#233; en fran&#231;ais au pire ), une serie am&#233;ricaine avec les voix fran&#231;aise, perd vraiment tout son charme, on perd l'identit&#233; des individus qui a &#233;t&#233; construite par rapport aux "vrai" voix des acteurs.

Exemple tout b&#234;te : prison break , les voix en fran&#231;aise me font rire, j'ai l'impression de regarder une parodie de prison break.

Actuelement j'attends les prochaines saisons qui vont sortir a la fin de l'&#233;t&#233; aux States pour : Heroes , Prison Break et Desperate Housewifes.
Oui tout le monde s'en fou et alors??? j'ai pas le droit de raconter ma vie:rateau:.


Ps : pour ceux que &#231;a interesse, j'ai des petits sites pour matter toutes les series qui peuvent exister, sur des liens daylimotion and co, c'est fort pratique, du genre, tiens si je me mattais telle serie, hop deux trois clicks et je m'installe p&#233;p&#232;re.
Ca &#233;vite de patienter 5 heures pour t&#233;l&#233;charger un &#233;pisode, de plus la qualit&#233; est plutot pas mal, c'est pas du HD, mais c'est bien quand m&#234;me .

Suffit pour cela de me MPis&#233; !!!


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Juin 2007)

maxpower a dit:


> Ps : pour ceux que ça interesse, j'ai des petits sites pour matter toutes les series qui peuvent exister, sur des liens daylimotion and co, c'est fort pratique, du genre, tiens si je me mattais telle serie, hop deux trois clicks et je m'installe pépère.
> Ca évite de patienter 5 heures pour télécharger un épisode, de plus la qualité est plutot pas mal, c'est pas du HD, mais c'est bien quand même .
> 
> Suffit pour cela de me MPisé !!!



Beurk, j'ai tâté Jericho sur Daylimotion histoire de voir de quoi il retourne, et ça fait quand même mal aux yeux.  (Même si c'est pratique pour voir de quoi il retourne.)

Rien ne vaut les DVDs envoyés par tatie Suzanne directement des USA.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Juin 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ce demandaient qui &#233;tait le fameux interpr&#232;te du futur (hit &#224; n'en pas douter) g&#233;n&#233;rique de Heroes,
> c'est une d&#233;nomm&#233; Victoria Petrosillo.
> 
> Et n'oubliez pas: _Sauve la cheerleader, sauve le monde! _(Quote extrait de la VF...)


Grandiose! Allez hop, dans l'iPod. 

edit : 
tout s'explique, 



			
				sur le site a dit:
			
		

> Maison de disque : Music One, label musical de TF1 (Premi&#232;re signature : "Balance-toi" de Tony Parker) les signatures de Music One sont &#233;clectiques et comportent une grande diversit&#233; en terme de couleur musicale.




Tony P rulez! re


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Juin 2007)

Casser les noix, un nouvel espoir pour Jericho ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Casser les noix, un nouvel espoir pour Jericho ?




\0/


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2007)

&#8230; des noix ? &#231;a a un rapport avec la s&#233;rie ? Ca fait un peu Ice Age  mais l'id&#233;e est excellente et apparemment &#224; l'air de faire bouger les choses


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

Oui, les noix ça a un rapport avec le dernier épisode...


----------



## huexley (6 Juin 2007)

Nuts est traduit par "noix" mais peut aussi vouloir dire "fou"


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Juin 2007)

C'est officiel, Jericho revient en 2008 pour sept épisodes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2007)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Juin 2007)

> *"Below is a message from CBS Entertainment.
> 
> 
> June 6, 2007
> ...


 :love:


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

Little Britain 
Pour ceusses qui connaissent pas, c'est une série anglaise, quelque part entre Benny hill et vuillemin.
Bon, c'est anglais et disponible qu'en DVD, parfois inégal, mais decapant.​


----------



## Zyrol (14 Juin 2007)

Je viens d'attaquer une nouvelle s&#233;rie : Kyle XY

J'ai regard&#233; le premier &#233;pisodes, on va voir la tournure que &#231;a prend par la suite. sympa pour le moment en tout cas : 

plus d'info  ici


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Juin 2007)

Je d&#233;couvre Heroes... D&#233;j&#224; un tr&#232;s bon point: les actrices! :love:
Ensuite... l'histoire... bon au 6&#232;me, elle est loin d'&#234;tre compl&#232;tement en place, mais on a envie de savoir la suite. Bon pas de cliff &#224; suspens intenable, mais non sympa. Suis curieux de voir comment tout va se d&#233;rouler.

Et puis c'est sympa de retrouver Adrian Pasdar! Raaaah _Profit_!!!!  &#199;a c'&#233;tait de la bonne s&#233;rie qui tue! 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Juin 2007)

Hullo,

Je viens de voir les 11 premiers épisodes d'Heroes et le tout début du 12ème.
Et là euuuh... je ne comprends pas.
On y voit des scènes que je ne me souviens pas avoir vues, en particulier Niki, les swat, le barbu...
Euh... vous sauriez elles viennent d'où?

Merci,

A.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Juin 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Hullo,
> 
> Je viens de voir les 11 premiers épisodes d'Heroes et le tout début du 12ème.
> Et là euuuh... je ne comprends pas.
> ...



Si tu comprends pas, c'est que tu ne les a pas encore vus.


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Juin 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Si tu comprends pas, c'est que tu ne les a pas encore vus.



Euh d'accord... mais c'est idiot de nous montrer Niki se faire projetter contre une vitre par les flics et la scène suivante de voir les flics l'aborder comme s'ils craignaient ses coups...
Bon ben je verrais ça tout à l'heure.
Merci.

A.


----------



## Nexka (19 Juin 2007)

Oui pour heroes moi aussi j'ai trouvé ça bizarre, j'ai l'impression que dans les résumés des épisodes précédents, ils mettent des fois des scénes que l'on a jamais vu.  :hein: 
Ils doivent monter plusieurs épisodes en même temps et pas se conserter suffisement...  
Mais oui il y a des petites erreurs


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2007)

Je viens de me faire les 6 saisons de THe Shield, c'est bon  :love:

Vivement la 7eme saison (et la derniere )


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je viens de me faire les 6 saisons de THe Shield, c'est bon  :love:
> 
> Vivement la 7eme saison (et la derniere )


Grandiose, tu veux dire; quand Forest Whitaker arrive en guest dans la s&#233;rie...    :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2007)

J'ai beaucoup aim&#233; la capitaine (Glenn Close) :love:

Forrest Whitaker est vraiment bon aussi, il joue vraiment bien 

Et les relations entre Shane et Vic sont vraiment bien r&#233;alis&#233;es 

C'est une des meilleurs s&#233;rie que j'ai vu, m&#234;me si elle ne plairait pas &#224; tous au vu du sujet...


----------



## Philippe (19 Juin 2007)

Marrant :rateau: J'ai terminé hier la saison 3 et je voulais justement venir ici reparler de _The Shield_ pour dire tout le bien que j'en pense !

Excellente saison au demeurant  (pour rappel pour ceux qui sont plus rapides que moi : c'est la saison qui se termine par la grosse "dispute" entre Vic et Shane - épisode _Faux Frères_) après que Lem a eu brûlé la plus grosse partie de l'argent du train arménien), peut-être la meilleure des trois que j'ai vues jusqu'à présent.

Toujours excellents les acteurs, très bon scénario, bonne étude des relations entre les personnages, continuité remarquable entre les saisons et les épisodes, bref rien que du bon.


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2007)

Un truc que j'ai remarqu&#233; dans The Shield : 
au d&#233;but, les &#233;pisodes sont relativement ind&#233;pendant, avec un fil conducteur et plus on avance dans la s&#233;rie et plus les &#233;pisodes sont li&#233;s...

Si on regarde un &#233;pisode de la saison 1 sans voir les autres, &#231;a va, on appr&#233;cie.
Alors qu'un &#233;pisode de la saison 5 ou 6 , on ne comprends pas grand chose...


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2007)

Jamais pu m'habituer &#224; cette s&#233;rie. Dont je ne vois d'ailleurs pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t.


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2007)

Tu cherches un interet &#224; toutes les s&#233;ries que tu regardes 
Je regarde une s&#233;rie pour me divertir, me changer les id&#233;es, etc. et cette s&#233;rie le fait bien.

Tu regardes quoi comme s&#233;rie, et quel interet en retires-tu?


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2007)

Disons que je la trouve hyper-violente [et je p&#232;se le superlatif] et que je ne vois pas quelle est la justification de cette violence, sinon une complaisance qui me d&#233;pla&#238;t.
Donc, de ce fait, mon int&#233;r&#234;t n'est gu&#232;re &#233;veill&#233; 

Je me suis permis (chose terrible) d'exprimer ce point de vue uniquement pour &#233;quilibrer un peu dans ce concert de louange.

Quant aux s&#233;ries que je pr&#233;f&#232;re : pour ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es c'&#233;tait sans conteste 6FU et les Sopranos.
Ensuite, dans la s&#233;rie d&#233;tente, j'aime bien les anglois avec Spooks (classique et bien moins d&#233;bile que 24), State of Play (plus british, c'est dur) et, r&#233;cemment, Blackpool avec le tr&#232;s-excellent David Morrissey et Sarah Parish.

Dans un genre plus sanguinolent, il y a aussi Wire in the blood.


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2007)

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la violence dans cette s&#233;rie : elle est tres (trop?) pr&#233;sente. Cette  s&#233;rie n'est pas tout public, et je comprends que beaucoup de personne ne l'apprecie pas ou peu.

Et je ne connais pas les s&#233;ries que tu cites ( &#224; par les sopranos) et j'y jetterais un coup d'oeil &#224; l'occasion


----------



## teo (19 Juin 2007)

S1 et S2 de Battlestar Galactica ce ouikende, pfiou, c'est long, 33 épisodes  j'avais vu le pilote je ne sais où il y a déjà longtemps et j'avais bien aimé. C'est vraiment prenant.

Les cohabitations et confrontations sont passionnantes, poussant dans les pires délires schyzophréniques et paranoïaques les personnages et leurs peurs. J'avais rarement vu une série aussi poussée de ce côté là. Le personnage de Baltard et son reflet/inverse sont fascinants et terriblement attachants.

Je comprend qu'on n'aime pas la sci-fi mais si vous en avez l'occasion, laissez vous tenter, c'est une série riche en questions et réponses, souvent, très actuelles, parfaitement adaptable à la vie de tout les jours. _Qu'est ce que la liberté ?_ et _Qu'est-ce que la normalité ?_ restent pour moi parmi les plus intéressantes de toutes 

Une série qui invite à dépasser le simple stade de la récréation


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> S1 et S2 de Battlestar Galactica ce ouikende, pfiou, c'est long, 33 épisodes  j'avais vu le pilote je ne sais où il y a déjà longtemps et j'avais bien aimé. C'est vraiment prenant.
> 
> Les cohabitations et confrontations sont passionnantes, poussant dans les pires délires schyzophréniques et paranoïaques les personnages et leurs peurs. J'avais rarement vu une série aussi poussée de ce côté là. Le personnage de Baltard et son reflet/inverse sont fascinants et terriblement attachants.
> 
> ...


----------



## woulf (19 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> S1 et S2 de Battlestar Galactica ce ouikende, pfiou, c'est long, 33 épisodes  j'avais vu le pilote je ne sais où il y a déjà longtemps et j'avais bien aimé. C'est vraiment prenant.
> 
> Les cohabitations et confrontations sont passionnantes, poussant dans les pires délires schyzophréniques et paranoïaques les personnages et leurs peurs. J'avais rarement vu une série aussi poussée de ce côté là. Le personnage de Baltard et son reflet/inverse sont fascinants et terriblement attachants.
> 
> ...



Et ne parlons pas de la claque monumentale que se prend la série "originale" - bon, elle était déjà kitsch à mort à l'époque 

La schizo ambiante est par ailleurs encore augmentée par l'inversion des références qu'on pouvait avoir vis-à-vis de la série originale... Starbuck et Boomer ont quelques légères différences avec leurs prédécesseurs


----------



## teo (19 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Et ne parlons pas de la claque monumentale que se prend la série "originale" - bon, elle était déjà kitsch à mort à l'époque
> 
> La schizo ambiante est par ailleurs encore augmentée par l'inversion des références qu'on pouvait avoir vis-à-vis de la série originale... Starbuck et Boomer ont quelques légères différences avec leurs prédécesseurs



j'ai toujours pensé à l'original comme un Chips intégré à Starwars  Dans mon souvenir, je n'arrive pas à trouver un quelconque intérêt en dehors de la carrosserie des Cylons et des vaisseaux spaciaux


----------



## woulf (19 Juin 2007)

Bin disons qu'à l'époque, il y avait tellement peu de choses à se mettre sous la dent, qu'on regardait tout ce qui passait ou presque... C'est comme ça que je suis devenu très érudit en Candy-ologie, juste parce que les épisodes passaient juste avant Goldorak 

Bilan des courses: aujourd'hui, je me souviens du générique de Candy... mais pas de celui de Goldorak.


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2phl_goldorak-generique
:love::love:
Toute mon enfance


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Juin 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Oui pour heroes moi aussi j'ai trouvé ça bizarre, j'ai l'impression que dans les résumés des épisodes précédents, ils mettent des fois des scénes que l'on a jamais vu.  :hein:
> Ils doivent monter plusieurs épisodes en même temps et pas se conserter suffisement...
> Mais oui il y a des petites erreurs



En fait si! G2LOQ avait raison: on voit toutes ces scènes dans l'épisode.
Mais c'est vrai que le montage de Heroes me laisse perplexe: montrer des scènes avant qu'elles n'aient eu lieu et cette manie de repasser plusieurs fois la même scène sur plusieurs épisodes...

'Reusement que ça n'empêche pas cette série d'être bien. Quoique pour l'instant, je n'ai pas encore succombé à la "vite la suite là maintenant et après encore un et encore un autre!" comme pour Lost ou Prison Break.

A.


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Quoique pour l'instant, je n'ai pas encore succombé à la "vite la suite là maintenant et après encore un et encore un autre!" comme pour Lost ou Prison Break.
> 
> A.



moi si :rateau:


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2007)

Des trois s&#233;ries cit&#233;es, je n'en connais qu'une (Lost) et je lui trouve deux d&#233;fauts majeurs :
- primo elle est diffus&#233;e en VF [pas la faute des producteurs, &#233;videmment ]
- secundo, c'est pas mal au d&#233;but puis il semble n&#233;cessaire que l'on reparte vers des histoires de complots, de trucs super myst&#233;rieux fa&#231;on X Files (si si, cela ressortit au m&#234;me ... ressort dramatique).
C'est un des d&#233;fauts r&#233;currents des s&#233;ries US (peut-&#234;tre d'ailleurs aussi mais surtout US) &#224; mes yeux : ils nous collent des complots partout que c'en devient fatigant. J'ai regard&#233; quelques &#233;pisodes de la s&#233;rie Alias et paf ! rebelote : des conspirations qui n'en finissent pas ...
Vous ne trouvez pas &#231;a lassant ?

Les mini-s&#233;ries britanniques que j'&#233;voquais auparavant (State of play, Blackpool) &#233;vitent cet &#233;cueil. Un autre "avantage" que je trouve &#224; ces s&#233;ries, c'est que les gens y sont un peu plus "normaux" et moins t&#233;l&#233;g&#233;niques, ce qui peut leur conf&#233;rer plus de force quand c'est bien utilis&#233;.


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2007)

Toi qui est critique, tu penses quoi de 'Plus belle la vie' ? 
Si y'a pas des complots, ils ont tous des problemes relationnels :rateau:
(j'ai du voir deux bouts d'episode, le soir, tu sais, quand tu zappes pour trouver un truc bien...)


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour trouver un truc bien...)




Et tu y arrives de temps en temps ?


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et tu y arrives de temps en temps ?



Ouais, ca peut arriver, sur la TNT, mais pas souvent, non 
D'ailleur, c'est pour ca que je suis si souvent sur MacG :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Toi qui est critique, tu penses quoi de 'Plus belle la vie' ?
> Si y'a pas des complots, ils ont tous des problemes relationnels :rateau:
> (j'ai du voir deux bouts d'episode, le soir, tu sais, quand tu zappes pour trouver un truc bien...)


 

Je trouve cette série ennuyeuse à mourir !
Je trouve que les acteurs jouent mal (pas en général mais dans certaines expressions) et puis franchement l'histoire......

......enfin vu que j'en regarde 1 sur 60 c'est peut être normal que je ne comprenne rien !


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Toi qui est critique, tu penses quoi de 'Plus belle la vie' ?
> Si y'a pas des complots, ils ont tous des problemes relationnels :rateau:
> (j'ai du voir deux bouts d'episode, le soir, tu sais, quand tu zappes pour trouver un truc bien...)


Je ne zappe pas bien souvent sur les cha&#238;nes hertziennes donc je ne l'ai effectivement vue que tr&#232;s peu. Je ferais les m&#234;mes remarques que Pharmacos : bon sang que c'est mal jou&#233; ! Du coup au bout de deux minutes, hop ! je suis pass&#233; &#224; autre chose.


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que je la trouve hyper-violente [et je p&#232;se le superlatif] et que je ne vois pas quelle est la justification de cette violence, sinon une complaisance qui me d&#233;pla&#238;t.
> Donc, de ce fait, mon int&#233;r&#234;t n'est gu&#232;re &#233;veill&#233;
> 
> Je me suis permis (chose terrible) d'exprimer ce point de vue uniquement pour &#233;quilibrer un peu dans ce concert de louange.


Cette s&#233;rie est bas&#233;e sur la violence, mais elle n'est pas gratuite...
Violence des rapports humains, violence de la vie quotidienne dans un quartier pr&#233;cis, violence politique, etc...
Cette s&#233;rie montre en le poussant au paroxisme ce que peut donner une soci&#233;t&#233;, en allant jusqu'&#224; l'horreur, parfois, c'est donc une d&#233;marche construite, non gratuite et &#224; mon sens la violence est montr&#233;e en tout &#233;tat de cause et de mani&#232;re absolument pas complaisante.
La premi&#232;re apparition de F.Whitaker est tr&#232;s violente elle aussi par la mani&#232;re dont elle est film&#233;e, on devine rapidement que bien que intellectuellement honn&#234;te, il est pr&#234;t &#224; toutes les manipulations et toutes les violences pour arriver &#224; ses fins.
C'est aussi la premi&#232;re fois que je vois le mensonge aussi bien utilis&#233;; au point que le personnage principal (Vic) arrive parfois &#224; croire &#224; ces propres mensonges !
De plus les personnages ont une r&#233;elle &#233;paisseur, les sc&#233;narii sont fouill&#233;s et bien construit au contraire de la plupart des s&#233;ries ou l'on peut deviner la fin de l'&#233;pisode assez fr&#233;quemment...
Si cette violence n'&#233;tait pas l&#224;, la s&#233;rie n'aurait pas lieu d'&#234;tre ou alors &#231;a donnerait une s&#233;rie insipide genre "FBI, port&#233;s disparus", o&#249; tout est construit de fa&#231;on carr&#233;e, mais sans surprise sc&#233;naristique et tout est finalement aseptis&#233;...

C'est pourquoi j'aime The Shield; il y a de la mati&#232;re, de l'intelligence dans cette s&#233;rie &#224; tous les niveaux et c'est pour &#231;a aussi que j'aime beaucoup (dans un univers diff&#233;rent) Deadwood.


Par contre je te rejoins sur un point : en g&#233;n&#233;ral les s&#233;ries anglaises sont plus int&#233;ressantes car mieux construites au niveau sc&#233;nar et personnages... 

L&#224; je regarde "la fureur est dans le sang".... :love:


----------



## béné (23 Juin 2007)

Et Six Feet Under y'a qq'un qui aurait adhéré autant que moi?!


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2007)

Moi, je me suis mis a Dexter


----------



## béné (23 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Moi, je me suis mis a Dexter




C'est quoi ça Dexter??? Un truc sur une chaine animaliere?!!!rrrrhhoooo
Dexter le caniche à frisette fidele....ça sonne bien


----------



## Twilight (23 Juin 2007)

Heu "Plus Belle La Vie" est à mon sens une des plus grosses bouses jamais produites...
C'est mal joué, mal écrit, mal réalisé et j'en passe...

Du beau boulot...  

Sinon j'ai aussi vachement bien adhéré à Six feet Under... En plus, ils ont résussi à s'arrêter avant que la série ne perde de son intérêt... C'est pas le cas de beaucoup de séries...


----------



## béné (23 Juin 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Heu "Plus Belle La Vie" est à mon sens une des plus grosses bouses jamais produites...
> C'est mal joué, mal écrit, mal réalisé et j'en passe...
> 
> Du beau boulot...
> ...




On est bien d'accord....le sevrage est meme difficile!!


----------



## Twilight (23 Juin 2007)

béné a dit:


> On est bien d'accord....le sevrage est meme difficile!!



Hyper difficile... Et la conclusion de cette série est anthologique... jamais vu un aussi beau final...


----------



## béné (23 Juin 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Hyper difficile... Et la conclusion de cette série est anthologique... jamais vu un aussi beau final...



J'en ai pleuré comme une madeleine!!!!et si!!!


----------



## Twilight (23 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je trouve cette s&#233;rie ennuyeuse &#224; mourir !
> Je trouve que les acteurs jouent mal (pas en g&#233;n&#233;ral mais dans certaines expressions) et puis franchement l'histoire......
> 
> ......enfin vu que j'en regarde 1 sur 60 c'est peut &#234;tre normal que je ne comprenne rien !



Et cher cousin, je voulais revenir sur "Plus Belle La Vie" : c'est normal que tu ne comprennes rien... le sc&#233;nar est fait pour la m&#233;nag&#232;re lambda de moins de 50 ans : pl&#233;tore de complots (m&#233;lo)dramatico-sentimentaux de bas &#233;tage : Jeanine va essayer de tuer Henry qui a une relation incestueuse avec Sylvie qui a vol&#233; 10 millions &#224; Kevin qui a un enfant en secret avec Jeanine... (je sais bien, c'est pas les vrais noms, mais bon...)

Je me r&#233;p&#232;te mais franchement, du beau boulot...


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juin 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Et cher cousin, je voulais revenir sur "Plus Belle La Vie" : c'est normal que tu ne comprennes rien... le scénar est fait pour la ménagère lambda de moins de 50 ans : plétore de complots (mélo)dramatico-sentimentaux de bas étage : Jeanine va essayer de tuer Henry qui a une relation incestueuse avec Sylvie qui a volé 10 millions à Kevin qui a un enfant en secret avec Jeanine... (je sais bien, c'est pas les vrais noms, mais bon...)
> 
> Je me répète mais franchement, du beau boulot...



Je savais que je n'étais pas une ménagère lambda       

Mais c'est vrai, cousin, que tu ne connais pas les prénoms 
Je te conseille ce lien : ICI


----------



## Twilight (23 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je savais que je n'étais pas une ménagère lambda
> 
> Mais c'est vrai, cousin, que tu ne connais pas les prénoms
> Je te conseille ce lien : ICI



Fantastique :rateau: Tu as donc pu remarquer qu'il y a avait également un résumé de tous les épisodes de la série... Tu vas donc pouvoir te mettre à jour avec le scénar et enfin pouvoir comprendre et suivre ce bijou de culture...

Allez, santéééééé


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juin 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Fantastique :rateau: Tu as donc pu remarquer qu'il y a avait également un résumé de tous les épisodes de la série... Tu vas donc pouvoir te mettre à jour avec le scénar et enfin pouvoir comprendre et suivre ce bijou de culture...
> 
> Allez, santéééééé



Tchintchin mais je préfère passer carrément à une autre série !

D'ailleurs j'ai récupéré "the L word" mais les 40 premières minutes ne m'ont pas passionné ! Est ce bien comme série ?

Sinon je vais bientôt commencer le 3 de lost


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2007)

béné a dit:


> J'en ai pleuré comme une madeleine!!!!et si!!!


J'en avais le coeur serré, c'est sûr. Et chaque fois que je repense aux derniers épisodes, j'ai un flot de mélancolie qui m'envahit. Et je me dis toujours : flûte, c'est _vraiment_ fini !! 
La force de 6FU est que, en dépit des avatars scénaristiques nécessaires pour entretenir des fils romanesques d'épisodes en épisodes, règle que toutes les séries doivent observer pour survivre, il est toujours resté quelque chose d'assez profondément humain et de _vivant_ dans les personnages.
Surtout, il n'y a pas d'échappatoire : sans tomber dans l'_american dream_ niais ni dans le sordide, on voit tout ce petit monde se débattre et se coltiner sa vie. 

C'est clair : la fin est sublime et émouvante en diable.


----------



## teo (24 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tchintchin mais je préfère passer carrément à une autre série !
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai récupéré "the L word" mais les 40 premières minutes ne m'ont pas passionné ! Est ce bien comme série ?
> 
> Sinon je vais bientôt commencer le 3 de lost



Pour the _L Word_, je viens de terminer la S1. J'ai l'impression que soit on adore, soit on s'ennuie  De mon côté, un régal, la diversité de ces filles superbes et la vie pas si particulière des personnages, des _guest_ de choc (Pam Grier est une actrice géniale, Rosanna Arquette est fofolle à souhait), du sexe, de l'amour, des drames, la vie de tous les jours j'ai adoré 
Autant j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé à l'époque _Queer as Folk_ (UK et US) par l'humour si caustique, autant là, les questions posées tout au long des épisodes me semblent plus profondes, moins artificielles que _QaF_: certains épisodes ont fait écho avec des situations vécues ou connues de près ou de loin par ma pomme   La série de la maturité ?   :rose: 
Alors zou, avec _The L Word_ c'est les révisions, ce sera bientôt le week-end pour accompagner vos copains et copines _différentes_ à la marche des fiertés


----------



## béné (25 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'en avais le coeur serré, c'est sûr. Et chaque fois que je repense aux derniers épisodes, j'ai un flot de mélancolie qui m'envahit. Et je me dis toujours : flûte, c'est _vraiment_ fini !!
> La force de 6FU est que, en dépit des avatars scénaristiques nécessaires pour entretenir des fils romanesques d'épisodes en épisodes, règle que toutes les séries doivent observer pour survivre, il est toujours resté quelque chose d'assez profondément humain et de _vivant_ dans les personnages.
> Surtout, il n'y a pas d'échappatoire : sans tomber dans l'_american dream_ niais ni dans le sordide, on voit tout ce petit monde se débattre et se coltiner sa vie.
> 
> C'est clair : la fin est sublime et émouvante en diable.




OOhhh Bompi...toi tu me comprends!!!!:love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> Pour the _L Word_, je viens de terminer la S1. J'ai l'impression que soit on adore, soit on s'ennuie  De mon c&#244;t&#233;, un r&#233;gal, la diversit&#233; de ces filles superbes et la vie pas si particuli&#232;re des personnages, des _guest_ de choc (Pam Grier est une actrice g&#233;niale, Rosanna Arquette est fofolle &#224; souhait), du sexe, de l'amour, des drames, la vie de tous les jours&#8230; j'ai ador&#233;
> Autant j'ai vraiment beaucoup aim&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque _Queer as Folk_ (UK et US) par l'humour si caustique, autant l&#224;, les questions pos&#233;es tout au long des &#233;pisodes me semblent plus profondes, moins artificielles que _QaF_: certains &#233;pisodes ont fait &#233;cho avec des situations v&#233;cues ou connues de pr&#232;s ou de loin&#8230; par ma pomme   La s&#233;rie de la maturit&#233; ?   :rose:
> Alors zou, avec _The L Word_ c'est les r&#233;visions, ce sera bient&#244;t le week-end pour accompagner vos copains et copines _diff&#233;rentes_ &#224; la marche des fiert&#233;s


Je pense le contraire de ce que tu dis...  
Personnages moins bien &#233;tudi&#233;s que dans _Queer as folk_, "l'exposition" de tout ces corps de femmes &#233;tant un pr&#233;texte pour ramener le plus de public h&#233;t&#233;ro possible et ainsi faire de l'audimat...


----------



## béné (25 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je pense le contraire de ce que tu dis...
> Personnages moins bien étudiés que dans _Queer as folk_, "l'exposition" de tout ces corps de femmes étant un prétexte pour ramener le plus de public hétéro possible et ainsi faire de l'audimat...



Fais essayer de m'en faire un ou deux episodes pour voir...


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2007)

béné a dit:


> Fais essayer de m'en faire un ou deux episodes pour voir...


 

Moi j'en ai regardé 3 !
C'est bon je suis lancé dans l'histoire  on continue 


@ béné :


----------



## béné (25 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi j'en ai regardé 3 !
> C'est bon je suis lancé dans l'histoire  on continue
> 
> 
> @ béné :



Yo parrain!!!:rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juin 2007)

Je viens de voir la s&#233;rie de M6 a 12h , je ne sais pas comment ca s'appelle mais c'est sympathique comme tout ! 

Non ce n'est pas malcom


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je viens de voir la série de M6 a 12h , je ne sais pas comment ca s'appelle mais c'est sympathique comme tout !



Ca?


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juin 2007)

Ouais ! Terrible comme tout !


----------



## Twilight (27 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Quelqu'un parmis vous a-t-il tenté la série "Dr House" ? Bien ? Pas Bien ? A acheter ?

Santééééééé


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Quelqu'un parmis vous a-t-il tenté la série "Dr House" ? Bien ? Pas Bien ? A acheter ?
> 
> Santééééééé



Arrete de boire 

Connais pas


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2007)

Vu qu'il y avait le très bon Hugh Laurie (excellent dans la _superb_ série BlackAdder, où Rowan Atkinson jouait de sa magnifique diction pour asséner de l'humour britannique à dose massive), j'avais commencé la saison 1. Arrêté au bout de deux épisodes en raison :

 d'un manque d'intérêt [un peu convenu, quoi]
 réhaussé par le doublage calamiteux qui échoit aux série [voir 6FU ou les Sopranos en français est un supplice, pire encore que devoir écouter avec son iPod la Tétralogie, le volume à son maximum]
*
Autre chose :  *Demain commence sur C+ la deuxième saison de Rome. Yeepee ! Ça aussi c'est violent (un peu trop à mon goût) mais c'est excellent et donne sans doute une idée un peu plus réaliste du monde romain (crasse, violence, esclavage etc. : c'était un monde très dur et violent).


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> (...)
> Autre chose :  [/B]Demain commence sur C+ la deuxi&#232;me saison de Rome. Yeepee ! &#199;a aussi c'est violent (un peu trop &#224; mon go&#251;t) mais c'est excellent et donne sans doute une id&#233;e un peu plus r&#233;aliste du monde romain (crasse, violence, esclavage etc. : c'&#233;tait un monde tr&#232;s dur et violent).


Tu crois que se "on la jouait" dans l'Antiquit&#233; ?!...


----------



## Chang (28 Juin 2007)

Je viens de finir l'integrale de Black Adder ... c'est vraiment enorme comme serie, ca m'a reconcilie avec Roan Atkinson pour qui j'avais un peu d'apprehension sur le debut.

La serie decolle vraiment quand Ben Ulton devient un co-ecrivain des scenars et dialogues, et la commence les longues metaphores caracterisant l'humour glacial de black adder ...

Tres tres bon, mais a voir absolument en VO ... pour moi y'avait les sous titres anglais aussi, faut pas deconner, c'est quand meme super chaud a comprendre ...

Et comme je n'ai plus rien, je vais m'essayer a Shield je pense, si Forest Whitaker est dedans ca peut pas etre trop trop mauvais je me dis.

En attendant, je vais me refaire Shameless, une mini serie sur l'angleterre d'en bas a l'humour decapant


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2007)

J'adore, dans la derni&#232;re s&#233;rie (guerre de 14) lorsqu'ils sont prisonniers des Allemands.
Et Blackadder qui d&#233;verse son fiel, dont cette remarque : "They even don't have a word for .... fluffy" avec son accentuation &#224; hurler !
Seul b&#233;mol : le dernier &#233;pisode au final un peu convenu. Sinon, c'est la poilade !


----------



## Twilight (28 Juin 2007)

Ca devrait &#234;tre interdit le doublage en fran&#231;ais... Dans les trois quart des cas (avec une exception pour les Walt Disney ) &#231;a d&#233;ssert non seulement le jeu des acteurs mais plus encore, &#231;a pourrit l'esprit du film ou de la s&#233;rie... 6FU en Fran&#231;ais, j'en pleure rien que d'y penser...

Vous trouvez ou Blackadder, shameless, etc... ? jamais vu dans le commerce chez nous...

Edit : C'est dingue &#231;a, c'est quoi l'orthographe correcte de deservir, desservir, d&#233;servir... je nage


----------



## Philippe (28 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> (...) voir 6FU ou les Sopranos en français est un supplice (...)





Chang a dit:


> La serie decolle vraiment quand (...)
> Tres tres bon, mais a voir absolument en VO ...





Twilight a dit:


> Ca devrait être interdit le doublage en français... (...) 6FU en Français, j'en pleure rien que d'y penser...



Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres, mais je ressens ici un penchant vers l'intolérance, voire une certaine forme de _fanatisme_.

Comme je ne suis pas du tout angliciste et que j'ai une trop mauvaise vue pour lire les sous-titres, je regarde toutes les séries que j'aime en version doublée. J'ai regardé l'intégralité de 6FU en français et j'y ai pris beaucoup de plaisir. Et j'imagine que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir commis cet acte immonde...

Que ceux qui ont _la chance_ de pouvoir regarder films ou séries télévisées en VO se réjouissent de pouvoir le faire, je peux très bien le comprendre. Tant mieux pour eux. Mais de là à répéter à l'envi que les séries doublées sont nulles, - quitte à sous-entendre que ceux qui les regardent sont des gros nazes, il y a de la marge... S'il-vous-plaît messieurs, un peu d'ouverture d'esprit n'a jamais fait de mal à personne.


----------



## woulf (28 Juin 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Que ceux qui ont _la chance_ de pouvoir regarder films ou séries télévisées en VO se réjouissent de pouvoir le faire, je peux très bien le comprendre. Tant mieux pour eux. Mais de là à répéter à l'envi que les séries doublées sont nulles, - quitte à sous-entendre que ceux qui les regardent sont des gros nazes, il y a de la marge... S'il-vous-plaît messieurs, un peu d'ouverture d'esprit n'a jamais fait de mal à personne.



Ne te sens donc pas visé 
Je partage l'opinion selon laquelle beaucoup de séries doublées - l'exemple le plus typique étant Friends - sont très souvent doublées d'une façon qui ne traduit pas bien les jeux de mots, l'esprit, l'ambiance et l'humour insufflé par les scénaristes et les acteurs. C'est un fait. Ca ne sous-entend aucunement que tu es un "gros naze".
Je suis un grand fan des Star Trek TNG, DS9 et Voyager, et franchement, je trouve ça totalement irregardable en français. C'est mon avis, ça ne veut pas dire que ceux qui le regardent en français sont des débiles; à mon sens, et c'est mon opinion qui n'engage que moi et que j'ai le droit d'avoir  , ils manquent une partie du spectacle.


----------



## Twilight (28 Juin 2007)

Je me joins à Woulf la dessus... Ecrire "Les doublages en français devraient être interdit" n'est évidement pas à prendre au premier degré... Et je ne dénigre absolument pas ceux qui regardent, préfèrent regarder les séries en Français...
C'est juste que l'expérience est différente dans la langue originelle... Un film d'Almodovar doublé en Français me plaira moins que la version originale... C'est un avis purement personnel...
J'ai mis une plombe avant de pouvoir commencer à comprendre l'anglais, et actuellement, je préfère de loin suivre les séries en VO...

Qu'on me taxe de fanatique, d'accord... Mais dans le bon sens du terme... Je rechercherai effectivement si je peux les séries en VO, mais là ou ça me plait moins, c'est qu'on me caractérise comme "manquant d'ouverture d'esprit"... 

Donc, je m'excuse si j'ai pu paraitre agressif, ce n'était en aucun méprisant et je ne voulais absolument pas heurter votre sensibilité...


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juin 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Ca devrait être interdit le doublage en français...


 

Entièrement d'accord !

D'ailleurs on voit ce que cela donne dans Prison Break : autant au niveau des voix des acteurs que de la bande originale......


----------



## Philippe (28 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Ne te sens donc pas visé



Non non :rateau: pas du tout  



woulf a dit:


> (...) à mon sens, et c'est mon opinion qui n'engage que moi et que j'ai le droit d'avoir  , ils manquent une partie du spectacle.



Bien entendu  chacun manifeste son opinion et c'est très bien ainsi 

Simplement lorsque j'entends des jugements à l'emporte-pièce comme _Ça devrait être interdit le doublage en français_, il est vrai que je me hérisse, - comme finalement tout ce qui touche, de près ou de loin (et c'est selon moi le cas ici) à ce que je déteste peut-être le plus au monde, l'intolérance.

Je n'ai jamais formulé de jugement négatif à l'encontre de ceux qui regardent les séries en VO ; je ne vois pas pourquoi on en formule autant à l'égard de ceux qui les regardent en VF. Surtout s'ils sont conscients - et comme ne pas l'être ? - de perdre effectivement quelque chose mais ça, ce n'est pas nouveau ! et pas spécifique au problème du doublage


----------



## Philippe (28 Juin 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Donc, je m'excuse si j'ai pu paraitre agressif, ce n'était en aucun méprisant et je ne voulais absolument pas heurter votre sensibilité...



À mon tour de m'excuser dans ce cas si j'ai pu réagir vivement.

Manifestement ton message n'était pas à prendre en premier degré 

On voit cependant que tout le monde ne réagit pas de la même manière 

Personnellement j'ai regardé _Prison Break_ (en VF aussi, pas le choix). Je dois être anormal car j'ai adoré :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juin 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Simplement lorsque j'entends des jugements à l'emporte-pièce comme _Ça devrait être interdit le doublage en français_, il est vrai que je me hérisse, - comme finalement tout ce qui touche, de près ou de loin (et c'est selon moi le cas ici) à ce que je déteste peut-être le plus au monde, l'intolérance.


 
De toute façon sur les DVD il y a toutes les langues !
Donc chacun fait ce qu'il veut 

De tout façon tout est quasiment traduit dans "beaucoup" de langues...
Par exemple un stephen king en anglais et en français ben c'est pas la même chose.

Mais ça on n'y peut rien....spécificité de la langue oblige


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juin 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Personnellement j'ai regardé _Prison Break_ (en VF aussi, pas le choix). Je dois être anormal car j'ai adoré :rateau:


 

Non je pense que c'est une question de gout !
Moi je n'ai vu prison break qu'en anglais et quand j'entends la version francaise ça me fait peur !

Mais ne t'inquiète pas j'en ai vu pas mal des séries traduites


----------



## Philippe (28 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Donc chacun fait ce qu'il veut



Excellente conclusion


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres, mais je ressens ici un penchant vers l'intolérance, voire une certaine forme de _fanatisme_.
> 
> Comme je ne suis pas du tout angliciste et que j'ai une trop mauvaise vue pour lire les sous-titres, je regarde toutes les séries que j'aime en version doublée. J'ai regardé l'intégralité de 6FU en français et j'y ai pris beaucoup de plaisir. Et j'imagine que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir commis cet acte immonde...
> 
> Que ceux qui ont _la chance_ de pouvoir regarder films ou séries télévisées en VO se réjouissent de pouvoir le faire, je peux très bien le comprendre. Tant mieux pour eux. Mais de là à répéter à l'envi que les séries doublées sont nulles, - quitte à sous-entendre que ceux qui les regardent sont des gros nazes, il y a de la marge... S'il-vous-plaît messieurs, un peu d'ouverture d'esprit n'a jamais fait de mal à personne.


Chacun a des sujets qui l'agacent.
Par exemple, pour moi, c'est de ne pas pouvoir dire quelque chose que l'on pense vraiment (que l'on aime les films en VO, JL Godard, Musil, la musique contemporaine etc.) sans être traité de fanatisme ou de snobisme ou d'intellectuel(lisme ?) à l'envi.

Bon sang de bois ! Quand je regarde un film nippon, j'essaye de le voir en VO parce que _j'aime voir les films en VO_, pas parce que je parle japonais : je n'y connais rien, en japonais. Idem pour tous les films étrangers. Je ne parle pas italien mais je n'imagine pas voir un film de Fellini ou d'un de ses compatriotes en italien. C'est une question de sonorité, d'ambiance, qui n'est donné que par la langue originale. Qui a vu un film français à l'étranger, doublé, se rend compte de cela aisément.
C'est une question de goût, voilà tout.

Il y a aussi un problème de qualité dans le doublage. Certains sont bien réalisés, d'autres non. Pour les séries, c'est souvent médiocre (les voix de Friends !) par manque de moyens.

Alors, je ne vois vraiment pas où est le problème : tu préfères regarder en VF ? Parfait ! Les DVDs et les chaînes du câble proposant VO et VF, c'est cool : tout le monde est content.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juin 2007)

Un bon film avec accent belge, doublé par un acteur français c'est mauvais


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2007)

C'est vrai que la seule fois o&#249; j'ai trouv&#233; les sous-titres un peu moyen, c'est en voyant la Soupe aux canards en VO en Gelbique, avec sous-titres flamands et wallons. Manquerait plus qu'ils ajoutent les sous-titres allemands 

J'ai tellement l'habitude de lire les sous-titre que je lisais les flamands aussi, sans en comprendre lourd. Dans un genre similaire : vu, &#224; la TV am&#233;ricaine (!!), l'Ann&#233;e derni&#232;re &#224; Marienbad (je sais, c'est snob et intellectuel) en VF sous-titr&#233;e en anglais. L&#224; encore, je lisais les sous-titres ! C'est pavlovien 

Bon. Brisons l&#224; car ce n'est pas le sujet du fil.


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2007)

Le probl&#232;me du sous-titrage en est un si tu as go&#251;t&#233; par choix ou habitude &#224; la VO et que tu as appr&#233;ci&#233;. J'ai toujours pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; les VO films ou s&#233;ries, car mes parents m'ont tr&#232;s vite pouss&#233; et aid&#233; avec mes cours d'anglais, l'abonnement &#224; _Vocable_ et voyage linguistique. J'ai eu de la chance. Snobisme ? Non. Habitude et plaisir d'apprendre. Voir un film en VO si on ne parle pas l'anglais c'est peu int&#233;ressant, autant se fader la VF. C'est pas une question de valeur, de snobisme ou de go&#251;t personnel, c'est surtout et d'abord une question d'apprentissage d'une langue. Je lis, &#233;coute, parle anglais litt&#233;raire ou technique de mani&#232;re plus que correcte et rien qu'&#233;couter 10 secondes d'un &#233;pisode de DH Saison 2 en fran&#231;ais m'a donn&#233; envie de vomir. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re attendre la version originale. Je ne suis pas press&#233;. Mais pour des personnes ne maitrisant pas la langue, pourquoi pas ? L'important est d'abord de savoir si la s&#233;rie est bonne ou pas.

Il y a des tonnes de s&#233;ries que j'aimerai revoir en VO, juste pour me r&#233;galer des voix, des variations des accents, des jeux de mots intraduisibles&#8230; elles ont pour nom _Les Myst&#232;res de l'Ouest_, _Chapeau melon&#8230;_, _les Simpsons_&#8230; entre autres. Mais j'adore ces s&#233;ries par les VF alors pourquoi la qualit&#233; de doublage aurait baiss&#233; ces 30 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es ? Non, c'est juste une question d'oreille et d'habitude.

Par contre, c&#244;t&#233; _diffuseur_, j'aimerai un syst&#232;me (il existe peut-&#234;tre maintenant en France ? De toute fa&#231;on je ne regarde plus la t&#233;l&#233; :rose:  ) comme j'appr&#233;ciais quand j'habitais sur Gen&#232;ve: le double canal: je me rappelle avoir pu choisir la VF ou la VO associ&#233; aux premi&#232;res saisons de _X-Files_ il y a d&#233;j&#224; 10 ans, au moins on pouvait choisir. Ce qui me tue en France, c'est l'impossibilit&#233; de choisir! pas la VF  Et pour mettre tout le monde d'accord, que ce soit sur Arte (et pas la version allemande, je ne capte rien au teuton &#224; cette langue ) ou sur TF1. Ils ont encore des progr&#232;s &#224; faire 
C'est avec des chaines comme &#231;a que les gens appr&#233;cieront leurs cours de langues, je crois.


----------



## flotow (28 Juin 2007)

Juste un petit HS

Sur la TV francaise, mais uniquement en version TNT, certains et je dit bien certains films sont diffusés en double langue (en general FR +EN) et Arte qui est elle, diffusé en permanence en FR + All
Voila


----------



## woulf (28 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> Il y a des tonnes de séries que j'aimerai revoir en VO, juste pour me régaler des voix, des variations des accents, des jeux de mots intraduisibles elles ont pour nom _Les Mystères de l'Ouest_, _Chapeau melon_, _les Simpsons_ entre autres. Mais j'adore ces séries par les VF alors pourquoi la qualité de doublage aurait baissé ces 30 dernières années ? Non, c'est juste une question d'oreille et d'habitude.



Je rebondis là-dessus, tant les Simpsons me semblent être l'exception qui confirme la règle: très bien doublés en français et très durs à comprendre en VO, même si j'ai la prétention d'être bilingue, travaillant indifféremment en anglais ou en français.

Les Simpson, depuis que je vis au Québec - où ils bénéficient d'un doublage local que j'ai aussi beaucoup de mal à saisir (j'exagère mais à peine  ), je les fais venir de France


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2007)

Je veux voir " The Tudors "


----------



## Chang (28 Juin 2007)

> J'ai toujours préféré les VO films ou séries, car mes parents m'ont très vite poussé et aidé avec mes cours d'anglais, l'abonnement à _Vocable_ et voyage linguistique. J'ai eu de la chance.



Pareil ... 

J'ai aime l'anglais des que j'ai commence a l'apprendre et j'ai beaucoup de plaisir a regarder un film en VO avec l'accent qui correspond. Oui j'ai la chance de pouvoir comprendre, mais c'est aussi un travail personnel qui en vaut fichtrement la peine.

Snobimse ? Surtout pas ? Qui a dis que les gens qui regardent la VF sont des nazes ? Personne. Phillipe, detends toi le slip, faut pas abuser 

Regarder une VO, c'est prendre en compte une intonation, un language, une facon volontairement voulu par l'auteur pour des choix de mots ... 

A l'inverse, j'ai regarde Dobermann en VF sous titre anglais avec des potes pour leur montrer (c'est un de mes films cultes) mais je me suis rendu compte de la fulitlite de l'exercice car la traduction n'atteindra jamais la subtilite, les conotations culturelles, les expressions typiques que nous, francais, capterons dans ce film. Toute atteinte de traduction n'ira pas aussi loin que le dialogue ecrit pour ce film dans son contexte et dans son but (j'ai bu qq verres, je sais pas si je suis clair ).

Bref, la VO c'est le top, si tu veux pas, spa grave, chacun fais comme il veut et ce qui compte c'est d'y prendre son plaisir...


----------



## Nexka (28 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Je rebondis là-dessus, tant les Simpsons me semblent être l'exception qui confirme la règle: très bien doublés en français et très durs à comprendre en VO, même si j'ai la prétention d'être bilingue, travaillant indifféremment en anglais ou en français.
> 
> Les Simpson, depuis que je vis au Québec - où ils bénéficient d'un doublage local que j'ai aussi beaucoup de mal à saisir (j'exagère mais à peine  ), je les fais venir de France



Le probléme avec les Simpson se sont les références culturelles du pays.  Moi non plus je comprend rien en anglais ou Québécois. :rateau:  Ils font allusion à des événements ou des personnalités inconnues dés que l'on sort du pays.


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Je partage l'opinion selon laquelle beaucoup de séries doublées - l'exemple le plus typique étant Friends - sont très souvent doublées d'une façon qui ne traduit pas bien les jeux de mots, l'esprit, l'ambiance et l'humour insufflé par les scénaristes et les acteurs.



Friends, comme il a été dit après, est en effet l'exemple d'un doublage raté. Car outre tout ce que tu mentionnes, surtout surtout il trahit les personnages eux-même. L'esprit fantaisiste de Phoebe disparaît par exemple.
Grey's anatomy en est un autre exemple: Meridith a une voix toute douce en vo et une voix limite de camioneur en vf.
Ben au delà des jeux de mots, de l'esprit et autre... oui c'est dénaturer les personnages.

Mais soyons honnête, certains doublages du fait de l'habitude ou d'un vrai bon travail de doublage sont excellents. Des exemples? _Amicalement vôtre_, _Benny Hill_, _Columbo_, les _Looney Tunes _et _les_ _Simpsons_.  Vous remarquerez qu'hormis le dernier, ce sont des séries "anciennes"... 
Et cette remarque vaut aussi pour les films: les vieux films ont souvent un doublage qui passe très bien... comme si l'esprit du traducteur était plus en accord avec l'esprit du texte original. Ou peut-être est-ce tout simplement car il y a de moins en moins de moyens aujourd'hui pour faire un travail de qualité...

Bref on s'écarte... il me reste deux épisodes pour finir la première saison d'Heroes... elle met du temps à démarrer cette série, mais à partir du moment où tout se lie... ouaip ça devient passionant dites-moi!
Tiens sinon j'ai remarqué deux erreurs de scripts:
- Dans le 16ème épisode, lorsque Peter va chez Isaac, on voit dans l'atelier de celui-ci la toile avec le dino... toile qui est avec Hiro en théorie.
- Dans le 20ème, lorsqu'Ando tient le sabre, quand on le voit de derrière, celui-ci est dans son fourreau. Au plan suivant, il est un peu sorti.

Mmmh? Oui je sais ça ne change rien à l'histoire... 
Mmmmh? Oui aussi je suis passé du coq à l'âne... 

A.


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juin 2007)

Personne a vu " The Tudors " ?


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2007)

Cela parle de quoi, de montres fa&#231;on _submariners_ ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juin 2007)

L'histoire ? La vie tumultueuse d'Henri VIII, roi d'angleterre du d&#233;but 16&#232;me si&#232;cle. De ses amours complexes &#224; ses diverses alliances politiques et coups bas pour survivre, la s&#233;rie relate le destin de celui que l'on croyait conna&#238;tre...


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2007)

Jamais entendu parler.

Dans le genre britannique. j'aimais bien "The new statesman" et "Bottom", avec Rick Mayall. Humour saignant pour la premi&#232;re, assez outrancier pour la seconde.
Bizarrement, je trouve "The new statesman" assez adapt&#233; &#224; la vie contemporaine fran&#231;aise actuelle. La diff&#233;rence entre le Royaume-Uni et nous &#233;tant que les Anglois (perfides, c'est connu) sont capables, eux, de faire des s&#233;ries satiriques de qualit&#233;.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2007)

Vous, vous n'avez jamais vu Premiers Baisers en catalan ou en turc... 
:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2007)

Un petit lien vers la série en question, chez _Showtime_


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> Un petit lien vers la série en question, chez _Showtime_



Les meme que Dexter  :affraid:


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Juillet 2007)

Hullo,


Fl&#251;te je termine la saison et je viens pas en discuter... pfff ava p&#244; du tout du tout du tout! :rateau:

Alors... d&#233;j&#224; globalement, ce n'est pas Ze s&#233;rie qui m'a scotch&#233;, mais ind&#233;niablement j'aime bien et je continuerai. C'&#233;tait int&#233;ressant de voir une s&#233;rie dans laquelle ils prennent le temps de pr&#233;senter les personnages avant de vraiment lancer l'histoire qui va les voir se rencontrer. Sympa de voir que tous plus ou moins sont li&#233;s entre eux par leurs connaissances.  Je suis tr&#232;s curieux d'en savoir plus sur l'organisation et en particulier sur le r&#244;le de Sulu (je n'avais pas tiqu&#233; au d&#233;but que c'&#233;tait lui! , sa sc&#232;ne avec le sabre &#233;tait top! "_A few things._" comme il dit!). Mais aussi sur les liens et les objectifs de Charles Deveaux ou Angela Petrelli...
Les personnages sont... attachants. Les actrices suuuuuuuuper craquantes! (Raaaah Claire! :love:, sans parler des sourires de Molly qu'on d&#233;couvre &#224; la fin... :love. Hiro... aaah enfin un geek en tant que personnage principal! 

Mais bon h&#226;te de voir comment tout &#231;a va suivre... Chacun reprend sa route? Ils fondent un groupe de super h&#233;ros? Ils changent chacun individuellement de vie? 

Quant au dernier &#233;pisode... bon ouais un peu surpris par la fin. Naaan pas les samoura&#239;s , mais la mort si br&#232;ve de Sylar. M&#234;me pas un chtit combat? Ah si! Une chose que je ne comprends pas: Pourquoi Claire devait tirer sur Peter? On apprend qu'il fallait la sauver, car sinon Sylar r&#233;cup&#233;rait son pouvoir, ne pouvait &#234;tre tu&#233; par Hiro et kabooum.  Or... Peter... ben il l'a le pouvoir de Claire! Donc en quoi le fait de lui tirer dessus changerait quoique ce soit?  D'ailleurs, ce faisant ben oui il suffisait de le tuer, cela l'aurait calm&#233; et Nathan n'aurait pas eu besoin de faire le grand vol... Non l&#224; je dois dire que je ne comprends pas trop...

D'ailleurs cela me fait penser au futur: Dans ce futur, a priori Sylar a pris pleins de pouvoirs. Et qui aurait explos&#233;? Ted? Sylar qui se serait r&#233;g&#233;n&#233;? Bizarre finalement ce qu'on apprend dans cet &#233;pisode...

Et Wireless... que devient-elle tient?

Bref, hormis ces tous petits d&#233;tails... y a pas &#224; dire... bonne s&#233;rie!


A. un peu confus d&#233;sol&#233;... 


ps:
Mis &#224; part Stan "bus driver" Lee et le Kirby Plazza, d'autres easter eggs?

pps:
Au fait, vous avez lu les bd?


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Juillet 2007)

Bah, pour le final season, le combat est beaucoup plus réaliste car dans la réalité, les gens ne se battent pas des heures comme dans les films. Tout va très vite. Je trouve ça bien davoir évité ce cliché récurant  qui semblait dailleurs ce présenter avec lentraînement de Hiro. Visiblement les scénaristes ont bien compris quont ne devient pas un super bretteur en deux heures et ce passage ne servais finalement qua lui faire prendre confiance en lui ce qui rend ce passage intéressant au lieu dun peu ridicule.

  Pour Peter, bah tu as sûrement mis le doigt su les quelques incohérences su scénario. Tu ne te demande pas pourquoi dans lépisode ou la ville a explosé, Peter a une belle balafre alors quil peut se régénérer.

  Et non, je nai pas lu la BD, mais il parait que ça rend les choses plus logique et clair mais bon


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah, pour le final season



C'est vrai que vu ainsi... mais sans aller à un combat à la Dragon Ball Z, c'est un peu surprenant cette fin...



G2LOQ a dit:


> Pour Peter



Aaaaah ouaiiiiiis, aussi! J'avais pas tiqué... faut dire ça lui va pas mal avec sa tenue à la Neo! 



G2LOQ a dit:


> Et non, je nai pas lu la BD, mais il parait que ça rend les choses plus logique et clair mais bon



Bon je vais aller lire ça alors. 

A.


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

Dites les gars...  
Pouvez pas dire pourquoi vous avez aimé la série, genre critique sur : scénar, photo, perso, etc....
Si j'ai envie de connaître l'histoire d'une série, je vais la regarder; ça ne me dit pas en quoi cette série est "bien" !....  


 


_P.S : un peu de nerf !
Faites fonctionner vos méninges; décortiquez la série pour me dire pourquoi vous l'avez regardé...  _


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Dites les gars...
> Pouvez pas dire pourquoi vous avez aimé la série, genre critique sur : scénar, photo, perso, etc....
> Si j'ai envie de connaître l'histoire d'une série, je vais la regarder; ça ne me dit pas en quoi cette série est "bien" !....


 

Oui ben moi j'ai déjà pas compris de quelle série on parle ???? :hein: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

Heroes.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Heroes.


 

Moi aussi j'aimerais bien la voir ! ça a l'air pas mal !

Mais je n'ai aucun cousin qui peut me l'envoyer des USA et je ne sais ni ou ni quand elle passe à la télé


----------



## arcank (4 Juillet 2007)

Le samedi soir sur TF1


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Le samedi soir sur TF1




Bon ben j'ai déjà raté les 3 premiers


----------



## Gwen (4 Juillet 2007)

Franchement, j'ai essay&#233; de regarder Heroes samedi dernier et le doublage a "Pas de piti&#233; pour les croissants" fait piti&#233; justement  J'ai pas tenu 10 minutes. J'attend plut&#244;t de voir le VO du coup. Par contre 24, le doublage est mieux, mais bon, c'est presque une s&#233;rie comique, donc le doublage Fran&#231;ais passe a ce niveau


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Franchement, j'ai essayé de regarder Heroes samedi dernier et le doublage a "Pas de pitié pour les croissants" fait pitié justement  J'ai pas tenu 10 minutes. J'attend plutôt de voir le VO du coup. Par contre 24, le doublage est mieux, mais bon, c'est presque une série comique, donc le doublage Français passe a ce niveau



Si tu le regarde sur la TNT ça passe en vo. TF1 analogique vf, TF1 numérique vo.


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> (...)
> Par contre 24, le doublage est mieux, mais bon, c'est presque une s&#233;rie comique, donc le doublage Fran&#231;ais passe a ce niveau


&#199;a, c'est un avis construit !...


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> &#199;a, c'est un avis construit !...




Bon quelqu'un nous balance UN AVIS un vrai sur heroes qu'on sache &#224; quoi s'en tenir s'il vous plait !


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _P.S : un peu de nerf !
> Faites fonctionner vos méninges; décortiquez la série pour me dire pourquoi vous l'avez regardé...  _



Parceque qu'on m'a dit que c'etait bien 
Sinon, c'est plutôt agreable a regarder, et different des autres series que j'ai pu voir  :rateau:


----------



## arcank (4 Juillet 2007)

Comme plusieurs avis valent mieux qu'un: Allocine
C'est par ordre d&#233;croissant pour les notes, donc c'est normal si sur les premi&#232;res pages, ya que des 4 &#233;toiles


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Dites les gars...
> Pouvez pas dire pourquoi vous avez aimé la série, genre critique sur : scénar, photo, perso, etc....
> Si j'ai envie de connaître l'histoire d'une série, je vais la regarder; ça ne me dit pas en quoi cette série est "bien" !....
> 
> ...



Pouquoi je l'ai regardée? Euh parce qu'elle est bien! :rateau:

Bon je vais un peu me répéter, mais cette série a pour elle de changer un peu l'image que l'on a du type avec un super-pouvoir. Elle a su se détacher du concept Marvel/DC avec le héros en cape et slip sur le pantalon. Et en plus intelligemment.
Là les héros partent avec des pouvoirs plus ou moins intéressants, pour ne pas dire insignifiants et avec ça les scénaristes réussissent à leur donner une consistance.
De même, des histoires individuelles qui sembleraient devoir le rester se recoupent avec les autres d'une façon plutôt intelligente.  En gros, on a l'impression que depuis le premier épisode, les scénaristes savaient très bien où ils allaient et n'écrivaient pas le scénarie d'une semaine sur l'autre.
Ajoute à cela, que les personnages sont très attachants. Une fois leurs pouvoirs découverts, cela ne les empêche pas d'avoir des doutes, de tenter de vivre une vie normale. Ils ne se disent pas comme ça "ouh j'ai un pouvoir, j'ai un monde à sauver!". Bon ok, un se le dit, mais c'est justifié. Les autres, c'est un peu par la force des choses qu'ils font leur la maxime de l'oncle Ben (Parker). 
Ajoute à cela qu'hormis quelques erreurs de script (j'en ai déjà trouvé 2), la réalisation est fort bonne, pour ne pas dire excellente, les acteurs très justes et puis les actrices sont... :love:. 


A.


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2007)

Comment te donner envie ? Le probl&#232;me c'est qu'on peut difficilement en parler &#224; fond sans jouer au spoiler, donc faisons attention en faisant plus que vous _conseillez_ de la voir (en VO si vous pouvez). Je me r&#233;gale &#224; la regarder une 2e fois: les indices sont partout, d&#232;s les premiers &#233;pisodes, il faut &#234;tre attentif. Voil&#224; mes raisons:

1 - Les personnages / Heroes d&#233;couvrent qu'ils on des "capacit&#233;s". Eux ne savent rien dessus. Mais le spectateur peut imaginer qu'il s'agir d'une &#233;volution de la race humaine (en ces temps o&#249; l'on parle tant d'Intelligent Design ou Dessein Intelligent, j'aime entendre parler de Darwin&#8230. Ou pas.

2- Multiples personnages. On s'y perd un peu au d&#233;but mais c'est passionant d'&#233;clater les actions entre un bon nombre de personnes, de lieux et de 



Bloc de spoiler



. Entre autres  Tout ces Heroes apparaissent ou disparaissent et sont eux-m&#234;me entour&#233;s de personnages secondaires qui prendront le statut de personnages principaux suivant les &#233;pisodes. Ces personnages secondaires sont-ils normaux ? Sont-ils des Heroes sans le savoir ? Les personnages arrivent plus ou moins brutalement &#224; se rencontrer et ne savent pas forc&#233;ment qu'ils ont d'autres Heroes en face d'eux. Par la suite, il est int&#233;ressant de se faire un vision de qui connait qui ou pas, de qui sait quoi ou pas sur les autres, sur ce qu'il se passe. Pour diff&#233;rentes raisons les uns et les autres ne se parlent pas forc&#233;ment de leur _capacit&#233;s_.

3- La plupart sont des gens normaux qui voient leur vie modifi&#233;e &#224; un moment *t*. Ce moment est flou, il n'est pas expliqu&#233; r&#233;ellement. Va-t-on apprendre pourquoi et comment  d'ici la fin de la s&#233;rie ?

4- Le g&#233;n&#233;rique est esth&#233;tiquement tellement simple et tellement beau.

5- Les personnages sont tr&#232;s vari&#233;s et terriblement attachants et &#233;videmment souvent terrifiants. C'est aussi pour &#231;a qu'on les aime. On navigue dans l'univers des s&#233;ries US au fil de chaque &#233;pisode: on passe constamment entre les s&#233;ries "college", "thriller", "flic", "paranormal", "sci-fi", "bandit en cavale", tout &#231;a en 40 mn. Un parfait condens&#233; des s&#233;ries US. Top  

6- Il y a des petites choses int&#233;ressantes &#224; chercher tout aux long des &#233;pisodes. Pour ma part, en essayant d'oublier le fil de l'histoire et les pouvoirs des uns et des autres, ma marotte est de trouver pourquoi certains personnages ne se rencontrent pas, pourquoi certains paraissent en circuit ferm&#233; et sans contact aucun avec les autres et au fil des &#233;pisodes comment et pourquoi ils pourraient entrer dans l'histoire. C'est le plus int&#233;ressant.

7- Comme toujours, il y a une notion d'urgence, une date fatidique, on le sait rapidement. La fin du monde ou &#233;quivalent ? Tous se sentent impliqu&#233;s, plus ou moins, &#224; diff&#233;rents moments de la s&#233;rie, Heroes ou pas. Vont-ils arriver &#224; se comprendre, &#224; s'entraider ? Mais vont-ils seulement se rencontrer ? Cette fin brutale n'est pas toute proche mais on nous la rappelle r&#233;guli&#232;rement, quand on ne l'attend pas, d'une mani&#232;re ou d'une autre. Et &#231;a inqui&#232;te grave 

_Edit: 8- Certains personnages masculins sont de plus en plus beaux au fil de la s&#233;rie&#8230;_

Ouala pour ma pomme  Have fun


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour ces commentaires !!

J'ai hâte de commencer


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Juillet 2007)

Pour wireless, &#231;a se passe ici puis l&#224;


----------



## Nexka (4 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Edit: 8- Certains personnages masculins sont de plus en plus beaux au fil de la série_


 
Meme le mechant mechant il est beau :affraid: C'est tres effrayant!
Mais le plus beau c'est Morinder :love: :love:

Je suis d'accord avec Adrien pour le scenario qui se tient. On a pas l'impression d'etre balade, meme quand on se dit que ca va deboucher sur rien, et ben si! Tout se recoupe!


----------



## Pierrou (4 Juillet 2007)

Ah moi, j'ai d&#233;couvert Heroes l'autre soir, sur TF1, c'est assez sympa, il est vrai... 

Du coup j'ai entrepris de choper des &#233;pisodes en VO par un biais que r&#233;solument ma m&#232;re m'a d&#233;fendu de nommer ici comme disait l'autre... :love:
Ca occupe les longues et mornes journ&#233;es de vacances...


----------



## Eul Mulot (4 Juillet 2007)

Je viens de m'acheter les deux premières saisons de "Arrested Development", (la troisième va être commandée), c'est vraiment terrible comme série.
En gros, c'est l'histoire de (l'excentrique) famille Bluth, avec des personnages hauts en couleur, des histoires sans queue ni tête, et des répliques vraiment cinglantes.

Le fils, George Bluth, croyait récupérer la société de son père, dont sa mère prend les rennes à la surprise de tout le monde, et c'est là que tout s'enchaine : le père est arreté pour fraude, et tout le reste de la famille à besoin du seul fils compétent parmis leurs 4 enfants, Michael. Michael a une soeur, qui est marié à un psy raté, un frère qui est illusioniste (raté aussi d'ailleurs  ) et un autre qui est un peu givré et qui reste tout le temps avec sa mère, Lucille.

Micheal est veuf, et un fils, George Michael, qui a comme cousine Maebe, la fille de Lindsay, la soeur de Michael donc.

Bref, une série comme je les aimes bien et que l'on m'a fait découvrir il a quelques temps déjà, malheureusement, la série a été stoppée au bout de 3 saisons.

Pour info, sur plus de 13000 votes sur IMDB, la note moyenne est de 9.7/10 !

Plus d'infos ici : http://imdb.com/title/tt0367279/


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2007)

'lo,



teo a dit:


> Je me régale à la regarder une 2e fois: les indices sont partout, dès les premiers épisodes, il faut être attentif.



Grosse flemme de revoir, dis pourrais-tu donner des exemples steplaît?



teo a dit:


> 4- Le générique est esthétiquement tellement simple et tellement beau.



Vrai qu'il est superbe! Me demande pourquoi un il d'ailleurs... et vous croyez que l'éclipse a un rôle dans l'histoire?



etudiant69 a dit:


> Pour wireless, ça se passe ici puis là



Merci.
Il faut vraiment que je les lise ces bd... 

A.


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Juillet 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Je viens de m'acheter les deux premières saisons de "Arrested Development", (la troisième va être commandée), c'est vraiment terrible comme série.
> En gros, c'est l'histoire de (l'excentrique) famille Bluth, avec des personnages hauts en couleur, des histoires sans queue ni tête, et des répliques vraiment cinglantes.
> 
> Le fils, George Bluth, croyait récupérer la société de son père, dont sa mère prend les rennes à la surprise de tout le monde, et c'est là que tout s'enchaine : le père est arreté pour fraude, et tout le reste de la famille à besoin du seul fils compétent parmis leurs 4 enfants, Michael. Michael a une soeur, qui est marié à un psy raté, un frère qui est illusioniste (raté aussi d'ailleurs  ) et un autre qui est un peu givré et qui reste tout le temps avec sa mère, Lucille.
> ...



Tiens, *Portia de Rossi* est de retour sur le petit écran.


----------



## Gwen (5 Juillet 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Je viens de m'acheter les deux premières saisons de "Arrested Development"



Je débute la première saison et j'enchaîne les épisodes (courts) les uns derrière les autres. Vraiment excellent, un humour complètement décalé mais c'est vraiment une des serie le plus amusantes a mon goût.


----------



## Eul Mulot (5 Juillet 2007)

C'est LA série que je préfère tout "genre" confondu. Après vient Black Books, beaucoup plus British tout de même, mais aussi hilarant.


----------



## béné (5 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Tiens, *Portia de Rossi* est de retour sur le petit écran.



rrrrhooo John Locke, de retour....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Je viens de finir la série Dexter, très bonne série.
Le générique me fait penser à celui d'American Psycho.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Juillet 2007)

béné a dit:


> rrrrhooo John Locke, de retour....



Mais il n'était pas vraiment parti.


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2007)

Qui &#231;a, le philosophe ?


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Qui ça, le philosophe ?



Rien a voir. c'est pour G2-lock.


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2007)

J'ai commenc&#233; la S3 de Battlestar Galactica, diffus&#233;e en 2006-2007.

La premi&#232;re chose qui frappe, et il faut le voir comme cela, car ce n'est pas un hasard, c'est la clart&#233; du parall&#232;le avec les positions de l'Administration am&#233;ricaine en Irak, l'enlisement, le durcissement des positions: comme le dit l'un des personnages: *Soit on durcit le contr&#244;le soit on le rel&#226;che et on le perd*.
Par dessus cela, les sc&#233;naristes n'ont pas h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; parler de la l&#233;gitimit&#233; ou non de l'utilisation des kamikazes quelqu'en soit le bord, sujet particuli&#232;rement sensible aux Etats-Unis, surtout apr&#232;s 9/11: la critique est s&#233;v&#232;re pour les deux bords et les civils au milieu (La sc&#232;ne entre Roslin et Baltard est terrifiante). 
On est &#224; Abou Grahib, Guantanamo ou dans les territoires occup&#233;s d&#232;s le premier &#233;pisode et cela s'accentue par la suite.

Je ne me serai jamais dout&#233; que cette s&#233;rie soit si intelligente tout en &#233;tant un divertissement. Chapeau bas


----------



## NED (6 Juillet 2007)

A ba non, moi ce soir c'est Kho Lanta !!!!


----------



## Nexka (6 Juillet 2007)

Oui ben non, regardez plutot "la maison des secrets" pour me raconter   
Sinon je vais etre perdue en sous-culture en rentrant


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens a l'instant de finir la saison 3 de lost !
Une pure merveille !!!!!!!!
Enfin il font quelque chose de correct 

La fin donne envie de voir la 4 mais quelque chose de vraiment intenable !

Franchement bravo. Vivement le final dans la saison 4 


Bonne nuit 
Pharmacos


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je viens a l'instant de finir la saison 3 de lost !




J'en profite pour rappeler que Lost a son thread dédié à lui tout seul... 

A. qui se retient de répondre sur ce sujet sur ce fil...


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> J'en profite pour rappeler que Lost a son thread dédié à lui tout seul...
> 
> A. qui se retient de répondre sur ce sujet sur ce fil...



Oui mais c'est quand même une série VO US


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui mais c'est quand même une série VO US



Bah vi j'ai pas dit le contraire. 
Mais c'était juste pour signaler un endroit où on a déjà pas mal discuté de Lost... c'y tout.

A.


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juillet 2007)

Ce week end, tout seul au Mans dans mon appart que j'allais bient&#244;t d&#233;m&#233;nager, je me suis fait toute la saison 2 de Desperate Housewives en VO ( j'avais vu un peu la saison 1 )... 
En fait, je trouve &#231;a excellent comme s&#233;rie, quoi qu'on puisse en dire genre "trucs de filles" etc...


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2007)

C'est sympa. Mais c'est aussi un peu cucul-la-praline.
Il se trouve qu'hier j'&#233;coutais, tout en remplissant ma d&#233;licieuse biblioth&#232;que, deux &#233;pisodes en VF (j'ai regard&#233; les deux saisons en VO sur C+), et pour le coup j'ai trouv&#233; que le commentaire de la fille qui c'est suicid&#233; au d&#233;but (me souviens plus de son nom) &#233;tait naze, coinc&#233; entre bons sentiments et morale. D&#233;j&#224; en anglo-am&#233;ricain c'est convenu, mais avec le doublage ... [le doublage a cette f&#226;cheuse tendance &#224; &#234;tre mal mix&#233; avec le reste de la bande-son, qui donne une distance d&#233;sagr&#233;able entre la voix en fran&#231;ais et tout le reste : son et image]
C'est d'ailleurs une des faiblesses r&#233;currentes des s&#233;ries am&#233;ricaines : ils ne parviennent pas souvent &#224; laisser tomber leur pr&#234;chi-pr&#234;cha.

Globalement : ce que je trouve un peu lassant dans D.H. c'est :
- les histoires r&#233;currentes, souvent peu int&#233;ressantes [notamment celle de la famille de Chicago  et du crime l&#224;-bas commis]
- cette manie de mettre 30 &#233;pisodes &#224; faire durer un suspense peu palpitant

Le meilleur : le c&#244;t&#233; le plus futile, le plus _sitcom_ avec dialogues poilants et femmes d&#233;cha&#238;n&#233;es. En clair, c'est bien quand il s'agit de sexe, quoi 
Un peu comme pour Friends, finalement : quand &#231;a part, ca part bien. Mais la gestion des atermoiements des personnages est moins efficace.


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juillet 2007)

Je suis d'accord pour les doublages, en effet... Ca renforce le c&#244;t&#233; culcul qui est d&#233;j&#224; un peu pr&#233;sent parfois en anglais... De toute fa&#231;on, je fuis les doublages comme la peste, en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Twilight (13 Juillet 2007)

Etrangement, j'ai l'impression que l'anglais se prête plus aux phrases clichés mélodramatiques qui foisonnent dans les séries US... Dans notre bonne vieille langue de molière, même si le doublage est bien réalisé et comme le dit Bompi bien intégré à la bande son, les grossses répliques bateau passent quand même nettement moins bien...
Ou alors ce n'est peut être pas la langue, juste une question de culture... On cultive pas le mélo par chez nous...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juillet 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Etrangement, j'ai l'impression que l'anglais se prête plus aux phrases clichés mélodramatiques qui foisonnent dans les séries US... Dans notre bonne vieille langue de molière, même si le doublage est bien réalisé et comme le dit Bompi bien intégré à la bande son, les grossses répliques bateau passent quand même nettement moins bien...
> Ou alors ce n'est peut être pas la langue, juste une question de culture... On cultive pas le mélo par chez nous...



C'est pas idiot ça...


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Juillet 2007)

Clair que le doublage de _Plus Belle la Vie_ passe nettement moins bien en français.


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juillet 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Clair que le doublage de _Plus Belle la Vie_ passe nettement moins bien en français.



C'est surtout que certaines phrases sonnes terriblement ridicules en français alors que ça passe pas trop mal en anglais.


----------



## maxpower (14 Juillet 2007)

Hihi, moi j'ai enfin trouver toutes les saisons de *OZ*, je ne sais pas si certains connaissent, mais c'est une des meilleures series que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir, c'est sur l'univers carcéral , la premiere saison a été tournée en 1997.

Bien sur je la regarde en VO ( sous titré :rateau: )


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Juillet 2007)

maxpower a dit:


> Hihi, moi j'ai enfin trouver toutes les saisons de *OZ*, je ne sais pas si certains connaissent, mais c'est une des meilleures series que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir, c'est sur l'univers carcéral , la premiere saison a été tournée en 1997.
> 
> Bien sur je la regarde en VO ( sous titré :rateau: )



OZ, avec du Mr Eko de Lost dedans.  (d'ailleurs, bizarrement les DVDs de la saison 3 de Lost sortiront en France avant les USA... )


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2007)

*OZ*, j'adore, j'ai aussi tout vu et pour ma part, sans sous titres. Pas toujours simple, mais vraiment c'est une excellente s&#233;rie, mais vraiment pas pour tous les public. C'est dur et &#231;a fait froid dans le dos. Mais perso, j'ai vraiment accroch&#233; et la fin, m&#234;me si elle est un peu rapide est pas mal car c'est souvent sur les derniers &#233;pisodes qu'une s&#233;rie devient mauvaise.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Juillet 2007)

Personne ne parle de " Scrubs " ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2007)

Ben nan !...


----------



## huexley (14 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben nan !...



C'est dommage, je suis fan du Janitor Guy


----------



## arcank (14 Juillet 2007)

+1 !!

Et Ted est pas mal aussi


----------



## huexley (14 Juillet 2007)

arcank a dit:


> +1 !!
> 
> Et Ted est pas mal aussi



ils sont tous très bon en fait, je me suis payé toutes les saisons en DVD, que du bonheur


----------



## mathiasb (15 Juillet 2007)

Heroes est pas mal non plus.
Sur tous les points de vue doublage histoire effets speciaux.......


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Juillet 2007)

That's 70 show , ce soir &#224; partir d'1h30 sur France 2


----------



## fpoil (15 Juillet 2007)

D.H. : avec ma femme on s'est fait les 3 saisons (en VO) &#224; suivre et j'avoue avoir bien accroch&#233;, vivement la saison 4

Heroes, toujours en VO (les VF je n'y arrive pas), j'en suis &#224; l'&#233;pisode 5 et c'est vraiment bien foutu...

j'y retourne....


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2007)

mathiasb a dit:


> Heroes est pas mal non plus.
> Sur tous les points de vue doublage histoire effets speciaux.......




ARGHHHH. le doublage est horrible pour Heroes..   :hein:


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> ARGHHHH. le doublage est horrible pour Heroes..   :hein:



+1!!!!
La voix de Hiro... comment ridiculiser un personnage! Aucun respect!

Aaaargh! 

A.


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> +1!!!!
> La voix de Hiro... comment ridiculiser un personnage! Aucun respect!
> 
> Aaaargh!
> ...



J ai trouvé effectivement que le gommage des accents de chaque personnage était encore plus ridicule que le générique On dirait une parodie de pub pour du shampoing 






Mais ma série préférée de ces dernières années est sans conteste le "remake" de Battlestar Galactica. Je suis aussi bluffé par l excellente performance des acteurs (la palme revient a Gaïus vraiment habité par le rôle), des effets spéciaux qui sont aux antipodes du carton pâte de Stagarte SG1 (aahh la belle forêt du Canada) des CGs aussi simples que efficaces et une histoire vraiment prenante Et une bande son qui prend bien aux tripes


So say we all


----------



## Pierrou (16 Juillet 2007)

Aaaah oui, le g&#233;n&#233;rique fran&#231;ais que en Anglais &#231;a existe m&#234;me pas... :rateau:

J'avoue que je comprendrais jamais tf1...


----------



## kisco (16 Juillet 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> That's 70 show , ce soir à partir d'1h30 sur France 2


alors celle là j'ai adoré !


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> J'avoue que je comprendrais jamais tf1...



0/ Copier M6 avec son générique de Prison Break qui vends des disques et se fait du blé
1/ Prendre une artiste qui coûte Peanuts pour refaire le même plan markeing
2/Encaisser l'argent des gogos

Facile à comprendre pourtant


----------



## arcank (16 Juillet 2007)

A mais c'est rentable en plus, celui des Heroes ?? 

C'est nul. Autant que la chanson elle m&#234;me, tiens.


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> J ai trouvé effectivement que le gommage des accents de chaque personnage était encore plus ridicule que le générique On dirait une parodie de pub pour du shampoing



L'un des pires exemples reste Sayid dans Lost. En vo, il a un accent nord-africain. En français, on le croirait limite sorti d'Harvard.
Et en plus, ce changement dans cet exemple a été délibérément décidé par TF1....
Ouais du grand n'importe quoi...
Mais bon le jour où les séries américaines seront vraiment respectées en France par leurs diffuseurs...

A. qui découvre la première saison de Scrubs... sympa... ça se laisse regarder.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Juillet 2007)

Enfin, faut pas trop gueuler pour Heroes car TF1 propose la VO sur la TNT. Si toutes les séries et films pouvaient bénéficier du même traitement :mouais:




En attendant, je me régale des épisodes d'Urgence sur France 2. :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Enfin, faut pas trop gueuler pour Heroes car TF1 propose la VO sur la TNT. Si toutes les séries et films pouvaient bénéficier du même traitement :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que c'est cool &#231;a !

C'est sur quelle cha&#238;ne de la TNT la VO de Heroes ?


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est cool ça !
> 
> C'est sur quelle chaîne de la TNT la VO de Heroes ?



Bah TF1.


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah TF1.


A parce que TF1 en hertzien et TF1 par la TNT il diffuse pas la m&#234;me chose ?


Heu  bon je laisse ce que je viens d'&#233;crire mais en fait en &#233;crivant la phrase j'ai compris : avec la TNT on peut avoir la s&#233;rie dans diff&#233;rente langue sur la m&#234;me cha&#238;ne, &#231;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a 
Parce qu'au d&#233;but je pensais que TF1 avait une autre cha&#238;ne sur la TNT qui diffusait Heroes en VO (un peu comme M6 avec W9, sauf que c'est les m&#234;me s&#233;rie tout pareil en VF).


----------



## Freelancer (16 Juillet 2007)

Ben, en ce moment &#224; part *Heroes*, je me suis replong&#233; dans *Dead Like Me*. l'histoire de Georgia, qui meurt le jour o&#249; la station Mir retombe sur terre. Elle devient une faucheuse d'&#226;me charg&#233;e donc de prendre l'&#226;me des gens juste avant leur mort et de les emmener. Une jolie s&#233;rie, tr&#232;s dr&#244;le, tr&#232;s attachante. Uniquement deux saisons ont &#233;t&#233; tourn&#233;es.


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Enfin, faut pas trop gueuler pour Heroes car TF1 propose la VO sur la TNT. Si toutes les séries et films pouvaient bénéficier du même traitement :mouais:



Tu as raison, c'est une avancée à signaler et à saluer! 

N'empêche, de mémoire il y a tout de même eu des coupes... il faudra un jour que non les séries us, c'est comme les dessins animés japonais: ce n'est pas pour tous les âges.

A.


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Juillet 2007)

Je suis toujours en train de regarder les Alias en VO.
J'en suis à la saison 5 et il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas (sûrement parce que je regarde en anglais) :
_Ce qui suis jusqu'à "end-spoiler" est écrit blanc sur blanc car cela révèle une partie de la série. Si vous l'avez déjà vu et que vous pouvez m'aider, surligner le texte pour le faire apparaître. Merci_
Donc, ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que dans l'épisode 11 de la saison 5 Sydney pense toujours que Vaughn est mort et que d'un coup dans l'épisode 12 elle dit à son père (Jack) qu'elle est déçu de devoir mentir à Will au sujet de la mort de Vaughn qui en fait n'est pas mort, et Jack lui répond que pour le moment il est nécessaire pour la sécurité de Vaughn de garder le secret.

Mais alors quand c'est qu'ils ont appris que Vaughn est encore en vie ? j'ai raté quelque chose apparemment...  Please Help !!
end-spoiler


Merci d'avance


----------



## arcanomancer (17 Juillet 2007)

Moi qui suis tres series vore, j'en regarde beaucoup. 
LOST, Grey's anatomy, Desperate Housewives (saison 3 tres bonne), Prison Break (saison 2 encore mieux), les Experts Las Vegas seulement (les autres ne sont que des spin off ratés..; :rateau, Alias bien sur mais la saison 5 est baclée, 24, Heroes me plait beaucoup ! 
Enfin, vous voyez quoi, je suis completement atteint ! 
Weeds = Je trouve pas ca interessant, ca me parait trop pompé sur Desperate Housewives


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2007)

arcanomancer a dit:


> (...)
> Weeds = Je trouve pas ca interessant, ca me parait trop pomp&#233; sur Desperate Housewives


&#199;a n'a rien &#224; voir; pas le m&#234;me "milieu", pas le m&#234;me type de personnages, pas le m&#234;me environnement et surtout pas le m&#234;me type de sc&#233;nario...
C'est moins "convenu" que Desperate housewiwes, passque parfois &#231;a manque un peu de pep's chez les "greluches" de Wisteria Lane !...  
_(je ne parle pas d'action pure, mais de sc&#233;nario...)_  
Je pr&#233;f&#232;re "Weeds", l'ambiance est assez d&#233;lirante... :rateau:


----------



## Chang (17 Juillet 2007)

Vu le pilote de The Shield. Ca s'annonce pas mal du tout ...


----------



## arcank (17 Juillet 2007)

Yeaah yeah yeah yeaaaaaaaah  _tudoutudidutudu_     Yeaaaah !


 J'en suis &#224; la saison 5


----------



## Cricri (17 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> avec la TNT on peut avoir la série dans différente langue sur la même chaîne, ça doit être ça
> Parce qu'au début je pensais que TF1 avait une autre chaîne sur la TNT qui diffusait Heroes en VO (un peu comme M6 avec W9, sauf que c'est les même série tout pareil en VF).



TF1 fait dans la VM maintenant ? Il y en d'autres comme ça ? J'en étais resté à Canal +, Canal Jimmy et  Paris Première.

Ca ne marche pas avec la Freebox sans la TNT ?


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Vous pouvez m'expliquer par MP comment passer en VO depuis une t&#233;l&#233; Bravia avec TNT int&#233;gr&#233;e ?  Merci !


----------



## Cricri (17 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Vous pouvez m'expliquer par MP comment passer en VO depuis une télé Bravia avec TNT intégrée ?  Merci !



Pourquoi par MP?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Pourquoi par MP?



Parce qu'il ne veut pas squatter le fil qui n'est pas le sujet !


----------



## Cricri (17 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Parce qu'il ne veut pas squatter le fil qui n'est pas le sujet !



Le fil qui n'est pas le sujet ? Ca veut dire quoi ?  

Le sujet c'est moi qui l'ai créé. Séries américaines VO [Pas de (ou pas) au départ].
Il s'agit à la base de recenser les moyens de regarder les séries en VO. Je doute que le moyen de passer en VO soit spécifique à la télé Bravia.


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Juillet 2007)

Et personne ne peut m'aider sur Alias ?? 

Je sais que c'est pas une super s&#233;rie, mais quand on a commenc&#233;... :rateau:


----------



## spud34 (18 Juillet 2007)

J'ai regardé Grey's anatomy pour la première fois hier soir; ben, alors je ne suis pas du tout convaincue. Je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de comparer à Urgences, et franchement ça me semble être une copie bien pâle...


----------



## guiguilap (18 Juillet 2007)

Oui... Du sang, des b&#234;tises, mais ajoutons les histoires de coeur ! 

Enfin j'aime bien quand m&#234;me  :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui... Du sang, des bêtises, mais ajoutons les histoires de coeur !



Je dirais plutôt des histoires de "qui couche avec qui". 
Enfin juste pour cet aspect "relations entre les personnages", je ne vois pas du tout Grey's comme une copie d'urgence.

A.


----------



## spud34 (18 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt des histoires de "qui couche avec qui".
> Enfin juste pour cet aspect "relations entre les personnages", je ne vois pas du tout Grey's comme une copie d'urgence.
> 
> A.



Ben si, dans Urgences aussi il y a des "relations entre les personnages", elles sont juste plus approfondies et on ne sait pas au début de l'épisode comment ça va se terminer.


----------



## Majintode (18 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Ben si, dans Urgences aussi il y a des "relations entre les personnages", elles sont juste plus approfondies et on ne sait pas au début de l'épisode comment ça va se terminer.



Grey's Anatomy est moins "bad" qu'Urgences. Ok hier soir c'était particulièrement "triste" pour la plupart des personnages principaux mais bon, c'était le cliffhanger donc normal.

Dans Grey's, il y a quand même des moments joyeux, des moments où les persos nous font rigoler. 
Dans Urgences, ça ne rigole pas beaucoup, voire pas du tout. Je me rappelle quand il y avait encore la première équipe (Benton, Green, Ross, petit Carter, Lewis, Hattaway...) je savais que le dimanche soir ça allait être bad trip (bon ok, aussi parce que le lendemain il fallait aller en amphi...   ).


----------



## arcank (18 Juillet 2007)

Maintenant, il y a Morris pour faire le clown 

Et Urgences restera ma s&#233;rie favorite pour bad tripper


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Maintenant, il y a Morris pour faire le clown
> 
> Et Urgences restera ma s&#233;rie favorite pour bad tripper


Regarde "la Fureur dans le sang" ou "Messiah", ton mauvais trip sera bien plus efficace...


----------



## Majintode (18 Juillet 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Maintenant, il y a Morris pour faire le clown
> 
> Et Urgences restera ma série favorite pour bad tripper



Ah le Morris, une des raisons pour laquelle j'ai arrêté de regarder Urgences... (avec le départ de Carter)

Pour bien bad tripper aussi il y a Six Feet Under... 


En vrac les séries que je suis : Prison Break (le choc de la saison 1... j'en dormais pas), Desperate (commence à me saoûler un peu...), Lost (heureusement la fin de la dernière saison a rattrapé le coup !), Heroes (save the cheerleader ! J'adore :love, 24 (abandonné mais je vais reprendre je pense), The Shield (pareil que pour 24), One Three Hill (c'est pas moi qui regarde c'est ma copine !  )...

Sinon une série pour teenage que j'aimais bien, qui était pas mal au début mais qui s'est vite essouflée : The OC...:rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Ah le Morris, une des raisons pour laquelle j'ai arrêté de regarder Urgences... (avec le départ de Carter)



 Il a quand même évolué ce personnage. Et puis l'arrivé de John Stamos (quelques apparitions dans la saison 12. Dailleurs, superbe le cliffhanger de cette saison !:love régulièrement dans la saison 13 redonne un coup de peps à la série (bien quelle ne mai jamais déçu) avec un personnage décontracté à la Doug Ross.


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Ben si, dans Urgences aussi il y a des "relations entre les personnages", elles sont juste plus approfondies et on ne sait pas au début de l'épisode comment ça va se terminer.



Bon je n'ai pas vu les dernères saisons d'Urgence et j'en suis resté au casting original, mais dans mon souvenir Urgences était pas mal accès dans le réalisme à montrer les opérations et à être super médical et tout...

Sinon... c'était pas urgences qui avait fait un épisode en direct il y a suuuuuper longtemps?


A.


ps: On m'a prêté le coffret de Profit.  Je sens que je vais me la refaire cette série... Raaah qu'est-ce qu'elle était bien... :love:


----------



## Majintode (18 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> ...
> 
> ps: On m'a prêté le coffret de Profit.  Je sens que je vais me la refaire cette série... Raaah qu'est-ce qu'elle était bien... :love:



Jim Profit..? Ce ne serait pas avec le gars de Heroes...? Elle était excellente cette série !


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Jim Profit..? Ce ne serait pas avec le gars de Heroes...? Elle était excellente cette série !



C'est amusant, moi ce serait plutôt: Heroes... c'est pas la série dans laquelle joue celui qui jouait Profit?  

A., qui a bien aimé Heroes aussi... nan faut pas charrier... mais pas pour Pasdar...


----------



## brome (19 Juillet 2007)

Je suis content de retrouver Adrian Pasdar dans Heroes, mais je regrette un peu que ce soit une fois encore dans un rôle "à cravate". Je veux dire par là que c'était bien plus amusant de voir Pasdar dans Mysterious Ways où il interprétait un prof de fac "à la cool", totalement à l'opposé de son personnage de Profit.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Juillet 2007)

La fin de G.A m'a d&#233;&#231;u , je croyais qu'il allait avoir au moins une " bonne " nouvelle ...


----------



## guiguilap (19 Juillet 2007)

J'avoue que j'ai coup&#233; avant la fin, ca me gonflait


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Il y'a eu une fuite pour Dexter les deux premiers épisodes ont été mis en ligne sur tous les trucs pirates qu'on connait.
Quand était-ce la rentrée pour cette série ?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juillet 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il y'a eu une fuite pour Dexter les deux premiers épisodes ont été mis en ligne sur tous les trucs pirates qu'on connait.
> Quand était-ce la rentrée pour cette série ?



Thanks


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2007)

Dexter, c'est g&#233;nial. En tant que Fan de Six feet Under, j'ai commenc&#233; cette s&#233;rie. J'ai vraiment tout de suite accroch&#233; a l'ambiance,ce, c'est un peu glauque et malsain dans l'attitude du personnage principale, mais qu'est que c'est bon de suivre la vie de ce barjo si ordinaire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Thanks



Ce n'était pas une incitation au piratage .
Est-ce la première fois pour une série que deux épisodes soient en ligne quelques mois avant leur apparition sur la télévision américaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ce n'était pas une incitation au piratage .
> Est-ce la première fois pour une série que deux épisodes soient en ligne quelques mois avant leur apparition sur la télévision américaine ?


Ben voyons&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juillet 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ce n'était pas une incitation au piratage .



 

Bon je viens de finir Heroes Saison 1 !

Je dis un grand bravo ! Cette série est géniale, les acteurs énorme   

Et l'histoire est parfaitement construite, elle se tient super bien, les liens sont impréssionnant et......que dire.....vivement la saison 2


----------



## brome (19 Juillet 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Est-ce la première fois pour une série que deux épisodes soient en ligne quelques mois avant leur apparition sur la télévision américaine ?



Hum... il y a bien Global Frequency, dont le pilote est disponible sur le net depuis deux ans et dont la série n'a toujours pas été diffusée.


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Dexter, c'est génial. En tant que Fan de Six feet Under, j'ai commencé cette série. J'ai vraiment tout de suite accroché a l'ambiance,ce, c'est un peu glauque et malsain dans l'attitude du personnage principale, mais qu'est que c'est bon de suivre la vie de ce barjo si ordinaire


C'est quoi le rapport entre Dexter et Six feet under ?!....


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport entre Dexter et Six feet under ?!....



2 séries géniales


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport entre Dexter et Six feet under ?!....



Le m&#234;me acteur. 

Le personnage de Dexter est jou&#233; par l'acteur Michael C. Hall, qui joue le fr&#232;re homo dans SFU.


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Dexter, c'est g&#233;nial. En tant que Fan de Six feet Under, j'ai commenc&#233; cette s&#233;rie. J'ai vraiment tout de suite accroch&#233; a l'ambiance,ce, c'est un peu glauque et malsain dans l'attitude du personnage principale, mais qu'est que c'est bon de suivre la vie de ce barjo si ordinaire





gwen a dit:


> Le m&#234;me acteur.
> 
> Le personnage de Dexter est jou&#233; par l'acteur Michael C. Hall, qui joue le fr&#232;re homo dans SFU.


  :rateau:   
Ma question &#233;tait ironique....
Je posais cette question passqu'en dehors de la pr&#233;sence de cet acteur, il n'y a pas vraiment de points communs entre ces deux s&#233;ries...


----------



## Malkovitch (19 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Dexter, c'est g&#233;nial. En tant que Fan de Six feet Under, j'ai commenc&#233; cette s&#233;rie. J'ai vraiment tout de suite accroch&#233; a l'ambiance,ce, c'est un peu glauque et malsain dans l'attitude du personnage principale, mais qu'est que c'est bon de suivre la vie de ce barjo si ordinaire



J'ai regard&#233; de loin le premier &#233;pisode. J'&#233;tais pas bien. De pr&#232;s le deuxi&#232;me. J'ai vomi. Fin de l'exp&#233;rience Dexter. 

Mention sp&#233;ciale pour le g&#233;n&#233;rique par contre. Bien barr&#233;.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> :rateau:
> Ma question était ironique....
> Je posais cette question passqu'en dehors de la présence de cet acteur, il n'y a pas vraiment de points communs entre ces deux séries...



Disons que c'est ce qui m'a motivé au départ. Ensuite, bien sur cela n'as rien a voir a part l'omniprésence de la mort, mais un bon acteur ça joue beaucoup dans une série 

Tout comme Portia de Rossi dans Arrested development, ça aide beaucoup pour se lancer dans cette série


----------



## arcanomancer (20 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Ben si, dans Urgences aussi il y a des "relations entre les personnages", elles sont juste plus approfondies et on ne sait pas au début de l'épisode comment ça va se terminer.



Urgences, on sait toujours comment ca va se terminer... Sur une table d'opération, 10ml de népadrine, on charge à 300 ... enfin, c'est toujours pareil. 

Dans Grey's, il y a de l'humour deja (chose qui fait defaut à Urgences) et les relations entre les perso donnent une situation comique, ou ils sont plus ou moins tous liés... Et puis, ils sont plus jeunes, et plus droles... enfin, moi, je suis un convaincu.


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2007)

Pour Dexter, en d&#233;pit de la pr&#233;sence de Michael C. Hall et de tr&#232;s bonnes critiques, l'id&#233;e d'avoir encore des histoires de types qui en d&#233;coupent d'autres en rondelles (apr&#232;s les avoir &#233;corch&#233;s ?) m'a retenu de la regarder. _A fortiori_ si la boucherie est suffisamment explicite pour faire regretter d'avoir mang&#233; du p&#226;t&#233; de lapin au d&#233;jeuner ...

C'est comme pour The Shield, on a du mal (suivant sa propre sensibilit&#233 &#224; s&#233;parer l'analyse aigue d'une soci&#233;t&#233; en crise [&#231;a c'est pour faire comme les journalistes qui se touchent] de la complaisance glauque des producteurs [toujours plus sanguinolent, toujours plus cruel, toujours plus violent etc.] pour lesquels l'ambig&#252;it&#233; du propos sert leurs int&#233;r&#234;ts [on peut voir une justification de la violence comme sa d&#233;nonciation, suivant ses propres penchants].

Je vais finir par &#234;tre d'accord avec Micha&#235;l Haneke, si &#231;a continue ... Il y a quand m&#234;me une jouissance sur cette violence qui me d&#233;becte profond&#233;ment.

Il est temps que l'on s'y mette, nouzautres Fran&#231;ais : avec Gilles de Rais et D.A.F. de Sade (au sc&#233;nario), on aurait de quoi faire frissonner, fa&#231;on vieille Europe, bien entendu. Et comme on est en France, on pourrait mettre un peu de sexe (la touche fran&#231;aise, si l'on veut). Sexe et torture, les ingr&#233;dients magiques, non ?

PS : certes, il s'agit du fil sur les s&#233;ries, mais puisque je cite Sade, j'en profite pour vanter les m&#233;rites de l'Anti-justine de R&#233;tif de la Bretonne.


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2007)

Ah, le temps b&#233;ni de l'O.R.T.F !....


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2007)

Je suis trop jeune pour avoir connu le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne mais il y a eu "l'affaire Belph&#233;gor" en son temps. Ouh !! Cela faisait peur !!  Et &#231;a traumatisait les petits enfants 

Je sais que je peux para&#238;tre un brin vieux c*n. Surtout c*n, en fait  (quoique un peu vieux aussi, enfin ... passons ) mais je suis souvent mal &#224; l'aise lorsqu'on trouve mani&#232;re de justification &#224; la violence, et pis encore : la cruaut&#233; (ou sadisme &#233;ventuellement). Or, &#224; lire l'argument de Dexter et &#224; la vision de The Shield, chacun dans son genre bien entendu, je vois une justification de la violence, par endroit quasi-nihiliste, qui primo me para&#238;t limite irresponsable, secundo permet au spectateur de s'identifier _positivement_ &#224; l'acteur de cette violence.

Autant dans les Sopranos, je ne trouve pas (ou peu) cette mani&#232;re, autant dans The Shield, pas de souci : tu m'emmerdes, je te mets la t&#234;te sur une plaque &#233;lectrique et on discute un peu ... Et le h&#233;ros, que craint-il ? Des ennuis avec sa hi&#233;rarchie ... la belle affaire. C'est rustique, comme &#233;thique, en effet 

Bien, ceci &#233;tant, dans 10 ans cela para&#238;tra gentillet par rapport &#224; la nouvelle s&#233;rie un peu _borderline_ en vogue.


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2007)

Je comprend parfaitement ce que tu veut dire. 

Autant j'aime des s&#233;ries comme Sex and the city ou Ally Mc Beal, autant Dexter ou d'autre truc bien gore me font "tripper" &#233;galement. 

J'aime ce cot&#233; Justicier impitoyable dans Dexter, je pense que tous les spectateurs savent que ce qu'il fait est r&#233;pugnant et totalement immorale en plus d'&#234;tre hors la loi. Mais justement, le fait qu'il travail pour la police scientifique fait que &#231;a en devient encore plus passionnant. Je ne pense pas que le public vis&#233; par ce genre de s&#233;rie auras envie de passer &#224; l'acte, ce n'est pas du voyeurisme malsain et gore comme certains films fait actuellement voir bien plus anciens.

Dans le m&#234;me genre, je suis en trains de finir une s&#233;rie de dessin anim&#233; tir&#233;e d'un mangas. Death Note. C'est l'histoire d'un ado qui trouve un carnet appartenant a un d&#233;mon, et pour faire court, quand il &#233;crit le nom d'une personne qu'il visualise dans ce carnet, il peut d&#233;cider de l'heure et de la mani&#232;re de mourir pour cette personne. Bien sur, cela est immorale, mais le h&#233;ros ne s'en sert que pour tuer des criminels. N&#233;anmoins, l&#233; s&#233;rie est bas&#233; sur l'enqu&#234;te que m&#232;ne la police pour traquer ce tueur invisible. 

C'est malsain, &#231;a pose un cas de conscience certain, "Si j'avais le pouvoir de tuer tous les criminels, est ce que je le ferais?" mais c'est tellement bien men&#233;e au niveau sc&#233;nario que &#231;a en deviens passionnant.

En fait voila, si ces histoires sont int&#233;ressantes, c'est aussi parce que le sc&#233;nario, la mise en sc&#232;ne et l'image sont recherch&#233; et de bonne qualit&#233;. Ce n'est pas un simple film gore a effets sp&#233;ciaux.


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Et comme on est en France, on pourrait mettre un peu de sexe (la touche française, si l'on veut). Sexe et torture, les ingrédients magiques, non ?


Ca se voit que tu ne regardes pas "Plus belle la vie" tous les jours, un sommum de la torture. 

_Ok, pour le sexe c'est un peu juste, maisons leur confiance pur s'améliorer_ :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Juillet 2007)

J'ai rat&#233; Heroes hier, je l'ai mauvaise  

L&#224; je regarde Urgences, mais on peut pas l'avoir en VO... dommage. :sick:


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> J'ai raté Heroes hier, je l'ai mauvaise




Ben dis-nous où vous en êtes on te dira ce qui s'est passé. 

A.


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2007)

Revu trois &#233;pisodes de la derni&#232;re s&#233;rie des Blackadder, celle de 14-18, avec cette vieille baderne de Stephen Fry. Poilade garantie. Maintenant, je ne peux plus rencontrer le mot _chipmunk_ sans me marrer.

En m&#234;me temps, je rencontre tr&#232;s rarement le mot _chipmunk_ ...


----------



## Chang (26 Juillet 2007)

> Revu trois épisodes de la dernière série des Blackadder, celle de 14-18, avec cette vieille baderne de Stephen Fry. Poilade garantie.



_"Sir, I have a cunning plan ... "  _


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2007)

Je ne r&#233;siste pas &#224; l'un de mes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s passages :



			
				Edmund a dit:
			
		

> That means you're scared, Baldrick, and you're not the only one. I couldn't be more petrified if a wild rhinoceros had just come home from a hard day at the swamp and found me wearing his pyjamas, smoking his cigars and in bed with his wife.





			
				Baldrick a dit:
			
		

> I've heard what these Germans will do, Sir. They'll have their wicked way with anything of woman-born.





			
				Edmund a dit:
			
		

> Well, in that case, Baldrick, you're quite safe. However, the Teutonic reputation for brutality is well-founded:  their operas last three or four days; and they have no word for `fluffy'.



Je dis : gracieuse bont&#233;, quel poilade.


----------



## Chang (26 Juillet 2007)

> Je ne résiste pas à l'un de mes préférés passages



C'est, tres cher, un ensemble de tres citations bonnes


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2007)

Rediffusion des "contes de la crypte"...
Pas mal de r&#233;alisateurs se sont succ&#233;d&#233;s et beaucoup de guests stars chez les acteurs jouant dans ces 93 &#233;pisodes, dont certains tr&#232;s... croustillants !.... 

Directement inspir&#233;s des "EC comics" des ann&#233;es 50 et 60... :love:
Une couverture au hasard, parmi d'autres... 


Humour macabre...


----------



## Nexka (29 Juillet 2007)

Ce que j'aime dans les contes de la crypte, c'est que souvent, ça finit trés mal :love:  
No happy end!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Juillet 2007)

Durant ces vacances j'ai commencé d'autres serie notament 
- Kyle XY : un John Doe like qui est pas mal mais bon ca reste un truc d'ado

- Jekyl : j'ai juste maté le pilote et ca ma l'air pas mal, ca reprend le theme de jekyl&hyde mais remis au gout du jour 2007 ca ma l'air sympa

- Eureka : c'est sympa c'est une ville ou il n'y a que des scientifiques qui font des expériences qui partent souvent en sucette

Voilà ceux sont mes petites series des vacances 

Je vous conseille surtout eureka et jekyl


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2007)

J'ai vu avec satisfaction que C+ commence la diffusion de Spooks (MI5), nouvelle saison. Maintenant qu'ils ont tu&#233; presque tout le monde (tsss ... le sympathique David Oyelowo ne m&#233;ritait pas &#231;a), arrive une nouvelle recrue que j'aime bien : Hermione Norris.
Apparemment, &#231;a d&#233;marre &#233;nergiquement avec des attaques terroristes sur Londres.
De la fiction, quoi ...


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai vu avec satisfaction que C+ commence la diffusion de Spooks (MI5), nouvelle saison. Maintenant qu'ils ont tué presque tout le monde (tsss ... le sympathique David Oyelowo ne méritait pas ça), arrive une nouvelle recrue que j'aime bien : Hermione Norris.
> Apparemment, ça démarre énergiquement avec des attaques terroristes sur Londres.
> De la fiction, quoi ...


Hermione Norris qui joue aussi dans "la fureur dans le sang" (Wire in the Blood). 
C'est une actrice que j'apprécie, moi aussi. :love:


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2007)

Qui jou_ait_ avec Robson Green, car elle a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;e lors de la derni&#232;re saison. Justement parce qu'elle partait sur Spooks.


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Qui jou_ait_ avec Robson Green, car elle a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;e lors de la derni&#232;re saison. Justement parce qu'elle partait sur Spooks.


Vi, vi....
Pas encore eu le temps de regarder la deuxi&#232;me saison... 
_Chuis un peu &#224; la bourre, quoi !... _


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Août 2007)

Quelques images de la prochaine saison d'Heroes ont été dévoilées. 
C'est visible sur ce forum.
Mais c'est de super mauvaise qualité et vu d'où c'est filmé on ne voit pas grand chose...
Je vais retourner lire les bd je pense. 

A.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Août 2007)

Elle est pour quand la prochaine saison de heroes ?? La rentrée ??

Je parle de la sortie américaine bien sur....


----------



## Zyrol (2 Août 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Elle est pour quand la prochaine saison de heroes ?? La rentrée ??
> 
> Je parle de la sortie américaine bien sur....



Diffusion le 24 Septembre 2007 Dans 53 jours aux USA


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2007)

Weeds reprend le 13 ao&#251;t


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Août 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Diffusion le 24 Septembre 2007 Dans 53 jours aux USA



Ca aidera à attendre février pour le retour de Lost. (elle était vraiment bien cette saison 3  )


----------



## teo (2 Août 2007)

bon comme personne ne semble en parler, j'imagine car c'est une série en langue française donc sans ss titres, je vous conseille quand même de pas louper les (2 ?) saisons de *Le cur a ses raisons*. C'est québécois et c'est magnifique :love: 



​


----------



## Zyrol (3 Août 2007)

ça faisait longtemps que je n'ai pas participé à ce sujet,

donc : 

Eureka, saison 2 a repris






Kyle XY, saison 2 a repris






The Sarah Connor Chronicles, le pilote est dispo






Reaper, dispo en VO, bientôt en vostfr





Sanctuary, saison 1 en cours






Si vous voulez plus d'info sur ces séries, n'hésitez pas...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Si vous voulez plus d'info sur ces séries, n'hésitez pas...



ah ben oui, ça a l'air pas mal tout ça.
Kyle xy, je connais, mais pas le reste...


----------



## Zyrol (3 Août 2007)

Pour Eureka : 
Petite ville du nord-ouest des Etats-Unis, Eureka cache sous son apparente tranquillit&#233;, un myst&#233;rieux secret. Le gouvernement y a invit&#233; les familles des plus grands g&#233;nies du monde. Dans cette ville, pendant des ann&#233;es, l'innovation et le chaos ont v&#233;cu de pair. L'US Marshall Jack Carter (Colin Ferguson) apr&#232;s avoir eu un accident de voiture, &#233;choue dans cette ville. Il va alors essayer de ramener l'ordre &#224; Eureka. Carter va &#233;galement apprendre, &#224; Eureka l'un des secrets les mieux gard&#233;s du pays.

The Sarah Connor Chronicles : 
l'histoire se situe apres le terminator 2 (le film) est va racont&#233; l'histoire de sarah & John connor dans leur lutte contre les machines

Sanctuary : 
S&#233;rie diffus&#233; sur le Web uniquement (20' par episode), assez noir et glauque, avec une grosse partie du casting de Stargate SG1 et Atlantis (c'est surtout pour &#231;a que je regarde  )

Reaper : 
S&#233;rie plut&#244;t sur le ton humouristique, un jeune se reveille le jour de ses 21 ans et d&#233;couvre que ses parents ont vendu son ame au diable... il se retrouve donc &#224; sa solde pour effectuer diverses missions...


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Sanctuary :
> Série diffusé sur le Web uniquement (20' par episode), assez noir et glauque, avec une grosse partie du casting de Stargate SG1 et Atlantis (c'est surtout pour ça que je regarde  )




Et l'histoire parle de quoi?

Merci,

A.


----------



## Zyrol (3 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Et l'histoire parle de quoi?
> 
> Merci,
> 
> A.



D'un point de vue scénario, on ne sait pas trop grand chose encore pour le moment.
La version officielle parle des aventures du Dr. Helen Magnus (AMANDA TAPPING, Stargate SG-1, Stargate Atlantis) poursuivant des monstres, elle serait agée de 150 ans.
Bref peut d'info pour le moment.

Ce que j'aime bien c'est la qualité des images, et surtout, cette série est diffusé sur le web moyennant 2.49 $ par episode pour la version HD (1.99 en SD), donc cette série n'est pas tributaire d'une chaine de TV et de son audience... si personne ne l'achète, elle disparait...


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (11 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> bon comme personne ne semble en parler, j'imagine car c'est une s&#233;rie en langue fran&#231;aise donc sans ss titres, je vous conseille quand m&#234;me de pas louper les (2 ?) saisons de *Le c&#339;ur a ses raisons*. C'est qu&#233;b&#233;cois et c'est magnifique :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ​




j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; regarder total &#233;clate !!! 

En ce moment je suis en s&#233;ance de rattrapage avec Weeds (d&#233;j&#224; accro), 24 h chrono aussi  j'en susi &#224; la saison 4.Sinon je vais commencer la saison 2 de Dexter  et puis j'ai eu le premier &#233;pisode de Sarah Connor's Chronicles  (n'ayant jamais vu terminator...)


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2007)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, un screener (du pauvre) du trailer de la saison 2 de Heroes ici.


----------



## huexley (16 Août 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, un screener (du pauvre) du trailer de la saison 2 de Heroes ici.



Vu "Reaper" et "Bionic Woman" pendant une soirée Chips©nne daube

Alors Reaper c'est un peu quand des toccards type "my name is Earl" rencontrent les soeurs Halliwel, une bonne idée (les parents qui vendent l'âme de leur fils au diable), mais au final un truc pas terrible repompé du Ghostrider, les effets spéciaux sont risibles (a-la-Charmed) le acteurs sans plus, a part le diable vraiment bien joué et presque odieusement sympathique, et du dégoulinant de bon sentiment Je tenterais le 2 et 3 sachant que les pilotes non pas forcément les mêmes moyen que par la suite mais bof

Enfin Bionic Woman, alors comment dire Hmm c'est vrai que les gadgets de super jamie ont mal vieilli et qu'il fallait un coup de jeune, alors vive les nano technologies qui font des jambes toutes lisses au filles sans poils (Gilette va déposer le bilan) deux actrices mimi (Starbuck un peu maquillée comme une pouffe) mais ca va pas vraiment plus loin et on n'y croit pas une seconde :-( "oh lala tu n'as que un bras bionique (la honte) je vais te ramasser à la bagarre"  


Bref vivement que les IT Crowd :love:reviennent parceque les nouvelles séries SF cette année c est pas la fête


----------



## dool (17 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> ... alors vive les nano technologies qui font des jambes toutes lisses au filles sans poils (Gilette va déposer le bilan) ...



Hey coco, les filles sans poils n'ont pas besoin de nano technologie pour avoir les jambes lisses  A moins que ça soit un truc qui te ponce encore plus la peau ???!  
_oui je sais j'aime bien taquiner sur le tout petit détail de m.erde_

Bon euh, faut rester dans le sujet c'est ça ?? Ben alors je dirais qu'hier j'ai vu le tout dernier épisode de la saison 2 de Dr House...et ben il est plutôt terrible dans le genre. Voilà voilà...................


----------



## huexley (17 Août 2007)

dool a dit:


> Hey coco, les filles sans poils n'ont pas besoin de nano technologie pour avoir les jambes lisses  A moins que ça soit un truc qui te ponce encore plus la peau ???!
> _oui je sais j'aime bien taquiner sur le tout petit détail de m.erde_



Bah la ca se fait tout tout seul, rien à faire ! En cadeau tu as même la manucure des ongles de pieds, toujours sans rien faire, après si tu veux te faire suer, c'est toi qui vois


----------



## wip (17 Août 2007)

*BattleStar Gallactica....*  

P'tain, je vous raconte pas comme je suis accroooo. De la s&#233;rie, mais aussi de la musique :rose: :love: 
De tr&#232;s loin ma s&#233;rie pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e maintenant.

Bon aller, une petite mise en bouche


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2007)

wip a dit:


> *BattleStar Gallactica....*
> 
> P'tain, je vous raconte pas comme je suis accroooo. De la série, mais aussi de la musique :rose: :love:
> De très loin ma série préférée maintenant.
> p



de loin la meilleure série que j'ai vu ces 3 dernières années :love: :love: :love:


----------



## wip (17 Août 2007)

Et pour vous donner encore envie: Forum histérique 

So say we all :rateau:

EDIT: Attention au "Spoiler" si vous voulez pas tout savoir... Moi, me suis fait avoir sur WikiPedia.. J'ai appris des trucs que j'aurais pas de savoir (mais j'avais des doutes... ). Donc attention à la section "personnage " de Wiki


----------



## huexley (17 Août 2007)

wip a dit:


> Bon aller, une petite mise en bouche




Ca passe toujours bien, vivement que la s4 se termine que je puisse acheter le coffret des 4 saisons&#8230;

en fait non apr&#232;s je serai triste qu'il n y en ai plus a venir 


la bonne nouvelle c'est&#8230;


----------



## teo (17 Août 2007)

Le portail wiki ultime avec les 2 anciennes s&#233;ries, 78 et 80 (terrible ) et la derni&#232;re.
En parlant musique, les albums ne sont pas dispos sur le Store fran&#231;ais (dispo aux US), par contre on trouve des podcasts gratuits (Sci-Fi Channel, chaine qui diffuse la s&#233;rie)... l&#224; et l&#224;.
So say we all


----------



## wip (17 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> la bonne nouvelle c'est



J'ai déjà les CD de la saison 1 & 2 (que j'écoute en boucle, voir mon LastFM... ), j'attend celle de la saison 3 avec impatience ! J'ai déjà repéré quelques superbes morceaux... . 

EDIT: Bon, j'avoue, jusqu'à maintenant, je regardais les DivX que j'avais fait à partir de DVD qu'on m'avait pretté... Ben aujourd'hui, j'ai craqué... j'ai acheté les 2 coffrets et le DVD Pilote :rose:.
Ils méritaient bien ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Tiens on parle d'étoiles?

Je sais pas si on la droit de parler des vieilles séries des années 80-90?
Parce que je me rappelle de:
*ALF* (vous savez l'etra-terrestre qui veut désespérément bouffer du chat!)

Sociologiquement intéressant   Un étranger qui ne connaît pas les habitudes d'une famille bien sage américaine, beuh sinon... C'était peut-être drôle mais je ne m'en souviens plus :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2007)

Les parents de la petite Marie sont pri&#233;s de venir la r&#233;cup&#233;rer au bar Macg ; elle vide tous les fonds de verres!


----------



## teo (17 Août 2007)

vous aimez les chats ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Mééé... C'est parce que ma mère mettait de la gnole dans mon biberon ('scuse maman!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> Le portail wiki ultime avec les 2 anciennes séries, 78 et 80 (terrible ) et la dernière.
> En parlant musique, les albums ne sont pas dispos sur le Store français (dispo aux US), par contre on trouve des podcasts gratuits (Sci-Fi Channel, chaine qui diffuse la série)... là et là.
> So say we all



Toi, je vois que tu es devenu fan aussi !!!


----------



## teo (17 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Toi, je vois que tu es devenu fan aussi !!!




L'esth&#233;tique g&#233;n&#233;rale de la s&#233;rie et du pilote, le sujet (l'holocauste de la race humaine quand m&#234;me...), la musique, le g&#233;n&#233;rique, les vaisseaux, les personnages f&#233;minins superbes et nettement sup&#233;rieurs aux masculins, les rapports Baltar/6, les diff&#233;rents niveaux de lecture, religieux, m&#233;taphysiques, politiques, humanistes dans une s&#233;rie tr&#232;s fortement "militaris&#233;e" m'ont surpris et conquis, quelque part plus que _Heroes_ ou _Weeds_ dont je suis pourtant grand amateur.
Un grand avantage aussi, avoir pu voir la premi&#232;re saison en un week-end et les trois saisons en moins de deux mois  Cela ajoute le recul au premier degr&#233;.

J'ai commenc&#233; &#224; regarder la 2e saison de _Desperate Housewives_ et _Jericho_. _DH_, bon ben voil&#224;, c'est dr&#244;le mais &#231;a va trop plus loin (sont-elles encore d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;es ?). _Jericho_, je demande &#224; voir la suite (j'ai vu les 2 premiers &#233;pisodes), le sujet d'une explosion nucl&#233;aire est un peu bateau, mais au fond, ce n'est pas si important: cela pourrait &#234;tre n'importe quoi (privation &#233;nerg&#233;tique brutale, attaque virale...) et on aurait la m&#234;me sensation: cela m'a fait pens&#233; &#224; certaines sc&#232;nes de la _Guerre des Mondes_ et &#231;a me persuade un peu plus qu'il en faudrait tr&#232;s peu pour les colosses (particuli&#232;rement l'&#233;tasunien) s'effondrent par la simple brutalit&#233; des relations entre individus ou groupes sociaux face &#224; une situation de crise majeure. Pas &#233;tonnant que le public l'ait boud&#233;e (dans un premier temps du moins).


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2007)

Pour Jericho, je suis assez fan aussi. Tu verras, la suite est très prenante.
Le classment général pour moi serait
1/ Battlestar Galactica
2/ Jericho
3/ Dexter
4/ heroes
5/ DH


----------



## huexley (17 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour Jericho, je suis assez fan aussi. Tu verras, la suite est très prenante.
> Le classment général pour moi serait
> 1/ Battlestar Galactica
> 2/ Jericho
> ...




J'ai aussi tenté Dexter, je suis au 4e épisode et c'est vraiment très bien joué 

Pour DH jai arrêté au 5e épisode vraiment lassé par le manque d'inventivité de la série et la difficulté des scénaristes de remettre du punch à l'histoire On se surprend (dur de pas spoiler) à se dire "tiens comme c'est pratique" ou des "comme de par hasard" décevant. J'attends beaucoup de Heroes mais bon c est BSgé que j'attends vraiment vraiment.


----------



## Philippe (17 Août 2007)

Sortie aujourd'hui en Belgique de la Saison 2 zone 2 de Oz 



448 minutes pour 19 euros, pas trop cher je trouve


----------



## Chang (17 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour Jericho, je suis assez fan aussi. Tu verras, la suite est très prenante.
> Le classment général pour moi serait
> 1/ Battlestar Galactica
> 2/ Jericho
> ...



Meme pas un p'tit Prison Break ? 

Perso je suis toujours dans la premiere saison de CSI et c'est vraiment sympa  ...


----------



## Macounette (17 Août 2007)

Bin pour moi, c'est: *Bones* sur RTL-TVI (cha&#238;ne belge)... *CSI *(*Les Experts*), toutes versions... *FBI Port&#233;s disparus.*.. et surtout : *Dr. House* :love: j'adooore cette s&#233;rie, dans la veine humour d&#233;cal&#233; y'a pas mieux


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2007)

Je trouve qu'en ce moment il y'a largement un effet mode sur les séries dans les hostos :

Urgences (depuis longtemps), Grey's Anatomy, Nip/tuck, Dr. House, Scrubs...

5 séries sur le même genre de thème c'est assez énorme comparé aux autres thèmes je trouve :mouais:


----------



## House M.D. (18 Août 2007)

Bah je dirais en pole K2000 pour ma part...






Raaaaaaaaaaaah, KITT... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: (nan, pas la tache devant, je m'en fous de lui ! )


----------



## huexley (18 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je trouve qu'en ce moment il y'a largement un effet mode sur les séries dans les hostos :
> 
> Urgences (depuis longtemps), Grey's Anatomy, Nip/tuck, Dr. House, Scrubs...
> 
> 5 séries sur le même genre de thème c'est assez énorme comparé aux autres thèmes je trouve :mouais:



tu devrais compter les séries policères ou d'agences gouvernementales ;-)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2007)

"L'ours Mathurin", c'est une vraie série Américaine ou pas?...


----------



## Samus (18 Août 2007)

Coucou, les gars ! 
j'ai pas eu le courage de regarder si il y avait la réponse à ma question alors je me lance :

Quelqu'un regarde t'il HEROES en VO sur TF1 grace à la TNT ?  Moi quand je regarde, les sous-titres sont bizarrement placés : parfois à en bas, à droite, parfois en bas à gauche, parfois au milieu de l'écran etc etc... j'ai l'impression qu'ils suivent les acteurs qui parlent, en fait... comme si c'était des sous-titres pour malentendant... 

Quelqu'un pour confirmer ?


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Août 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Sortie aujourd'hui en Belgique de la Saison 2 zone 2 de Oz
> 
> 
> 
> 448 minutes pour 19 euros, pas trop cher je trouve



Un peu plus cher en France avec ces 24.99



Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Bah je dirais en pole K2000 pour ma part...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meilleur en version bateau.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> 5 séries sur le même genre de thème c'est assez énorme comparé aux autres thèmes je trouve :mouais:



*C'est vrai*
quand on compare ça au 99 % de séries policières qui passent.


----------



## House M.D. (18 Août 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Meilleur en version bateau.




Mouarf, pas mal en effet


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (18 Août 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Coucou, les gars !
> j'ai pas eu le courage de regarder si il y avait la réponse à ma question alors je me lance :
> 
> Quelqu'un regarde t'il HEROES en VO sur TF1 grace à la TNT ?  Moi quand je regarde, les sous-titres sont bizarrement placés : parfois à en bas, à droite, parfois en bas à gauche, parfois au milieu de l'écran etc etc... j'ai l'impression qu'ils suivent les acteurs qui parlent, en fait... comme si c'était des sous-titres pour malentendant...
> ...




les sous titres sur télétextes sont pour les malentendants donc c'est pour cela qu'ils sont placés ainsi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *C'est vrai*
> quand on compare ça au 99 % de séries policières qui passent.




Ouai mais les séries policières on à l'habitude, la les séries sur ce thème c'est récent


----------



## Samus (18 Août 2007)

ice.in.my.eyes a dit:


> les sous titres sur télétextes sont pour les malentendants donc c'est pour cela qu'ils sont placés ainsi



mais je ne parle pas des sous titres sur télétextes mais des sous-titres disponibles par la TNT !! (en choisissant "langue : Anglais" dans le menu de la télécommande de la TNT)
(car TF1 propose bien de regarder heroes en VO par la TNT...)


----------



## Samus (18 Août 2007)

D'ailleurs, même quand je regarde en VF et que les japonais parlent, les sous-titres sont placés en plein milieu de l'écran !! 
C'est juste... étrange... 
Merci TF1 ! (en meme temps c'ewt vrai qu'avec les VO ils n'ont pas trop l'habitude ! )


----------



## Eul Mulot (18 Août 2007)

Les sous titres lors des dialogues entre Hiro et son poto sont aussi placés de façon "Comic Book" dans la V.O.


----------



## Zyrol (18 Août 2007)

Tiens ça y est je crois que mon fils est aussi fan de Stargate SG1 !!


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (19 Août 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Les sous titres lors des dialogues entre Hiro et son poto sont aussi placés de façon "Comic Book" dans la V.O.




ouiii c'est vrai ça ! maintenant que tu le dit ...


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Août 2007)

Pour les amateurs de spoiler, 17 minutes de vidéo promo sur la saison 3 de Prison Break.


----------



## Majintode (5 Septembre 2007)

J'ai regardé les deux premiers épisodes de Traveler... C'est pas mal du tout !
Ca court comme dans Prison Break saison 2, et ça s'en sort comme Jack Bauer c'est à dire "on ne sait pas comment".
A suivre...

Le synopsis (tiré d'Allociné) :
*Connaissez-vous réellement vos amis ? Jay, Tyler et Will, trois étudiants diplômés de Yale, ont décidé de partir sur les routes afin de s'octroyer un repos bien mérité. Lorsque Jay et Tyler se retrouvent incriminés dans l'attentat d'un des plus grands musées new-yorkais, ils cherchent à contacter leur ami Will, qui pourrait les blanchir. Mais celui-ci a disparu, et plus étrange, il n'existe aucune trace de lui, même sur d'anciennes photos. Les garçons vont devoir tenter d'élucider cet étrange mystère tout en échappant au FBI qui les pourchasse.*


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Septembre 2007)

Le fugitif ou même Two.


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Septembre 2007)

Hier sur M6 j'ai vu leur pub pour la saison 2 de Prison Break et bizarrement, elle était en VO stf! 

Ils ont l'intention de la passer en VO cette saison?


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

Le cancer du cerveau vous guette&#8230;


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Septembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Le cancer du cerveau vous guette



Je sais, les GSM et le Wifi c'est le mal.


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Septembre 2007)

Non le mal absolu c'est le bluetooth! 











:rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Non le mal absolu c'est le bluetooth!
> 
> :rateau:



Chez les schtroumpfs ça doit-être "in" quand même.


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2007)

Marrant, on est quand même quelques uns à trouver _Prison Break_ très très ennuyeux  encore 2 personnes dans mon entourage cette semaine. L'abus de bogoss est dangereux pour l'intérêt des séries  pourtant j'aurai du craquer statistiquement  Un peu convenu comme série je trouve, pas vraiment piquant.

Au fait pour les fans, le pilote et la saison 1 de Twin Peaks est sorti hier, une source bien informée m'a d'ailleurs dit que la qualité est moyenne, pas de remastering  les scènes sombres sont... sombres  Par contre la source est scotchée à son écran depuis qu'il est sorti de la **** hier soir  Ca me fera une occasion de pouvoir la voir en entier  Toujours aussi bien, donc :love:


----------



## Majintode (7 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Marrant, on est quand même quelques uns à trouver _Prison Break_ très très ennuyeux  encore 2 personnes dans mon entourage cette semaine. L'abus de bogoss est dangereux pour l'intérêt des séries  pourtant j'aurai du craquer statistiquement  Un peu convenu comme série je trouve, pas vraiment piquant.
> 
> Au fait pour les fans, le pilote et la saison 1 de Twin Peaks est sorti hier, une source bien informée m'a d'ailleurs dit que la qualité est moyenne, pas de remastering  les scènes sombres sont... sombres  Par contre la source est scotchée à son écran depuis qu'il est sorti de la **** hier soir  Ca me fera une occasion de pouvoir la voir en entier  Toujours aussi bien, donc :love:



Ok mais... qui est BOB ?


Le "Little Man From Another Place" a hanté mes cauchemards pendant un bon moment... :rose:


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2007)

J'ai recu une boite via DHL avec les deux premiers episodes de Dexter S02...
Pour ne rien vous devoiler, demander a votre ami americain de vous les faire parvenir


----------



## woulf (8 Septembre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Ok mais... qui est BOB ?
> 
> 
> Le "Little Man From Another Place" a hanté mes cauchemards pendant un bon moment... :rose:



Ca, faut demander à la femme à la bûche...

J'en ai revu des épisodes récemment, eh bien ça a pris un coup de vieux quand même... 
Dire que je les avais tous enregistrés sur la 5 en vhs... et je crois bien que le dernier épisode a été un des derniers trucs émis par la chaîne...

Et n'oublies pas Majintode: le chew ing gum que vous ai mez va re venir à la modeeeuu !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai recu une boite via DHL avec les deux premiers episodes de Dexter S02...
> Pour ne rien vous devoiler, demander a votre ami americain de vous les faire parvenir



Je les ai vu aussi, c'est vrai que c'est du tout bon


----------



## Zyrol (9 Septembre 2007)

Hello &#224; tous,

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu cette news sur le net, comme quoi le site de VOD de TF1 va proposer la saison 2 de Heroes, 24 heures apres la diffusion aux etats unis en VO sous titr&#233;s VF pour 1.99 &#8364; / episodes.

Perso, je trouve cette initiative tr&#233;s bien, pas d'attente, l&#233;gal...
Par contre, il faut savoir que ce service n'est pas compatible avec notre plateforme...
Il sera apparement possible d'avoir ces &#233;pisodes via la plupart des box des FAI, mais l&#224; encore tout le monde n'y aura pas droit...
De plus, 1.99 &#8364; par episode, c'est tout de meme cher... 1.99 x 23 = 47.77 &#8364; le prix du coffret DVD, et encore, sans le support !!

Et encore en plus en plus... on ne sait pas si ces versions seront censur&#233;s comme on a pu le voir avec les &#233;pisodes diffus&#233;s sur TF1...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Septembre 2007)

Ptain, c'est vrai que l&#224;, avec les saisons de Desperate Housewives, Heroes, Smallville, Nip/Tuck et E.R. qui reprennent ce mois-ci, je sens que l'internet va chauffer sa race... 

J'ai cru lire quelque part que TF1 proposera les &#233;pisodes de la Saison 2 de Heroes en streaming le lendemain de la diffusion US..; apr&#232;s, faut esp&#233;rer que ce sera quand m&#234;me pas payant, parce que sinon a&#231; pue le foutage de gueule... 


EDIT: ce post est un plagiat du post de Zyrol... :rose: Je vais lui verser un million de dollars en jetons de poker, z&#234;tes t&#233;moins..


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Septembre 2007)

wouahhhou !!! tous accros, quelqu'un a des news de 24h00, bauer et sa clique commencent à me manquer.


----------



## Zyrol (9 Septembre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ptain, c'est vrai que là, avec les saisons de Desperate Housewives, Heroes, Smallville, Nip/Tuck et E.R. qui reprennent ce mois-ci, je sens que l'internet va chauffer sa race...
> 
> J'ai cru lire quelque part que TF1 proposera les épisodes de la Saison 2 de Heroes en streaming le lendemain de la diffusion US..; après, faut espérer que ce sera quand même pas payant, parce que sinon aç pue le foutage de gueule...



j'en parle juste au dessus de ton post !


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Septembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> j'en parle juste au dessus de ton post !



C'est chère si ce n'est que de la SD, et comme je ne sais pas si TF1 va passer les versions HD via Internet... Ca serait dommage vu qu'ils sont dispo' au US dans ce format... :mouais:

Sinon, juste comme ça en passant pour tout ceux qui regarde Lost sur TF1, les épisodes sont censurés!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2007)

comment ça censurés?


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> comment ça censurés?



Bah oui, ils coupent des bouts de scène un peu trop dur pour eux bien que la diffusion soit tardive...

Par exemple  dans l'épisode quatre quant Swayers se fait tabasser. La scène fut grandement raccourcie au point d'en être ridicule.  Il commence à se faire cogner et hop fin de scène la gueule en sang pour un rien... :mouais:
Et il y a d'autres exemples malheureusement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2007)

Mouhahahaha. C'est pas comme &#231;a qu'ils vont lutter contre le t&#233;l&#233;chargement...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mouhahahaha. C'est pas comme ça qu'ils vont lutter contre le téléchargement...



Effectivement!  

En même temps, à prendre le gens pour des c**s, un jour ça va bien leur revenir dans les dents. 
Dire que ça fait des années qu'ils ont cette attitude...


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2007)

Bon, hier j'ai regardé Prison Break saison 2 sur M6 et comme Lost sur TF1 c'est aussi censuré... :mouais:

Pas contre contrairement à TF1 ils ne font pas une bande annonce qui raconte quasiment tout l'épisode à venir. Episode qui bien sur est diffusé juste après la pub. Merci TF1 que nous gâcher la surprise. 

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à tirer des "grandes" chaînes françaises malheureusement...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

il me tarde que DH reprenne (le 30 sur ABC, c'est ça ? :love.

Mais pour patienter, j'ai décidé de regarder Weeds.

Ben.... c'est vraiment trop bon cette série. :love: Vraiment, les acteurs sont excellents, le scénario très bien monté, et je trouve que les épisodes montent en intensité. Là, je vais commencer la saison 3, c'est vraiment excellent. 

Ah, est-ce que quelqu'un sait combien d'épisodes comptera la saison 3 ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> comment &#231;a censur&#233;s?



Bizarre que &#231;a t'&#233;tonne &#224; ce point ...  

Ils vont m&#234;me jusqu'&#224; censurer les dialogues des s&#233;ries doubl&#233;es maintenant ... Les soci&#233;t&#233;s de doublage ont des listes de mots &#224; ne pas dire parce que c'est "bouuuh pas bien de dire &#231;a en France" et remplace les mots incrimin&#233;s par d'autres plus politiquement corrects (un comble quand on sait que les rois du PC se trouvent quand m&#234;me aux &#201;tats-unis).

Exemple : dans _grey's anatomy_ l'un des perso est appel&#233; "the nazi", alors que dans la VF il devient "le tyran" car tout de suite &#231;a choque moins. Faut surtout pas avoir de probl&#232;me coco ...

Tiens d'ailleurs je me demande. Pour ceux qui savent, dans Seinfeld le "soup nazi" ils l'appelaient comment dans la VF ? Parce qu'il me semble qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque ils &#233;taient moins farouches et plus respectueux de l'oeuvre originale ... Mais je peux me tromper ! :rateau:


----------



## woulf (14 Septembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Tiens d'ailleurs je me demande. Pour ceux qui savent, dans Seinfeld le "soup nazi" ils l'appelaient comment dans la VF ? Parce qu'il me semble qu'à l'époque ils étaient moins farouches et plus respectueux de l'oeuvre originale ... Mais je peux me tromper ! :rateau:



Seinfeld en VF.... Pourquoi pas s'enfiler l'intégrale de Plus belle la vie, tant qu'on y est ? 
Je me souviens très bien de cet épisode: No soup for you !
Je ne les ai jamais vus en français les seinfeld, mais je parierai quand même qu'à l'époque, ils l'auraient doublé tel quel... Enfin comme dirait l'autre: il ne faut jurer de rien !


----------



## Chang (15 Septembre 2007)

_On peut pas tout traduire mot a mot non plus. 

"Nazi" a la connotation de "facho" en francais. L'emploi du mot "nazi" en anglais est bien plus commun qu'en francais. 

C'est pas un mot qu'on emploie a la legere en francais me semble t-il ...

_Pour revenir au sujet de Seinfeld, c'est vrai que c'est une serie excellente, et la regarder en VF serait bien dommage. Mon episode prefere doit etre celui ou Helene a pris un peu trop de medocs et qu'elle hurle "Steeeeellllaaaaa" ... _

_[YOUTUBE]i1lIkKn9mdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Seinfeld en VF.... Pourquoi pas s'enfiler l'intégrale de Plus belle la vie, tant qu'on y est ?
> Je me souviens très bien de cet épisode: No soup for you !
> Je ne les ai jamais vus en français les seinfeld, mais je parierai quand même qu'à l'époque, ils l'auraient doublé tel quel... Enfin comme dirait l'autre: il ne faut jurer de rien !





Chang a dit:


> Pour revenir au sujet de Seinfeld, c'est vrai que c'est une serie excellente, et la regarder en VF serait bien dommage.



Bah oui je la connais qu'en VO :rateau: ... D'où ma question sur le "soup nazi". 




Chang a dit:


> _On peut pas tout traduire mot a mot non plus.
> 
> "Nazi" a la connotation de "facho" en francais. L'emploi du mot "nazi" en anglais est bien plus commun qu'en francais.
> 
> C'est pas un mot qu'on emploie a la legere en francais me semble t-il ..._


_

On est bien d'accord on ne peut pas traduire mot à mot mais c'était l'exemple qui m'est venu en tête à ce moment. Cependant il y a quand même un minimum. Parce que parfois il y a de quoi se poser des questions sur le respect de l'oeuvre originale quand les dialogues VF sont carrément à mille lieues de la VO sous prétexte que quelqu'un a décidé de les réécrire parce que c'est mieux comme ça (en dehors de toute référence culturelle ou de problème de synchronisation)._


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Septembre 2007)

_*Prison break*_ is back!


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2007)

J'ai commencé Dexter, j'aime mais cette série et le personnage me met très mal à l'aise, par son côté _je tue mais j'en profite pour être un justicier_. J'apprécie de retrouver Miami et ses couleurs, le côté latin et caraïbes pas très loin 

Surtout que Michael C. Hall est une bombe :love:  On est loin de son personnage falot dans 6FU


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> J'ai commencé Dexter, j'aime mais cette série et le personnage me met très mal à l'aise, par son côté _je tue mais j'en profite pour être un justicier_. J'apprécie de retrouver Miami et ses couleurs, le côté latin et caraïbes pas très loin
> 
> Surtout que Michael C. Hall est une bombe :love:  On est loin de son personnage falot dans 6FU



fabuleux comme série


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Septembre 2007)

Voil&#224;, Heroes &#224; repris aussi. 

Pour ceux qui ne peuvent dl chez TF1 vid&#233;o (ceux sous OSX par exemple...) et qui ont leurs &#233;pisodes de leur tata des USA, qu'ils ne comptes pas trop sur des sous-titres fr s'ils ne sont pas bon en anglais orale...



> _Nous ne sous-titrons pas la saison 2 de Heroes.
> Pour tous ceux qui n'auraient pas &#233;t&#233; sur Sub-way depuis 1 mois, sachez que le 29 aout, nous avons pris la d&#233;cision de ne pas sous-titrer la saison 2 de Heroes.
> Ceci parce que TF1 propose une offre l&#233;gale via son site TF1 Vison, et ceci en VOST juste une heure apr&#232;s la diffusion aux USA.
> Nous ne faisons pas des sous-titres pour concurrencer une offre l&#233;gale, mais pour compenser une absence d'offre l&#233;gale.
> ...


Source

Edit: "Heroes-france" fait ses propres sous-titres.


----------



## Majintode (26 Septembre 2007)

*The Kill Point*

_De retour d'Irak, un groupe de vétérans de l'armée organise le braquage d'une grande banque de Pittsburgh. Mais les choses tournent mal et le vol devient vite une prise d'otages..._

J'ai regardé le pilote (qui fait en fait deux épisodes) et j'ai bien aimé. John Leguizamo Vs Donnie Wahlberg, ça donne pas mal


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2007)

Il y a eu le temps du Vi&#234;t-Nam, voici venu celui de la guerre du Golfe II.
Ce qu'il y a de fortiche chez les Am&#233;ricains, c'est leur capacit&#233; &#224; recycler leur histoire contemporaine dans la grande turbine m&#233;diatique.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

ET surtout de refaire les m&#234;mes conneries sans se lasser.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a eu le temps du Viêt-Nam, voici venu celui de la guerre du Golfe II.
> Ce qu'il y a de fortiche chez les Américains, c'est leur capacité à recycler leur histoire contemporaine dans la grande turbine médiatique.


 
Chez nous, c'est pareil,
Tiens, par exemple, Julie Lescault, elle a fait le Rwanda.

Après, pourquoi n'en parle-t-elle pas, je ne sais pas, c'est vrai que peu de gens le savent...

C'est peut-être juste que les ricains, c'est rien que des m'as-tu-vu, en fait.


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4417898 a dit:
			
		

> ET surtout de refaire les mêmes conneries sans se lasser.


Ce ne sont pas les seuls : les Français se débrouillent très bien, eux aussi.


PonkHead a dit:


> Chez nous, c'est pareil,
> Tiens, par exemple, Julie Lescault, elle a fait le Rwanda.


Julie qui ? 


PonkHead a dit:


> Après, pourquoi n'en parle-t-elle pas, je ne sais pas, c'est vrai que peu de gens le savent...
> 
> C'est peut-être juste que les ricains, c'est rien que des m'as-tu-vu, en fait.


Non, les Américains ont raison de se prendre pour les plus forts : ce _sont_ les plus forts. Mais ils oublient parfois que les plus forts ne gagnent pas forcément (une leçon de l'Histoire, mon brave monsieur).

Reste que nous avons un peu plus de peine à mettre en film/image/scénario l'histoire immédiate. Un contre-exemple pourrait être "La légion saute sur Kolwezi" (un chef-d'uvre immarcescible). Il a fallu attendre un certain temps pour que, il y a un ou deux ans, on voie une TV-fiction (réussie) sur l'attentat contre le Rainbow Warrior et une autre (encore plus réussie, avec l'impeccable Tchéky Karyo) sur le SAC [et la tuerie d'Auriol, si je me souviens bien].


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

> immarcessible



  G&#233;nial !! 

_Immarcescible : (adj.) qui ne peut se fl&#233;trir ; &#233;ternel.
Ex. : Chez le fleuriste :
- Bonjour, vendez vous des roses immarcescibles ?
- ... ?
- en plastique..._


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2007)

Il faut remercier le gentil professeur Rollin de sont laborieux travail en essayant d'insuffler quelqu'&#233;nergie aux mots en voie de disparition


----------



## Majintode (26 Septembre 2007)

En tout cas pour faire des séries TV, ils sont balèzes les ricains...


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Septembre 2007)

Quelqu'un a-t-il essay&#233; Gossip Girl ?

Ma soeur lis les bouquins depuis un sacr&#233; bout de temps et attends les tomes qui ne sont pas encore traduit en fran&#231;ais avec impatience. Moi rien que le nom et les r&#233;sum&#233; &#231;a me donne pas envie de voir le livre plus loin, mais qui sais...
Je regarde le premier &#233;pisode ce soir pour voir de quoi il retourne .


----------



## Majintode (27 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il essay&#233; Gossip Girl ?
> 
> Ma soeur lis les bouquins depuis un sacr&#233; bout de temps et attends les tomes qui ne sont pas encore traduit en fran&#231;ais avec impatience. Moi rien que le nom et les r&#233;sum&#233; &#231;a me donne pas envie de voir le livre plus loin, mais qui sais...
> Je regarde le premier &#233;pisode ce soir pour voir de quoi il retourne .




C'est par la m&#234;me &#233;quipe (r&#233;al, etc.) que ceux qui faisaient The OC. Ca doit &#234;tre assez teenage donc (Mischa Barton power et compagnie).


----------



## wip (30 Septembre 2007)

La saison 3 de BattleStar Galactica est sortie en DVD...  :love: 
(Pilote de Heroes inside)


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Septembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> La saison 3 de BattleStar Galactica est sortie en DVD...  :love:
> (Pilote de Heroes inside)



Ils mettent le pilote d'Heroes dans le coffret BG?? Drôle d'idée. :mouais:


----------



## wip (30 Septembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ils mettent le pilote d'Heroes dans le coffret BG?? Drôle d'idée. :mouais:


Oui, mais moi, comme je l'ai pas vu, ça me dérange pas de trop 

Par contre, comme il n'y a pas les WebEpisodes de l'inter-saison, ça gueule pas mal dans les chaumières... Mais c'est pareil sur la version UK...


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Septembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Oui, mais moi, comme je l'ai pas vu, ça me dérange pas de trop
> 
> Par contre, comme il n'y a pas les WebEpisodes de l'inter-saison, ça gueule pas mal dans les chaumières... Mais c'est pareil sur la version UK...



Ils ne sont pas destinés à rester sur le Web, justement ces épisodes? 
(En même temps, c'est moins sympa sur le Mac que sur la TV de regarder des séries, mais bon...) :mouais:


----------



## wip (30 Septembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ils ne sont pas destinés à rester sur le Web, justement ces épisodes?
> (En même temps, c'est moins sympa sur le Mac que sur la TV de regarder des séries, mais bon...) :mouais:


Si, destiné au web, mais les fans aimeraient les avoir en bonne qualité 

Sinon, j'ai appris qu'ils allaient sortir un film en DVD entre la saison 3 et 4. Il serait basé sur l'histoire de Cain et du PEGASUS. :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Septembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Si, destiné au web, mais les fans aimeraient les avoir en bonne qualité
> 
> Sinon, j'ai appris qu'ils allaient sortir un film en DVD entre la saison 3 et 4. Il serait basé sur l'histoire de Cain et du PEGASUS. :rose:



Et hop, des sous-sous en plus à dépenser.


----------



## huexley (30 Septembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Si, destiné au web, mais les fans aimeraient les avoir en bonne qualité
> 
> Sinon, j'ai appris qu'ils allaient sortir un film en DVD entre la saison 3 et 4. Il serait basé sur l'histoire de Cain et du PEGASUS. :rose:



Ce sera Razor

Il devrait être précédé de 8 Mini épisodes histoire de faire monter la sauce ;-9

Pour ma part je vais attendre que la série s'arrête à la 4e saison pour prendre le coffret en DVD  va faire classe a coté de celui de Futurama


----------



## Majintode (30 Septembre 2007)

Californication
David Duchovny de retour dans une série qui me fait un peu penser à The L Word au niveau du ton, des dialogues, de ce côté West ****ing Coast...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2007)

vu l'&#233;pisode 1 de la saison 2 de Heroes.
Ca faisait longtemps que je m'&#233;tais pas autant fait ch... :sleep:


----------



## Zyrol (5 Octobre 2007)

Stargate Atlantis est de retour !
Premier &#233;pisode sympa, dans la lign&#233;e du dernier de la saison 3. je ne suis pas objectif sur cette s&#233;rie de toute fa&#231;on ! 

Pour Heroes, j'ai plutot trouv&#233; ce premier sympa, les choses se mettent en place. Perso, j'avais trop accroch&#233; Heroes saison 1 avant l'&#233;pisode 5, donc on verra dans quelque temps ce qu'il en est de cette deuxieme saison.


----------



## huexley (5 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> vu l'épisode 1 de la saison 2 de Heroes.
> Ca faisait longtemps que je m'étais pas autant fait ch... :sleep:



Si cela peut te rassurer l'épisode 2 c'est pas mieux   J'avais bien aimé la première saison mais la pfft


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Si cela peut te rassurer l'épisode 2 c'est pas mieux   J'avais bien aimé la première saison mais la pfft



sans dire que la nouvelle saison dechire,
j'aime bien le frere et la soeur, en complementaire, je suis sur qu'il y a de bonnes idées derrieres 

Y'a un spoiler a pustule juste au dessus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Californication
> David Duchovny de retour dans une série qui me fait un peu penser à The L Word au niveau du ton, des dialogues, de ce côté West ****ing Coast...


J'ai vu des extraits à la télé l'autre jour, ça a l'air vraiment très bien.  

Aucune chance malheureusement qu'on se risque à faire ce genre de choses en France. Vous n'y pensez pas. Que va dire la ménagère de moins de 50 ans ?  :mouais: 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> vu l'épisode 1 de la saison 2 de Heroes.
> Ca faisait longtemps que je m'étais pas autant fait ch... :sleep:


Moi, je me suis fait ch.. en regardant les premiers épisodes de la saison 1. Donc j'ai décroché et je ne regarde plus. :sleep:


----------



## Nexka (6 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, je me suis fait ch.. en regardant les premiers épisodes de la saison 1. Donc j'ai décroché et je ne regarde plus. :sleep:


Ouaip pareil, jusqu'au 5 ou 6 éme épisode de la saison 1, c'était pas vraiment palpitant... :hein: C'est aprés que ça devient bien. :love: 
Donc peut être qu'ils nous refont le coup pour la saison 2.


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2007)

*Remarque générale:* pour les spoilers, avertissons AVANT  merci d'avance pour les innocents qui lisent dans l'ordre les avertissements notés APRES les textes en blancs


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> sans dire que la nouvelle saison dechire,
> j'aime bien xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Y'a un spoiler a pustule juste au dessus



Ouais, un peu de X-files dedans. (el chupacabra... :love: )


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Octobre 2007)

Futurama revient! :love:


----------



## richard-deux (8 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Futurama revient! :love:



J'ai le coffret des 4 saisons (ou 5, je ne sais plus).
Si je ne me trompe pas la série s'est arrêtée en 2004.

Actuellement c'est NRJ 12 qui rediffuse les épisodes le soir vers 20h.


----------



## Philippe (8 Octobre 2007)

Sortie aujourd'hui en Belgique de l'intégrale d'une série mythique, Les Envahisseurs (Roy Thinnes, David Vincent...), 43 épisodes !

Bon ça a très mal vieilli sans doute, mais même en 3 coffrets DVDs de 33 euros chacun ça donne quand même envie... :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Octobre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'ai le coffret des 4 saisons (ou 5, je ne sais plus).
> Si je ne me trompe pas la s&#233;rie s'est arr&#234;t&#233;e en 2004.
> 
> Actuellement c'est NRJ 12 qui rediffuse les &#233;pisodes le soir vers 20h.



Des coffrets, avec quelques &#233;pisodes pas doubl&#233;s fr (John Di Maggio :love: ). Quoi qu'il en soit, tr&#232;s bonne nouvelle! 



Philippe a dit:


> Sortie aujourd'hui en Belgique de l'int&#233;grale d'une s&#233;rie mythique, Les Envahisseurs (Roy Thinnes, David Vincent...), 43 &#233;pisodes !
> 
> Bon &#231;a a tr&#232;s mal vieilli sans doute, mais m&#234;me en 3 coffrets DVDs de 33 euros chacun &#231;a donne quand m&#234;me envie... :love:



J'en ai vraiment pas grand souvenirs. Peut-&#234;tre un bonne occasion de palier &#224; &#231;a.


----------



## Philippe (8 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> J'en ai vraiment pas grand souvenirs. Peut-être un bonne occasion de palier à ça.





Pas de souvenir des Envahisseurs ? alors c'est que tu n'as pas regardé 
(c'est quand même assez ancien :rateau




​

Parce que c'était mémorable !  dans le genre kitsch, difficile de faire mieux :




​

Le meilleur : le petit doigt impossible à plier qui permet d'identifier à coup sûr le méchant envahisseur :




​

Ça passait dans les années 70, j'avais une quinzaine d'années  j'adorais


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Octobre 2007)

Je suis sur d&#8217;en avoir vu des &#233;pisodes, m&#234;me si j&#8217;ai beaucoup plus de souvenir de &#171; la quatri&#232;me dimension &#187;. :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> dans le genre kitsch, difficile de faire mieux :
> 
> 
> envahisseurs​



Si si, c'est possible  

*Cosmos 1999*

[YOUTUBE]8DF9nDJZrdA[/YOUTUBE]

ou *L'&#226;ge de Cristal*

[YOUTUBE]KjjGTOFo61E[/YOUTUBE]


Toute ma jeunesse ! :love:


----------



## Staby (8 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> vu l'épisode 1 de la saison 2 de Heroes.
> Ca faisait longtemps que je m'étais pas autant fait ch... :sleep:



Pareil, je n'ai pas regardé jusqu'a la fin.. Mais si tu as aimé la saison 1, regarde le 2 on se remet bien dedans. Les premiers episodes de la saison etaient aussi nuls...mais plus ca va...


----------



## Philippe (8 Octobre 2007)

Jamais vu _L'âge de Cristal_ mais il est vrai qu'avec _Cosmos 1999_, nous avons affaire à un sérieux concurrent :rateau:




iDuck a dit:


> Toute ma jeunesse ! :love:



Pareil 

(sauf que j'ai quelques années de plus :rose:  :rateau


----------



## huexley (8 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Futurama revient! :love:



Kiss my shiny metal ass :love:


Je suis tellement impatient !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Jamais vu _L'âge de Cristal_ mais il est vrai qu'avec _Cosmos 1999_, nous avons affaire à un sérieux concurrent :rateau:


Ca se vaut.


----------



## huexley (8 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca se vaut.



Ouais mais en kitch ils ne font pas le poids


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Ouais mais en kitch ils ne font pas le poids



P'tain, j'adorais cette s&#233;rie! Ca passait dans "_Samedi est &#224; vous_" et je d&#233;testais que les t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs votaient pour d'autres s&#233;ries. J'attendais mon &#233;pisode tous les week end. :love:


----------



## huexley (8 Octobre 2007)

/me se sent moins seul      :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Ouais mais en kitch ils ne font pas le poids


Pas mal en effet. Mais que dis-tu de &#231;a ?

[DM]4VJjsI0f8NyHW45gh[/DM]


----------



## raphpascual (8 Octobre 2007)

Vous oubliez *l'Homme qui valait trois milliards* :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="353"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/woOLEEu8RLI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/woOLEEu8RLI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="353"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Vous oubliez *l'Homme qui valait trois milliards* :love:
> 
> vidéo



Ouais. Y'a même eu la femme. Ils n'ont juste pas osé faire le chien qui valait 3 milliards.


----------



## Philippe (8 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> "Samedi est à vous"




Samedi est à vous !!! Ah là là, que de souvenirs :love:

Passé par là moi aussi. C'est là que j'ai découvert _Le Prisonnier_, _Chapeau melon_, _Les Envahisseurs_, _Amicalement vôtre_, _Les Mystères de l'Ouest_...


Ou : comment vous rendre accro aux séries télé dès le plus jeue âge. Aujourd'hui le principe a un peu changé mais bon...


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]BY-UZcL-uFA[/YOUTUBE]





Qui parlait de kitch ?!...


----------



## woulf (9 Octobre 2007)

Si vous allez par l&#224;, on va voir du cot&#233; de Buck Rogers, hein 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fHJ8NsppF4&mode=related&search=


Bidi bidi bidi groovy get down...


----------



## Chang (9 Octobre 2007)

> "_Samedi est à vous_"



:love:

Souveniiiirs ...

Bon sinon on va peut etre pas faire un concours de la serie la plus kitsch hein, c'est rigolo au debut mais apres ca lasse un peu ...  ...


----------



## Nephou (15 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ouais. Y'a m&#234;me eu la femme. Ils n'ont juste pas os&#233; faire le chien qui valait 3 milliards.



ben si&#8230; &#224; un moment &#8220;_super Jaimie&#8221;  _(Mme 3 Milliards donc) a un chien bionique (Max)  _mais qu&#8217;est-ce qu&#8217;on s&#8217;en fout _


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Octobre 2007)

A ce propos, j'ai regard&#233; "Bionic Woman" : bof bof, &#231;a risque de ne pas durer longtemps...

"Dirty sexy money" : j'accroche bien sur cette s&#233;rie, &#224; voir comment &#231;a &#233;volue
"Weeds, saison 3" : je suis fan :love:
"Heroes, saison 2" : Je suis septique sur l'&#233;volution...

"Prison Break" : tellement incoh&#233;rent que &#231;a devient presque marrant 

"Big Bang Theory" : tr&#232;s tr&#232;s dr&#244;le, humour potache, mais j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2007)

Dexter saison 2:
je me disais que la saison 1 se suffisait à elle-même, et qu'il fallait éviter de suivre la saison 2 de peur d'être déçu. L'episode 1 m'a rassuré, je pense que ça peut être assez bonard :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> A ce propos, j'ai regardé "Bionic Woman" : bof bof, ça risque de ne pas durer longtemps...



Moi j'aime bien




le_magi61 a dit:


> "Weeds, saison 3" : je suis fan :love:


Je le suis devenu pendant la saison 2



le_magi61 a dit:


> "Heroes, saison 2" : Je suis septique sur l'évolution...


pas mieux



le_magi61 a dit:


> "Prison Break" : tellement incohérent que ça devient presque marrant


Ah j'aime bien quand même

Je vais attaquer la suite de Dexter. j'avais adoré la saison 1

Quelqu'un a des news de Battlestar Galactica et de Jericho?


----------



## Stargazer (15 Octobre 2007)

Battlestar doit reprendre normalement le 24 Novembre. Et un nouveau personnage fait son apparition.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des news de Battlestar Galactica et de Jericho?



Pour le 8 Janvier normalement Jericho.


----------



## huexley (16 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Battlestar Galactica et de Jericho?



Les premiers Webepisodes de Razor sont sur Youtube ;-)


----------



## teo (16 Octobre 2007)

*huexley*: :love: Thanks for the tip


----------



## Philippe (20 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous les amateurs de séries 


Pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas -> Deadwood, dont je viens de terminer de visionner la 2e saison, est une série tout à fait exceptionnelle   

Plus qu'une "simple" série d'ailleurs, tant l'ambition de son propos dépasse largement celle que l'on associe généralement à ce genre télévisuel.

HBO, évidemment 




​

Au départ simple campement abritant hors-la-loi, parias de la société et chercheurs d'or, Deadwood (dans le Dakota du Sud) se trouve dans les Black Hills, les célèbres "Collines noires", et en territoire indien, - donc situé en-dehors de toute juridiction américaine au moment de sa fondation vers 1870. Personnages imaginaires ou ayant réellement existant (on y croise une Calamity Jane particulièrement truculente ) s'y côtoient, et tout cela donne une série fascinante de justesse, dont les acteurs et actices sont tout simplement magnifiques, et un scénario et une interprétation d'une précision étonnante ; bref, c'est à voir.

Ian McShane (ci-dessus en vignette) y interprète Al Swearengen, patron du plus grand établissement de jeu et du plus grand bordel de la ville et patron occulte de toute la ville ; l'acteur a été récompensé à plusieurs reprises pour cette création vraiment... hors du commun :rateau: (ceux qui ont vu Deadwood me comprendront aisément ).



Justement... c'est à ces derniers que je voulais aussi m'adresser, càd à ceux ou celles qui auraient suivi la série : une rapide recherche sur le net m'apprend que la série aurait été stoppée. Trois saisons ont été bouclées, et la 4e, - qui devait être la dernière, a été tout bonnement "supprimée" (pour des raisons de budget). Tollé des "accros" à la série, ensuite "promesse" de la production de terminer la saga par un long métrage puis... plus rien. Quelqu'un a-t-il suivi l'affaire ? et où en sont-ils pour l'instant ?

Je dois dire qu'il serait dommage qu'une série d'une telle qualité s'arrête de cette façon...


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2007)

Pour _Heroes_, des bonnes choses, mais la série passe en 2e classe dans mon classement, elle était en probation en fin de première saison, là le purgatoire en attendant (j'en suis au 3e épisode). Ne vous méprenez pas, j'aime toujours beaucoup et je suis intrigué, évidemment, mais pour le moment je la trouve très classique, moins originale, moins créatrice et innovante, utilisant certaines facilités peu dignes de la première saison (je n'en parlerai pas ici, même en "blanc" pour éviter tout spoiler ), ils se laissent aller, trop facile, messieurs de l'écriture  Innovez, c'est avec ça que vous nous en avez foutu plein la vue l'année dernière  Reste que j'ai vraiment accroché à partir du 3 ou 4e épisode de la S. 1, donc le purgatoire est peut-être bientôt fini 

Sinon, j'ai commencé _Kyle XY_, très "famille". Pas grand chose à dire, intéressant par certains côtés mais un peu lent et plein de bons sentiments (mais il en faut pour tout les publics ), je suis le premier à verser ma larme mais bon


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Octobre 2007)

"Damages" and "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" ont l'air pas mal du tout.
Sinon y a toujours ca...


----------



## stephane6646 (21 Octobre 2007)

j'ai beaucoup aimé "rome" saison 1 et 2


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Octobre 2007)

stephane6646 a dit:


> j'ai beaucoup aimé "rome" saison 1 et 2



Ca fait pas trop péplum bas de gamme comme série? 

Après Troy (en autres films) et sont gros budget qui ont abouti a un film très... Hum.. La méfiance est de mise pour moi sur ce genre de production.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ca fait pas trop péplum bas de gamme comme série?
> 
> Après Troy (en autres films) et sont gros budget qui ont abouti a un film très... Hum.. La méfiance est de mise pour moi sur ce genre de production.



c'est vraiment l'inverse: pas de froufrous, ou plutôt, des froufrous, mais surtout du sang, de la cruauté, de la fureur, des coups vicieux, des complots, des meutres, de la décadence, des orgies, du sexe, de la sueur

:love:


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ca fait pas trop péplum bas de gamme comme série?
> 
> Après Troy (en autres films) et sont gros budget qui ont abouti a un film très... Hum.. La méfiance est de mise pour moi sur ce genre de production.





yvos a dit:


> c'est vraiment l'inverse: pas de froufrous, ou plutôt, des froufrous, mais surtout du sang, de la cruauté, de la fureur, des coups vicieux, des complots, des meutres, de la décadence, des orgies, du sexe, de la sueur
> 
> :love:


Ou comment accéder au pouvoir suprême par tous les moyens...  
Cette série est vraiment très bien réussie... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2007)

Bon, voila.
J'arrête définitivement Heroes. Ca devient ridicule... :rateau:


----------



## huexley (23 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> c'est vraiment l'inverse: pas de froufrous, ou plutôt, des froufrous, mais surtout du sang, de la cruauté, de la fureur, des coups vicieux, des complots, des meutres, de la décadence, des orgies, du sexe, de la sueur
> 
> :love:



pour moi les séries signée HBO sont souvent gage de qualité (tout comme band of brothers)


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Octobre 2007)

c'est &#224; cause de l'episode d'hier soir? 
&#231;a commence aussi &#224; ma gonfler, mais je n'ai pas encore vu celui d'hier...


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> c'est vraiment l'inverse: pas de froufrous, ou plutôt, des froufrous, mais surtout du sang, de la cruauté, de la fureur, des coups vicieux, des complots, des meutres, de la décadence, des orgies, du sexe, de la sueur
> 
> :love:





tirhum a dit:


> Ou comment accéder au pouvoir suprême par tous les moyens...
> Cette série est vraiment très bien réussie... :love:



Un peu rassuré du coup. 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, voila.
> J'arrête définitivement Heroes. Ca devient ridicule... :rateau:



L'épisode 5 en est la cause? (pas encore vu pour ma part.)


----------



## huexley (23 Octobre 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> c'est à cause de l'episode d'hier soir?
> ça commence aussi à ma gonfler, mais je n'ai pas encore vu celui d'hier...



Un parfum de Santa Barbara


Pour ceux qui veulent du rab' de testostérone Le 3e Web Episode Razor disponible sous titré ici

Adama's kickass  (notez le clin d'oeil à un célèbre économiseur d'écran)


----------



## Lalla (23 Octobre 2007)

*Stephèn???*
oui oui c'est du flood...


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> c'est vraiment l'inverse: pas de froufrous, ou plutôt, des froufrous, mais surtout du sang, de la cruauté, de la fureur, des coups vicieux, des complots, des meutres, de la décadence, des orgies, du sexe, de la sueur
> 
> :love:


Absolument.
Le choix d'acteurs britanniques est une grande idée, leur diction évitant certain ridicule [même si l'on pourrait se dire que le parallèle historique voudrait que Rome=USA et Grèce=Europe].
La direction d'acteur et ces derniers sont excellents. Marc-Antoine, une fois débarrassé de _Cizeur_ est un personnage dramatique à souhait.
On pourrait dire que c'est une série vériste, dans la mesure où les producteurs s'attachent à montrer ce dont on ne parle jamais : l'extrême violence, la crasse, les turpitudes de cette société. On en a une vision très édulcorée en général et les peplums n'ont fait qu'accentuer cela. Ici, ça saigne et ça baise.

Note : il semblerait que la mère d'Octave et d'Octavia, Atia, plutôt que d'être obsédée par le pouvoir et le sexe, était une personne très religieuse et morale  _cf. Dialogue des Orateurs [XXVIII]._


----------



## stephane6646 (27 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, voila.
> J'arrête définitivement Heroes. Ca devient ridicule... :rateau:



Pourquoi? Au contraire, comme dans la première série, les situations se mettent en place; il apparaît de nouveaux personnages et donc de nouvelles problématiques. Cette série me fait penser à une toile d'araignée, doucement tissée...


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2007)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Pourquoi? Au contraire, comme dans la première série, les situations se mettent en place; il apparaît de nouveaux personnages et donc de nouvelles problématiques. Cette série me fait penser à une toile d'araignée, doucement tissée...



c'est surtout une pelote de laine avec un chat qui joue avec... ca fait des noeuds 
en tout cas, le dernier episode (5) est completement a coté de la plaqu!


----------



## stephane6646 (28 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est surtout une pelote de laine avec un chat qui joue avec... ca fait des noeuds
> en tout cas, le dernier episode (5) est completement a coté de la plaqu!



Au risque de spoiler, j'aimerais que tu me donnes une explication parce que je ne vois pas en quoi c'est  "à côté de la plaque"... donc en mp?


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Octobre 2007)

Pour Fab'Fab  toute la saison 2 en spoiler ici. 

*Attention gros spoiler!!!*

(Pour ma part, comme je suis encore la série, je regarde pas.  )


----------



## huexley (28 Octobre 2007)

J ai pas isé lire, je n'accroche pas trop la saison 2 peut-être l'effet nouveauté qui s'est estompé, un peu comme Lost, mais j'avoue que cela passe bien le temps sur le bateau


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> J ai pas isé lire, je n'accroche pas trop la saison 2 peut-être l'effet nouveauté qui s'est estompé, un peu comme Lost, mais j'avoue que cela passe bien le temps sur le bateau



Lost c'était bon la saison 3. 

Mais c'est vrai que certaines choses dans la saison 2 de Heroes sont foireuses à mon goût.

Comme la "fille spirituel" de _Benjamin Franklin_ qui semble tout droit sortie de _Smallville_ ou le copycat qui fait de la corde à sauter... :mouais:

Faut pas que ça vire teenagers avec une pléthore de futur sur-ado avec de sur-problèmes scolaires.  

Et puis ça m'irrite de les entendre dire "Power" je préfèrerais qu'ils emploient le mot "skill" ça ferait moins _Power Ranger_...


----------



## Chang (29 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Lost c'était bon la saison 3.
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que certaines choses dans la saison 2 de Heroes sont foireuses à mon goût.
> 
> ...



Power = pouvoir

Skill = aptitude

Et puis quand meme, c'est de toute facon tres comics dans le genre. La photo, les persos, le scenario ... tout est dans cette ambiance un peu kikoolol quand meme, sans virer (du moins dans la saison 1) dans le mauvais cote de la barriere ...

Sinon pour les spoilers, ca serait bien de pas trop en avoir, voir pas du tout ... ou en mp ... y'a rien de plus desagreable pour ceux qui attendent de voir la serie en question.

Merci !


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Power = pouvoir
> 
> Skill = aptitude



Ce sais tr&#232;s bien ce que ces mots signifient. C'est pas par hasard que je les ai &#233;cris. 



> Et puis quand meme, c'est de toute facon tres comics dans le genre. La photo, les persos, le scenario ... tout est dans cette ambiance un peu kikoolol quand meme, sans virer (du moins dans la saison 1) dans le mauvais cote de la barriere ...
> 
> Sinon pour les spoilers, ca serait bien de pas trop en avoir, voir pas du tout ... ou en mp ... y'a rien de plus desagreable pour ceux qui attendent de voir la serie en question.
> 
> Merci !


Bah, j'ai pas vraiment spoil&#233; un &#233;pisodes pass&#233; il y a une semaine dans un fil qui parlent de s&#233;ries en VO...


----------



## teo (29 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> (...)
> Sinon pour les spoilers, ca serait bien de pas trop en avoir, voir pas du tout ... ou en mp ... y'a rien de plus desagreable pour ceux qui attendent de voir la serie en question.
> Merci !



Je pense pareil. Des liens comment G2LOQ a fait plus haut, c'est tr&#232;s bien pour ceux qui veulent, moi &#231;a me va comme syst&#232;me  mais si vous mettez quoi que ce soit dans le corps du message, autant que ce soit en blanc et annonc&#233; de fa&#231;on bien visible. Je pr&#233;viens, je me permettrai, si vous m'annoncez que Bree est une Cylon avec le pouvoir de voler, de gentiment vous faire parvenir une _enveloppe rouge_ en tout amiti&#233; 

C&#244;t&#233; s&#233;rie, j'ai enfin pu continuer la S2 de Desperate Housewives. Je dois &#234;tre au 19e &#233;pisode, &#231;a se laisse regarder m&#234;me si bon, &#231;a a perdu aussi quelque chose.

_Les filles ont quand m&#234;me un sacr&#233; probl&#232;me avec leur pelouse  A un moment ou &#224; un autre, il leur arrive quelque chose avec ou dessus, &#224; part peut-&#234;tre Lynette _ Quelle bonne tranche de rigolade devant mon &#233;cran


----------



## fpoil (29 Octobre 2007)

message certifi&#233; sans spoiler inside  :

je me suis fait les &#233;pisdoes 2 &#224; 5 saison 2 d'heroes hier soir et c'est vrai que c'est un peu plus "mou du genoux" que la saison 1, les sc&#233;naristes p&#233;dalent un peu dans la semoule pour se renouveler mais pour un dimanche soir d'automne, cela reste un divertissement honorable, pas la s&#233;rie du si&#232;cle mais bon


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Octobre 2007)

Ah oui, la saison 3 de *Lost* est dispo' aujourd'hui en coffret DVD en France. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2007)

Spoiler lu. Ca confirme le fait que je n'irai pas plus loin dans Heroes.
C'est du grand n'importe quoi. J'ai l'impression que que même "Hanna Montana" que regarde ma fille est moins stupide...  :rateau:


----------



## stephane6646 (29 Octobre 2007)

Là c'est moi qui ne comprend rien... où "heroes 2 " est "stupide" ou "bat du genoux"?? Si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'était plutôt long à se mettre en place au début de la saison 1, avec le Peter qui pensait voler etc... C'est vraiment devenu intéressant une fois passé le 10ème épisode. Et bien je suis sûr qu'il en sera de même pour la saison 2 ....


----------



## huexley (29 Octobre 2007)

Dans l'&#233;pisode 2 de Bionic Woman on a droit &#224; un cross over plut&#244;t dr&#244;le&#8230; On peu voir sur une t&#233;l&#233;vision un passage m&#233;morable de BattleStar Galactica&#8230; Avec un bout de casting commun j'avoue appr&#233;cier 

C'est Exodus s&#251;rement un de mes &#233;pisodes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Dans l'épisode 2 de Bionic Woman on a droit à un cross over plutôt drôle On peu voir sur une télévision un passage mémorable de BattleStar Galactica Avec un bout de casting commun j'avoue apprécier
> 
> C'est Exodus sûrement un de mes épisodes préféré



Ah oui j'ai vu ça aussi, j'ai trouvé ça excellent!!!

Pour revenir à Heroes, effectivement il avait fallu 10 épisodes pour qu'il se passe quelque chose. Ils vont pas nous fair le coup à chaque fois...


----------



## teo (30 Octobre 2007)

Mais si, tu vas te laisser tenter, c'&#233;tait bien avant le 10 que tu as accroch&#233;


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2007)

Ben en fait j'avais pas accroché tant que ça... C'est peut-être pour ça aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2007)

Les tournages des s&#233;ries US pourrait &#234;tre retard&#233;s par une gr&#232;ve des sc&#233;naristes.

Il faudra donc peut-&#234;tre &#234;tre encore plus patient pour voir les &#233;pisodes futurs.


Remarquez qu'en France aussi on fait gr&#232;ve dans la fiction : gr&#232;ve de la cr&#233;ativit&#233;. Et &#231;a fait plusieurs ann&#233;es que &#231;a dure. :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (3 Novembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Côté série, j'ai enfin pu continuer la S2 de Desperate Housewives. Je dois être au 19e épisode, ça se laisse regarder même si bon, ça a perdu aussi quelque chose.



La saison 2 n'est pas, selon moi, la meilleure.  
Si la première saison était une réussite, la seconde est plus noire et les dialogues font beaucoup moins mouche que dans la première.
En revanche, je reconnais que les scénaristes ont travaillé énormément sur la vie de Bree Van De Kamp.
Je trouve même qu'elle fait pitié, la pauvre.

Je regarde la saison 3 sur C+ et là, je trouve que c'est un régal même si je me demande l'intérêt des derniers épisodes: l'histoire du meurtre et de la disparition d'un des personnages (je tais le nom pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu la saison  ) est résolu depuis le 16/17 épisodes.

DH est une bonne série, impeccable pour la détente.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2007)

Une bonne s&#233;rie pour adorer d&#233;tester les USA. :love:


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2007)

Euh savoir qu'un de personnages va se faire trucider dans la saison 3, rien que d'en entendre parler, ça gâche déjà un peu le plaisir   je vais vite essayer d'oublier 
Il en me manque que le 23-24 à voir. J'ai hâte  Oui, Bree Van De Kamp est très entourée par les scénaristes pendant cette saison 2, elle est très attachante malgré sa folie, _Control Freak_, ça me rappelle tellement quelqu'un  Je trouve en fait que toute la saison 2 est comme un nud coulant qui se serre lentement autour des personnages principaux et quand elle arrive sur la fin (je ne connais pas encore la toute fin mais bon ) ils sont tous très seuls, dans le noir et la corde qui leur crame la peau. C'est effectivement très très noir, mais c'est aussi très beau.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2007)

Desperate Houseviwes, j'adore ! :love:


----------



## meskh (3 Novembre 2007)

NCIS, j'adore ! :love:


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2007)

DH S3 est plus amusant que DH S2.

Hier soir, j'ai fait le m&#233;nager de moins de 50 ans et j'ai fait mon repassage en regardant un &#233;pisode de la 1&#232;re saison de SFU et force est de constater que c'est _vraiment_ tr&#232;s bien, m&#234;me en le revoyant quelques ann&#233;es plus tard [vu la rapide obsolescence des s&#233;ries, c'est pas mal].

Les Sopranos S6 a recommenc&#233; sur Jimmy jeudi dernier, cette fois-ci avec toute la 6&#232;me saison et son d&#233;nouement (que je vais m'empresser d'aller voir chez HBO ... vous voulez que je vous raconte (c'est une blague )).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2007)

Moi, hier soir, j'ai regardé la nouvelle série, "Jericho", sur M6. C'est pas mal du tout.


----------



## teo (4 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, hier soir, j'ai regardé la nouvelle série, "Jericho", sur M6. C'est pas mal du tout.





teo a dit:


> ()_Jericho_, je demande à voir la suite (j'ai vu les 2 premiers épisodes), le sujet d'une explosion nucléaire est un peu bateau, mais au fond, ce n'est pas si important: cela pourrait être n'importe quoi (privation énergétique brutale, attaque virale...) et on aurait la même sensation: cela m'a fait pensé à certaines scènes de la _Guerre des Mondes_ et ça me persuade un peu plus qu'il en faudrait très peu pour les colosses (particulièrement l'étasunien) s'effondrent par la simple brutalité des relations entre individus ou groupes sociaux face à une situation de crise majeure. Pas étonnant que le public l'ait boudée (dans un premier temps du moins).



Pour avoir vu maintenant toute la saison, je garde mon avis ci-dessus, en ajoutant qu'il y a vraiment des baisses de régimes suivant les épisodes. Mais persistez la série en vaut la peine. Dans l'ensemble, bien, mais quelques petites choses m'ont quand même gênés, surtout, et ce n'est pas un spoiler, la manière de filmer une ville de 5000 habitants comme si c'était un hameau de 200 personne à l'écran: c'est dommage, les réunions publiques avec 40 personnes dans la salle ça fait un peu mou du genoux au niveau réalisme   Et dans un monde sans ressource énergétique, ils n'arrêtent pas de prendre leur énorme SUV pour plus ou moins pas grand chose et de laisser les lumières allumées, c'est à mourir de rire 

Heureusement, les trois-quatre derniers épisodes donnent vraiment envie d'une 2e saison. J'espère pouvoir un jour la voir en espérant que les scénaristes se concentreront sur leur sujet et ne s'éparpilleront pas comme dans certains épisodes de la S1


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Pour avoir vu maintenant toute la saison, je garde mon avis ci-dessus, en ajoutant qu'il y a vraiment des baisses de régimes suivant les épisodes. Mais persistez la série en vaut la peine. Dans l'ensemble, bien, mais quelques petites choses m'ont quand même gênés, surtout, et ce n'est pas un spoiler, la manière de filmer une ville de 5000 habitants comme si c'était un hameau de 200 personne à l'écran: c'est dommage, les réunions publiques avec 40 personnes dans la salle ça fait un peu mou du genoux au niveau réalisme   Et dans un monde sans ressource énergétique, ils n'arrêtent pas de prendre leur énorme SUV pour plus ou moins pas grand chose et de laisser les lumières allumées, c'est à mourir de rire
> 
> Heureusement, les trois-quatre derniers épisodes donnent vraiment envie d'une 2e saison. J'espère pouvoir un jour la voir en espérant que les scénaristes se concentreront sur leur sujet et ne s'éparpilleront pas comme dans certains épisodes de la S1


De saison 2, il a failli ne pas y en avoir faute d'audience. Mais la chaîne a reçu beaucoup de demandes de la part des fans qui envoyaient des sacs de cacahuètes. Et ils ont préféré céder plutôt que de continuer à être envahis de sacs de cacahuètes.


----------



## teo (4 Novembre 2007)

oui, on a largement parl&#233; des cahouetes ici-m&#234;me  C'est il me semble m&#234;me pour la fin de la saison 1 que les fans faisaient travailler la poste US


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Novembre 2007)

Un petit reportage US de cette histoire. 

Sinon, j'ai regard&#233; les &#233;pisodes d'hier, et &#231;a fait vraiment bizarre de les entendre parler fran&#231;ais... J'ai vraiment trop pris l'habitude de la VO... :rateau:

Vivement que l'on puisse choisir VO/VF &#224; la TV.  

The History of 'NUTS' -- JERICHO (*Spoilers* *donc si vous n'avez pas d&#233;j&#224; vu la s&#233;rie*  )


----------



## huexley (5 Novembre 2007)

Une bonne analyse qui fait que je n'accroche pas la saison 2 de Heroes


Par contre Razor :love: HOLY FRAK !!


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Novembre 2007)

Bon, d'apr&#232;s mon mag TV, _*Jericho*_ (sur M6) c'est encore trois &#233;pisodes cette semaine pour ensuite revenir "ult&#233;rieurement"... :mouais:


----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2007)

La BO de BattleStar Saison 3 est sortie. Mais bon, pas facile à trouver dans le supermarché du coin :rateau:. Va falloir que j'aille faire un p'tit tour sur les champs... J'aime trop la musique de cette série. J'écoute toujour avec autant d'émotion celle de la saison 1 et 2  .


----------



## huexley (6 Novembre 2007)

Deuxième visionnage de Razor. 3h de vie que je ne regrette pas Qu'elle tension et qu'elle fin ! :love:


----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Deuxième visionnage de Razor. 3h de vie que je ne regrette pas Qu'elle tension et qu'elle fin ! :love:


Je vais encore passer pour un nioube, mais on le trouve ou cet épisode de 90 mn ? Il est en vente ? C'est secret ??


----------



## huexley (7 Novembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Je vais encore passer pour un nioube, mais on le trouve ou cet épisode de 90 mn ? Il est en vente ? C'est secret ??



Bon **ENFIN*  *l'épisode 7 de Heroes était plutôt au dessus de cette deuxième saison !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Bon **ENFIN*  *l'épisode 7 de Heroes était plutôt au dessus de cette deuxième saison !



Mouhahahahahaha


----------



## flotow (10 Novembre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Bon **ENFIN*  *l'&#233;pisode 7 de Heroes &#233;tait plut&#244;t au dessus de cette deuxi&#232;me saison !



.......................................................
........................... 



Spoiler juste au dessus 


tiens, y'en a qui ont ete perdus au passage


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Novembre 2007)

Heureusement que j'avais d&#233;j&#224; vu l'&#233;pisode!


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Novembre 2007)

Le créateur de "Heroes" s'excuse pour la qualité de la 2e saison.

*Fab'Fab*


----------



## gwena (17 Novembre 2007)

la saison 2 de heroes n'est pas lente, j'hallucine!
par contre l'&#233;pisode 8 est pourri et lent, mais c'est bien le seul!
apr&#233;s y'a toujours quelques nunucheries avec la pompom girl, enfin bon, elle est blonde et c'est une ado, on lui pardonne... (ou pas...)
quandt au passage hiro dans le Japon medieval j'ai bien aim&#233;, &#231;a change un peu!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]ogT8npaw9-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de finir les 13 épisodes de Dirt S1, avec Courteney Cox-Arquette. Ca passe sur Jimmy. "Drama-sexy comedy".
Le petit monde d'Hollywood vu au travers des yeux de Lucie Spiller, la Redac'Chef de 2 magazines, _Now_, un Gala west-coast et _Dirt_, un tabloïd trash  Le linge sale de tout le monde y passe, à grand coup de photos volées, de confessions achetées et de chantages divers.
Chacun en prend pour son grade et les digressions schyzophréniques et/ou défoncées de certain-es, font que ce qui aurait pu être ennuyeux et parfois très limite prend corps, vie et finalement, très drôle et saisissant (_pas pour tout public, on dirait "Vivid and very graphic" en américain _). 
Les personnages de Courteney Cox-Arquette et Josh Stewart ne sont pas particulièrement sympathiques mais sont, je dois dire, chacun dans leur _genre_, très très très sexy 
Apparition-clin d'il de Jennifer Aniston dans le dernier épisode. C'est chaud. Très chaud


----------



## melaure (17 Novembre 2007)

Bon je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai raté les 4 premiers épisode de Stargate SG1 saison 10     

Enfin ils ont l'air vivant, mais je ne sais pas comment ils sont sortis de la débacle contre les ORI dans le dernier épisode de la saison 9 ... :mouais:


----------



## Zyrol (18 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Bon je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai raté les 4 premiers épisode de Stargate SG1 saison 10
> 
> Enfin ils ont l'air vivant, mais je ne sais pas comment ils sont sortis de la débacle contre les ORI dans le dernier épisode de la saison 9 ... :mouais:



là je peux te renseigner !!! je suis cette série depuis ses débuts  

tu veux vraiment savoir ? ou tu préfères les regarder ?


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> l&#224; je peux te renseigner !!! je suis cette s&#233;rie depuis ses d&#233;buts
> 
> tu veux vraiment savoir ? ou tu pr&#233;f&#232;res les regarder ?



Les regarder ? Je n'ai pas ma Time Machine pour remonter de 20 jours et programmer EyeTV ...   

Et M6 ne fait pas de rediff en d&#233;cal&#233;. C'est sur que je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais les voir.

Tant qu'on y est, tu sais quand passe la 3&#232;me saison d'Atlantis, que je me fasse pas avoir encore une fois. Faut dire aussi que passer SG-1 en deuxi&#232;me partie de soir&#233;e, on y fais pas gaffe sur le programme t&#233;l&#233; ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2007)

Je suis en plein Eureka. C'est sympa. C'est pas non plus la série du siècle, mais c'est pas mal du tout.

Je me suis fait le Razor de Battlestar. Fabuleux.
Il me semble qu'il y en a un deuxième diffusé le 24 ou je me trompe?


----------



## wip (19 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis en plein Eureka. C'est sympa. C'est pas non plus la série du siècle, mais c'est pas mal du tout.
> 
> Je me suis fait le Razor de Battlestar. Fabuleux.
> Il me semble qu'il y en a un deuxième diffusé le 24 ou je me trompe?


J'ai entendue parler de deux versions. La deuxième serait plus longue que la première. Une version pour le DVD je crois. Par contre, je crois qu'elle est plutot attendue début décembre...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2007)

D'après mon Widget Tv Forecast, ça passe dans 5 jours...


----------



## spud34 (19 Novembre 2007)

Bientôt y aura plus de séries américaines, suite à la grève des scénaristes à Hollywood; faut en profiter...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2007)

Anecdote drôle: dans Eureka, dans l'épisode 7 ou 8, l'ordinateur central a un virus.
Le héros leur sort "vous devriez prendre un mac..."


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Bientôt y aura plus de séries américaines, suite à la grève des scénaristes à Hollywood; faut en profiter...




on reviendra aux _classiques_: _Battlestar Galactica 1978_ et _Chips_ :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Novembre 2007)

Et avec ça un p'tit Ponch' ?


----------



## arcank (19 Novembre 2007)

> Anecdote drôle: dans Eureka, dans l'épisode 7 ou 8, l'ordinateur central a un virus.
> Le héros leur sort "vous devriez prendre un mac..."


Oui, c'est bien marrant ^^
La série n'est pas prétentieuse, et bien drôle.


----------



## teo (5 Décembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> on reviendra aux _classiques_: _Battlestar Galactica 1978_ et _Chips_ :affraid:



Je me suis endormi à la moitié du pilote (Ep 1-2) de _Battlestar Galactica 78_, exhumé des limbes, même pas eu envie de regarder la fin  C'est vraiment étonnant que la suite soit si bonne, avec une série aussi nanard que la première 

A ce propos, après avoir vu *BG: Razor* n'hésitez pas à le regarder en VO st-anglais, nettement plus compréhensible que la VO st-français !  

En attendant l'été 2008 pour la suite et la S4 ?


----------



## benjamin (5 Décembre 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Bientôt y aura plus de séries américaines, suite à la grève des scénaristes à Hollywood; faut en profiter...


Un petit point sur ce qu'il leur reste dans les cartons:

*Zero Episodes Left*
Heroes
The Family Guy
The Office
*1 Episode Left*
Chuck
Pushing Daisies
*3 Episodes Left*
CSI
House
Journeyman
*
4 Episodes Left*
30 Rock 
*
7 Episodes Left*
Boston Legal
*10 Episodes Remain*
Battlestar Galactica (SUHWEET!). Episode 11 was planned to be a Ronald D. Moore- directed pile of awesome (NOOOO!).
*Unlimited Episodes Left*
Dancing With The Stars - TACKY, they are continuing without writers. Because of BBC connection maybe?

_Via_ Gizmodo.


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2007)

Et DH ????


----------



## Chang (6 Décembre 2007)

Je ne trouve pas de nouvelles series a regarder. J'ai fait une overdose de The Shield en voulant m'enfiler 4 saisons d'affile ... Je me re-regarde les Seinfeld regulierement mais plus ca va et plus la frequence a laquelle je peux regarder les memes episodes et longue ... 

Bref ... Y'a t'il une serie bien ces temps ci ? Je ne suis pas attire par DH, CSI ou Battlestar ou etc etc ... A la rigueur, ca fait plusieurs fois que je me tatte a prendre The Office. Si je me souviens bien c british ce qui est un tres bon point deja.

Du nouveau sinon ... ?


----------



## flotow (6 Décembre 2007)

the office neT pas brtish pour deux sous! Dexter sinon, ou alors, shark


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2007)

The Office est _d'abord_ britannique _puis_ un remake a été fait pour les USA, avec Steve Carell. Mais c'est vite lassant.


----------



## richard-deux (6 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et DH ????



10 Episodes selon wikipedia.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Décembre 2007)

Je vois 9 épisodes sur epguides, qui est fiable en général : 
http://epguides.com/desperatehousewives/


----------



## jahrom (6 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Je ne suis pas attire par DH



Je faisais un rejet de Desperate. Je m'y suis mis cette année.
J'ai englouti les 3 saisons, j'ai regardé les 9 premiers de la 4.
Je suis intoxiqué. J'adore. L'humour est d'un très bon niveau.


Tiens on dirait que j'ai justifié mon texte du dessus tellement c'est aligné.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Décembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Je faisais un rejet de Desperate. Je m'y suis mis cette année.
> J'ai englouti les 3 saisons, j'ai regardé les 9 premiers de la 4.
> Je suis intoxiqué. J'adore. L'humour est d'un très bon niveau.
> 
> ...


Essaye Weeds.


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Essaye Weeds.



Chang: oui, essaies Weeds, tu vas t'amuser, excellente série. Pas encore attaqué la S3.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Décembre 2007)

Elle est bien mais différente des 2 premieres : je la trouve moins "fun" mais un peu plus de profondeur et de critiques sur la société amérioaines.

Doug est exceptionnel dans cette saison 3 :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Décembre 2007)

Il y a une belle critique du cléricalisme dans la S3.


----------



## teo (7 Décembre 2007)

je sens que je vais me régaler :love: c'était déjà pas piqué des vers dans la 1re et la 2e  (camera, black/white, bushism&#8230


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2007)

Attends moi !!


----------



## Chang (8 Décembre 2007)

J'ai deja vu la premiere moitie de la saison 1 il y a qq mois de cela ... c'etait sympa mais pas de koi me scotcher devant l'ecran ... 

Cet aprem je vais aller voir mon dealer de DVDs, ils ont pleins de series, on va voir si je peux choper The Office version british, et ce qu'il propose a cote ...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Décembre 2007)

C'est vrai que l'arrêt des saisons à mi-course avec la grève ça fout les glandes... 
Surtout pour DH avec leur cliffhanger monstre... 

Weeds ça a l'air savoureux comme un bon chichon, oui... Le packaging du DVD est marrant, enveloppé dans un blister comme chez le dealer du coin ( quoiqu'avant de remplir un sachet de cette taille avec de l'herbe, à mon avis faut y aller!   )


----------



## Chang (10 Décembre 2007)

Finalement il ny avait pas The Office chez mon dealer de DVDs ... du coup rien pris. Encore une fois il y avait beaucoup de choix en series, mais soit je connaissais deja, soit les coffrets contenaient la moitie des saisons que j'avais vues, soit ca ne me tentais pas ...

Spa grave, j'irai la semaine prochaine ...

Jericho ca vaut le coup ou bien ?


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2007)

_Jericho_, moi je dis 


Je vais attaquer Skins, une série ciblé ado déjanté diffusée sur E4, apparement très brit, très fort, très culte là-bas déjà à ce que j'ai pu lire. J'ai l'impression qu'on est très loin des _Kyle XY_   

En France, c'est C+ qui vient de commencer la diffusion de la première saison la semaine dernière.


----------



## Philippe (11 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous 

Comme tous les fans de _Oz_ je me suis réjoui que les premières saisons fussent apparues aussi rapidement en zone 2 sur le marché européen.

Quel régal  cette série est vraiment exceptionnelle.

Bon récemment, la saison 3 vient de sortir. Bonne nouvelle certes, sauf que... dans l'édition française trouvée ici (en Belgique), il n'y a pas de doublage français !

Les seules langues disponibles sont l'anglais et l'italien 
Bon il y a bien un doublage français, mais je ne peux pas les lire 

Je sais que la tendance consiste à suivre les séries - notamment - en VO mais bon, lorsqu'on ne comprend pas l'anglais (ni l'italien :rateau et qu'on a une trop mauvaise vue pour lire les sous-titres français, on fait comment ? C'est quand même un DVD Zone 2 Fr ! bon je ne vais commencer à rouspéter, ça ne sert à rien. Savez-vous si une prochaine édition, doublée en français, est prévue ? et qu'en est-il de l'édition distribuée en France ? pareil ?

Merci


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Savez-vous si une prochaine édition, doublée en français, est prévue ? et qu'en est-il de l'édition distribuée en France ? pareil ?
> 
> Merci



Je ne sais pas pour le DVD fr, mais, ça ne va pas t'ennuyer si les voix sont différentes de la version belge?



> Bon il y a bien un doublage français, mais je ne peux pas les lire



Pourquoi?


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2007)

Myopie importante, non ?


----------



## Philippe (11 Décembre 2007)

Bah non, je crois pas qu'il y ait deux sortes de doublage, belge et français (même si dans les menus de langues ou de sous-titres il y a parfois _français_ et _français Benelux_ - je me demande bien pourquoi et quelle est la différence ), d'ailleurs les DVDs distribués ici en Belgique sont souvent les mêmes qu'en France, il y en a peu qui proposent de version néerlandaise.
(Ce qui rend très peu probable l'existence d'une version doublée en français en France mais bon, ça ne coûte rien de demander... on ne sait jamais)

Quant aux sous-titres, ils sont lisibles certes, mais pas pour les mirauds dans mon genre   :rateau:







Edit: bompi -> bien vu :rateau: (hem, je crois que je ferais mieux de sortir sur ce coup-là)


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2007)

_moi, je m'en fous des séries mais la petite Veronica Mars me fait drôlement penser à &#8230; 
_


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2007)

À ... ?

À part ça, hier soir, fin des Sopranos sur Jimmy. Dans l'ensemble, les derniers épisodes auront été assez saignants ... N'avez-vous pas trouvé la fin ultime plutôt abrupte ? Ça, c'est du _final cut_ ...


----------



## touxx (14 Décembre 2007)

bonjour a tous en ce moment la serie qui me fait mourir de rire c'est 
*The Big Bang Theory*


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2007)

Sur recommandations je vais attaquer CAlifornication et Entourage.
Je vous dirais...


----------



## Chang (14 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> À ... ?
> 
> À part ça, hier soir, fin des Sopranos sur Jimmy. Dans l'ensemble, les derniers épisodes auront été assez saignants ... N'avez-vous pas trouvé la fin ultime plutôt abrupte ? Ça, c'est du _final cut_ ...



Saison 6 ? Ou bien une autre ? 

Y'a t-il le moindre espoir pour une saison 7 ? 



> Sur recommandations je vais attaquer [...] Entourage.



Entourage c'est sympa, divertissant, frais ... j'aime surtout l'agent, Arty ... Mais faut pas s'attendre a de la haute voltige ...  ...


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2007)

La fin de l'ultime saison, la 6.
Je ne vois pas une saison 7 à l'horizon. La fin est telle que, bien entendu, un retournement de veste de la part des producteurs soit possible. Elle peut aussi être interprétée dans un autre sens. Bref.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de voir l'épisode 1 de Californication.
Je sens que je vais adorer... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je viens de voir l'épisode 1 de Californication.
> Je sens que je vais adorer... :love: :love: :love:



J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé !



Moi je me suis mis a "How I met your mother" et j'avoue j'ai accroché, les personnages sont vraiment fun


----------



## arcank (14 Décembre 2007)

Legend ... wait for it !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> JMoi je me suis mis a "How I met your mother" et j'avoue j'ai accroché, les personnages sont vraiment fun



J'ai pas du tout accroché...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Décembre 2007)

tu as regardé jusqu' ou ?


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> À ... ?



à une membre de MacG anonyme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je viens de voir l'épisode 1 de Californication.
> Je sens que je vais adorer... :love: :love: :love:


J'en ai entendu parler à la TV. Ca a l'air très chouette effectivement.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> tu as regardé jusqu' ou ?




les 10/12 premiers...


----------



## gwena (17 Décembre 2007)

les premiers épisodes de how i met your mother sont assez moyens, mais après ça devient vraiment poilant!

j'ai vu personne parler de Dexter, c'est bizarre, parce que cette série est terrible!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2007)

on ne avait parlé lors de la sortie de la première saison...


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Décembre 2007)

J'ai justement commencé Dexter ce week end : c'est vraiment terrible 


J'ai regardé quelques épisodes de californication : j'accroche moyen, je vois pas trop où ça va... je regarde encore quelques épisodes pour finir mon opinion...


----------



## Gwen (17 Décembre 2007)

Dexter, je suis accroc. La nouvelle saison est par contre trop courte. Saloperie de grève des scénaristes.


----------



## flotow (17 Décembre 2007)

en fait, je crois que la première saison aussi était très courte 
sinon, il ne reste plus que le 12' épisode, je trouve la fin de la saison 2... (chut )


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2007)

gwena a dit:


> j'ai vu personne parler de Dexter, c'est bizarre, parce que cette série est terrible!




ben il faut lire un petit peu avant de poster ! :rateau:


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Dexter, je suis accroc. La nouvelle saison est par contre trop courte. Saloperie de grève des scénaristes.




La première n'était pas plus longue et ressérée sur exactement la même période. Rien à voir avec une quelconque grève


----------



## huexley (17 Décembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> La première n'était pas plus longue et ressérée sur exactement la même période. Rien à voir avec une quelconque grève



Hm j'ai vraiment aimé Dexter bien que je trouve dommage le manque d'imagination des scénaristes A croire que nous somme entourés de psychopathes


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Hm j'ai vraiment aimé Dexter bien que je trouve dommage le manque d'imagination des scénaristes A croire que nous somme entourés de psychopathes



ouéééééééééééé 

Moi j'adore dexter ! vivement la saison 3


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Décembre 2007)

A la base je pensais aussi que la saison 2 de dexter etait censée être plus longue je croyais, p'tet je me suis trompé...


----------



## gwena (17 Décembre 2007)

bah y'a 48 pages!! j'ai lu les 2/3 dernieres pages pas plus, *désolé*, mais apparemment certaines personnes voulaient aussi donner leur avis dessus 
la saison 2 est riche en rebondissements en tout cas


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Décembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui suivaient Jericho sur M6, bah c'est fini. Les trois derniers épisodes ne seront pas diffusés... :mouais:

Source


----------



## huexley (20 Décembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pour ceux qui suivaient Jericho sur M6, bah c'est fini. Les trois derniers épisodes ne seront pas diffusés... :mouais:
> 
> Source




Y'a pas assez de séries pour qu'il nous re-re-re-re-re-re-diffuse NCIS


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2007)

Pour les personnes ayant appréciés la série, c'est vraiment nul, surtout pour 3 épisodes. Allez allez&#8230; envoyer vos noix à la direction de la chaîne


----------



## Chang (21 Décembre 2007)

Alors je me suis essaye a Jericho ... apres le mattage du pilote et de l'episode suivant, je suis pas tres enthousiaste. Limite je ne suis pas intrigue par le pourquoi du comment du champignon atomique que l'on voit au loin ...

Je vais essayer The Office UK, Dexter et How I met Your Wife ... et si toujours rien, j m'exile dans un monastere tibetain pour passer 2008 ...  ...


----------



## richard-deux (21 Décembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pour ceux qui suivaient Jericho sur M6, bah c'est fini. Les trois derniers épisodes ne seront pas diffusés... :mouais:
> 
> Source



Je trouve que M6 méprise totalement ses téléspectateurs.  
La chaine pourrait, au moins, diffuser les 3 derniers épisodes en deuxième ou troisième partie de soirée.


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Décembre 2007)

C'est ce qui va se passer : ils vont diffuser les 3 derniers episodes plus tard, et à une heure plus tardive...

Source : 
http://www.jerichofr.net/news/lire/id/173/fin-diffusion-jericho-pas-avant-2008


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> C'est ce qui va se passer : ils vont diffuser les 3 derniers episodes plus tard, et à une heure plus tardive...
> 
> Source :
> http://www.jerichofr.net/news/lire/id/173/fin-diffusion-jericho-pas-avant-2008



De quoi motivé les réfractaires à la VO d'essayer le visionnage en anglais... (Et ils y seront gagnant!)


----------



## benjamin (21 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'en ai entendu parler à la TV. Ca a l'air très chouette effectivement.



Jusqu'à ce qu'on tombe un peu dans une imprévisible mièvrerie. Il y a un gros creux à la mi-saison, mais il est vrai que les premiers épisodes sont plutôt engageants.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2007)

Ah ben c'est marrant, moi je ne décroche pas. Je dois me sentir assez proche du personnage en fait...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ben c'est marrant, moi je ne décroche pas. Je dois me sentir assez proche du personnage en fait...



j'avais un doute mais finalement non, tu parles bien de Dexter love:  ) donc... :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Janvier 2008)

Trailer de la saison 2 de Jericho dispo' ici.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2008)

Ah, je vais essayer une série anglaise qui m'a l'air bien drôle: the IT Cowd.
:love:


----------



## Chang (4 Janvier 2008)

Vu la premiere saison de The Office (UK) ... court, seulement 6 episodes, mais tres efficace. Ricky Gervais, l'acteur principal est tres bon, magnifiquement desagreable, horripilant ...  ...

Meme la bande son et les images du generique font dans le genre des videos d'entreprise utilisees dans les Messages A Caractere Informatif ... ce generique, je sais pas comment dire, il sent vraiment le dimanche aprem' vers 18h, quand on realise quil faut aller tafer le lendemain ... le petit pincement au coeur etc etc ... 

Bref, tres bon ... bon humour anglais ...  ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Janvier 2008)

J'ai commencé a regarder gossip girl...

C'est un peu "girly" comme serie mais bon la haute bourgeoisie du upper east side fait tellement de connerie que s'en est même marrant pour un mec de regarder !


----------



## flotow (4 Janvier 2008)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> J'ai commencé a regarder gossip girl...
> 
> C'est un peu "girly" comme serie mais bon la haute bourgeoisie du upper east side fait tellement de connerie que s'en est même marrant pour un mec de regarder !



un peu girly? Carrément! C'est marrant mais ça fini par se répéter...


----------



## Philippe (9 Février 2008)

Une nouvelle qui peut en intéresser plus d'un sur ce fil  :




> *Grève des scénaristes : accord proche*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2008)

C'est le genre de nouvelle qui fait plaisir!


----------



## flotow (9 Février 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est le genre de nouvelle qui fait plaisir!



ouais, car en ce moment, c'est carrement la deche


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

Probablement déjà discuté dans ce fil, mais j'ai vu pour la 1er fois hier soir sur M6, Earl
Au début, j'étais un peu vert, car je m'attendais à voir Scrubs que je trouve hilarant (J'avoue, faut aimé ). Je me dis que je vais tenter et au bout de seulement 2 épisode, j'attends avec impatience les suivants. 

Je trouve qu'il y a une sorte d'affinité entre ces 2 séries. De plus, l'acteur, et sa moustache est vraiment puissant, sans oublier son frère (éviter de lui offrir plus de cinq bières... )

Suis-je le seul à aimé cette série pas très maligne mais terriblement attachante, légèrement corrosif mais gentille, et ca pour une fois c'est rare.... (enfin, je trouve )?


----------



## arcank (9 Février 2008)

Oui, j'ai vu que ça passait enfin en France !

J'ai vu que la première saison, mais c'est bien marrant !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est le genre de nouvelle qui fait plaisir!



C'est sûr, faut pas compter sur les scénaristes français de séries françaises ...


----------



## maousse (9 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> P De plus, l'acteur, et sa moustache est vraiment puissant, sans oublier son frère (éviter de lui offrir plus de cinq bières... )


C'est plus bizarre de le voir bien avant qu'il puisse avoir une moustache...
[YOUTUBE]hVqlV6TK6Gk[/YOUTUBE]
il s'est avéré "pas mauvais" sinon :
[YOUTUBE]x_Ncnn5kJrA[/YOUTUBE]
et c'est peut-être pour sonic youth qu'il a "joué" en premier:
[YOUTUBE]HdbD6keQE18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Février 2008)

J'ai pas regardé "earl" sur M6, par contre, j'ai vu les 3 saisons en VO : que du bonheur :love: 

J'espere qu'ils ont fait une belle voix pour Earl, comme en Vo !!


----------



## arcank (10 Février 2008)

Ca fait toujours bizarre ^^


----------



## Majintode (10 Février 2008)

Apparemment la grève des scénaristes est terminé. Ces derniers doivent reprendre le boulot dès demain.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> C'est sûr, faut pas compter sur les scénaristes français de séries françaises ...



Roh, le vilain troll! 



Majintode a dit:


> Apparemment la grève des scénaristes est terminé. Ces derniers doivent reprendre le boulot dès demain.



Ca ne changera rien au saison en cours non? (Je pense surtout à Lost)


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> C'est sûr, faut pas compter sur les scénaristes français de séries françaises ...



ça depend lesquelles 

Tu as vu SCALP, la série sur la bourse sur canal+? je l'ai trouvé bien faite, bien réalisé


----------



## flotow (11 Février 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ca ne changera rien au saison en cours non? (Je pense surtout à Lost)



non, ils sont toujours perdus,
allez, encore 3 saisons comme ca


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> ça depend lesquelles
> 
> Tu as vu SCALP, la série sur la bourse sur canal+? je l'ai trouvé bien faite, bien réalisé



La télé je l'a regarde chez les autres :rateau:

Mais je note


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> non, ils sont toujours perdus,



Que tu dis.


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2008)

SCALP est effectivement une série assez réussie (la fin, on dirait un peu du Ocean's Nine ).
C+ fait quand même beaucoup d'efforts pour monter le niveau des téléfilms (_cf._ les films sur le Rainbow Warrior et la tuerie d'Auriol) ainsi que les séries.
Je n'avais guère aimé celle sur les journalistes, pleine de tics pénibles et surtout fichtrement mal jouée (ça ne sonnait presque jamais juste, sauf avec les "vieux" : Bezace et Bouchitey).
De son côté, SCALP a plein de qualités : scénario correct, mise en scène soignée. Musique pas trop mal. Surtout, les acteurs sont bons et dirigés (avec le très bon et assez inquiétant Gérald Laroche ; autre exemple : Édouard Montoute est très bien). On finit par se laisser prendre au jeu.

J'attends avec une certaine impatience la deuxième saison de Engrenages, pour voir si la bonne série de séries continue


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2008)

Personne n'a regardé "The Company" sur C+ ?
Excellente mini-série de six épisodes. Dans l'ensemble, c'est très soigné : scénario, mise en scène, jeu des acteurs, décors etc. Les seules faiblesses à mes yeux (et mes oreilles ) sont la musique et la _romance_ un brin trop importante à la fin de la série.
Cela m'a donné envie de lire le livre de Robert Littel (ce que je serais en train de faire d'ailleurs si la poste ne merdoyait pas !)


----------



## huexley (24 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Personne n'a regardé "The Company" sur C+ ?
> Excellente mini-série de six épisodes. Dans l'ensemble, c'est très soigné : scénario, mise en scène, jeu des acteurs, décors etc. Les seules faiblesses à mes yeux (et mes oreilles ) sont la musique et la _romance_ un brin trop importante à la fin de la série.
> Cela m'a donné envie de lire le livre de Robert Littel (ce que je serais en train de faire d'ailleurs si la poste ne merdoyait pas !)



J'ai tellement aimé le livre que j'hésite à regarder la série  

Sino bon lost saison 4 c'est vraiment la rupture, j'ai l'impression qu'on nous prépare (dur de pas spoiler) pour gentiment une nouvelle série


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2008)

Moi, hier, j'ai finis Seinfeld saison 8. Vivement la 9 qui il parait serait la moins bonne. Dommage.

Sinon, j'ai commencé Veronica Mars et c'est... GENIAL


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2008)

Au moins, avec Seinfeld, il n'y a pas de risque de _spoil_ ...


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Février 2008)

J'en suis à la saison 2 des Sopranos, et j'ai l'impression que la qualité va crescendo :love:


----------



## teo (25 Février 2008)

J'ai découvert Green Wings ce week-end. Evidemment BBC4, pas nouveau, la première saison est de 2004. Absolument barré  :love:
Dans la même veine qu'un Spaced (_Lastrada, tu dois connaitre ! _), on pourrait se lasser d'un énième soap se passant dans un hopital (comme le fait remarquer un des personnages, Mac, dans le 1er épisode _"I think there are enough soap operas set in hospitals, don't you?"/Je pense qu'il y a assez de séries tv qui se passent dans des hopitaux, tu ne crois pas ?_) mais la façon dont c'est filmé (accéléré-ralenti à tout moment, un peu surprenant et _parfois_ lassant) et le genre (sexy comedy) le classe à part: à voir  
Public trop jeune ou prude s'abstenir, ils n'y vont pas dans la dentelle


----------



## huexley (25 Février 2008)

Ce soir découverte de Californication Merci la TSR !  vive le [1/2]


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Ce soir découverte de Californication Merci la TSR !  vive le [1/2]



Fabuleux!!! J'ai adoré. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2008)

Et "Jekyll" ?!...
Quelqu'un regarde "Jekyll" ?!...
(série anglaise sur Canal...)
Plus que 2 épisodes à regarder...
J'aime beaucoup cette relecture d'un des mythes de leur littérature...
Bon jeu des acteurs et ambiance réussie...


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2008)

Voui voui, pas mal. Très britannique et assez corrosif. Mais je ne suis pas entièrement convaincu.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Février 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Ce soir découverte de Californication Merci la TSR !  vive le [1/2]





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Fabuleux!!! J'ai adoré. :love: :love: :love:



Surtout le final..... je le trouve énorme


----------



## huexley (26 Février 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Surtout le final..... je le trouve énorme



Après ce que j'ai vu hier il est évident que je vais rester scotché à la série :rateau:

Par curiosité j'ai sur la VF pour découvrir la voix de Duchovny et j'ai été ravi d'entendre Fox Mulder, les doubleurs pour le coup ont assurés ! En tout cas je suis ravi de revoir cet acteur à l'ecran, il à vraiment bercé mon adolescence avec XFiles.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Février 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Après ce que j'ai vu hier il est évident que je vais rester scotché à la série :rateau:
> 
> Par curiosité j'ai sur la VF pour découvrir la voix de Duchovny et j'ai été ravi d'entendre Fox Mulder, les doubleurs pour le coup ont assurés ! En tout cas je suis ravi de revoir cet acteur à l'ecran, il à vraiment bercé mon adolescence avec XFiles.



Je ne sais pas..... je suis resté en VO 


Sinon j'ai commencé : Terminator, The Sarah Connor Chronicles 



> Sarah Connor et son fils John se retrouvent seuls dans un monde hostile et complexe, après être venus à bout du Terminator. Ils fuient la loi et doivent combattre des ennemis en provenance du présent comme du futur. Sarah décide alors qu'il est temps de cesser de courir et d'affronter ses assaillants de face.




Vraiment très bon


----------



## Gwen (26 Février 2008)

À ce propos, qui a déjà regardé la série anglaise "THE IT CROW".

Perso, je suis fan.

C'est l'histoire de deux geeks d'un service informatique au sous-sol d'une grosse compagnie qui voit débarqué une fille censée être leur chef et qui elle n'y connaît rien en informatique. Excellent, surtout pour nous Geek


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Février 2008)

J'ai dévoré les 2 saisons, j'étais veritablement plié en deux, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas autant rigolé devant mon ecran


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Février 2008)

gwen a dit:


> À ce propos, qui a déjà regardé la série anglaise "THE IT CROW".
> 
> Perso, je suis fan.
> 
> C'est l'histoire de deux geeks d'un service informatique au sous-sol d'une grosse compagnie qui voit débarqué une fille censée être leur chef et qui elle n'y connaît rien en informatique. Excellent, surtout pour nous Geek



The IT Crow*d* ! 

Connais pas.....


----------



## huexley (26 Février 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> The IT Crow*d* !
> 
> Connais pas.....



A commander de toute urgence sur Amazon !
J'ai le coffret des deux saisons et c'est blindé de références au monde geek, hilarious.

Clairement une série cultissime


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Février 2008)

Les T shirt de Roy : RTFM :love:
Citation culte (ou en passe de le devenir) : "Have you tried turning it off and on again?" :love:


----------



## Majintode (4 Mars 2008)

Une série sur des geeks ??
Ca a l'air pas mal du tout, je regarde ça dans la semaine 


Bon sinon, pour ceux qui suivent (encore) Lost, vous pensez quoi de la saison actuelle...?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mars 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Une série sur des geeks ??
> Ca a l'air pas mal du tout, je regarde ça dans la semaine
> 
> 
> Bon sinon, pour ceux qui suivent (encore) Lost, vous pensez quoi de la saison actuelle...?



J'ai regardé les 2 premiers épisodes....

Le premier j'ai pas accroché des masses mais le deuxième ! je me suis plié en 2


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2008)

Une série sur les _geeks_ (ou les _nerds_, c'est selon) ? Pas assez exotique ...  

J'ai vu les trois premiers épisodes de _Damages_ sur C+. C'est assez bien ficelé. Bonne série, qui ne fera pas non plus date.

Parallèlement, je revois la saison 1 de 6FU, la saison 2 attendant gentiment son tour. Ça, c'est une série qui a des qualités pour durer encore quelques temps.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'ai regardé les 2 premiers épisodes....
> 
> Le premier j'ai pas accroché des masses mais le deuxième ! je me suis plié en 2



Bah, tu devrais regardez les excellents épisodes 3 sur _Sayid _et épisode 5 sur _Desmond_. :love:

Edit: Personne ne suit *Breaking Bad*?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mars 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah, tu devrais regardez les excellents épisodes 3 sur _Sayid _et épisode 5 sur _Desmond_. :love:
> 
> Edit: Personne ne suit *Breaking Bad*?



Je parlais de The IT crowd     

Sinon j'accroche à fond sur lost saison 4


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je parlais de The IT crowd
> 
> Sinon j'accroche à fond sur lost saison 4



Oups, c'est ça de lire en diagonal... :rose:


----------



## Majintode (6 Mars 2008)

J'ai commencé la 1ère saison d'Entourage. Il ne se passe pas grand chose mais c'est divertissant. Le gars qui joue l'agent est excellent 

Cette saison de Lost est pas mal du tout, avec ce nouveau "concept" !


----------



## Chang (7 Mars 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> J'ai commencé la 1ère saison d'Entourage. Il ne se passe pas grand chose mais c'est divertissant. Le gars qui joue l'agent est excellent



Comme tu dis il ne se passe pas grand chose mais l'agent du perso principal fait la serie a lui seul. J'ai vu les 3 saisons et ca se laisse regarder ...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2008)

Je viens de finir la premiere saison de "Terminator - The Sarah Connor chronicles"...
Je trouve ça divertissant, pas la série de l'année mais ça se laisse bien regarder, c'est bien produit, à voir pour les fans des films


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je viens de finir la premiere saison de "Terminator - The Sarah Connor chronicles"...
> Je trouve ça divertissant, pas la série de l'année mais ça se laisse bien regarder, c'est bien produit, à voir pour les fans des films



J'ai beaucoup aimé également !
J'ai fini ça hier


----------



## twinworld (7 Mars 2008)

moi je regarde le JT de France 2. C'est palpitant. On doit deviner qui c'est qui présentera les éditions du week-end : Galzi ? Delahousse ? Laborde ? et pis aussi la couleur des cravattes de Pujadas.. Bref, Prison Break, Lost et Desperate réunis, c'est de la gnognotte à côté.


----------



## flotow (8 Mars 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> moi je regarde le JT de France 2. C'est palpitant. On doit deviner qui c'est qui présentera les éditions du week-end : Galzi ? Delahousse ? Laborde ? et pis aussi la couleur des cravattes de Pujadas.. Bref, Prison Break, Lost et Desperate réunis, c'est de la gnognotte à côté.



tout ca, juste parce que c'est l'etranger , alors que nous, ici, bah, on a pas la meme vision, hein :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mars 2008)

Quelqu'un a déjà vu Californication ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Quelqu'un a déjà vu Californication ?



OUi, moi
  

Bon pour aller plus loin, je trouve cette série plutôt pas mal avec un Mister X-files assez désopilant


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mars 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Quelqu'un a déjà vu Californication ?



Oui ça fait juste 2 mois que j'ai finit la saison


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2008)

La vache, la fin de l'épisode 4 de Jericho, c'est pas du tendre... :mouais:

Et puis, la musique, _"9 crimes"_ de *Damien Rice. :love:
*


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Mars 2008)

J'ai vu aussi les 3 premiers épisodes de "damages". J'ai bien aimé, il y a un souci esthétique, une narration en flash back et une Glen Close comme je l'aime: manipulatrice, à la fois fragile mais déterminée, toujours sur la corde raide...
Mais je me suis posé une question: j'ai remarqué que dans quelques séries (desperate housewives ou meme "damages"), les héros avaient des problèmes avec leurs enfants et n'hésitaient pas à prendre des mesures radicales et disciplinaires pour résoudre les difficultés. Faut-il y voir un signe selon lequel la société américaine aurait des problèmes avec ses enfants? est-ce que ses enfants constituent une menace?


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui ça fait juste 2 mois que j'ai finit la saison





C'est quoi l'histoire exactement ? En quoi ca t'a plu ou pas ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Mars 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est quoi l'histoire exactement ? En quoi ca t'a plu ou pas ?



Le résumé de l'histoire, tu le trouveras sur allociné en détaillé.

Il s'agit d'un écrivain qui était marié à la dame (désolé je ne me souviens plus des noms). Sa petite dame est partie avec un autre et depuis, syndrome de la page blanche.
Donc pour la faire revenir il essaye un peu tout !

J'ai beaucoup aimé le jeu des acteurs et l'originalité de la série 
Et ce que j'ai le plus aimé..... c'est le final !!!!
Les deux dernières minutes de la saison sont incroyablements XXL 


Pharmacos


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Les deux dernières minutes de la saison sont incroyablements XXL



Ahlala, tu me donnes trop envie. Je récupère que demain le dernier dvd de la saison


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Quelqu'un a déjà vu Californication ?



On en a parlé un peu plus haut 
Le pitch de cette "_sexy comedy_"* c'est les problèmes d'un écrivain doué qui ne trouve plus d'inspiration depuis qu'il est arrivé sur la Côte Ouest (il vient de New York) et il galère pas mal entre son ex, sublime muse décoratrice d'intérieur qui l'a plaqué pour un Mister Perfect et sa fille pré-adolescente qu'il adore et qui l'adore malgré tout ses défauts.
Et pour oublier, il boit et b***e tout ce qui passe autour de lui, le plus souvent pour le pire des résultats.
D'excellents seconds rôles (Charlie, Madeline...) et rebondissements.
Duchovny est à contre-emploi par rapport aux _X-Files_. Il roule dans une vieille Porsche pourrie et se balade dans son appart en caleçon, montrant ses poignées d'amours et son petit ventre, une bouteille de whisky à la main le plus souvent, quand il ne drague pas les lycéennes mineures ou les PR dans des restaus à la mode  Une des rares séries ou films qui m'ait donné envie d'aller à LA 

J'ai adoré :love:
Un de mes passages préférés du premier ou deuxième épisode:


> *Becca*: Father?
> *Hank*: Daughter?
> *Becca*: Can I ask you something?
> *Hank*: Anything, my love.
> ...



_* en gros, une série où on parle de *** à tout propos et qui est interdite aux plus jeunes_


----------



## flotow (9 Mars 2008)

bah moi, je regarde Get Smart, oui, la serie de 1965... et qui va sortir sur grand ecran.
bah, j'aime bien 
(je detaillerai quand j'en aurai vu un peu plus)

sinon, pour info, c'est ecrit par Mel Brooks


----------



## Cricri (9 Mars 2008)

L'idée de ce thread au départ était de recenser les VO. Depuis 95 je ne regarde les séries qu'en VO (sauf Urgences dont j'ai vu toutes les premières saisons en VF  ). En fait, j'ai conservé Noos TV, car il me permet de régler les prefs pour avoir la VO dès qu'elle disponible et sans sous titres SVP (les sous-titres sont une des raisons pour laquelle je n'aime pas aller au ciné...). 
Donc, j'avais pris mes habitudes sur quelques chaines et là je tombe par hasard sur les Experts sur TF1 et oh! surprise! c'est une version VM. C'est nouveau*? Il y beaucoup de chaines publiques qui pratique ça maintenant ?


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2008)

Je me suis replongé dans Drawn Together, sans sous-titres, car jamais diffusés en France, c'est assez dur à suivre vu l'argot, les accents utilisés et aussi car les personnages de _cartoons_, ça parle à toute vitesse  

Mais à part ça j'adore


----------



## stephane6646 (11 Mars 2008)

Désolé, j'ai fini "damages", et je me dis que cette série dit quelque chose sur la société américaine... Il y a une phrase récurrente parmi les persos principaux, "me fais tu confiance" et en retour la morale de l'histoire c'est de ne faire confiance à personne... 
Ok... Serait-ce l'ère de l'ultra-individualisme à tendance parano qui a commencé??


----------



## Majintode (11 Mars 2008)

Aïe aïe aïe... Californication. La série qui m'a le plus l'an dernier. Duchovny est complètement barré et signe là son grand retour. J'ai peur pour la version en VO que M6 va passer très prochainement. Mais il ne devrait pas y avoir de censure (ils n'avaient pas censuré Nip/Tuck donc ça devrait aller avec Californication).

Gros débat en perspective sur l'attitude du personnage de Hank (est-il cool ou juste un pauvre alcoolo paumé ?)...

The L Word version hétéro (et encore ).


Et pour ceux qui parlait d'Entourage : oui c'est clair, ça se laisse regarder et c'est bien sympa


----------



## vian (12 Mars 2008)

pour info, les series de NBC reviennent debut avril


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Désolé, j'ai fini "damages", et je me dis que cette série dit quelque chose sur la société américaine... Il y a une phrase récurrente parmi les persos principaux, "me fais tu confiance" et en retour la morale de l'histoire c'est de ne faire confiance à personne...
> Ok... Serait-ce l'ère de l'ultra-individualisme à tendance parano qui a commencé??


Oui-da. Il y a un bon moment déjà.


----------



## iDiot (12 Mars 2008)

How I Met Your Mother... _" It's Legend... wait for it.. Dary! Yeah Legendary! "_ 

Moins récent - 7 saisons déjà -, dans le même genre d'humour, il y a Scrubs.

Si je devais choisir 2 séries pour m'occuper sur une île déserte, ce seraient ces deux là :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

iDiot a dit:


> Moins récent - 7 saisons déjà -, dans le même genre d'humour, il y a Scrubs.



C'est une très bonne nouvelle, car la saison 6 donne envie  
J'adore cette série, c'est personnages sont hilarant tant JD que Cox ou Calso et que dire du fameux concierge (ne l'appelez surtout pas comme ça    )

Comme indiqué plus haut, j'ai enfin vu les derniers épisodes de Californication et je rejoins StJohnPerse pour son commentaires. Ils sont plus qu'énormes


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Comme indiqué plus haut, j'ai enfin vu les derniers épisodes de Californication et je rejoins StJohnPerse pour son commentaires. Ils sont plus qu'énormes




Tu veux parler de mon commentaire ???


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mars 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Aïe aïe aïe... Californication. La série qui m'a le plus l'an dernier. Duchovny est complètement barré et signe là son grand retour. J'ai peur pour la version en VO que M6 va passer très prochainement. Mais il ne devrait pas y avoir de censure (ils n'avaient pas censuré Nip/Tuck donc ça devrait aller avec Californication).
> 
> Gros débat en perspective sur l'attitude du personnage de Hank (est-il cool ou juste un pauvre alcoolo paumé ?)...
> 
> ...




En VO sur M6 ? La bande annonce en tout cas et en Français ! Pour la réplique que Téo a dites , la petite dit " pubis " .


----------



## iDiot (12 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est une très bonne nouvelle, car la saison 6 donne envie
> J'adore cette série, c'est personnages sont hilarant tant JD que Cox ou Calso et que dire du fameux concierge (ne l'appelez surtout pas comme ça    )
> 
> Comme indiqué plus haut, j'ai enfin vu les derniers épisodes de Californication et je rejoins StJohnPerse pour son commentaires. Ils sont plus qu'énormes



Si tu as aimé Scrubs, tente How I Met Your Mother. Personnages avec humour stéréotypés dans le même genre, c'est excellent!


----------



## Majintode (12 Mars 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> En VO sur M6 ? La bande annonce en tout cas et en Français ! Pour la réplique que Téo a dites , la petite dit " pubis " .



Oops... Bien évidemment M6 va diffuser Californication en *VF* (d'où mes craintes...).


----------



## teo (12 Mars 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> En VO sur M6 ? La bande annonce en tout cas et en Français ! Pour la réplique que Téo a dites , la petite dit " pubis " .



Non, c'était pas "pubis", petit garçon 
Et c'est pour ça que je regarde les séries en VO stfr ou VO seulement
 passke que c'est nettement moins sage 


J'ai terminé hier la S1 de Ugly Betty, j'ai adoré tout du long, me reste plus qu'à voir la version mexicaine, par contre, sans stfr, je vais ramer 
J'ai pas pu m'empêcher de regarder direct le 1er de la 2e saison, c'était trop insoutenable :rose:  


_Et Teo, c'est encore et toujours sans h et sans accent _​


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mars 2008)

Oui , je sais que ce n'est pas pubis mais c pour dire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu veux parler de mon commentaire ???


:rose: (je venais juste de me réveiller...  )



iDiot a dit:


> Si tu as aimé Scrubs, tente How I Met Your Mother. Personnages avec humour stéréotypés dans le même genre, c'est excellent!


Merci, je vais voir de ce côté


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Oops... Bien évidemment M6 va diffuser Californication en *VF* (d'où mes craintes...).



Ca va c'est pas trop mal. C'est sympa de retrouver duchovny. Ca change des aliens !

Amusant le moment ou il se retrouve dans l'Apple Store de New York


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Amusant le moment ou il se retrouve dans l'Apple Store de New York



C'est clair, c'est une sacrée pub, tous les modèles y passent  
Par contre à part 2-3 traductions plus "lights", l'ensemble est vraiment irrésistible


----------



## guizmo47 (15 Mars 2008)

Tiens je passais par là par hasard et j'ai vu de la lumière...
L'un d'entre vous connait il une série assez ancienne (97 ou 98)qui passait à l'époque sur Jimmy qui s'appelait "Father Ted" ?
Humour "so british" ! 
En gros le pitch c'est trois prêtres sur une minuscule île d'Ecosse, Father Ted entouré par un jeune prêtre qui n'est pas encore bien sûr de sa vocation et un vieux libidineux qui ne prononce que 3 mots : Drink, ass et girls!
Bref c'était vraiment tordant.
Il me semble qu'il y a très peu d'épisodes car l'acteur qui jouait Father Ted est décédé...
Si quelqu'un avait de plus amples informations et surtout si un DVD existe je suis preneur.
Merci.

Edit : Bon ok google est mon ami ! J'ai trouvé des DVD:love:
Et pour être tout à fait exact ils sont sur une petite île d'Irlande en punition pour outrage à l'église...


----------



## Majintode (15 Mars 2008)

Californication en *VF*, mmmmoui... Apparemment ils n'ont pas censuré de scènes, les dialogues sont là. 
Mais les voix en VF... :sick:
Et je ne sais pas si c'est parce que c'est en français, mais ça sonne beaucoup plus "cru" en VO.
Dans l'ensemble ce n'est pas mal, on est loin du désastre de la VF de Lost (au niveau des voix).


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2008)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Tiens je passais par là par hasard et j'ai vu de la lumière...
> L'un d'entre vous connait il une série assez ancienne (97 ou 98)qui passait à l'époque sur Jimmy qui s'appelait "Father Ted" ?



Oh oui c'était excellent !!! Tout comme une série que je regardais quand j'habitais à Londres : Keeping Appearences. Le délire à l'anglaise !

Par contre Father Ted n'est pas passé dans un Apple Store !


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Mars 2008)

Si j'en crois Allociné il semblerait que la saison 1 de « *Breaking Bad* » comporte 9 épisodes, pourtant sur le site de la série je n'ai rien trouvé sur un futur épisode « 9 » ou même « 8 ». Mis à part IMDB qui indique rien de précis sur un fameux épisode « 8 » , je n'ai rien trouvé... 

Quelqu'un sait-il quelque chose ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mars 2008)

Pour la diffusion des séries US, voici ma bible : 
epguides
D'apres ce site, il y a 1+7 episodes : http://epguides.com/BreakingBad/


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

J'ai reçu hier une série en coffret. J'ai matté un épisode et résultat des courses, j'ai regardé toute la saison :sleep: :sleep:   
Il s'agit de "The Profit"
C'est série, bien que sur certains aspects a sacrement vieillit, est tout simplement incroyable.
Pour ceux qui l'on pas vue, je recommande chaudement


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Mars 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Pour la diffusion des séries US, voici ma bible :
> epguides
> D'apres ce site, il y a 1+7 episodes : http://epguides.com/BreakingBad/



Merci, ça semble bien pratique comme site.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Californication en *VF*, mmmmoui... Apparemment ils n'ont pas censuré de scènes, les dialogues sont là.
> Mais les voix en VF... :sick:
> Et je ne sais pas si c'est parce que c'est en français, mais ça sonne beaucoup plus "cru" en VO.
> Dans l'ensemble ce n'est pas mal, on est loin du désastre de la VF de Lost (au niveau des voix).



Duchovny a toujours le même doubleur qui lui va bien je trouve 

En tout cas je trouve amusant de le voir dans cette série, lui qui avant X-Files était le narrateur dans une série rose (en début et fin d'épisode)


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2008)

Je me suis refait avant-hier le pilote de BG 2003, pitin, c'est bon :love:
La passation de pouvoir au profil de Roslin est toujours aussi poignante, l'image sous-jacente est tellement présente, les scénaristes n'y sont pas allé avec le dos de la cuillère dans le parallèle 

Me reste que 3 saisons à revoir avant le 4 avril, soit 17 jours, 16 h 34 mn  + quelques poussières le temps que mon cousin ne m'envoie la VHS


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2008)

3 saisons PLUS le 1h30 passé cet automne


----------



## Zyrol (19 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 3 saisons PLUS le 1h30 passé cet automne



Plus les petits flashback....


----------



## wip (20 Mars 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Plus les petits flashback....


Et les 4 CDs...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2008)

Big Bang theory à repris :love:

Elle est vraiment enorme cette série 

Par conte, je suis déçu par l'épisode de "How I met your mother", je le trouve moins bon que la plupart des autres épisodes...


----------



## benjamin (20 Mars 2008)

Un peu moins bon que d'habitude, oui. La pirouette finale, des souvenirs enjolivés, est mal exploitée.
TBBT, je n'ai jamais vraiment accroché, mais étant donné le désert actuel, on ne va pas faire la fine bouche.


----------



## ludomkg (21 Mars 2008)

Pour ceux que ça pourrait intéresser, on m'a fait découvrir une série vraiment pas mal qui s'appelle Friday night lights.
En gros ça parle d'un bled paumé, de son college et de son équipe de foot.
Ce que j'ai trouvé vraiment terrible c'est que parmi les différents sujets, on aborde celui du handicap et pour une fois on sort un peu des vieux stéréotypes compassionnels à la con qu'on a l'habitude de voir ou d'entendre.
La problématique est abordée à travers l'histoire (vraie) d'un joueur de foot qui se retrouve paralysé après s'etre brisé la nuque et qui trouve une forme de reconversion sociale et sportive par la pratique d'un sport qui déchire: le quad-rugby (voir ici:http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rw0lBtqacw )

Bon c'est vrai que j'ai pas un avis forcément très objectif vu que j'ai vécu à peu près la même histoire et que je pratique le même sport.............  mais bon je trouve quand même que c'est plutot très bien foutu. Si dans le coin y'a des "bipèdes" qui ont eu l'occasion de voir cette série, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'ils en pensent.


----------



## arcank (21 Mars 2008)

Il me semble que j'en avais déjà parlé l'an dernier sur ce fil, il n'y avait pas eu beaucoup de réactions ^^

Mais cette série est vraiment superbe : c'est frais, c'est intense. C'est bien écrit, les acteurs sont bons, etc (et ya du Foot US ^^)

Tu résumes bien les points importants de cette série : ce n'est pas une série sur des ados au lycée comme on l'entend habituellement. C'est une de mes séries préférées (sinon ma préférée).

La saison 2 s'est terminée il y a quelque temps. L'an dernier, NBC a tardé à la renouveler, quant sera-t-il cette année ?


----------



## ludomkg (21 Mars 2008)

> c'est frais, c'est intense. C'est bien écrit, les acteurs sont bons, etc (et ya du Foot US ^^)


Ouèp, je suis entièrement d'accord................ surtout pour le foot us!! 
J'ai pas vu la saison 2 ni même la fin de la 1 d'ailleurs, mais c'est vrai que j'ai vite accroché.
J'espère qu'elle va etre reconduite


----------



## brome (22 Mars 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Big Bang theory à repris :love:


Ha, cool ! Elle m'avait manqué.

Bon, c'est pas la série du siècle, c'est sûr, mais j'aime bien tout ce qui parle de geeks. D'ailleurs, j'ai quelques épisodes de The IT Crowd sur le feu.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Mars 2008)

Jericho c'est fini, pas de saison 3...


----------



## boodou (23 Mars 2008)

Quelqu'un a-t-il vu les 1ers épisodes de la série JOHN ADAMS qui a démarré sur HBO ?


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il vu les 1ers épisodes de la série JOHN ADAMS qui a démarré sur HBO ?



C'est une série sur le 2e président des USA non? C'est comment? J'ai pas trouvé de résumé sur allociné... :/


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est une série sur le 2e président des USA non? C'est comment? J'ai pas trouvé de résumé sur allociné... :/



J'ai vu la bande-annonce sur HBO car j'étais aux US il y a 2 semaines.
C'est effectivement une fresque historique sur ce président américain, bons comédiens (Adams interprété par Paul Giamatti) et gros moyens pour les reconstitutions mais je me posais la question du rendu final car une BA est parfois trompeuse


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> J'ai vu la bande-annonce sur HBO car j'étais aux US il y a 2 semaines.
> C'est effectivement une fresque historique sur ce président américain, bons comédiens (Adams interprété par Paul Giamatti) et gros moyens pour les reconstitutions mais je me posais la question du rendu final car une BA est parfois trompeuse



Ca vaudrait peut-être le coup de jeter un oeil maintenant que pas mal de série que je suis arrivent à leur terme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2008)

Ce n'est pas une série américaine mais québécoise (c'est a côté), diffusée sur NRJ 12 : "Le coeur a ses raisons". C'est une parodie des soap opera, genre "Les feux de l'amour", dans un style proche des parodies des Nuls. C'est vraiment très drôle.    :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Mars 2008)

Tous les épisodes de South Park en ligne gratuitement!


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mars 2008)

Hello !


Je viens juste de finir la saison 5 de nip tuck !!!!!
Mais ! Mais ! Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette fin !!!!!!!!


Quelqu'un l'a t'il vu  ? Y aura t il une saison 6 ?



Pharmacos


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> 
> Je viens juste de finir la saison 5 de nip tuck !!!!!
> ...



Je peux juste dire, que cette fin, c'est du grand n'importe quoi    
La saison 6, j'en sais rien, le site n'a encore rien dis je pense


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je peux juste dire, que cette fin, c'est du grand n'importe quoi
> La saison 6, j'en sais rien, le site n'a encore rien dis je pense



Parce que je veux pas dire mais il vont avoir du mal a faire la 6 ....... et c'est vraiment dommage parce que la 5 je la trouvais géniale jusqu'au dernier épisode


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Parce que je veux pas dire mais il vont avoir du mal a faire la 6 ....... et c'est vraiment dommage parce que la 5 je la trouvais géniale jusqu'au dernier épisode



Par contre, moi, j'avoue avoir eu du mal avec les 1er épisode de cette saison...
Mais à partir de l'épisode 5-6, ça commence vraiment être du sérieux  
Pour la saison 6, s'il y en a une, je fais confiance aux scénaristes de Nip-tuck qui


----------



## benjamin (26 Mars 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Par conte, je suis déçu par l'épisode de "How I met your mother", je le trouve moins bon que la plupart des autres épisodes...



Le 13 est d'un tout autre niveau, marqué par la présence incongrue de Britney Spears (beau couple avec Barney) et conclu par ce rendez-vous amoureux délicieusement condensé en deux minutes.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Mars 2008)

ne dis rien, je le regarde ce soir


----------



## benjamin (26 Mars 2008)

Désolé. :mouais:
J'ai passé le texte en blanc et me suis donné un cdb rouge pour la peine.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Mars 2008)

tu aurais quand même pu te bannir quelques heures


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2008)

Un résumé en 8mn chrono des 3 saisons de BG ici  pendant les 9 derniers jours avant la Saison 4 

Attention, fichier (_.mkv)_ à ne pas regarder si on n'a pas vu l'intégrale   tout résumé est par essence bourré de *spoilers*  Et on ne s'étonne pas de la voix accélérée, c'est normal :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Désolé. :mouais:
> J'ai passé le texte en blanc et me suis donné un cdb rouge pour la peine.


Tu peux faire ça? C'est vraiment cool d'être admin.


----------



## stephane6646 (27 Mars 2008)

Vu les deux premiers épisodes de "Tudors" et j'ai bien aimé. Pour l'histoire, c'est un peu nos "rois maudits" en Angleterre, mais en plus moderne, plus sex, plus violents et sans josé dayan et torreton ...
Je me dis qu'on pourrait en faire de même vu que notre Histoire de France n'est pas pauvre en "histoires"...
Je trouve que les Anglo-saxons (US et England) ne se débrouillent pas trop mal avec les series historiques comme "Rome" et là avec "Tudors"...


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Vu les deux premiers épisodes de "Tudors" et j'ai bien aimé.



J'ai vu les 2 premiers épisodes ce lundi sur Canal et effectivement cette série est très bonne.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Mars 2008)

Prison Break saison 4. 






I'll be back! *spoiler!*


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mars 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Prison Break saison 4.
> 
> I'll be back! *spoiler!*



C'est vraiment n'importe quoi  

L'imagination des scénartistes de prison break n'a vraiment aucune limite :casse:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Mars 2008)

Quand je pense que la saison quatre ne sera pas la dernière...

J'aime beaucoup cette série, mais après la saison 3 un peu foiré (mais avec néanmoins quelques bons épisodes) je me demande ou ils vont encore aller... 

En attendant, les musiques de Jericho que j'avoue apprécier n'ont jamais été éditées... 
(Je sais, rien à voir.  )


----------



## huexley (28 Mars 2008)

J'ai arreté de regarder Prison Break Saison 3, ca partait un peu de live

Pour la saison 4 il semble que seul Scofierd reste et se venge de la compagnie


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Mars 2008)

huexley a dit:


> J'ai arreté de regarder Prison Break Saison 3, ca partait un peu de live
> 
> Pour la saison 4 il semble que seul Scofierd reste et se venge de la compagnie



Pas vraiment sur que ce soit dans la nature du personnage même si la fin de la saison 3 le suggère.


----------



## Philippe (28 Mars 2008)

Petit bilan sur les dates de reprise des séries US ici 



Source : AnnuSéries


----------



## stephane6646 (29 Mars 2008)

Perso, j'ai lâché "Prison Break"... je n'arrivais pas à la suivre, à m'attacher aux personnages...


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2008)

Philippe a dit:


> Petit bilan sur les dates de reprise des séries US ici
> 
> 
> 
> Source : AnnuSéries



Excellent ! merci ! il manque quelques éléments il me semble: _Dexter_, _Californication_, _Weeds_ 
Après qq recherches, les 3 reviendraient elles aussi d'ici quelques temps pour la saison suivante


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2008)

Ah, moi j'utilise ça pour savoir les dates de reprise!


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mars 2008)

Je reste sur epguides.com pour tout ce qui concerne les dates des séries : precis, complet et simple!


----------



## stephane6646 (31 Mars 2008)

Les Tudors en anglais, c'est quand même mieux  C'est une excellent série et ça m'a encouragé à réviser un peu l'histoire... 

[YOUTUBE]kkp54cGEeg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stephane6646 (31 Mars 2008)

un aperçu 
[YOUTUBE]-kkp54cGEeg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## huexley (31 Mars 2008)

Plus que 4 jours à tenir pour voir la fin de BattleStar Galactica  c'est loin et c'est tellement horrible en même temps que ce soit la fin


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2008)

j'en suis à la S2, c'est étonnant tout ce qu'on apprend, avec le recul, tout ces éléments oubliés qui font qu'on comprend certaines choses, pour plus tard


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2008)

À quand la série "The Rolex" ?

:rose: Désolé ...


----------



## stephane6646 (1 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> j'en suis à la S2, c'est étonnant tout ce qu'on apprend, avec le recul, tout ces éléments oubliés qui font qu'on comprend certaines choses, pour plus tard



Désolé, mais tu parles des Tudors?


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Désolé, mais tu parles des Tudors?



Non, je parlais de BSG/Battlestar Galactica 2003, dont huexley parlait au dessus  La 4e saison sera la dernière.

Pour les Tudors, à moins d'être aux Etats-Unis, nous devrons un peu attendre avant de voir le premier épisode de la S2, avant même sa diffusion sur Showtime  

Pour BSG, le fait de revoir les anciens épisodes ne fait que creuser encore plus cette incroyable série. Elle n'est pas qu'une série de science-fiction. 

Ma seule peur, que la fin de la dernière saison teinte les précédentes. Messieurs les scénaristes, ne nous finissez pas en série réactionnaire comme vous savez -malheureusement- si facilement les faire  Jusque là c'est parfait


----------



## stephane6646 (2 Avril 2008)

ah ok


----------



## Chang (5 Avril 2008)

*Californication*: je n'ai vu que l'episode 1 pour le moment et deja ca promet beaucoup beaucoup ... en esperant que la suite soit du meme calibre ... :rateau:

*Dexter*: je vais tenter ca ce soir ou dans les jours a venir ...

Bref je vous confiance, ya interet que ca envoie le bois ...  ...


----------



## huexley (5 Avril 2008)

**JOIE*JOIE*JOIE*JOIE*







*


----------



## huexley (5 Avril 2008)

**FRACK ! OH GODS*
*
clic'n'drool, j'aime tellement le 720p :love:


----------



## Chang (8 Avril 2008)

*Californication* > tres drole, tres bien joue ... serie fraiche qui fait beaucoup penser a Entourage tout de meme, surtout le cote relationnel avec son agent.

*Dexter *> assez derangeant, j'ai pas ete tres a l'aise devant le cote malsaint expose volontairement. Je vais essayer un autre episode mais pour l'instat je suis dubitatif.


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2008)

Dexter est très dérangeant, oui. Sous ses couverts "sympathiques et parfois drôles", Dexter reste un tueur compulsif sans émotion, en tout cas au début. Un meurtrier. Un assassin. Quelles que soient les "bonnes" raisons qu'il se donne -ou que son père lui a donné- pour continuer à le faire, cela reste malsain.
Cela donne à réfléchir  Soit on tolère le fait d'enlever la vie à quelqu'un, soit on ne le tolère pas.

Je trouve pourtant cette série moins malsaine -car explicite et franche- que certaines, tel _Alias_ ou _La Femme Nikita_ (?) où dans _certains_ épisodes les notions morales sur le bien et le mal ont facheuses tendances à s'interchanger suivant la situation et m'ont fait penser à de la propagande directe pour les Maîtres à penser de l'Administration étasunienne, entre autres, de Kissinger à Cheney.

Mais Dexter est une excellente série, mis à part ce point là en particulier. Les rapports à son père, à sa soeur et à son amie sont très attachants et troublants. Le générique est parfait. Et Miami n'a jamais été aussi bien filmé, enfin, à part Miami Vice


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Est ce que quelqu'un à déjà vu la série Greek ??

Je cherche des avis 

Bonne soirée
Pharmacos


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Avril 2008)

Je regarde greek.
Bah c'est une série sympathique et drôle mais bon c'est vraiment pas la série de l'année mais ça détend. C'est vraiment typiquement américain et ça n'est pas très innovant étant donné que le thème campus universitaire a été utilisé et re-utilisé a toute les sauces.

Mais bon ca fait toujours le même effet c'est marrant et le personnage de spitter est vraiment attachant, enfin je trouve ^^


----------



## Twilight (17 Avril 2008)

Deux superbes séries...

Pushing Daisies, pour commencer... genre Amélie Poulain à l'américaine... Sublime
Chuck : Un geek qui se retrouve espion du jour au lendemain, marrant...

Je ne sais pas si elles ont déja été évoquées... je reviens d'une longue absence, et il y a trop de trucs à lire....


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2008)

_Désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher 
_
:love: Je finis la _S3_ ce soir, _Razor_ ce ouikende, et lundi... j'attaque les deux premiers de la _S4_ :love:
FabFab - Wip - Khyu - huexley
vous en êtes où vous ?​


----------



## Maximouse (18 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> _Désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher
> _
> :love: Je finis la _S3_ ce soir, _Razor_ ce ouikende, et lundi... j'attaque les deux premiers de la _S4_ :love:
> FabFab - Wip - Khyu - huexley
> vous en êtes où vous ?​



Ne le soit pas, ce n'est quand même pas comme si tu évoquais une vulgure série, on parle quand même là de :love: Battlestar Galactica:love: 

Magnifique entrée en scène  avec les deux premiers episodes de la dèrniere saison ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> :love: Je finis la _S3_ ce soir, _Razor_ ce ouikende, et lundi... j'attaque les deux premiers de la _S4_ :love:
> FabFab - Wip - Khyu - huexley
> vous en êtes où vous ?
> [/CENTER]



saison 4 commencée
 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> :love: Je finis la _S3_ ce soir, _Razor_ ce ouikende, et lundi... j'attaque les deux premiers de la _S4_ :love:
> FabFab - Wip - Khyu - huexley
> vous en êtes où vous ?
> [/CENTER]



saison 4 commencée
 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## huexley (18 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> saison 4 commencée
> :love: :love: :love:



2 premiers episode en 720p j'ai avancé l'achat du 46" pour ca  :love: Ca commence tellement bien.


----------



## Zyrol (18 Avril 2008)

huexley a dit:


> 2 premiers episode en 720p j'ai avancé l'achat du 46" pour ca  :love: Ca commence tellement bien.



LA série est de retour !!! vous avez vu les docus The Phenomenon et Revealed ?

J'attaque le 4x02 ce soir.


----------



## huexley (18 Avril 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> LA série est de retour !!! vous avez vu les docus The Phenomenon et Revealed ?
> 
> J'attaque le 4x02 ce soir.




Oui je me suis vraiment retrouvé dans nombre des commentaires élogieux sur cette série.

Je reverais d'être un ado pour pouvoir décorer ma piaule avec ca


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Avril 2008)

Certains regarde *The Big Bang* ? C'est marrant je trouve  

Synopsis :
_Leonard et Sheldon pourraient vous dire tout ce que vous voudriez savoir à propos de la physique quantique. Mais ils seraient bien incapables de vous expliquer quoi que ce soit sur la vie __"réelle", le quotidien ou les relations humaines... Mais tout va changer avec l'arrivée de la superbe Penny, leur voisine. Ce petit bout de femme, scénariste à ses heures et serveuse pour le beurre, va devenir leur professeur de vie !_


----------



## Zyrol (18 Avril 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Oui je me suis vraiment retrouvé dans nombre des commentaires élogieux sur cette série.
> 
> Je reverais d'être un ado pour pouvoir décorer ma piaule avec ca&#8230;



Pour ma part ça ira tres bien dans mon bureau...  


en meme temps...20 $ de frais de port...


----------



## Maximouse (19 Avril 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> LA série est de retour !!! vous avez vu les docus The Phenomenon et Revealed ?
> 
> J'attaque le 4x02 ce soir.



Dépêche toi le 4X03 arrive ARGH


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Avril 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Certains regarde *The Big Bang* ? C'est marrant je trouve
> 
> Synopsis :
> _Leonard et Sheldon pourraient vous dire tout ce que vous voudriez savoir à propos de la physique quantique. Mais ils seraient bien incapables de vous expliquer quoi que ce soit sur la vie __"réelle", le quotidien ou les relations humaines... Mais tout va changer avec l'arrivée de la superbe Penny, leur voisine. Ce petit bout de femme, scénariste à ses heures et serveuse pour le beurre, va devenir leur professeur de vie !_



Je suis fan depuis le premier épisode :love:

Sinon, vous m'avez convaincu, je vais commencer Battlestar Gallactica, je vous donnerais mes premières impressions très bientôt...


----------



## asticotboy (19 Avril 2008)

Ben je vais y aller de mon com...
J'aime bien la serie *Scrubs*, c'est de l'humour plus que décalé, mais ca me plait bien... Sinon les séries policières, les Experts, NCIS, bien que gavant a force. En même temps avec 6 chaines francaises + 2 suisses, on a vite fait le tour ...​


----------



## huexley (19 Avril 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> + 2 suisses, on a vite fait le tour ...​



I + II RULEZ !!


----------



## Zyrol (19 Avril 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Oui je me suis vraiment retrouvé dans nombre des commentaires élogieux sur cette série.
> 
> Je reverais d'être un ado pour pouvoir décorer ma piaule avec ca



pas facile de trouver des T-shirt sympa de BSG d'ailleurs.
Je cherche un t-shirt genre : FRAK ou FRAK OFF, mais les seuls que j'ai trouvé sont vraiment pas terribles...

J'aime bien un petit t-shirt que seul les gens qui ont vu la série peuvent comprendre...
Genre pour Stargate SG1 : _"Bow before me, i'm your god !"_

Je continue de chercher....


----------



## asticotboy (19 Avril 2008)

huexley a dit:


> I + II RULEZ !!


 

... pas compris là ...


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2008)

j'adore les affiches ! :love: 

Par contre svp, pas de spoiler hein !!!


----------



## huexley (19 Avril 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> ... pas compris là ...



Les suisses ont toujours diffusé les série en VF ( I ) et VO ( II ), habitant de l'autre coté du lac, j 'ai toujours pu profiter des séries en VO, en avance sur la France, à des heures pas trop tardive et pour cela je remercie éternellement la TSR !


Effectivement pas de beaux t Shirt BSG :-(

Ce soir je commande les posters je craque  visiblement une nouvelle série de poster est sur le point de sortir Vivement les coffret en Blue Ray


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Avril 2008)

Twilight a dit:


> Deux superbes séries...
> 
> Pushing Daisies, pour commencer... genre Amélie Poulain à l'américaine... Sublime
> Chuck : Un geek qui se retrouve espion du jour au lendemain, marrant...
> ...



J'ai regarder le début de la série Chuck suivant les conseils de twilight et j'avoue avoir été conquis par  les personnages.... C'est vrai que comme on peut le lire desfois sur le net ca peut ressembler un peu a feu jake 2.0 mais c'est assez different pour que ca marque son territoire.

Ce nerd qui se retrouve espion et qui a du mal avec ses sentiments est vraiment touchant. Ses potes au magasin sont vraiment taré, c'est vraiment sympa !


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2008)

2 premiers épisodes de la 1ère saison de _The Shield _(j'ai du retard, je sais ), conseillé par des amis.

A la fin du premier, j'étais prêt à arrêter direct (c'est quand même _ABPTVS_*) puis bon, à la fin du 2e, je me dis que ça doit pouvoir devenir intéressant  En fait, je trouve ça très malsain, mais en fait, pas vraiment plus que _Dexter_. Moins drôle, mais des flics tordus quand même. A voir. Si j'ai le temps  Si la musique me prend pas trop la tête, tjs à changer le volume, trop fort, pas assez

Pour les affiches bsg, ou tees, je me dis qu'en bidouillant les jpg 
Allez ce soir _Razor_... et la suite :love:

ABPTVS* : Another Bloody Police TV Show


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2008)

J'ai découvert Kyle XY, ce week end... J'avais loupé les épisodes sur M6, du coup j'ai téléchargé des épisodes ( :rose: c'est mal )... C'est marrant... quoique un peu je-suis-ado-et-mon-corps-change-mais-ce-n'est-pas-mal par moments


----------



## asticotboy (21 Avril 2008)

Yep, effectivement, Kyle XY, ou l'homme sans nombril... je suis aussi. Bon on va dire qu'il y a pire ! :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2008)

teo a dit:


> 2 premiers épisodes de la 1ère saison de _The Shield _(j'ai du retard, je sais ), conseillé par des amis.
> 
> A la fin du premier, j'étais prêt à arrêter direct (c'est quand même _ABPTVS_*) puis bon, à la fin du 2e, je me dis que ça doit pouvoir devenir intéressant  En fait, je trouve ça très malsain, mais en fait, pas vraiment plus que _Dexter_. Moins drôle, mais des flics tordus quand même. A voir. Si j'ai le temps  Si la musique me prend pas trop la tête, tjs à changer le volume, trop fort, pas assez
> 
> ...



Un conseil : persévère, cette série vaux (au fait, ça s'ecrit comment) le coup 
Plus ça va, plus la tension monte...
Et y'a Forest Whitaker dans les saisons 4 et 5!!! cet acteur est un des meilleurs AMHA!!!

PS : BSG, c'est vraiment du tres tres lourd : pilote + 6 épisodes ce WE :love:


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2008)

Ça s'écrit _vaut_.

Et, _The Shield_, je n'ai pas réussi à m'y faire, trop cynique, trop complaisant, légèrement malsain [la violence brute qui se justifie par elle-même, je n'ai jamais aimé].

Si j'ose un parallèle hardi : Les Sopranos avaient un problème similaire avec pour héros les membres d'une famille (au sens mafieux) de fumiers (Les Sopranos) corrompus jusqu'à l'os et criminels endurcis. Mais ...  on peut y voir la tentative d'émergence d'une conscience, ne serait-ce que grâce aux crises d'angoisse de Tony. Du coup, il y a ambivalence et il y a la possibilité pour les personnages de se positionner. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait l'intérêt des polars classiques en général.
_A contrario_, dans _The Shield_, je n'ai pas retrouvé ça. On est dans le polar moderne dont la violence n'a plus à être justifiée ou non par autre chose que sa seule expression. Je ne pousserais pas trop loin vers ce à quoi ce genre de choses me font penser mais, à tout le moins, je trouve cela écoeurant.

Pour Dexter, le sujet ne m'ayant pas attiré, j'ai préféré m'abstenir [personnellement, les viandes découpées, ça ne me fait pas jouir ...].


----------



## Zyrol (23 Avril 2008)

huexley a dit:


> L
> 
> Effectivement pas de beaux t Shirt BSG :-(



ça y est j'ai trouvé !

Exactement ce que je cherchais   

http://www.flippinsweetgear.com/shirt/movieshirts.flippin_sweet-193683877+frak-off-dark-t-shirt.html

18,77 &#8364; port compris, commandé !


----------



## huexley (24 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Et, _The Shield_, je n'ai pas réussi à m'y faire, trop cynique, trop complaisant, légèrement malsain [la violence brute qui se justifie par elle-même, je n'ai jamais aimé].




Le trailer (je dirais même teaser) de la Saison 7 Disponible



Excellent le T Shirt 

Très nombreux clins d'oeil à la série BSG dans "The Big Bang Theory" :love:


----------



## Maximouse (24 Avril 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> ça y est j'ai trouvé !
> 
> Exactement ce que je cherchais
> 
> ...



Ils en vendentaussi sur le store NBC :

http://www.nbcuniversalstore.com/detail.php?p=9965

Je crois que je vais me faire un petit cadeau moi aussi


----------



## Zyrol (24 Avril 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Ils en vendentaussi sur le store NBC :
> 
> http://www.nbcuniversalstore.com/detail.php?p=9965
> 
> Je crois que je vais me faire un petit cadeau moi aussi



c'est vrai, j'avais vu, mais la typo n'est la meme. celle de NBC est pas terrible je trouve.

Sur l'autre site, la typo est plus dans l'esprit de la série.

De plus ils ont l'air efficace, j'ai reçu par mail aujourd'hui le numéro de tracking. Il est donc en chemin.


----------



## Maximouse (24 Avril 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> c'est vrai, j'avais vu, mais la typo n'est la meme. celle de NBC est pas terrible je trouve.
> 
> Sur l'autre site, la typo est plus dans l'esprit de la série.
> 
> De plus ils ont l'air efficace, j'ai reçu par mail aujourd'hui le numéro de tracking. Il est donc en chemin.



Pourras-tu m'indiquer lorsque tu l'auras reçu de la qualité générale de t shirt, histoire de savoir si on peut le porter plus d'une fois 

Il est prévu pour quand ?

D'autre part il est bien prévu de faire des photos pour un switch, alors un modo portant sur la poitrine FRAK OFF, moi je dis ça, je dis rien, mais quand même


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2008)

_BG 2003, S4-E1_
Je me suis retenu, je n'ai regardé que le premier épisode. Presque un peu triste, vu que ce sera la dernière. Je ne dirais peu de choses, sinon que ça m'a donné envie de plonger dedans.
Encore.
Encore.
Encore.




Et j'ai donc plongé et un plus tard, un petit début d'affiche, tee-shirt, à voir. Pas si dur. La typo du blason a peu changé, avec comme base la typo que l'on trouve sur DaFont.com.



​
Fichier du blason / typo à dispo en vecto pour les créatifs 
PS: Le texte est un simple Frutiger Condensed Bold sans aucun rapport avec la série


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Avril 2008)

Il y a une série nord-américaine très populaire en ce moment au Canada et aux États-Unis, ça s'appelle "Les séries de Hockey" pour la finale de la coupe Stanley.

La semaine passée, les rues de Montréal ont été saccagées suite à la victoire inespérée de  l'équipe du Canadien de Montréal contre celle des Bruins de Boston.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OOjqgnIDbw&feature=related

"Nos" Canadiens s'en vont donc en demi-finales (et ont déjà gagné la première partie contre les gars de New York)... Ici, on se dit seulement que la série va être très longue... Les supporters poussent tout à coup comme de la mauvaise herbe au printemps. Je le vois à tous les jours dans la rue.

----- pour ceux qui trouvent la qualité du reportage remarquablement minimaliste, n'ayez crainte, le réseau TQS -- Télévision Quatre Saison -- vient d'abolir la plus grande partie de son réseau d'actualité --- sont en faillite quoi...).


----------



## Maximouse (26 Avril 2008)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Il y a une série nord-américaine très populaire en ce moment au Canada et aux États-Unis, ça s'appelle "Les séries de Hockey" pour la finale de la coupe Stanley.
> 
> La semaine passée, les rues de Montréal ont été saccagées suite à la victoire inespérée de  l'équipe du Canadien de Montréal contre celle des Bruins de Boston.
> 
> ...



Il est est marrant ton post, mais je crois qu'il y a un petit problème de traduction au mot série


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2008)

J'avoue que j'ai eu une semaine assez honteuse... :rose:

Cette semaine, semaine de vacance désoeuvrée ( copine absente, potes absents ou pris dans leurs révisions ), que j'aurai du consacrer à  la préparation de mes partiels... Ce que j'ai fait assez peu ( faudrait que je me plante sérieusement, genre 6 de moyenne, pour louper ma licence, alors  ), et pour oublier ma petite déprime, je me suis enfilé une vingtaine d'épisodes de Kyle XY à la suite, en VO et en VF, selon ce que je trouvais...

Je sais que j'ai passé l'âge de ces conneries ( _"I'm too old for that crap"_, comme diraient John McLane ou Stallone dans _DieHard IV_ et _John Rambo_  ), mais je sais pas si c'est parce que chuis un peu patraque ou quoi, je télécharge ça de manière compulsive... :rose:

Putaing, ya des trucs vraiment à chier, dans cette série... Toutes ces histoires d'ados tout ça... enfin c'est gentil quoi... mais bon.
Par contre, tout le background science/fiction-anticipation est super bien gaulé. Et parfois, on trouve des scènes assez grandioses, comme celle où les deux mutants-bizarres-qui-utilisent-presque-tout-leur-cerveau se courent après et se battent au bord d'une falaise genre niagara et que la fille tente de se suicider... 
Classe quand même 

Rhaaa, je suis resté un grand gamin, au fond... Vivement que reprenne Nip/tuck


----------



## Zyrol (9 Mai 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Pourras-tu m'indiquer lorsque tu l'auras reçu de la qualité générale de t shirt, histoire de savoir si on peut le porter plus d'une fois
> 
> Il est prévu pour quand ?
> 
> D'autre part il est bien prévu de faire des photos pour un switch, alors un modo portant sur la poitrine FRAK OFF, moi je dis ça, je dis rien, mais quand même



J'ai reçu le t-shirt aujourd'hui.
Qualité, apparement bonne, comme un t-shirt quoi...  

Voici une première photo ou le rendu n'est pas terrible, les lettres sont comme sur la deuxième photo... (photo faite rapidement avec Photobooth) :


----------



## huexley (9 Mai 2008)

Je suis jaloux  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon pour combler le vide entre 2 épisodes de BSG, je vous conseille "the big bang theory" c'est vraiment genial !


----------



## Maximouse (11 Mai 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> J'ai reçu le t-shirt aujourd'hui.
> Qualité, apparement bonne, comme un t-shirt quoi...
> 
> Voici une première photo ou le rendu n'est pas terrible, les lettres sont comme sur la deuxième photo... (photo faite rapidement avec Photobooth) :



Je vais peut-être me mettre au kayak, c'est par rapport aux biscotos 

J'adore, je vais de ce pas le commander merci

Et regarder "Faith" que je n'ai toujours pas vu.


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2008)

Vous connaissez "Coupling"? une série anglaise sur un groupe d'amis? C'est drôle, irrévérencieux, ça parle un peu crument...
J'ai vu pour le moment 3 épisodes : c'est très drôle!


----------



## arcank (18 Mai 2008)

C'est marrant que tu en parles, un ami, fan de The IT Crowd également , m'en a parlé hier ! Je vais voir ça


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2008)

C'est pas le même humour mais les 2 séries sont extrêmement drôle :love:
J'ai fini la première saison hier soir de Coupling (6 épisodes de 25 minutes environ) : c'est vraiment très très drôle, pas toujours très fin( rarement même) mais j'avais mal au ventre à force de rire (et c'est très rare pour moi devant une série ou un film )


----------



## SilenceSonore (23 Mai 2008)

Salut 

J'était fan des Twin Peaks mais je ne sais pas si ils les rediffuseront un jour .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Tiens, _Battlestar Galactica  saison 1_ en diffusion sur NRJ12 à partir de ce soir 23h.


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2008)

SilenceSonore a dit:


> Salut
> 
> J'était fan des Twin Peaks mais je ne sais pas si ils les rediffuseront un jour .


Ça a été rediffusé il y a peu (je dirais : premier trimestre 2008) sur les chaînes cinéma du câble/ADSL.


----------



## richard-deux (24 Mai 2008)

SilenceSonore a dit:


> Salut
> 
> J'était fan des Twin Peaks mais je ne sais pas si ils les rediffuseront un jour .



C'est actuellement rediffusé sur Cinécinéma .


----------



## benjamin (24 Mai 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> C'est pas le même humour mais les 2 séries sont extrêmement drôle :love:
> J'ai fini la première saison hier soir de Coupling (6 épisodes de 25 minutes environ) : c'est vraiment très très drôle, pas toujours très fin( rarement même) mais j'avais mal au ventre à force de rire (et c'est très rare pour moi devant une série ou un film )


Je ne connais pas. Sur ce coup-là, je te fais confiance.  La première saison est sur le point d'arriver (d'Outre-Manche par la Poste, bien sûr  ).


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je ne connais pas. Sur ce coup-là, je te fais confiance.  La première saison est sur le point d'arriver (d'Outre-Manche par la Poste, bien sûr  ).



a peine que tu connais que ton grand-oncle t'envoi une galette, le bol !!



Sinon, j'ai fini Gossip Girl, bah, c'est... girly, mais j'sais pas pourquoi, j'ai bien aimé :love: (merci p4bl0 )


----------



## SilenceSonore (25 Mai 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> C'est actuellement rediffusé sur Cinécinéma .



Salut 

merci pour ton info


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> a peine que tu connais que ton grand-oncle t'envoi une galette, le bol !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai fini Gossip Girl, bah, c'est... girly, mais j'sais pas pourquoi, j'ai bien aimé :love: (merci p4bl0 )



moi aussi j'ai bien accroché sur gossip girl, c'est un peu comme lire les magazines de ma copine


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mai 2008)

SilenceSonore a dit:


> Salut
> 
> merci pour ton info



Et sinon tu peux toujours acheter les DVD de la série sortis en France.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juin 2008)

je viens de finir la saison 2 de Battlestar Galactica !!!!   
C'est vraiment une excellente série, du tres tres haut niveau 

Demain, je commence la saison 3 :love: :love:


----------



## wip (5 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> je viens de finir la saison 2 de Battlestar Galactica !!!!
> C'est vraiment une excellente série, du tres tres haut niveau
> 
> Demain, je commence la saison 3 :love: :love:


Et je te parle même pas de la saison 4 ... :love::love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Et je te parle même pas de la saison 4 ... :love::love::love:



Rhaaaaa la saison 4, ce stress d'une semaine à l'autre!!!


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> je viens de finir la saison 2 de Battlestar Galactica !!!!
> C'est vraiment une excellente série, du tres tres haut niveau
> 
> Demain, je commence la saison 3 :love: :love:



Je t'envie, je rêve de revoir "Exodus" pour la première fois. Episode qui contient à mon sens le moment le plus fort de la série tout épisodes confondus.


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juin 2008)

Je viens de voir qu'il y avait les webisodes "the resistance"
les webisodes entre la saison 2 & 3 sont importants à regarder ou pas?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

oui

comme le Razor entre la saison 3 et la 4


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup, je vais donc les regarder


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Je t'envie, je rêve de revoir "Exodus" pour la première fois. Episode qui contient à mon sens le moment le plus fort de la série tout épisodes confondus.



L'apparition du Galactica au dessus de Caprica City est impressionnante, surtout quand on repense à la taille du vaisseau en rapport aux autres, dans l'espace...

J'ai le S4#8 en attente depuis 2 jours, je laisse trainer... C'est insoutenable  :love:
Si on loupe _Razor_, alors, bon c'est comme si... on loupait _The Empire Strikes back_ en regardant SW, y'a un manque certain  

Une page avec résumé des épisodes connus (attention spoilers pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore tout vu) en cas d'oublis de certaines parties de l'intrigue.
Nous sommes au quart de la dernière saison, elle comportera normalement 20 épisodes.

_Je me demande si on ne devrait pas ouvrir un fil ici ou ailleurs pour parler de cette série, je dois dire que je suis très intéressé par la diversité des points de vue qui surgissent entre fans de BG 2003  . _


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

C'est chose faite


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2008)

teo a dit:


> L'apparition du Galactica au dessus de Caprica City est impressionnante, surtout quand on repense à la taille du vaisseau en rapport aux autres, dans l'espace..._¨_



Effectivement, mais je ne pensais pas à cette scène, mais attention au Spoilers, je ne pardonnerai pas de gâcher "la scène" à quelqu'un :love:

Et pour la taille des vaisseaux, un seul lien


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Effectivement, mais je ne pensais pas à cette scène, mais attention au Spoilers, je ne pardonnerai pas de gâcher "la scène" à quelqu'un :love:


 
Don't spoil please ! J'ai même pas vu l'épisode 1 de la saison 1


----------



## Maximouse (5 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Effectivement, mais je ne pensais pas à cette scène, mais attention au Spoilers, je ne pardonnerai pas de gâcher "la scène" à quelqu'un :love:
> 
> Et pour la taille des vaisseaux, un seul lien



Génial ton lien



Pharmacos a dit:


> Don't spoil please ! J'ai même pas vu l'épisode 1 de la saison 1



Oui mais alors là on ne peut pas faire grand chose pour toi


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Génial ton lien
> 
> 
> 
> Oui mais alors là on ne peut pas faire grand chose pour toi



Oui j'aime beaucoup ce lien :-D Très instructif ! On peu voir ton avatar en plus grand ?


----------



## Zyrol (5 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Effectivement, mais je ne pensais pas à cette scène, mais attention au Spoilers, je ne pardonnerai pas de gâcher "la scène" à quelqu'un :love:
> 
> Et pour la taille des vaisseaux, un seul lien&#8230;



tout simplement génial ton lien 

je peux meme pas te bouler 


Edit : 

Bon je modère un peu mon génial... il manque tout de même tous les vaisseaux de Stargate (à part le Ha'tak goa'uld)... Alors que tout de même... c'est la plus longue série de SF de tous les temps !!!


----------



## Maximouse (6 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Oui j'aime beaucoup ce lien :-D Très instructif ! On peu voir ton avatar en plus grand ?



Je mettrai le lien ce soir

Finalement retrouvé plus vite que prévu : 
http://grantgoboom.deviantart.com/art/BSG-Baltar-Book-Cover-49813356


----------



## richard-deux (24 Juin 2008)

Un ami vient de prêter en DVD la série *Entourage*.
La série suit les aventures de l'acteur montant Vincent Chase et de ses amis d'enfance alors qu'ils découvrent Hollywood et les rouages de l'industrie cinématographique.

HBO: Entourage

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a vu cette série, mais je suis sous le charme. :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Juin 2008)

Au fait, Weeds saison 4 a commencé la semaine dernière : c'est toujours aussi bon :love: :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Au fait, Weeds saison 4 a commencé la semaine dernière : c'est toujours aussi bon :love: :love:


 
Rhooooo c'est parfait ça ! 
Merci  de l'info :love::love::love::love:


----------



## teo (24 Juin 2008)

oui, j'ai vu ça aussi et je me suis dit qu'il était temps que je regarde la S3 pour pouvoir enchainer :love:

En attendant, je conseille à ceux qui avaient apprécié la saison 1 de *Jericho* et *Dirt* de tenter les S2. Trop courtes les deux (7 et 8 épisodes respectivement) et aucune S3 de prévue à ce jour, on savait pour *Jericho* depuis un moment, Courteney Cox a annoncé la même chose pour *Dirt* début juin. Un peu frustrant mais à voir si vous aviez accroché. On sent bien que la grève a pesé lourdement sur l'année mais qu'ils ont voulu quand même finir le mieux possible. Pour la série au format tabloïd, j'ai moyennement aimé le nouveau générique, était-ce vraiment ça qui allait attirer un peu plus large public ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2008)

J'ai jeté un oeil hier au pilote de Fringe. Ca a l'air top


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Au fait, Weeds saison 4 a commencé la semaine dernière : c'est toujours aussi bon :love: :love:



le premier episode etait bof avec le beau pere

il s'y passe pas grand chose

le 2e episode est deja bien meilleur


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Juin 2008)

au contraire, cet épisode met pas mal de chose en place : le beau-pere, la grand mere, les mexicains, le p'tit voisin, etc. :love:
J'ai bien aimé, cette mise en place, et puis nancy :love: :love:

Edit : ajout spoiler (en blanc) sur l'episode S04E01 de weeds


----------



## Chang (25 Juin 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Un ami vient de prêter en DVD la série *Entourage*.
> La série suit les aventures de l'acteur montant Vincent Chase et de ses amis d'enfance alors qu'ils découvrent Hollywood et les rouages de l'industrie cinématographique.
> 
> HBO: Entourage
> ...



Tres bon Entourage ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

ca fait bizarre les acteurs coupes en 2 

Nancy et sa famille en californie et les autres restes a Agrestic

ca denature un peu la serie

enfin bon, on verra par la suite


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

Don't SPOIL Weeds PLEASE

N'oubliez pas de mettre en blanc les infos spoilante merci


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Juin 2008)

Corrigé Pharmacos, désolé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

spoil de l'episode 2 en blanc 

les latinos qui ont brule agrestic testent Nancy en l'envoyant au mexique en mettant une wecam dans sa prius
celia, emprisonnée car elle est la proprietaire de la maison a beuze, continue a denoncer Nancy
accessoirement, elle se fait pas mal amochee par sa copine de cellule
l'agent DEA finit par la croire apres que nancy ait ete prise en photo avec son complice latino
la grand mere toujours a l'etat de legume s'est legerement reveillee, juste assez pour demander a ce qu'on l'acheve


----------



## numsix (25 Juin 2008)

Je ne jure que par une série.

*The Prisoner*​
mais ce n'est pas une série américaine. Même si c'est *LA* série, je vais donner mon top 5 en série américaine (en ne comptant pas *The Twilight zone*)


The Wire
Deadwood
Carnivàle
The Corner
Oz


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

numsix a dit:


> Je ne jure que par une série.
> 
> *The Prisoner*​
> mais ce n'est pas une série américaine. Même si c'est *LA* série, je vais donner mon top 5 en série américaine (en ne comptant pas *The Twilight zone*)
> ...



C'est assez marrant que tu en parles, car j'ai acheté en brocante l'intégrale ce dimanche et j'ai déjà tout fini 

Purement incroyable, tant l'histoire, les acteurs et surtout l'ambiance 

Sinon, tu me donnes envie de faire un petit top 5
- Six Feet Under
- Deadwood
- Soprano
- Dexter
- Weeds

(Je n'intègre pas les série "coup de coeur-nostalgie antérieur à 1990)


----------



## numsix (25 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est assez marrant que tu en parles, car j'ai acheté en brocante l'intégrale ce dimanche et j'ai déjà tout fini
> 
> Purement incroyable, tant l'histoire, les acteurs et surtout l'ambiance



Aaaaaah. J'adore rencontrer un nouveau fan de la meilleure série du monde  Rien que de penser aux deux derniers épisodes, je sens l'orgasme, .... 

Faudra partager nos interprétations un de ces quatre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

californication est vraiment sympa comme serie


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Juin 2008)

j'ai pas trop accroché, j'ai du voir 5-6 épisodes, mais j'avais l'impression que ça tournait en rond...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

faut regarder toute la saison et en VO

c'est clair que le doublage en francais


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> californication est vraiment sympa comme serie



Vivement la saison 2 :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## richard-deux (26 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> j'ai pas trop accroché, j'ai du voir 5-6 épisodes, mais j'avais l'impression que ça tournait en rond...



Pareil. 
J'ai regardé l'intégralité de la première saison en VO mais je n'attends pas avec impatience la seconde.

Je n'arrive pas à accrocher à un personnage en particulier.
Un plus: David Duchovny casse bien son image d'agent du FBI qui lui colle à la peau.


----------



## kisco (26 Juin 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Pareil.
> J'ai regardé l'intégralité de la première saison en VO mais je n'attends pas avec impatience la seconde.
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à accrocher à un personnage en particulier.
> Un plus: David Duchovny casse bien son image d'agent du FBI qui lui colle à la peau.



Bah moi j'ai bien aimé ce Californication ! Bons acteurs et scénario bien taré


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

kisco a dit:


> Bah moi j'ai bien aimé ce Californication ! Bons acteurs et scénario bien taré


 
Surtout les 5 dernières minutes du dernier épisode :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

mince j'avais oublie, j'edite et je mets en blanc le spoil

ouais 5 dernieres minutes bien surprenantes

mais bon, il est un sex addict, il a une vie depravee, une carriere d'ecrivain et de blogeur en declin

difficile de croire qu'il sera vraiment fidele dans la saison 2

et puis un jour ou l'autre, ce qui s'est passe avec Mia va bien eclater au grand jour


du point de vue casting, Natasha McE. a eu de gros problemes familiaux, il se pourrait qu'elle lache la serie



merci huexley


----------



## huexley (26 Juin 2008)

ATTENTION SPOILER ALERTE !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

l'autre serie sympa du moment

c'est how i met your mother

toujours en VO bien sur car sinon les jeux de mots sont aussi nuls que ceux de friends en francais


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> l'autre serie sympa du moment
> 
> c'est how i met your mother
> 
> toujours en VO bien sur car sinon les jeux de mots sont aussi nuls que ceux de friends en francais



Pas accroché du tout...

Moi mon trip en ce moment, c'est the IT Crowd.
Mais faut avoir bossé dans un service informatique pour vraiment apprécier le délire... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

c'est normal c'est le genre de serie qu'il faut regarder exclusivement en VO non sous titre


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas accroché du tout...
> 
> Moi mon trip en ce moment, c'est the IT Crowd.
> Mais faut avoir bossé dans un service informatique pour vraiment apprécier le délire... :love:



IT Crowd, une des séries qui m'a fait le plus mal au ventre à force de rire... :love: :love:
"Have you tried to turn it off and on" :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> c'est normal c'est le genre de serie qu'il faut regarder exclusivement en VO non sous titre



même...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> IT Crowd, une des séries qui m'a fait le plus mal au ventre à force de rire... :love: :love:
> "Have you tried to turn it off and on" :love: :love:



humour de nerds et de geeks quoi..


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

melangé avec de l'humour anglais, oui 

En série anglaise, il y a Coupling qui est pas mal : 6 trentenaires et leur histoires de cul... tres drole, mais faut pas etre puritain...


----------



## huexley (26 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> humour de nerds et de geeks quoi..



En fait on en est assez loin, c'est plus les travers ultra déformés de l'entreprise repassé au l'humour corrosif anglais, décalé et forcément excellentissime. 

On peu s'en convaincre en regardant "The Work Outing" (saison 2) ou le staff est invité au théatre et "i'm disabled" :love::love::love:

Oh irish people are so funny, "I'm so drunk, i cant walk on my ligs"


----------



## benjamin (26 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> melangé avec de l'humour anglais, oui
> 
> En série anglaise, il y a Coupling qui est pas mal : 6 trentenaires et leur histoires de cul... tres drole, mais faut pas etre puritain...



Regardée sur tes bons conseils. Des épisodes très sympas. La saison 4, amputée de Jeffrey, a de suite une toute autre saveur. Puisque l'on parlait d'_How I Met Your Mother_, le personnage de Patrick a aussi une savoureuse ressemblance avec Barney.

À ne pas rater, le graph Hot/Crazy (S3E05).


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

je ne suis pas encore à la saison 4 de coupling (trop de séries en // )
Par contre HIMYM est tres bon, et barney est awesome


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> En fait on en est assez loin, c'est plus les travers ultra déformés de l'entreprise repassé au l'humour corrosif anglais, décalé et forcément excellentissime.
> 
> On peu s'en convaincre en regardant "The Work Outing" (saison 2) ou le staff est invité au théatre et "i'm disabled" :love::love::love:
> 
> Oh irish people are so funny, "I'm so drunk, i cant walk on my ligs"




mouais, dans le meme genre y a The Office aussi, bof bof


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

tu as regardé IT Crowd avant de le critiquer, car c'est une des meilleurs séries que j'ai vu


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

j'ai regarde toutes les series que je recommande ou que je critique

j'ai meme la facheuse tendance a regarder les episodes les uns apres les autres non stop, ce qui fait que je finis parfois une saison en 2 jours et qu'apres, j'ai plus rien a regarder jusqu'a la saison suivante :rose:


----------



## huexley (26 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> tu as regardé IT Crowd avant de le critiquer, car c'est une des meilleurs séries que j'ai vu



Même univers effectivement que The Office mais vraiment aucun rapport sur le fond


----------



## Chang (27 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Même univers effectivement que The Office mais vraiment aucun rapport sur le fond



Je me suis essaye vite fait a The Office version yankee y'a quelques jours mais y'a pas, c'est loin d'etre aussi drole que l'original avec Ricky Gervais. Vous pouvez trouver d'ailleurs qq bons sketches de ce dernier sur les sites de videos en ligne ... il est tres bon en stand up comedian aussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

pas super passionnant la nouvelle saison de weeds :rose:

le demarrage est bien plus lent que sur les saisons precedentes


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2008)

Ah tiens ? Ça passe en ce moment sur une chaîne de France métropolitaine ?


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2008)

moi, c'est la copine américaine qui était là ce week-end qui m'amène les K7


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Juillet 2008)

teo a dit:


> moi, c'est la copine américaine qui était là ce week-end qui m'amène les K7


 
Moi je préfère attendre la fin de la saison comme ça je peux voir tous les épisodes d'un coup ! De plus ma copine américaine ne passe qu'une seule fois avec 5 K7 de 240 minutes 

Ce qui fait un bilan carbone beaucoup plus modéré que si elle passait toutes les semaines comme chez teo 

Ahhhh qu'est ce qu'on ferait sans les K7 et sans les copines amerloches :love:


----------



## huexley (2 Juillet 2008)

Satellite?


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Juillet 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Satellite?


 

:mouais::mouais::mouais:
Keskidi le monsieur ? :mouais:


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je préfère attendre la fin de la saison comme ça je peux voir tous les épisodes d'un coup ! De plus ma copine américaine ne passe qu'une seule fois avec 5 K7 de 240 minutes
> 
> Ce qui fait un bilan carbone beaucoup plus modéré que si elle passait toutes les semaines comme chez teo
> 
> Ahhhh qu'est ce qu'on ferait sans les K7 et sans les copines amerloches :love:



Bah, ça dépend, j'aime bien faire l'écureuil aussi, par exemple Weeds dont je suis au milieu de la 3e saison seulement  En fait c'était l'occasion. On s'était pas vu depuis 12 ans :love: Elle ne passe pas chaque semaine :afraid: ça serait assez désastreux 

Quand tu parles du satellite, huexley, peut-on s'abonner en France aux chaines américaines syle Sho ou SciFi US en Europe continentale ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2008)

Non. Les satellites télé américains ne peuvent pas être captés ici...


----------



## huexley (2 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non. Les satellites télé américains ne peuvent pas être captés ici...




manquait le tag <sarcasmes> calmez-vous !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

eh oui, il faut avoir de la famille aux US et un Tivo :rateau:


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2008)

J'ai fini Eureka S2 ce soir. 
J'aime bien cette série, la ville frapadingue et les personnages qui le sont tout autant, mais elle est vraiment très inégale et l'histoire est un peu incompréhensible  La suite à partir de fin juillet d'après ce que j'ai compris.


----------



## yls (5 Juillet 2008)

désolé si on en a déjà parlé, je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 51 pages..
ne pas manquer :

shark saison 1 & 2
journeyman saison 1
new amsterdam saison 1
chuck saison 1
springtown qui démarre, 4 épisodes
burn notice saison 1, la 2 démarre cet été aux EU
two and a half men les 5 saisons...

le tout en vo, bien sur

si vous avez des pôtes aux EU qui peuvent vous les envoyer  et en plus ils peuvent vous les filer en HD


----------



## Majintode (9 Juillet 2008)

Nouvelle saison de Weeds (saison 4). Il n'y pas plus "Little Boxes, in the Hillside..." dorénavant... Mais Nancy est toujours aussi barrée


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Nouvelle saison de Weeds (saison 4). Il n'y pas plus "Little Boxes, in the Hillside..." dorénavant... Mais Nancy est toujours aussi barrée



A la bourre..... on en a déjà parlé il y a quelques pages


----------



## Majintode (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> A la bourre..... on en a déjà parlé il y a quelques pages



Oops...! N'empêche, je suis bien content de retrouver les Botwin 
Je vais suivre l'engouement général et regarder HIMYM, apparemment ça a l'air bien sympa.
_Little boxes made of tickywacky..._


----------



## benjamin (9 Juillet 2008)

D'ailleurs, suis-je le seul à voir une référence à HIMYM dans l'épisode 4 de Weeds, avec le "awesome... legendary" (spoiler à suivre, on sait jamais) dans le van // Do you suck dicks, Silas ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juillet 2008)

j'ai pas percuté... 

Par contre, le générique de weeds me manque


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

le debut de la saison 4 de weeds est franchement pas passionnant

le beau pere est chiant a crever, les perso restes a agrestic (ou ceux qui se pointent), il se passe rien

et avec les dealers latinos, c'est pas plus folichon :rose:


@benjamin: non tu n'es pas le seul


----------



## Majintode (14 Juillet 2008)

J'ai regardé hier soir quelques épisodes de HIMYM (en VO, of course)... A la base nous ne devions en regarder que 1 ou 2 et bien évidemment, à chaque fois c'était "Allez, on en regarde un dernier, okay ?" 
J'adore ! J'ai été un peu surpris par le format "à la Friends", mais ils changent assez souvent de lieux donc ça passe bien. Beaucoup d'humour, une Alyson Hannigan plus "summer camp" que jamais et un Dr Doogie... legendary 
Donc oui je suis méchamment à la bourre, mais comme ça j'ai quelques trucs à regarder cet été...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Août 2008)

Bon il semblerait que France 2 ne veuille pas diffuser le dernier épisode de la saison 14 dUrgences  Cest très sympa le service public

  Une des rares séries que jaime bien regarder un VF. Faut dire, que ça fait plus de dix ans, cétait un rendez-vous chaque année

  Du coup, ma tatie  des USA me fournira mon « final season »

  Et vue les mauvaises audiences de cette saison, je me demande ce que va faire France Télévision avec lultime saison 15 lannée prochaine.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2008)

Je viens de découvrir Californication et je suis sur le cul


----------



## asticotboy (20 Août 2008)

Oui c'est sympa... je ne sais pas si on peut la classer dans les bonnes séries, mais en tout cas je la regarde volontiers.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Oui c'est sympa... je ne sais pas si on peut la classer dans les bonnes séries, mais en tout cas je la regarde volontiers.



Non, c'est une EXCELLENTE série


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir Californication et je suis sur le cul



Ce n'est pas sale...


----------



## teo (20 Août 2008)

C'est les soldes alors je termine _les fins de séries_ 

*Kyle XY* (S1-2): Au début, je me suis ennuyeux _un poco_, et puis, finalement, _ex-aequo_ avec _Eureka_ dans la série tranquillette-des-familles-tranche-horaire-sortie-du-lycée.
*
[Spoiler éventuel*]Le personnage de XX est terrifiant.
[*Fin de Spoiler éventuel - ne pas citer*]

*Star Trek The Original Series* (je commence avec la S1) + *Star Trek Next Generation* en version originale
J'en ai jusqu'à Noël  Et si je finis plus vite, y'a les suivantes aussi qui m'attendent 
A les regarder quasi en parallèle, certains épisodes ont soit plus de saveurs, soit un certain air de déjà-vu. Et mais je comprend maintenant mieux le pseudo de notre bergère macgéenne  

*Weeds*: Pour la S4, toujours plus noir, ça ne peut plus _bien_ finir. Déroutant et désespéré. Mary-Louise Parker est toujours :love:.


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, c'est une EXCELLENTE série



On met quelques épisodes à se faire au rythme, mais ensuite... du tout bon. Excellente série.
Et non, non je ne pense pas qu'à Mia! 
Par contre... je suis un peu dubitatif sur une deuxième saison.

Tiens une deuxième saison qui me convainc moyennement, celle de *30 Rock*. 
Par contre si vous n'avez pas vu la première saison des tribulations de l'équipe de production d'un show sur NBC, foncez c'est du tout bon!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2008)

Au fil des épisodes je me suis laissé séduire par l'univers décalé et les décors très "livre pour enfant" de la série Pushing Daisies

C'est très bien filmé, écrit joué et finalement le côté aseptisé de l'image participe vraiment à l'ambiance générale.
Une excellente série.




Sinon, dans un autre Genre, Dexter et Californication reprennnent dans 38 jours :love:
Fringe commence dans 19 jours


----------



## BS0D (21 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sinon, dans un autre Genre, Dexter et Californication reprennnent dans 38 jours :love:
> Fringe commence dans 19 jours



Dexter, voilà qui m'enchante. 

Toujours est-il que *Scrubs* est la référence pour moi, pour ne pas taper dans le même style


----------



## asticotboy (21 Août 2008)

+1 Bambi !

J'adore Scrubs !


----------



## teo (21 Août 2008)

Cool info pour les fans de BG:
"Une nouvelle série de 10 Webisodes sera diffusée pendant l'interruption entre la S4 et S4.5. Les épisodes de 2-3 mn chacun seront disponibles sur le site officiel de Sci-fi.com à l'automne 2008."
Vérification faite, il nous reste 42 jours à attendre pour le premier 



			
				tv.com/battlestar-galactica-2003 a dit:
			
		

> A new series of ten Webisodes will air during the extended hiatus between Season 4.0 and Season 4.5. The two- to three-minute serialized chapters will be available on the official SciFi.com website in the fall of 2008.



_Merci au widget TV Forecast _


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Août 2008)

En voila une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne !


----------



## wip (22 Août 2008)

J'espère qu'on va en apprendre un peu plus sur "la terre"


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2008)

y'a aussi le prequel de 24 qui devrait arriver, non? (quoique c'est pt'et octobre )


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> *Star Trek The Original Series* (je commence avec la S1) + *Star Trek Next Generation* en version originale
> J'en ai jusqu'à Noël  Et si je finis plus vite, y'a les suivantes aussi qui m'attendent
> A les regarder quasi en parallèle, certains épisodes ont soit plus de saveurs, soit un certain air de déjà-vu. Et mais je comprend maintenant mieux le pseudo de notre bergère macgéenne



Ne t'arrêtes surtout pas à la vision des saisons 1 et 2 de ST TNG, car elles sont franchement pas bonnes du tout 
A partir de la saison 3, là, ça commence à parler.

Et sinon, Voyager est aussi une formidable série - surtout à la première vision et vers la saison 4, et DS9 est aussi, dans un genre différent.

Et pareil, j'ai vraiment accroché aux 4 saisons d'Enterprise.

Attention, tu sais pas où tu mets les pieds ! Tu finiras dans une convention Star Trek en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire


----------



## wip (1 Septembre 2008)

woulf a dit:


> Ne t'arrêtes surtout pas à la vision des saisons 1 et 2 de ST TNG, car elles sont franchement pas bonnes du tout
> A partir de la saison 3, là, ça commence à parler.
> 
> Et sinon, Voyager est aussi une formidable série - surtout à la première vision et vers la saison 4, et DS9 est aussi, dans un genre différent.
> ...


T'inquiètes pas, je veille au grains  Je lui mettrai des allumettes dans les yeux si il le faut, mais il regardera tout !! 
Mais bon, le terrain est fertile, je pense pas avoir besoin d'en arriver là 

Kappla !


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Septembre 2008)

The shield Saison 7 débute demain soir :love: :love: :love:


----------



## huexley (1 Septembre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> The shield Saison 7 débute demain soir :love: :love: :love:



C'est pas trop tôt !!!


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2008)

Je m'étendrais pas sur _The Shield_, j'en ai déjà parlé, mais sur ce coup-là, je ne perséverai pas, je n'ai vraiment pas aimé les 3 premiers épisodes 



wip a dit:


> T'inquiètes pas, je veille au grains  Je lui mettrai des allumettes dans les yeux si il le faut, mais il regardera tout !!
> Mais bon, le terrain est fertile, je pense pas avoir besoin d'en arriver là
> Kappla !



Par contre, là où je continue bravement, c'est ST-TNG, j'approche de la fin de la 2e saison et je dois dire que je ne partage pas ton avis, Woulf, ce n'est pas mauvais, à la rigueur un peu daté. C'est parfois un peu trop 80's à mon goût, mais sur la durée de ce que j'ai pu voir, la série tient la route, avec assez de petits cailloux blancs qui annoncent j'imagine -et j'espère- des rebondissements passés et futurs.
J'ai eu un peu de mal au début avec le cliché-androïde Data, le look quasi reaganien de Ryker (heureusement le personnage est cool malgré la coupe de cheveux), avec la très butch-est-allemande Tasha Yar (trop tôt disparue finalement, ils auraient pu creuser ). J'ai découvert-retrouvé (en temps inversé) Chris Demetral/Wesley Crusher (aka Jeremy, in _Dream On_ :love et Patrick Stewart/Jean-Luc Picard (aka Sterling, in _Jeffrey_ -un de ses plus beaux rôles à ce jour) :love: Stewart est un must, j'aime sa voix et son accent, j'aime ce côté british (et trop rarement français ) qui le fait différer totalement du très _californien hollywoodien international american accent_ des autres acteurs). Et gros soulagement, cela se comprend sans trop de pb en vo non ss-titré  

--
Découvert la semaine dernière, grâce à Fab Fab, _The IT World_, un régal pour nerds et geeks


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Ohh mon Dieu, z'avez vu la Saison 5 de NCIS, ouaouh!!

J'espère que, comme l'année dernière, j'aurais mes 3 épisodes le vendredi soir! 
Autrement, les Experts sont toujours au-dessus du lot...
cf: hier soir.


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Par contre, là où je continue bravement, c'est ST-TNG, j'approche de la fin de la 2e saison et je dois dire que je ne partage pas ton avis, Woulf, ce n'est pas mauvais, à la rigueur un peu daté. C'est parfois un peu trop 80's à mon goût, mais sur la durée de ce que j'ai pu voir, la série tient la route, avec assez de petits cailloux blancs qui annoncent j'imagine -et j'espère- des rebondissements passés et futurs.



Ah eh bien écoutes, tant mieux si ça te plaît à ce stade (il faut dire que Picard est toujours égal à lui-même); mais tu m'en reparleras après avoir vu les saisons suivantes, car j'ai trouvé la différence vraiment flagrante - pour le meilleur 
A part bien sûr cette pauvre conseillère Troy qui se voit interdite de mini-jupe


----------



## wip (1 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> J'ai eu un peu de mal au début avec le cliché-androïde Data, le look quasi reaganien de Ryker (heureusement le personnage est cool malgré la coupe de cheveux), avec la très butch-est-allemande Tasha Yar (trop tôt disparue finalement, ils auraient pu creuser ). J'ai découvert-retrouvé (en temps inversé) Chris Demetral/Wesley Crusher (aka Jeremy, in _Dream On_ :love et Patrick Stewart/Jean-Luc Picard (aka Sterling, in _Jeffrey_ -un de ses plus beaux rôles à ce jour) :love: Stewart est un must, j'aime sa voix et son accent, j'aime ce côté british (et trop rarement français ) qui le fait différer totalement du très _californien hollywoodien international american accent_ des autres acteurs). Et gros soulagement, cela se comprend sans trop de pb en vo non ss-titré


Picard et Data sont mes deux préférés, et de loin. Plus on avance dans le série, plus l'androïde explore des voies interressantes. Par contre, je ne supporte vraiment pas Diana Troie. Tout épisode ou elle joue un rôle important me donne systématiquement envie de zapper .
Quand à Wesley, j'avais jamais remarqué que c'était Jeremy . Va falloir que je me refasse les Dream on :love:


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2008)

wip a dit:


> Picard et Data sont mes deux préférés, et de loin. Plus on avance dans le série, plus l'androïde explore des voies interressantes. Par contre, je ne supporte vraiment pas Diana Troie. Tout épisode ou elle joue un rôle important me donne systématiquement envie de zapper .
> Quand à Wesley, j'avais jamais remarqué que c'était Jeremy . Va falloir que je me refasse les Dream on :love:



Je dois avouer que Deanna Troi est nettement moins pénible dès lors que:
- elle se défrise les cheveux 
- on connaît sa mère, Lwaxana, et on se dit que la fille a échappé au pire !

Mais celle que j'ai jamais pu supporter, c'est le Dr Pulaski qui remplace le Dr Crusher pendant une saison 

Quant à Wesley, merci Teo, parce que même si j'avais été un spectateur assidu de Dream on quand ça passait sur Canal, je n'avais jamais fait le rapprochement 
Et au passage, j'avais lu quelque part que Wesley Crusher avait été élu "most annoying character" par un fan-site ou lors d'une convention...


----------



## wip (1 Septembre 2008)

woulf a dit:


> on connaît sa mère, Lwaxana, et on se dit que la fille a échappé au pire !


 effectivement, vu sous cet angle... et c'est pas Picard qui dira le contraire . Et dire qu'elle revient dans Deep Space Nine... 



woulf a dit:


> Mais celle que j'ai jamais pu supporter, c'est le Dr Pulaski qui remplace le Dr Crusher pendant une saison


Je m'y suis fait, mais j'ai jamais trop compris ce qu'elle venait faire là...



woulf a dit:


> Et au passage, j'avais lu quelque part que Wesley Crusher avait été élu "most annoying character" par un fan-site ou lors d'une convention...


C'est pas le seul


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2008)

Juste un truc au passage comme ça ... Wesley crusher est joué par Wil Wheaton et non pas Chris Demetral ...


----------



## huexley (2 Septembre 2008)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNN !!!!
*


----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2008)

Stargazer a dit:


> Juste un truc au passage comme ça ... Wesley crusher est joué par Wil Wheaton et non pas Chris Demetral ...



bizarre, ils se ressemblent bien pourtant et Chris Demetral a bien tourné dans TNG  mais effectivement, on parle bien de Wheaton, qui lui n'a pas joué dans _Dream On_ :rateau: Serait-ce le même acteur sous un autre nom  ? Je remet ma remarque dans mon carquois en attendant 



huexley a dit:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNN !!!!
> *



ça sent pas bon&#8230; ça sent pas bon du tout :rateau: une équipe mécontente et des conditions de travail et du scénario final, un report indéterminé de la date de sortie  ça sent le gaz dans le Galactica :rose:
Le pire est la mention que le dernier épisode soit un tearjerker&#8230;
Le texte original et ma traduction personnelle pour les non-anglophones.


> BSGThe final episodes of Season Four of Battlestar Galactica may air as late as April 2009, according to the show&#8217;s star Aaron Douglas at a cast panel discussion Sunday at Dragon*Con 2008.
> *Les derniers épisodes de la saison 4 de Battlestar Galactica pourraient être diffusés seulement à partir d'avril 2009, d'après l'un des personnages de la série, Aaron Douglas lors d'une discussion avec des acteurs dimanche à Dragon*Con 2008.*
> 
> Douglas, who plays Chief Tyrol, said that the SCI FI network has completely ignored arguably their biggest hit, adding &#8220;and the SCI FI Network sucks,&#8221; which got a big applause from those in the audience.
> ...



J'ai l'impression que Sci Fi et les producteurs ont b**** les acteurs en leur faisant tourner une fausse 5e saison pour ne les payer que 4, et comme ils en ont rien à f*** de la série, ils vont la faire se terminer dans de grosses larmes larmoyantes, histoire d'être sûr qu'on puisse ressusciter le projet plus tard.


----------



## melaure (8 Septembre 2008)

wip a dit:


> Picard et Data sont mes deux préférés, et de loin. Plus on avance dans le série, plus l'androïde explore des voies interressantes. Par contre, je ne supporte vraiment pas Diana Troie. Tout épisode ou elle joue un rôle important me donne systématiquement envie de zapper .
> Quand à Wesley, j'avais jamais remarqué que c'était Jeremy . Va falloir que je me refasse les Dream on :love:



On parle de Star Trek sans moi ?   

Vivement le prochain film, à défaut de nouvelle série !


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2008)

En fait, je me rend compte d'un problème grave avec ST-TNG, plus j'avance, plus je n'attend qu'une chose: Q ou les Borgs 
Certains épisodes de la S4 sont un peu faiblards je trouve 
_Concellor Troi_ (sans _e_) est effectivement énervante  mais _Dr. Crusher_ est pas mal aussi dans le genre, elle a toujours l'air d'être sous Tranxène quand elle manipule ses sondes lumineuses au dessus d'un blessé, parfois on croirait entendre l'actrice se dire à elle-même: "Je suis ridicule ". 

Je suis devenu un fan de Q depuis l'épisode "_Déjà Q_" avec l'échange Data-Q dans le Turbolift:
*Lt. Cmdr. Data: Of more immediate importance is your ability to work within groups.* [NDR: when working with humans]
*Q: I've never been any good in groups. It's difficult to work in a group when you're omnipotent.* C'est encore plus fort que l'excellent _Resistance is futile_ (repris d'ailleurs dans _Dexter_ comme titre de l'épisode S2Ep9  l'année dernière&#8230 La Fédération devrait essayer de prendre contact avec Q et ses pairs de façon plus énergique, on rigolerait beaucoup plus 

Wip: comme relevé par Stargazer (Picard n'est pas loin), l'acteur en question ne joue pas _Wesley Crusher_ j'ai compris mon erreur car l'acteur jouant _Jeremy_ dans _Dream On_ fait juste une apparition dans un épisode en tant que fils du Cmdr. Riker (il s'appelle _Jean-Luc_ btw ), une création holodeck romulienne dans la S4, destiné à trompé _Number One_. Il apparaissait donc comme ayant tourné dans TNG. Mais pas comme perso récurent, contrairement à ce que je croyais.


----------



## wip (8 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Wip: comme relevé par Stargazer (Picard n'est pas loin), l'acteur en question ne joue pas _Wesley Crusher_ j'ai compris mon erreur car l'acteur jouant _Jeremy_ dans _Dream On_ fait juste une apparition dans un épisode en tant que fils du Cmdr. Riker (il s'appelle _Jean-Luc_ btw ), une création holodeck romulienne dans la S4, destiné à trompé _Number One_. Il apparaissait donc comme ayant tourné dans TNG. Mais pas comme perso récurent, contrairement à ce que je croyais.


Ah oui, c'est vrai, maintenant que tu le dis, ça me reviens. Merci de tes éclaircissements  C'est bon le travail en groupe sur ce forum... car je suis loin d'être omnipotent 

Mais sinon, pour en revenir aux bons épisodes de TNG, ils y en a quand même des excellents, sans Borg ou Q. Les épisodes basés sur des problèmes spatios-temporels par exemples. Je pense plus particulièrement à "Causes and effect". Tu m'en diras des nouvelles


----------



## flotow (8 Septembre 2008)

:love:

Ma cousine m'a envoyée par DVD Coli-chrono-post l'épisode 1 de la saison 3 de Dexter 
Mon autre cousine m'a envoyée l'épisode 1 dela saison 2 de Gossip Girl :love:

Bon, sinon, c'est vraiment la rentrée la :love:


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

wip a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est vrai, maintenant que tu le dis, ça me reviens. Merci de tes éclaircissements  C'est bon le travail en groupe sur ce forum... car je suis loin d'être omnipotent
> 
> Mais sinon, pour en revenir aux bons épisodes de TNG, ils y en a quand même des excellents, sans Borg ou Q. Les épisodes basés sur des problèmes spatios-temporels par exemples. Je pense plus particulièrement à "Causes and effect". Tu m'en diras des nouvelles



J'avais adoré l'épisode ou Data était une sorte de Sherlock Holmes dans le Holo Deck

C'était quelle saison ?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Ma cousine m'a envoyée par DVD Coli-chrono-post l'épisode 1 de la saison 3 de Dexter
> Mon autre cousine m'a envoyée l'épisode 1 dela saison 2 de Gossip Girl :love:
> ...



Dexter a repris?
super bonne nouvelle :love: :love: :love:


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2008)

Ma cousine me dis que c'est un pré-air  (donc pas pour tout de suite la vrai reprise au rythme de croisiere?)


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Septembre 2008)

Bah alors, personne n'a reprit *Californication* et *Heroes*? (Enfin, bon, Heroes, c'est un peu fini pour moi mais bon...)


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2008)

J'ai pas accroché sur la saison 1 de californication
Heroes, ça me gonfle... 

Sinon, The Big Bang Theory a repris, et c'est toujours aussi bon 
Et How I Met Your mother également :love:
Et The Shield, pour la derniere saison (la 7) :love: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Septembre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Sinon, The Big Bang Theory a repris, et c'est toujours aussi bon


Connais pas...


> Et How I Met Your mother également :love:


Un peu suivis sur C+.


> Et The Shield, pour la derniere saison (la 7) :love: :love:


Jamais vu...

Rah, on regarde pas les mêmes choses! 

Et j'ai même pas regardé la nouvelle saison de Prison Break...


----------



## Zyrol (25 Septembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Connais pas...
> Un peu suivis sur C+.
> Jamais vu...
> 
> ...




Prison Break ? la série qui c'est terminé au bout d'une saison ?


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2008)

J'ai regardé le 1er épisodes de PB, j'ai pas regardé le reste...

Ce que je vais suivre cette année : 

The Shield saison 7
Dexter saison 3
Secret diary of a Secret Girl saison 2

Chuck saison 2
The Big Bang Theory saison 3
How I Met Your Mother

True Blood saison 1


Gossip Girl saison 2
The Sarah Connor Chronicles saison 2
Dirty Sexy Money


Et j'ai commencé hier soir 6 Feet Under.


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Septembre 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Prison Break ? la série qui c'est terminé au bout d'une saison ?



non, de deux.   (Mon mais c'est vrai, j'ai vraiment aimé la deuxième saison. Et Kellerman...  )

Edit: Dexter on m'en dit beaucoup de bien, faudrait que je jete un oeil.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2008)

Dexter, c'est absolument enorme!!!

Il ya des livres (dont est tirée la série) mais je ne les ai pas lu et je ne sait pas ce qu'ils valent


----------



## huexley (25 Septembre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ce que je vais suivre cette année :
> 
> The Big Bang Theory saison 3






Pinaise tu as un meilleur satellite que le mien ! Moi je me tape encore la saison 2 




Sinon Heroes Saison 3 repars vraiment sur les chapeaux de roues et je pense que je vais lui laisser une nouvelle chance 


Sinon Dexter :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Et j'ai commencé hier soir 6 Feet Under.



Si tu as toutes les saisons, on risque de pas te revoir de si tôt...
Cette série est tout simplement énorme, bien plus qu'une seul série selon moi .

Sinon, Dexter un peu comme tout le monde sur cette page, est vraiment super prenant .


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Pinaise tu as un meilleur satellite que le mien ! Moi je me tape encore la saison 2





huexley a dit:


> Sinon Heroes Saison 3 repars vraiment sur les chapeaux de roues et je pense que je vais lui laisser une nouvelle chance
> 
> 
> Sinon Dexter :love::love::love::love:



Tenez moi au courant si heroes est bon, car la saison 2 est assez bof :/

Sinon, vous connaissez Sons of anarchy?
Je commence ce soir...


----------



## flotow (25 Septembre 2008)

Pour Dexter, j'ai pas trouvé l'épisode 1 de la saison 3 si mortel (hum ) que ca 

mais la serie (S01 & S02) est quand meme terrible


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Septembre 2008)

Déjà 3 épisodes des chroniques de Sarah Connor... J'suis vraiment fan de ce spin of ! Ca repars sur les chapeaux de roues !

Sinon j'vais devoir voir ce que donne prison break...J'avais été très decu par la saison précédentes, c'est du même accabi ce coup ci ?


----------



## Binouche (1 Octobre 2008)

Je rejoins les fans de Dexter a fond les ballons ! Enfin, je n'en suis qu'a la moitie de la saison 1, mais je suis deja conquis par l'ambiance, le parti-pris, le style de narration et surtout les acteurs. J'ai les 2 premieres saisons qui m'attendent au chaud et j'enchainerai sur la 3e une fois que j'aurai tout rattrape.

Sinon, a part les series que je regarde quand je tombe devant (House, CSI, Fringe, Gossip Girls) je n'en suis vraiment qu'une seule a sa sortie c'est NCIS. D'ailleurs je l'ai rate hier soir, flute flute !

Par contre je suis preneur quant aux suggestions pour en commencer une nouvelle. On m'a dit beaucoup de bien de 6 feet under. Je suis aussi assez tente par Rome, mais je ne croise pas grand monde pour m'en parler. Des avis ? Merci !


----------



## Philippe (1 Octobre 2008)

Binouche a dit:


> Par contre je suis preneur quant aux suggestions pour en commencer une nouvelle. On m'a dit beaucoup de bien de 6 feet under. Je suis aussi assez tente par Rome, mais je ne croise pas grand monde pour m'en parler. Des avis ? Merci !



_Six Feet Under_ est un vrai chef d'oeuvre, sans le moindre doute. Tu peux y aller franco 
Sinon _Deadwood_, bien meilleur que _Rome_ à mon sens, bien que l'histoire d'amitié entre Lucius Vorenus et Titus Pullo sauve un peu les faiblesses de la mise en scène, trop peu "naturelle" à mon goût. _Deadwood_ est excellent du début jusque la fin, surtout grâce au jeu extraordinaire de Ian McShane dans le rôle d'Al Swearengen ! du grand art !



Binouche a dit:


> Je rejoins les fans de Dexter a fond les ballons ! Enfin, je n'en suis qu'a la moitie de la saison 1, mais je suis deja conquis par l'ambiance, le parti-pris, le style de narration et surtout les acteurs. J'ai les 2 premieres saisons qui m'attendent au chaud et j'enchainerai sur la 3e une fois que j'aurai tout rattrape.



Sinon, qui sait quand _Dexter_ sort en DVD zone 2 Fr ? indécrottable monoglotte et miraud de surcroît, je ne puis que regarder les séries que j'aime en VF ; je sais, ça ne fait pas mais bon ... c'est comme ça :rose:


----------



## Binouche (2 Octobre 2008)

Bon, je griffonne Deadwood dans un coin et j'y jetterai un oeil quand j'aurai fini Dexter. Merci du tuyau !

Dexter saison 2 en VF il me semble qu'il te faudra attendre mai prochain pour le voir sur la chaîne cryptée. Pour ce qui est VF vs VO, je trouve que le doublage français s'améliore vraiment depuis quelques temps, alors bon. J'ai regardé les 3 premières saisons de NCIS en français et je m'étais vraiment attaché aux voix. J'ai été obligé de passer à la VO pour voir la suite, mais la version française était très bien et ne gâche pas (trop) la série. Pour Dexter je sais pas, jamais vu en français.


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2008)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles quelconques sur le webisode 4.5 de BSG qui devait sortir hier ou aujourd'hui ? Ils ont été annulé ?
Mon widget TV Forecast est passé de _24h_ à _TBA_ (To Be Announced) mais aucune trace d'info sur Google ou sur le site de Sci-Fi


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2008)

Binouche a dit:


> Pour Dexter je sais pas, jamais vu en français.




A mon avis, ça serait vraiment dommage en VF vu le nombre de monologue de Dexter et l'ambiance qui se dégage de ses paroles.


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2008)

Binouche a dit:


> Par contre je suis preneur quant aux suggestions pour en commencer une nouvelle. On m'a dit beaucoup de bien de 6 feet under. Je suis aussi assez tente par Rome, mais je ne croise pas grand monde pour m'en parler. Des avis ? Merci !



6 feet est une merveille pour moi inégalée. Rome est pas mal du tout. Ca change de la vision péplum de l'époque. Sexe, sang, sueur, crasse, poux et beaucoup, beaucoup de coups vicieux. Un peu longuet parfois


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de commencer 6 feet under, ça me plait bien 
J'en suis à l'épisode 5 pour le moment, ça commence doucement.


----------



## Binouche (3 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> A mon avis, ça serait vraiment dommage en VF vu le nombre de monologue de Dexter et l'ambiance qui se dégage de ses paroles.



Entièrement d'accord. Après, le doublage peut être de bonne facture... Arrêtez de rire dans le fond ! Je vous vois !

Mais bon, après avoir fini la 1ère saison hier soir, je ne pourrais plus me passer de la voix originale de Michael C.Hall.

D'ailleurs cette saison est formidable. Je commence la 2e ce soir, selon l'heure à laquelle je rentre. Sinon ça sera pour demain.

Après je commence 6 feet under, promis.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir 

Après la fin de saison 4 poussive de desperate housewives, il me tardait de savoir comment Marc Cherry allait se débrouiller pour redonner un peu de consistance et d'intérêt à une série qui en manque cruellement, selon moi, depuis le milieu de la saison 3... 

Je dois dire que j'étais été plutôt surpris par le premier épisode de la saison 5. L'histoire fait un bond en avant, et c'est pas plus mal. Psychologiquement, les cinq femmes au foyer semble avoir changée (plus ou moins selon les cas), ce qui permet un déroulement de l'histoire différent. Au moins pour les premiers épisodes de la saison 5. Je crois bien que je vais finalement me laisser tenter encore par cette saison... :love:

A part ça, chaque fin de saison de Weeds est un déchirement... La saison 4 n'aura pas échappée à la règle !:love: Vivement, très vivement juin prochain ! (rien que mary-louise parker, déjà... :love


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Octobre 2008)

Bon, suite à tous les avis positifs sur Dexter, je me suis lancé. Maté toute la saison 1 vitesse grand V. Et Jaime ! :love: Et ce nétait pas gagné avec une histoire basée sur un tueur en série.

  Jai hâte de voir ce que me réserve la saison 2 et si le niveau reste le même. 


  (Par contre, jaime toujours autant Californication. CA fait plaisir de voir Duchovny dans autre chose que X-Files. Et puis, cest un bon prof pour apprendre à mal parler en anglais.  )


----------



## stephane6646 (17 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de voir les 6 premiers épisodes en VO de la saison 1 de californication: j'adore!!! Mon dieu que j'ai ri! et ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas ri comme ça avec une série US... 
C'est une série qui aime les macbook aussi  Elle est bien écrite et les persos sont complexes et attachants...


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Octobre 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Je viens de voir les 6 premiers épisodes en VO de la saison 1 de californication: j'adore!!! Mon dieu que j'ai ri! et ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas ri comme ça avec une série US...
> C'est une série qui aime les macbook aussi  Elle est bien écrite et les persos sont complexes et attachants...



   Ouaip, mais quest-ce quils parlent mal !


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2008)

ca cause de quoi Californification?!


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca cause de quoi Californification?!



fuck bordel enculé salaud bordel de merde...... etc....


C'est un résumé 

C'est un écrivain qui a l'angoisse de la page blanche car il a perdu ça femme.... et essaye de la retrouver pour réécrire (vite fait)


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2008)

et ca vaut (vraiment) le coup?

je sais pas si vous avez lu (on sait jamais hein ) mais je me suis fait les deux saisons de Kyle XY et c'est vraiment cool


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et ca vaut (vraiment) le coup?
> 
> je sais pas si vous avez lu (on sait jamais hein ) mais je me suis fait les deux saisons de Kyle XY et c'est vraiment cool



Ca vaut vraiment le coup ! Surtout la fin de la saison un est ENORME


----------



## arcank (17 Octobre 2008)

Carrément ! Et même la 2eme, ils ont réussi à rendre bien dynamique et intéressant au niveau de l'intrigue de la saison !

Je conseille aussi The Big Bang Theory, déjà abordée ici il me semble.

Dans un autre registre mais à ne pas manquer, c'est Day Break ! Impressionné par cette série !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (18 Octobre 2008)

perso je n'ai pas du tout accroché à Californication... pourtant j'aime beaucoup les séries du genre, mais la j'ai trouvé ça un peu... je sais pas... pas très profond justement. je trouve que l'on est bien bien loin de la profondeur de Weeds (plus ou moins la même catégorie) ou Dexter (la diffèrent)... bref je dois passer à côté de quelque chose 

par contre j'attends avec impatience la deuxième saison de Damages !!


----------



## stephane6646 (18 Octobre 2008)

Ce que j'ai aimé en regardant ces 6 premiers épisodes: 
- la VO et l'anglais américain comme je l'aime, avec plein de Fu..K dedans 
- l'absence de manichéisme chez les persos: ils on tous leur part d'ombre et de lumière.
- un peu de cynisme aussi et d'ironie.
- cette phrase de Hank: "je brule sous le soleil de californie et je me noie dans un océan de chattes inutiles"... Il est dans l'ère du vide...complètement perdu...
- Un vide à remplir: humainement et intellectuellement; le problème c'est qu'il est à L.A., le lieu de la culture de l'Ouest, du ciné, de l'image, de la superficialité... Hank veut retourner à New-york, côte Est, le lieu de la littérature, de LA culture US...

Voilà... voilà mes premières impressions... en tout cas, cette série me fait du bien...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Octobre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bon, suite à tous les avis positifs sur Dexter, je me suis lancé. Maté toute la saison 1 vitesse grand V. Et Jaime ! :love: Et ce nétait pas gagné avec une histoire basée sur un tueur en série.
> 
> Jai hâte de voir ce que me réserve la saison 2 et si le niveau reste le même.
> 
> ...



Je trouve la saison 2 de Dexter encore meilleur que la première :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2008)

la 3 est délirante!


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2008)

elle est pas mal la 3


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Ouais, mais il parait bien c*nc*n des fois ! Vivement qu'il reprenne le dessus !


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Octobre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je trouve la saison 2 de Dexter encore meilleur que la première :love:



   J'ai visionné les premiers de cette saison 2 et c'est toujours... :love:


  Pff, jaurais pas du attendre si longtemps pour me lancer dans cette série


----------



## Binouche (18 Octobre 2008)

Je confirme, la saison 2 de Dexter est largement mieux que la 1ère. C'est dire le niveau


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Octobre 2008)

Binouche a dit:


> Je confirme, la saison 2 de Dexter est largement mieux que la 1ère. C'est dire le niveau



Largement...:mouais: Roooh, ça va être bon alors!!! :love:

p'tain, elle me flingue mes soirées cette série... :rateau:


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Ouais, mais il parait bien c*nc*n des fois ! Vivement qu'il reprenne le dessus !


tu parles de Dexter?... ou de Californification


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Dexter 

Californication, ça commence à me saouler un peu... Mais bon, voyons ce qui va suivre !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (18 Octobre 2008)

quelqu'un a-t'il déjà regardé Samantha Who ?


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2008)

bah, S03E01 etait bof... (trop speed au debut et trop mou sur la fin ou l'inverse, je sais plus :rateau S03E02 etait bof (vraiment) mais S03E03 etait pas mal j'ai trouvé


----------



## Philippe (19 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> perso je n'ai pas du tout accroché à Californication... pourtant j'aime beaucoup les séries du genre, mais la j'ai trouvé ça un peu... je sais pas... pas très profond justement.





arcank a dit:


> Californication, ça commence à me saouler un peu... Mais bon, voyons ce qui va suivre !





Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca vaut vraiment le coup ! Surtout la fin de la saison un est ENORME



Tiens cela faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas venu sur ce fil 

Je m'apprête justement à visionner les deux derniers épisodes de _Californication_ (toujours en VF hélas, je suis maudit ; ou trop paresseux ; ou les deux  !)
Jusqu'à présent je ne suis ni emballé, ni déçu. Un peu d'accord avec Pierre-Nico sur le manque de profondeur ; je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de la longueur des épisodes, mais je trouve que ça manque un peu de densité... un sujet pareil et un acteur comme Duchovny, il y aurait eu moyen de faire qqch de mieux, qqch de plus intense et de plus sombre aussi, peut-être. Mais ce n'est peut-être pas l'objet 

Allez hop, je passe d'un écran à l'autre


----------



## Philippe (19 Octobre 2008)

Oui bon, @ Pharmacos, la fin est bien, évidemment 
Mais d'autre part, c'est un peu téléphoné non ? je me demande bien à quelle autre fin on pouvait s'attendre ! 

Bref, sentiment mitigé de ma part vis-à-vis de cette série : une bonne histoire, mais une narration peu fouillée, et traitée avec trop de légèreté. Un personnage central trop central, et un scénario qui exploite insuffisamment ce qu'il aurait pu porter en puissance ; des personnages "secondaires" (Karen mise à part mais je pense à Mia, à Charlie et Marcy, à Dani, à Becca...) dont les rôles sont traités somme toute de manière assez superficielle...

Bon je m'arrête, tout le monde a compris que j'attendais un peu plus de cette série...  :rose:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Octobre 2008)

Philippe a dit:


> un sujet pareil et un acteur comme Duchovny, il y aurait eu moyen de faire qqch de mieux, qqch de plus intense et de plus sombre aussi, peut-être.



je suis tout à fait d'accord !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Octobre 2008)

Perso j'ai commencé Fringe...

Grosso modo le pitch, c'est une equipe de 4 personnes (un agent du FBI , un chercheur un peu psycho, son fils, et leur patron) qui résolve des faits divers qui ont une origine étrange...

J'ai regardé les 2 premiers épisodes et ca a l'air sympa ! Maintenant wait & see pour le reste !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Octobre 2008)

en effet Fringe est plutôt sympa ! bon c'est pas transcendant, mais la petite griffe de J.J Abrahms fait son effet, plutôt agréable à regarder !


----------



## huexley (19 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> en effet Fringe est plutôt sympa ! bon c'est pas transcendant, mais la petite griffe de J.J Abrahms fait son effet, plutôt agréable à regarder !




A moins que le père soit en fait le point central de la série je trouve vraiment ridicule qu'il sache tout sur tout, c'est même assez "pesant"


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2008)

Fringe, j'ai vu que le premier épisode pour le moment.
Mon avis: si ça reste vif et intelligent, ça peut-être mythique. Si ça mollassonne ou ça part en live (comme certains moments ou événements du premier épisode), ça va devenir naze et on se dira "encore de la daube".
J'espérerai le premier choix


----------



## Moovance (21 Octobre 2008)

J'ai personnellement du mal à m'attacher aux personnages de Fringe, j'ai vu les 5 épisodes déjà diffusés et je trouve qu'il manque un petit quelque chose en plus. Il n'y a rien de vraiment nouveau ou d'haletant dans cette série comme dans les autres de J.J. Abrams.

Sinon, j'ai testé les 2 premiers épisodes de Eleventh Hour qui suit elle aussi les traces d'X-Files et j'avoue qu'on y retrouve un peu l'esprit de la série de Chris Carter : deux agents du FBI / l'un qui est plus "ouvert" à l'étrange et l'autre plus cartésien/ un homme et une femme/ etc. 

J'attends maintenant de voir ce que ces deux séries vont donner sur toute une saison


----------



## Binouche (21 Octobre 2008)

Meme sentiment pour Fringe. J'ai regarde les 2-3 premiers je crois, mais j'ai jamais accroche. Je sais pas j'arrive pas a rentrer dans l'histoire ni dans le jeu des personnages.

Sinon on m'a dit le plus grand bien de True Blood, z'en pensez quoi ?


----------



## benjamin (21 Octobre 2008)

C'est parti.  

*Fringe *: j'ai laissé tomber après le deuxième épisode. Sans regret, à la lecture de vos commentaires.
*How I Met Your Mother* : toujours aussi emballé. Quelques scènes de la quatrième saison figurent déjà parmi les toutes meilleures de la série.
*The Big Bang Theory* : gentil. Sans plus, même si la deuxième saison est mieux partie que la première.
*Heroes *: fatiguant, ça m'endort. Arrêt imminent. Et Kristen Bell se fait bien trop rare.
*Prison Break* : renouvelle bien le genre.
*Desperate *: pas pressé de continuer.
*Californication *: toujours aussi inégal. Hank attachant, c'est sûr, mais le reste manque de souffle.
*90210, Privileged* : RAS. Recettes barbantes de "teen drama" sans surprise. Nul, même pour ma post-teen de 21 ans. Arrêtés.
*Gossip Girl* : bon début de S2, derniers épisodes moyens. Mais il y a toujours le "XO, XO" de... Kristen Bell.
*Knight Rider* : ah, ah. Non, vraiment, essayez d'en regarder un plus de dix minutes. Affligeant.
*Pushing Daisies* : j'attends.
*Dirty Sexy Money* : pas commencé. Je vais finir par traduire moi-même les épisodes pour ma copine.

Et sinon, pas de nouvelle des troisièmes saisons de deux réussites britanniques, *Skins* et *The IT Crowd*.

Il est grand temps de monter SeriesGeneration.


----------



## Ebonie (21 Octobre 2008)

Moi je regarde Prison Break saison 4 ( en telechargement ) ou alors smallville saison 7 et bientot je passe a la 8. Tout sa en VO bien sur, c'est beacoup mieux que les versions Francaise.


----------



## flotow (21 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de recevoir Gossip Girl, Heroes... et Dexter... tout ca dans un seul paquet  (ouais, ma cousine a eu des révélations écologiques (la bas, aux US je le rappelle ) et donc, c'est un paquet pour tout)

Bref, le transporteur m'a dit:


> - C'est de la came? C'est illégal?



Et je lui ai répondu:


> - Non, ce n'est pas de la came, mais oui, c'est illégal


----------



## Zyrol (21 Octobre 2008)

Binouche a dit:


> Meme sentiment pour Fringe. J'ai regarde les 2-3 premiers je crois, mais j'ai jamais accroche. Je sais pas j'arrive pas a rentrer dans l'histoire ni dans le jeu des personnages.



*Fringe*, honnêtement je pense qu'il faut attendre un peu avant de se prononcer... J'espère que JJ Abrams nous concocte quelque chose de plus "vaste"...

*Knight Rider*, c'est... comment dire... je  me demande comment les networks américains laissent passer cette série...

*Sarah Connor *me plait toujours autant, en particulier notre amie cameron...

*Stargate*, mais je ne suis pas objectif...


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Octobre 2008)

Les séries que je suis : 

*The Shield* saison 7 : La meilleure série policiere selon moi, et cette saison s'annonce explosive :love:

*Dexter *saison 3 : pas mal de changement avec les 2 premieres saisons, s'annonce toujours aussi bon.

*Secret diary of a Secret Girl* saison 2 : Divertissant, sans plus.

*Sons of Anarchy* : Nouvelle série sur un gang de motard : vraiment pas mal, ce début de saison ouvre des perspectives intéressantes.

*Chuck *saison 2 : drôle, bien joué , comédie très agréable!

*The Big Bang Theory* saison 2 : Je suis plié de rire à (pratiquement) chaque épisode

*How I Met Your Mother* saison 4  : saison moins bonne que les précédentes, mais ça reste du haut niveau 

*Gossip Girl* saison 2 : divertissant....

*The Sarah Connor Chronicles *saison 2 : bien, mais j'ai peur que cette série tourne en rond assez rapidement...

*6 Feet Under*  : je n'ai regardé que la saison 1 pour le mment, mais c'est vraiment très très bon :love: 

*Dirty Sexy Money* : Pas mal, mais un peu trop banal...


----------



## Zyrol (22 Octobre 2008)

Au vu des evenements qui se préparent...

Faut vite fermer ce fil, nettoyer toute trace de notre passage sur ce fil...:sick::sick:


----------



## Moovance (22 Octobre 2008)

True Blood !!! Voilà LA série de la rentrée ! Honnêtement tout y est excellent à commencer par le générique de toute beauté. Alan Ball signe encore une oeuvre majeure ici.
Je suis totalement conquise !

Pour situer la série, cela se passe en Louisiane, à notre époque sauf que l'on a découvert et "accepté" les vampires comme communauté à part entière de la société américaine, en particulier. 

C'est vraiment un série à voir, les acteurs sont tous excellents et l'image tout autant.

HBO a encore frappé fort !


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Les séries que je suis :
> 
> *The Shield* saison 7 : La meilleure série policiere selon moi, et cette saison s'annonce explosive :love:
> 
> ...



Il te reste un peu de temps pour faire autre chose?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Octobre 2008)

Oui, j'arrive à jouer à la wii (je viens de l'avoir, je m'eclate comme un p'tit fou) 

Et par exemple, 6FU, je regarde un épisode de temps en temps (j'ai mis 15 jours pour faire la saison 1 )


----------



## Binouche (22 Octobre 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Au vu des evenements qui se préparent...
> 
> Faut vite fermer ce fil, nettoyer toute trace de notre passage sur ce fil...:sick::sick:


 Non, pas moi, je regarde les series en direct a la tele sans rien pirater


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Au vu des evenements qui se préparent...
> 
> Faut vite fermer ce fil, nettoyer toute trace de notre passage sur ce fil...:sick::sick:




Ils ont pas du fric à gâcher ailleurs ? :mouais::hein:


En ce moment pour moi Weeds saison 3, toujours aussi bien :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> En ce moment pour moi Weeds saison 3, toujours aussi bien :love:



:love:


----------



## richard-deux (24 Octobre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> *Dirty Sexy Money* : Pas mal, mais un peu trop banal...



J'ai regardé, hier soir sur Canal, les 2 premiers épisodes et je ne suis pas convaincu. 
J'attends la semaine prochain pour voir si j'accroche ou pas.


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2008)

Un grand up !

Ce soir, il y a Redemption, le prequel qui joint la saison 6 et la saison 7 de 24 
Quand on voit la bande annonce, ca fait peur  ! (gros budget hein )

Avec un peu de chance UPS viendra chez moi lundi soir avec la VHS


----------



## richard-deux (24 Novembre 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'ai regardé, hier soir sur Canal, les 2 premiers épisodes et je ne suis pas convaincu.
> J'attends la semaine prochain pour voir si j'accroche ou pas.



Finalement, j'ai regardé la première saison de Dirty Sexy Money sans véritablement être conquis.

Aujourd'hui, je lis:



> Mauvaises nouvelles pour les amateurs de séries américaines. La chaîne ABC vient d'annoncer que Dirty Sexy Money, dont Canal +  vient de diffuser la saison 1, ne connaîtra pas de troisième saison, faute d'audience.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Un grand up !
> 
> Ce soir, il y a Redemption, le prequel qui joint la saison 6 et la saison 7 de 24
> Quand on voit la bande annonce, ca fait peur  ! (gros budget hein )
> ...



Bah tiens, il n'y a pas que les ch'ti qui sortent encore en VHS! 





richarddeux a dit:


> Finalement, j'ai regardé la première saison de Dirty Sexy Money sans véritablement être conquis.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je lis:



   La loterie des séries US Cest parfois très pénible !


----------



## huexley (24 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah tiens, il n'y a pas que les ch'ti qui sortent encore en VHS!



Nan c'est sa cousine qui FedEx la cassete depuis les US :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2008)

Comme quoi, UPS c'est plus rapide que FedEx


----------



## flotow (24 Novembre 2008)

ouep, bah mon FedEx me dit:
[QUOTE="FedEx]Out For Delivery[/QUOTE]

On pt'et l'espérer entre 23h et 00h aujourd'hui (le livreur... avec la VHS)

Mais je le regarderai sûrement que demain, faut que j'aille m'acheter un lecteur VHS :mouais:
Foutues technos


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2008)

Arrivé sans encombre hier vers 15h30.
UPS, c'est de la balle


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2008)

Vu hier chez un pote expat' américain le pilote de Firefly (2002). Quelques têtes connues mais j'ai loupé pas mal de choses, la VO non sous-titrée, c'est hard quand même. Je ne sais pas si ça me plait assez pour que je trouve le coffret VHS&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Novembre 2008)

J'ai commencé, il y a quelques semaines, Californication. J'ai été conquis par la vie trépidante de Hank Moody.  C'est bien filmé, c'est très bien joué, c'est terriblement californien ; ça se rapproche bien de Weeds, sur tout ces points. En fait, ça vaut le coup.  

Je n'ai pas vu trace, dans ce fil, de Mad Men, et c'est bien dommage. Plutôt méconnue, cette série... On se retrouve plongée au coeur des 50's, à New-York, effigie de l'américanisation du monde et des Trente Glorieuses qui battent leur plein. La société de consommation de masse n'en est qu'à ses débuts, et l'on assiste, aux côtés de publicitaires très intemporels, à son irrésistible ascension. Le jeu des acteurs, parfaits, nous immerge immédiatement dans l'époque, son mode de vie et de pensée, sans anachronisme douteux. La trame de la série (la création publicitaire au sein de Sterling Cooper, société de pub) est régulièrement coupée par l'intervention de quelques histoires connexes. L'intérêt que l'on porte à la vie, somme toute banale, de ces hommes et de leurs secrétaires va grandissant au fil des épisodes. A voir, absolument ! 

Enfin, un mot sur Desperate Housewives ; j'en avais déjà parlé sur ce fil, la saison 5 redonne un certain intérêt à la série. Ca se confirme au fil des épisodes, et l'épisode 8 vient, comme à l'accoutumée depuis trois saisons, cassé le rythme lancinant de la vie de Wisteria Lane. Pas d'épisode dimanche dernier, la série reprend avec l'épisode 9 dimanche prochain.


----------



## Moovance (26 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de regarder les bandes annonces des nouveaux programmes de Showtime pour le début d'année, au passage "United States of Tara" s'annonce plutôt motivant, et voilà que dans celle de l'ultime saison de "The L Word" on voit "Xena" en fliquette enquêtant sur le meurtre d'une des héroïnes... Voilà qui va ravir les fans de Xena qui pensaient que celle-ci était en couple avec Gabrielle la compagne de ses aventures fantastiques...


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Novembre 2008)

Moovance a dit:


> Je viens de regarder les bandes annonces des nouveaux programmes de Showtime pour le début d'année, au passage "United States of Tara" s'annonce plutôt motivant, et voilà que dans celle de l'ultime saison de "The L Word" on voit "Xena" en fliquette enquêtant sur le meurtre d'une des héroïnes... Voilà qui va ravir les fans de Xena qui pensaient que celle-ci était en couple avec Gabrielle la compagne de ses aventures fantastiques...



C'est Lawless qui joue Xena dans ce show?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Novembre 2008)

L'épisode S07E12 de The Shield : :affraid::affraid::affraid:

Le dernier épisode devrait clôturer en beauté cette série!


----------



## Moovance (28 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est Lawless qui joue Xena dans ce show?



Oui, c'est Lucy Lawless, c'est ça.


----------



## itako (28 Novembre 2008)

Moi je suis a la moitié de la saison 5 de OZ.
En vost biensure.


----------



## arcank (28 Novembre 2008)

@u Magicien : Pourtant c'est pas le dernier apparemment, le 13 a été diffusé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Novembre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> @u Magicien : Pourtant c'est pas le dernier apparemment, le 13 a été diffusé


D'où l'emploi du conditionnel "Devrait" par le Magicien.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Novembre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> @u Magicien : Pourtant c'est pas le dernier apparemment, le 13 a été diffusé





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> D'où l'emploi du conditionnel "Devrait" par le Magicien.


Merci Ed  
D'ailleurs, une petite "necro" de The Shield sur un blog  tres agréable qui parle de séries : 
http://seriestv.blog.lemonde.fr/2008/11/27/the-shield-this-is-the-end/


----------



## Chang (28 Novembre 2008)

_*NAKED MAN !!!!*_

​


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Novembre 2008)

Un des meilleurs HIMYM de la saison celui-ci


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

Oui. Excellente technique, à essayer d'urgence. Faites juste gaffe à ne pas vous faire jeter votre iPhone dans les toilettes.


----------



## arcank (28 Novembre 2008)

@Ed_the_Head, Le_magi61 : Il faut vraiment que je me concentre...

C'est peut-être la fébrilité d'avoir les K7 du 712 et 713, mais pas le temps de les regarder ^^


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

Et alors, personne n'a fait de debrief du prologue de 24 ? Avez-vous été, tous, esbaudis par le charisme intact de Jack et traversés de frissons en retrouvant son inimitable voix éraillée ?  

*Everybody !* Everybody, I want you to listen (34'00)...


----------



## flotow (28 Novembre 2008)

J'ai enfin eu de regarder le prologue, et j'ai trouvé ça... bof 
Drolement long, pour finalement, pas grand chose, tant au niveau action (15 mins max ?) qu'au niveau interêt général pour la série (une ou deux révélation, et finalement&#8230


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Moi je suis a la moitié de la saison 5 de OZ.
> En vost biensure.



Je viens à peine commencé la S2 j'ai une attraction-répulsion envers cette série. Mais je m'accroche. Je crois plus à cette uvre de fiction que les gravures de mode de Prison Break en tout cas :sleep:
Les descentes dans les enfers personnels des personnages, quels qu'ils soient, me rappellent deux choses: il est si facile de tomber et de ne pas se relever, et qu'il y a toujours plus d'argent et de facilité pour enfermer que pour éduquer.
Cette série devrait être montrée dans les usines à politiciens et avocats, quel que soit le pays


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

elle est anglaise mais elle a repris:
The IT Crowd :love::love::love:


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2008)

rhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa :love: :love: :love: 
Maïwen, tu dois pas louper ça 

Merci pour l'info


----------



## arcank (15 Décembre 2008)

Un peu décevant tout de même. Aucun n'a pu battre le pilote !


----------



## benjamin (15 Décembre 2008)

Disons que les deux premiers sont légèrement décevants. Ensuite, le troisième est irrésistible et le quatrième dans la lignée. Un régal. :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Décembre 2008)

le S03E04 de IT CROWD est vraiment bon : 

Spoiler : 
THE internet :love:


----------



## benjamin (21 Décembre 2008)

Et que dire du 5, qui débute par une parodie mordante de Facebook, dans la lignée du message anti-piratage détourné dans la saison 2.  

Voir ici (mini spoil potentiel).


----------



## richard-deux (23 Décembre 2008)

Je viens de terminer la première saison de *Pushing Daisies*.

L'histoire est de Ned qui a le don de ramener à la vie un homme et cela rien qu'en le touchant.
Emerson Cod, un détective privé et témoin du don de Ned est devenu son partenaire. 

Ned ramène à la vie les personnes assassinées pour leur demander qui les a tuées et avant que la minute ne soit passée, il les replonge dans la mort. Une fois l'identité du criminel connue, Ned et Emerson peuvent empocher la récompense.

[DM]k5d9os1QnF5QFWezhj[/DM]

Même si l'histoire n'est pas toujours extraordinaire, j'aime bien l'univers un peu à la Tim Burton.

L'acteur principal est mignon et la serveuse (la blonde) est une bombe.


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> (...) la serveuse (la blonde) est une bombe.


C'est l'actrice Kristin Chenoweth, qui jouait une conseillère de campagne (Annabeth Schott) dans The West Wing...


----------



## benjamin (23 Décembre 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je viens de terminer la première saison de *Pushing Daisies*.



Cette série est une friandise. Délicieuse au premier abord ; quelque peu éc&#339;urante si l'on en abuse. Mieux vaut picorer quelques épisodes de temps en temps. 
Au passage, elle fait partie de la charrette des _show _qui ne seront pas renouvelés (pour une troisième saison, dans son cas).


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Décembre 2008)

La série est sympa dans le genre _à la Tim Burton_, mais en un peu moins inspiré quand même...


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> La série est sympa dans le genre _à la Tim Burton_, mais en un peu moins inspiré quand même...


Oui, j'aime cet univers, aussi... 
L'idée de _résurrections momentanées_ est originale, mais impose un sacré carcan scénaristique...


----------



## benjamin (23 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> La série est sympa dans le genre _à la Tim Burton_, mais en un peu moins inspiré quand même...



Exact. On peut même dire que cela vire parfois _Amélie Poulain_.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2008)

Je suis vraiment fan de l'univers visuel de cette série, mais comme tu le dis, Benjamin, ce n'est pas le genre de série dont tu vas regarder deux épisodes à la suite...


----------



## richard-deux (24 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est l'actrice Kristin Chenoweth, qui jouait une conseillère de campagne (Annabeth Schott) dans The West Wing...



Je n'ai jamais vu _The West Wing_, je ne connais que de nom.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2008)

J'ai attaqué la version U.S. de Life On Mars.
Excellent


----------



## Philippe (29 Décembre 2008)

La saison 1 de _Dexter_, que j'achève à l'instant, est bien, mais je reste un peu sur ma faim. Le scénario est quand même un peu tiré par les cheveux, et le personnage de Dexter pouvait être plus fouillé... est-ce moi qui deviens plus exigeant, ou bien les séries télé - dont je reste un grand fan - sont-elles à la recherche d'un second souffle ? car en matière d'épaisseur psychologique des personnages, on n'a plus jamais fait mieux, à mon sens (et dans ce que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir, oeuf corse ) que _Six Feet Under_, _Deadwood_ et les deux premières saisons de _Nip/Tuck_, - à quoi j'ajouterai (au risque de me faire taper dessus :rateau, pour la qualité de sa réalisation, _Prison Break_.

Je ne sais pas du tout à quoi m'attendre concernant la saison 2 de _Dexter_. Une complication des rapports entre Dex et Rita et le début d'une traque par Doakes me paraissent des pistes vraisemblables mais bon, on verra bien...


----------



## huexley (29 Décembre 2008)

Philippe a dit:


> Je ne sais pas du tout à quoi m'attendre concernant la saison 2 de _Dexter_. Une complication des rapports entre Dex et Rita et le début d'une traque par Doakes me paraissent des pistes vraisemblables mais bon, on verra bien...




héhé effectivement, tu regardes trop la télé 


> Sinon je viens d'achever la saison 3 de Dexter en VO, et c'est avec regret que je quitte son monde, son ambiance et ses personnage auquel je me sens curieusement attaché.


----------



## Philippe (29 Décembre 2008)

Ah bon, il n'y a que 3 saisons en tout et pour tout ? 
Étonnant ...  avec un sujet pareil ! 



huexley a dit:


> héhé effectivement, tu regardes trop la télé



40 minutes (plus ou moins) chaque soir avant d'aller me coucher 

C'est mon petit rituel


----------



## huexley (29 Décembre 2008)

Philippe a dit:


> Ah bon, il n'y a que 3 saisons en tout et pour tout ?
> Étonnant ...  avec un sujet pareil !




Il ne peuvent pas filmer plus vite que la musique !


----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2008)

Ouaip.

Pour moi, la saison 3 de Dexter est décevante. Je ne suis pas sûr que ça vaille la peine de faire une saison 4. D'ailleurs, selon moi, la saison 1 se suffisait à elle même et on pouvait en rester là, pour garder un peu le côté extravagant de la série. Là, ça devient la routine. Découper des petits mec la nuit, tout ça.

Du reste, l'idée sous-jacente de faire la justice routinière soit-même selon ses propres règles, ça me gène un peu (je préfère le côté catharsis de la saison 1)


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2008)

Alors là, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord. J'ai trouvé cette dernière saison vraiment top. On sent un commencement de changement dans le personnage, c'était intéressant.


----------



## teo (29 Décembre 2008)

Un peu écoeuré moi aussi par le côté _Boîte à Amélie "Chocolat" Poulain_ de _Pushing Daisies_: je regarderai ça chez les uns ou les autres, au rythme d'un épisode en français ces prochaines années  (mais quelles doublages horribles en France, je suis désolé mais ça craint grave ). J'ai pas pu allé plus loin que les 4 ou 5 premiers épisodes.

Avec les vieux pots&#8230; j'attaque la saison 3 de _ST: Voyager_, en VO seulement, avec quelques années en retard !


----------



## Philippe (29 Décembre 2008)

Philippe a dit:


> Ah bon, il n'y a que 3 saisons en tout et pour tout ?
> Étonnant ...  avec un sujet pareil !





huexley a dit:


> Il ne peuvent pas filmer plus vite que la musique !



On s'est mal compris  ! je me demandais si la saison 3 était la "dernière" au sens où elle clôturait la série 
Apparemment ce n'est pas le cas !



yvos a dit:


> Pour moi, la saison 3 de Dexter est décevante. (...)





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors là, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord. J'ai trouvé cette dernière saison vraiment top. On sent un commencement de changement dans le personnage, c'était intéressant.



Bon voilà en tout cas des avis bien tranchés, - et pas dans le même sens ! 
Je serai curieux en tout cas de voir la suite de la saison 1, - dès que cela paraîtra en DVD ; espérons que ça ne tarde pas ! quand je disais que j'avais été quelque peu "déçu" par la saison 1, c'était un bien grand mot !
Ce que j'espère en fait, c'est que les saisons suivantes exploitent davantage ce "caractère" exceptionnel (y'a de quoi faire !) dans ses tréfonds, davantage encore que dans la saison 1 qui pourrait alors n'être qu'un prologue. Un peu à la manière de certains grands romanciers (comme James par exemple) qui créent un personnage d'exception et bâtissent des histoires incroyables en se contentant d'observer simplement les réactions de ce personnage face aux événements...


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Janvier 2009)

Je découvre trois séries que je vous conseille fortement si vous voulez rire un bon coup:

- How I met your mother?
Elle en est à sa quatième saison et raconte la vie d'une bande d'amis et comme l'un d'entre eux a rencontré sa femme. Présenté comme un successeur de Friends, c'est une très très agréable sitcom. En plus les actrices sont mignonnes comme tout. Et Barney est un personnage génialissime.

- Chuck
La 2ème saison est en cours.
Un homme qui mène une vie très ordinaire détient tous les secrets de la NSA et de la CIA. Protégé par deux agents (dont la canonissime Sarah Walker :love, il doit cacher son secret à son entourage tout en sauvant le monde. Pas sérieuse pour un sou, cette série est aussi très attachante et bien menée. 

- The Big Bang Theory
La deuxième saison est aussi en cours. Comment la vie de 4 geeks tendance nerds est boulversée par leur voisine bimbo. Cette série mérite d'être vue pour le personnage de Sheldon, avec son esprit geeky au possible qui ne connaît rien aux rapports humains. Un grand éclat de rire.

Et puis sinon, il y a toujours 30 Rock pas loin.


----------



## flotow (8 Janvier 2009)

Un _reminder_ pour ceux qui ne suivraient pas:
24 reprend Dimanche soir (2 ép.) puis continue Lundi soir (2 ép.)

Bref, la VHS va tourner et DHL va livrer :love: (et la cousine va copier, mais ca )


----------



## arcank (8 Janvier 2009)

Je suis au Canada pour quelques mois, même plus besoin d'attendre les délais postaux ! Merci Global et CTV !

Lucky me


----------



## flotow (8 Janvier 2009)

Tu pourras remplacer ma cousine si jamais elle se loupe alors  (et puis, tu rentreras sûrement avant que la saison soit finie  (et toc ))


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Janvier 2009)

Hm pour les amateurs, Damages a repris ! J'ai matté l'épisode, faut encore que je me remette en condition mais ca semble suivre le rythme de la saison 1 ce qui est vraiment bien ! J'attend la suite pour tout decouvrir !


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Janvier 2009)

J'ai commencé "The Office" version US : :love:


----------



## Chang (9 Janvier 2009)

Traitre !!!


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2009)

Jour J -8 pour BG 4.5 :love: Dernière longueur avant la fin.
Espérons que le cousin assure avec DHL&#8230;


----------



## twinworld (9 Janvier 2009)

Adrienhb a dit:


> - How I met your mother?
> Elle en est à sa quatième saison et raconte la vie d'une bande d'amis et comme l'un d'entre eux a rencontré sa femme. Présenté comme un successeur de Friends, c'est une très très agréable sitcom. En plus les actrices sont mignonnes comme tout. Et Barney est un personnage génialissime.


mof... un pote m'a filé les 3 premières saisons. Pour le moment j'ai regardé les 4 premiers épisodes de la première saison. C'est limite chiant. Tout tourne autour des histoires de drague du personnage principal. Ca devient vite longuet. 

Dans Friends les sujets étaient plus variés et puis c'était pas focalisé sur un seul personnage. Là, les amis sont des faire-valoir. Tout gravite autour du guignol qui n'a pas de copine. 

J'ai besoin de dire que je suis pas enchanté ?? ;-))


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> mof... un pote m'a filé les 3 premières saisons. Pour le moment j'ai regardé les 4 premiers épisodes de la première saison. C'est limite chiant. Tout tourne autour des histoires de drague du personnage principal. Ca devient vite longuet.
> 
> Dans Friends les sujets étaient plus variés et puis c'était pas focalisé sur un seul personnage. Là, les amis sont des faire-valoir. Tout gravite autour du guignol qui n'a pas de copine.
> 
> J'ai besoin de dire que je suis pas enchanté ?? ;-))



Pareil. Ca m'a gonflé.

En revanche, la version US de Life On Mars est excellente!


----------



## huexley (9 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Jour J -8 pour BG 4.5 :love: Dernière longueur avant la fin.
> Espérons que le cousin assure avec DHL



On en peu plus d'attendre !!


----------



## Maximouse (9 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> On en peu plus d'attendre !!



N'oubliez pas, plus que dix épisodes et après terminer, finish, plus jamais 
C'est maintenant que c'est le meilleur, profitez-en


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2009)

Je m'en fous, de toute façon, comme ce sera à la série tv comme aux livres, LoftR et quelques J. Verne: on revoit, on relit et c'est toujours aussi bon :love:
Je me demande même si je vais pas me refaire la totale, comme il y a un an, pour la 3e fois  ça me permettrait de ralentir ST-Voyager


----------



## huexley (9 Janvier 2009)

Maximouse a dit:


> N'oubliez pas, plus que dix épisodes et après terminer, finish, plus jamais
> C'est maintenant que c'est le meilleur, profitez-en



J'attends avec impatience la fin pour me payer le coffret en BluRay et me faire pèter la rétine


----------



## Maximouse (9 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> J'attends avec impatience la fin pour me payer le coffret en BluRay et me faire pèter la rétine



C'est vrai que les coffrets DVD font peine à voir, c'est fou comme on peut vite s'habituer à la HD


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> mof... un pote m'a filé les 3 premières saisons. Pour le moment j'ai regardé les 4 premiers épisodes de la première saison. C'est limite chiant. Tout tourne autour des histoires de drague du personnage principal. Ca devient vite longuet.
> 
> Dans Friends les sujets étaient plus variés et puis c'était pas focalisé sur un seul personnage. Là, les amis sont des faire-valoir. Tout gravite autour du guignol qui n'a pas de copine.
> 
> J'ai besoin de dire que je suis pas enchanté ?? ;-))



Aaaah je ne dis pas que ça égale ou dépasse Friends. Friends reste trèèèèèèèèèès loin devant.
Et certes, ça tourne sur l'histoire du narrateur, mais cette continuité est au contraire l'une des forces de la série. 
Et puis Barney est un personnage qui vaut le détour.

'fin bon perso, ça fait partie des bonnes surprises.


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Janvier 2009)

Maximouse a dit:


> N'oubliez pas, plus que dix épisodes et après terminer, finish, plus jamais
> C'est maintenant que c'est le meilleur, profitez-en



Finish, finish... il va y avoir Caprica déjà... Ensuite Dieu sait ce qu'ils vont bien nous imaginer.


----------



## Maximouse (10 Janvier 2009)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Finish, finish... il va y avoir Caprica déjà... Ensuite Dieu sait ce qu'ils vont bien nous imaginer.



Je n'attend pas grand chose de Caprica de peur d'être déçu.

Mais j'espère vraiment me tromper


----------



## Chang (10 Janvier 2009)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Aaaah je ne dis pas que ça égale ou dépasse Friends. Friends reste trèèèèèèèèèès loin devant.
> Et certes, ça tourne sur l'histoire du narrateur, mais cette continuité est au contraire l'une des forces de la série.
> Et puis Barney est un personnage qui vaut le détour.
> 
> 'fin bon perso, ça fait partie des bonnes surprises.



Mince, Friends c'est l'ennui assure, le consensuel, l'humour propre, pas un pet de travers ... bref tout ce qui ne ressemble pas a la realite de jeunes de leurs ages. 

L'histoire d'HIMYM n'est pas que centre sur le narrateur, elle tourne autour de chacun d'eux sans perdre de vue la trame de base (c'est quand meme le nom de la serie) ... 

Pour resumer: dans Friends on boit du cafe, dans HIMYM on boit des binouzes ... choisit ton camp ...  ...


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Janvier 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Mince, Friends c'est l'ennui assure, le consensuel, l'humour propre, pas un pet de travers ... bref tout ce qui ne ressemble pas a la realite de jeunes de leurs ages.
> 
> L'histoire d'HIMYM n'est pas que centre sur le narrateur, elle tourne autour de chacun d'eux sans perdre de vue la trame de base (c'est quand meme le nom de la serie) ...
> 
> Pour resumer: dans Friends on boit du cafe, dans HIMYM on boit des binouzes ... choisit ton camp ...  ...



Bon je me place pas en spécialiste d'HIMYM, je n'ai vu que la première saison. Donc hâte de voir la vie des autres personnages. Pour l'instant, on suit pas mal celle de Ted.

Par contre, sur Friends... ok ils vivent une vie que personne ne vit (enfin bon c'est un peu le propre d'une sitcom)... mais j'ai toujours été frappé par les dialogues superbement ficelés et par le fait que chacun dans chacun des personnages un peu de soi. Et je peux retomber sur n'importe quel épisode de Friends et passer un bon moment. Aurai-je la même chose avec HIMYM... pas sûr, malgré toutes ses qualités.


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2009)

Pilote et 2e épisode de _Chuck_.
J'aime beaucoup le saupoudrage de références nerd-geek  (explosion de MacPro, revendeur Mac imperturbable&#8230 un peu comme _Eureka_, on y croit pas une seconde mais ça fait du bien de temps en temps une série juste pour passer un moment fun.

@ Chang: Faudrait que j'insiste mais _Friends_ m'a toujours ennuyé et _HIMYM_, limite c'est pire: je n'ai même pas compris de quoi ça parlait, juste que ça m'a gavé direct, en 3 mn. Ca doit pas être ma tasse de thé les bandes de potes en série&#8230;


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Pilote et 2e épisode de _Chuck_.
> J'aime beaucoup le saupoudrage de références nerd-geek  (explosion de MacPro, revendeur Mac imperturbable) un peu comme _Eureka_, on y croit pas une seconde mais ça fait du bien de temps en temps une série juste pour passer un moment fun.



Essaie The Big Bang Theory. C'est une bande de potes mais avec ce qu'il faut de geekeries. 



teo a dit:


> @ Chang: Faudrait que j'insiste mais _Friends_ m'a toujours ennuyé et _HIMYM_, limite c'est pire: je n'ai même pas compris de quoi ça parlait, juste que ça m'a gavé direct, en 3 mn. Ca doit pas être ma tasse de thé les bandes de potes en série



Pourtant quand on y pense... Battlestar, c'est aussi une bande de potes perdus dans l'espace poursuivie par une autre bande de potes. 
Mmmh? Oui, oui je suis déjà sorti. :rateau:


----------



## twinworld (11 Janvier 2009)

Chang a dit:


> [] sans perdre de vue la trame de base (c'est quand meme le nom de la serie) ...


ouais mais justement... 3 saisons sur comment il a rencontré sa femme, c'est tuant. Surtout qu'on s'en cogne après 3 minutes de savoir comment il drague et comment il l'a rencontrée sa copine. Moi, j'ai rencontré la nouvelle dame qui distribue les quotidiens aux abonnés dans les boîtes-aux-lettres de mon immeuble à 6 heures du mat' et on en fait pas une série TV !!! ;-))

Sinon, depuis quelques semaines, je regarde Medium sur M6. C'est pas nouveau. Mais j'aime bien. Je trouve les personnages assez attachants.


----------



## Chang (11 Janvier 2009)

Mais tout le monde s'en tape de comment il a rencontre la mere de ses enfants ... c'est juste un pretexte a la serie ... la raison principale pour laquelle beaucoup de gens regardent c'est le personnage de Barney. 

L'egout et les couleurs ... on va pas s'etaler pendant 15 plombes ...  ...


----------



## Philippe (14 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai attaqué la version U.S. de Life On Mars.
> Excellent





Fab'Fab a dit:


> (...) la version US de Life On Mars est excellente!



Fab'Fab 

Je viens de visionner les deux saisons de _Life on Mars_ et c'est pas mal, en effet ... sans plus ... à l'exception des derniers épisodes de la saison 2 ! l'épisode où Sam et Gene enquêtent sur un couple échangiste est vraiment drôle, et les épisodes suivants tiennent la route aussi 
Bon il me reste le dernier épisode à visionner, ce sera pour demain ( :sleep: :rateau: ) - dommage que la série s'arrête là, c'était plutôt prometteur, - après une saison 1 pas terrible en effet, mais ça commençait à devenir intéressant 
Au fait, pourquoi parles-tu à deux reprises de la "version US" ?


----------



## twinworld (14 Janvier 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Au fait, pourquoi parles-tu à deux reprises de la "version US" ?


parce qu'il y a une version anglaise, qui prend fin après 2 saisons mais qui a un spin-off "Ashes to Ashes". La version US devrait dépasser les deux saisons (en tout cas pour ce que j'en ai lu sur les sites fan de la série).


----------



## richard-deux (14 Janvier 2009)

"Heroes", "Life on Mars" et "Ashes to Ashes".... c'est la discographie de Bowie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Au fait, pourquoi parles-tu à deux reprises de la "version US" ?



Regarde


----------



## Philippe (14 Janvier 2009)

Ah oui ok  la série US a pris la relève de la série anglaise ! _good news !_


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de voir que Pushing Daisies sortait en DVD début février. 
Pour une trentaine d'euros le coffret, ça va être l'occasion pour moi d'y jeter un oeil (à la lecture de vos commentaires, ça devrait me plaire )


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2009)

*A quand une série X ??? Ça ferait un carton !! *


----------



## Philippe (14 Janvier 2009)

http://www.france-info.com/spip.php?article237857&theme=36&sous_theme=42


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2009)

Et bah il s'est fait la belle enfin !


----------



## Philippe (14 Janvier 2009)

Ouais  c'est une façon de voir les choses


----------



## Philippe (16 Janvier 2009)

J'avais prévu de regarder hier le dernier épisode de _Life on Mars_ (version anglaise ) et finalement je n'ai pu le faire que ce soir. Très belle fin  pour une série disons de bonne facture mais qui ne devrait jamais crever l'écran : moyens réduits, 1ère saison moyenne, très lente et peu attractive, un premier rôle un peu trop retenu même si ça cadre bien avec les hésitations ressenties par le personnage, qui se cherche... mais des atouts ! sans parler des chansons de Bowie qu'on y entend régulièrement, la seconde moitié de la saison 2 est formidable, comme si la série avait trouvé son rythme, son style ; le rôle magistral, énooorme , du commissaire principal Gene Hunt interprété par Philip Glenister ; et surtout, une belle variation sur le progrès et le déracinement, sur l'attrait du passé et le souhait que l'on ressent parfois de retourner vivre à une époque pas très lointaine ... et très lointaine à la fois, une époque que l'on a connue (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas la série, le personnage est "catapulté" en 1973 après avoir été victime d'un "accident de la circulation" lors duquel il écoutait, justement, _Life on Mars_ de David Bowie) mais qui est (définitivement ? pas pour lui en tout as !) révolue !
En tout cas, je suis impatient de connaître la suite US qui a pu être donnée 






​


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2009)

Alors pour moi les sries c'est (par ordre de préférence)
*
How I met your mother*: j'adore tout simplement, moins convenue et planplan que friends -que j'adore aussi- Barney est juste enorme et j'aime le fait que les personnagen evoluent au fil de la serie... Et puis Ted est architecte en plus !

*DrHouse:* On ne peux aimer barney sans aimer house et vice versa... Si on oublie le fait que cette seie est inregardable sans sous titre a cause de l'accent des protagonistes combiné aux termes medcaux... En tout cas je tiche j'ai zappé une ou deux saison c'est peut etre pour ca que je ne me lasse pas...

*Desperate Hosewives:* Au moment ou je commencait a être un pe gavé, la série s'est un peu renouvelée. Si on retombe doucement dans les mêmes travers, je garde un peu de plaisir a regarder cette série.
*
Heroes:* Le concept de cette séerie est génial, le gros de l'histoire aussi, mais alors quels scenaristes pourris ! DEs épisodes mal construits,des choix incoherents, sans conter quelques acteurs insipides (les deux frangins) heureusement, certains personnages (sylar, noah,...) relèvent le niveau

*Prison Break: *La serie relou par excellence depuis la fin de la saison 1, mais alors la dernière saison ? Quelle daube !!!

Sans imagination les scénaristes reproduisent 15 fois le même épisode...
Script:
Vous aller recuperer un objet pour être libre
OH il y a 7 cartes (donc un episode par carte)
Oh la carte est incomplete
Oh on se fait voler la carte
Oh, on la revole et on se fait poursuivre
Oh, On se la fait revoler
.....


----------



## richard-deux (8 Février 2009)

En ce moment: *Les Tudors* (Saison 2). 

Même si le scénario prend quelques libertés sur l'Histoire, la série est excellente.
:love:


----------



## richard-deux (17 Février 2009)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Tiens une deuxième saison qui me convainc moyennement, celle de *30 Rock*.
> Par contre si vous n'avez pas vu la première saison des tribulations de l'équipe de production d'un show sur NBC, foncez c'est du tout bon!



Lors de la diffusion sur C+, je n'avais pas trop aimé la série *30 Rock*.
Depuis, je regarde tous les soirs sur C+ décalé les aventures de Liz Lemon & co.

J'adore. :love:


----------



## richard-deux (20 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ouaip.
> 
> Pour moi, la saison 3 de Dexter est décevante. Je ne suis pas sûr que ça vaille la peine de faire une saison 4. D'ailleurs, selon moi, la saison 1 se suffisait à elle même et on pouvait en rester là, pour garder un peu le côté extravagant de la série. Là, ça devient la routine. Découper des petits mec la nuit, tout ça.
> 
> Du reste, l'idée sous-jacente de faire la justice routinière soit-même selon ses propres règles, ça me gène un peu (je préfère le côté catharsis de la saison 1)



Je viens de voir les 2 premiers épisodes de la saison 3 et je trouve cette série excellente.

Si la saison 2 m'a parue un peu difficile au démarrage, la saison 3 semble prometteuse.


J'ai l'impression de parler seul.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> la saison 3 semble prometteuse.



Franchement, je l'ai trouvé excellente.


----------



## Philippe (20 Février 2009)

Tiens, je me demandais s'il y avait parmi vous des amateurs de _Nip/Tuck_ ayant suivi la saison 5 

Saison très décriée semble-t-il, mais que finalement j'ai trouvé plaisante à visionner mis à part quelques outrances pas toujours de très bon goût (lire ici par exemple), mais bon ça fait partie du charme de la série, même si effectivement on a du mal à retrouver la profondeur des deux premières saisons :hein:

Le coffret de DVD que je viens de terminer comporte 14 épisodes, et apparemment (selon les sources que j'ai consultées) il s'agirait d'une saison complète. Pourtant, sur le coffret figure la mention "Saison 5, première partie", et le dernier épisode se termine par un "cliffhanger" assez surprenant. Alors, sait-on s'il y aura une "Saison 5, seconde partie", ou bien une saison 6 ?


----------



## DeepDark (20 Février 2009)

Mes deux du moment  qui surpassent de loin toutes celles que j'ai pu voir


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Février 2009)

Six Feet Under, j'ai testé les deux premiers épisodes... et ça m'a pas, mais alors pas du tout branché. J'ai beau en entendre dire du bien autour de moi, j'y arrive pas... :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Six Feet Under, j'ai testé les deux premiers épisodes... et ça m'a pas, mais alors pas du tout branché. J'ai beau en entendre dire du bien autour de moi, j'y arrive pas... :hein:


Ben moi, j'adore cette série. :love:


----------



## Chang (21 Février 2009)

Je viens de finir les deux premiers episodes d'Arrested Development et ca s'annonce plutot bien ... quelle bande de barjots ...  ...


----------



## yvos (24 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Six Feet Under, j'ai testé les deux premiers épisodes... et ça m'a pas, mais alors pas du tout branché. J'ai beau en entendre dire du bien autour de moi, j'y arrive pas... :hein:



Le bon goût, ça se ne s'apprend pas. On l'a ou on ne l'a pas.


----------



## yvos (24 Février 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je viens de voir les 2 premiers épisodes de la saison 3 et je trouve cette série excellente.
> 
> Si la saison 2 m'a parue un peu difficile au démarrage, la saison 3 semble prometteuse.
> 
> ...



Je me sens TRES seul, moi, après avoir dit que je trouvais la saison 3 en deçà


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Le bon goût, ça se ne s'apprend pas. On l'a ou on ne l'a pas.



Ah...

Ben sur ce coup, je n'ai pas du l'avoir.


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Blob !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

and blob to (V.O.)


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> and blob to (V.O.)



re blob


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> re blob



pfff, c'est lassant ces blobs.. :love:


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2009)

doublon


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Mars 2009)

Pour le moment je suis dans Fringe, déjà visionné les 14 premiers épisodes... dans le genre X-Files revu et corrigé. Autrement, House, encore et toujours :love: du délice à l'état pur (surtout en VO, quand on sait que Hugh Laurie est English  je tire ma révérence  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

C'est vrai que Doctor House c'est bien 

Blob


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2009)

Je vais attaquer "Breaking Bad" et je viens de lire que "Red Dwarf" va reprendre après 8 ans d'arrêt :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Et Oz vous avez bien aimé ?

Moi c'est de loin ma série favorite, bon il ne faut pas avoir le coeur léger mais c'est une excellente série d'HBO .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai que Doctor House c'est bien
> 
> Blob


Je l'ai découvert il n'y a pas très longtemps : j'adore. 

PS : blob.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai que Doctor House c'est bien
> 
> Blob



Moi ça m'a très très vite gonflé.
Au bout de 5 épisodes pour être précis.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mars 2009)

perso je suis super fan de son cynisme à 3 centimes d'&#8364;   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2009)

ouais. Mais c'est tout le temps pareil.
Il envoie chier le patient et ses assistants. Il réfléchit au truc insoluble et il finit par trouver tout seul comme un grand, saupoudré d'un peu de "je m'en fous d'être incompris"...
Super... :sleep:


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et Oz vous avez bien aimé ?
> 
> Moi c'est de loin ma série favorite, bon il ne faut pas avoir le coeur léger mais c'est une excellente série d'HBO .




Je suis en train de terminer _Oz_, saison 2. J'attaque la saison suivante dans la foulée. Impressionnant miroir de la société américaine.

En parallèle, je suis en train de gentiment terminer _Star Trek Voyager_, moitié de la S7&#8230; même si j'en connais pas le dénouement, je regrette déjà de quitter le quadrant delta 

En attente de temps ou d'envie j'ai toujours en cours _Dexter_, _Weeds_, _Kyle XY_, _The Tudors_, _Skins_, _Desperate Housewives_, _Heroes_&#8230;


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais. Mais c'est tout le temps pareil.
> Il envoie chier le patient et ses assistants. Il réfléchit au truc insoluble et il finit par trouver tout seul comme un grand, saupoudré d'un peu de "je m'en fous d'être incompris"...
> Super... :sleep:


pas faux... ou alors Hugh Laurie a trop de charme :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Impressionnant miroir de la société américaine.



De la société américaine je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire cela mais de l'univers carcéral on doit pas en être loin (série de 1997 à 2003).

Bon maintenant j'attaque l'intégral de Twin Peaks enfin je devrais plutôt dire réattaquer car je l'avais vu avec mon frère ... 

quand j'avais 5 ans :bebe:.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mars 2009)

extra l'intégral de Twin Peaks  me suis faite offrir le coffret Gold d'ailleurs :love: avec tous les super bonus et making of de la série  du pur bonheur !!!


----------



## itako (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et Oz vous avez bien aimé ?



Je vais tous vous spoiler hahaha!


----------



## eleonooore (6 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je vais attaquer "Breaking Bad"  :love:



Oui, c'est dimanche, enfin !! :love: :love:
Tu as vu les mini-webépisodes ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je vais tous vous spoiler hahaha!










Modern__Thing a dit:


> extra l'intégral de Twin Peaks  me suis faite offrir le coffret Gold d'ailleurs :love: avec tous les super bonus et making of de la série  du pur bonheur !!!



Et le film que vaut-il ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mars 2009)

très différent comme atmosphère, il montre la dernière semaine de la vie de Laura Palmer... c'est un peu en décalage avec la série TV, les personnages ne sont pas montrés avec leur humour atypique, et apparemment plein de scènes ont été sucrées !!  (y a des pétitions sur le ouèb d'ailleurs pour un coffret complet :love: )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je suis en train de terminer _Oz_, saison 2. J'attaque la saison suivante dans la foulée. Impressionnant miroir de la société américaine.
> 
> En parallèle, je suis en train de gentiment terminer _Star Trek Voyager_, moitié de la S7&#8230; même si j'en connais pas le dénouement, je regrette déjà de quitter le quadrant delta
> 
> En attente de temps ou d'envie j'ai toujours en cours _Dexter_, _Weeds_, _Kyle XY_, _The Tudors_, _Skins_, _Desperate Housewives_, _Heroes_&#8230;


Je viens de reprendre Dexter, la saison 3. 

C'est fou comme cette série me donne soif. De _Mojito_.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Moi elle me donne envie de boire du jus d'orange .


----------



## Maximouse (8 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Moi elle me donne envie de boire du jus d'orange .



Sanguine alors l'orange


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2009)

Le meilleur générique de série TV de tous les temps :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-4MrSyayoM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-4MrSyayoM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (10 Mars 2009)

Moi j'ai fini la saison 1 de dexter hier soir, bien sympa.

Et j'ai commencé breaking bad, et bon sang, rien que le premier épisode, ça part sur les chapeaux de roues


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> Et j'ai commencé breaking bad, et bon sang, rien que le premier épisode, ça part sur les chapeaux de roues



Excellente cette série ! La saison 2 a commencé il y a 2 semaines d'ailleurs... :rateau:

De mon côté, je viens de finir la 5ème (et dernière...) saison de *The Wire* hier soir... Ca va être dur de passer à autre chose après ça : Best Show Ever :love:   

Pas une seule série ne peut rivaliser pour l'instant...


----------



## teo (17 Mars 2009)

Bye bye Voyager, hail to Enterprise  Rétro-classique, beaucoup plus sexy que les précédentes (et je ne parle pas de T'Pol, même si je peux comprendre ) J'attend que ça s'anime (on m'a dit que ça mettait un peu de temps) en espérant que la fin n'arrive pas trop vite quand même (il sort quand le film ? ).
Fait ièch quand même, j'aime tellement Cpt. Janeway&#8230;  

Bon, sinon, fin de Dexter S2 ce week-end :love: Je me déteste pour apprécier un serial killer, c'est un peu malsain, non ? 
Et j'avance sur Battlestar Galactica (17-18 ce soir :love: :afraid: déjà !) et Oz (S3 - 4).

Ah sinon, Fringe, ça vaut la peine sur la longeur ? J'ai vu le pilote mais je me demande si je vais embêter mon cousin de San Francisco pour la VHS&#8230; Il a retrouvé des vieux trucs de son grand-père: les "Serials" batman et flash gordon, des années 40, celles diffusée au cinéma avant les films  :love: j'attend avec impatience de les voir


----------



## itako (18 Mars 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Excellente cette série ! La saison 2 a commencé il y a 2 semaines d'ailleurs... :rateau:



impossible de trouver les .srt des ep 2 et 3 .....


----------



## arcank (18 Mars 2009)

Tu veux parler des versions PreAir ?  Comment ton cousin peut les avoir enregistrés


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> impossible de trouver les .srt des ep 2 et 3 .....



Pirate .


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> impossible de trouver les .srt des ep 2 et 3 .....



Demande à Christine


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> impossible de trouver les .srt des ep 2 et 3 .....




C'est quoi un .srt ? :mouais:


----------



## arcank (18 Mars 2009)

Yen a marre de ces nOOb 

Qu'est-ce qu'un .srt ?


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mars 2009)

arcank a dit:


> Yen a marre de ces nOOb



Ouais, c'est vrai que Pharmacos, hein...


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Demande à Christine


----------



## arcank (19 Mars 2009)

Ben ils sont arrivés plus vite que son site, à Alb'a-tort : http://jaimelesartistes.fr/

=)


----------



## huexley (19 Mars 2009)

Teo, tu peux oublier Fringe, c'est limite moisi

Les épisodes sont toujours pareils, le fils qui croit pas en papa-la-science. La blonde qui est l'archétype de Mulder "I want to believe" et le père complètement fou mais en fait non il est top super trop intelligent il a travaillé sur tout les secrets scientifique dans son labo tout pourri avec tout qui marche encore après 25 ans sous des bâches


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Teo, tu peux oublier Fringe, c'est limite moisi
> 
> Les épisodes sont toujours pareils, le fils qui croit pas en papa-la-science. La blonde qui est l'archétype de Mulder "I want to believe" et le père complètement fou mais en fait non il est top super trop intelligent il a travaillé sur tout les secrets scientifique dans son labo tout pourri avec tout qui marche encore après 25 ans sous des bâches



C'est vrai que j'avais été emballé par le pilote et après... bof.

C'est comme Dr House. Ca me fait chier en fait


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2009)

_Dr. House_, encore un truc que j'ai pas vu et que rien ne me donne envie de voir. Californication S2 par contre, j'aime toujours autant 
J'ai maté aussi le premier épisode des _Batman_ originaux (40's, cinéma, NB) mentionnés plus haut, c'est vrai que c'est très xénophobe anti-japonais (filmé en pleine guerre, faut dire ). Le méchant est un japonais très très méchant et très très caricatural  Et c'est évidemment très très très très très lent malgré une durée de 26mn.


J'ai attaqué la S3 de _Dexter_. J'ai vu l'épisode 3 hier soir et il m'a mis profondément mal à l'aise. On semble quitter définitivement la logique du code du père, celle qui tenait avec une " "certaine éthique" " (notez bien les doubles guillemets) et son absence d'émotion des premiers épisodes. Je vais avoir du mal à adhérer s'il persévère. Dexter, gentil éboueur, j'aimais bien, s'il devient Dexter, serial killer protecteur des gentils, je ne vais pas supporter longtemps.

Et pour _Battlestar Galactica_ S4, j'attend. Vendredi soir prochain, l'ultime épisode de la série sera diffusé aux EU. Je n'arrive pas à croire que ça se termine.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> _Dr. House_, encore un truc que j'ai pas vu et que rien ne me donne envie de voir.


Moi, ce sont les merdes séries françaises qui me font cet effet là.


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2009)

Des séries _comment_ ?
Ah attend si ! Bien sûr. On appelait ça l'ORTF
_Ardéchois Cur fidèle, L'Homme du Picardie, Arsène Lupin, Les Brigades du Tigre, Thierry La Fronde, Maigret_ ? Sinon, non, c'est vrai, je vois pas 
Clair que ça donne pas envie. Dire qu'ils ont vraiment rien fait d'autre depuis.

Faudrait que je me refasse un _Maigret_, avec Jean Richard, pour être sûr


----------



## huexley (19 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'ai attaqué la S3 de _Dexter_. J'ai vu l'épisode 3 hier soir et il m'a mis profondément mal à l'aise. On semble quitter définitivement la logique du code du père, celle qui tenait avec une " "certaine éthique" " (notez bien les doubles guillemets) et son absence d'émotion des premiers épisodes. Je vais avoir du mal à adhérer s'il persévère. Dexter, gentil éboueur, j'aimais bien, s'il devient Dexter, serial killer protecteur des gentils, je ne vais pas supporter longtemps.
> 
> Et pour _Battlestar Galactica_ S4, j'attend. Vendredi soir prochain, l'ultime épisode de la série sera diffusé aux EU. Je n'arrive pas à croire que ça se termine.




Pour Dexter, justement, persévère, c'est très bien ficelé et ca prends tout son sens  et y'a un pétage de plomb culte !

Pour BSG c'est pareil, je me demande comment ils vont répondre à tant d'interrogations en 2h *argh*


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2009)

M'en parle pas  je flippe ma fraking race


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mars 2009)

*It's gonna be Legen... dary ! :love: :rateau:*


----------



## DeepDark (19 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> *It's gonna be Legen... dary ! :love: :rateau:*


Je viens de finir la saison 2 

Mon Dieu que c'est bon 
Je m'en lasse pas 


SUIT UP !


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2009)

Je trouve la saison 4 de HIMYM moins bonne globalement que les autres...
une sorte de lassitude peut etre...


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mars 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je trouve la saison 4 de HIMYM moins bonne globalement que les autres...
> une sorte de lassitude peut etre...



Tu n'est pas le seul, beaucoup d'épisodes ne sont pas très droles et très sur joués... Par contre certains épisodes ("naked man" "the fight" ou encore le tout dernier (17?) remontent très haut la moyenne tant ils sont mythiques ! )


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Mars 2009)

Et bien, personne na reprit Breaking Bad ? Elle est pourtant génial cette série ! :love:


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2009)

J'avais oublié depuis longtemps qu'il me restait une série en stock que j'avais bcp aimé au début, puis nettement moins lors de la 2e saison. La 3e saison atteint définitivement les limites du genre _"Je fais un scénar' super balaise et je vais en mettre plein les mirettes aux spectateurs&#8230;"_

_Heroes_ saison 3 (j'en suis au 10e épisode à peu près) est nettement moins tarte que certains épisodes de la saison 2 (bon, y'avait la grève des scénaristes mais bon&#8230. Soit.
Si certains épisodes ne manquent pas d'humour, les allers et retours dans le futur, les allers et retours autour du globe et les allers et retours entre la vie et la mort de tous ces personnages fatiguent vite, très vite, et font regarder les épisodes comme du grand guignol pas vraiment mal foutu mais plus du tout comme la série innovante de la première année. Je m'ennuie car y'a trop et trop peu. Si chaque cliffhanger est résolu par un truc encore plus gros, j'arrive vite à l'indigestion. C'est un peu comme le _Da Vinci Code_: après avoir lu deux livres de Dan Brown, j'ai lu les autres et je me suis fait chier: toujours pareil, toujours too much: recette facile, sans recul.
A trop vouloir en faire, le contraste entre la complexité de la trame de l'histoire et la simplicité avec laquelle ils résolvent les problèmes tue le suspens et la série. Espérons que la fin de la saison relèvera _un peu_ le niveau.
Dommage.
Hiro Nakamura devient de plus en plus insupportable et j'attend (j'espère ) avec impatience le moment où ils vont _vraiment_ le buter).


----------



## eleonooore (29 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'avais oublié depuis longtemps qu'il me restait une série en stock que j'avais bcp aimé au début, puis nettement moins lors de la 2e saison. La 3e saison atteint définitivement les limites du genre _"Je fais un scénar' super balaise et je vais en mettre plein les mirettes aux spectateurs&#8230;"_
> 
> _Heroes_ saison 3 (j'en suis au 10e épisode à peu près) est nettement moins tarte que certains épisodes de la saison 2 (bon, y'avait la grève des scénaristes mais bon&#8230. Soit.
> Si certains épisodes ne manquent pas d'humour, les allers et retours dans le futur, les allers et retours autour du globe et les allers et retours entre la vie et la mort de tous ces personnages fatiguent vite, très vite, et font regarder les épisodes comme du grand guignol pas vraiment mal foutu mais plus du tout comme la série innovante de la première année. Je m'ennuie car y'a trop et trop peu. Si chaque cliffhanger est résolu par un truc encore plus gros, j'arrive vite à l'indigestion. C'est un peu comme le _Da Vinci Code_: après avoir lu deux livres de Dan Brown, j'ai lu les autres et je me suis fait chier: toujours pareil, toujours too much: recette facile, sans recul.
> ...



J'ai abandonné la saison 3 après quelques épisodes (genre 5). Je comprenais de moins en moins ces aller-retours frénétiques entre le présent et le futur, et surtout de moins en moins quel était leur intérêt.
Je trouve cette série tellement embourbée dans des choix de scénario douteux, que j'ai décidé pour ma part qu'on ne retrouverait jamais la qualité de la première saison.
Donc end of the story pour moi. Je regarderai sans doute encore la saison 1 dans quelques temps, pour le plaisir, mais pas plus.
Oui, vraiment dommage, il y avait là matière à un truc terrible, qui a été tout gâché :hein:



G2LOQ a dit:


> Et bien, personne n&#8217;a reprit Breaking Bad ? Elle est pourtant génial cette série ! :love:



Je retarde le plaisir de m'y mettre, mais ça ne saurait tarder


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2009)

Tien en ce moment je regarde Law and Order UK. La série é été transposée en Angleterre. 

C'est plutôt sympa. Faut que je m'accroche pour l'accent british, car je suis Pluto habitué aux VO américaines à part "The IT Crowd" qui me parle avec son langage Geek. 

Là, les termes techniques de loi, ça me dépasse de temps en temps  

Bref, une bonne adaptation même si c'est vraiment déroutant ces bureaux cloisonnés a l'européenne et ses deux policiers un peu flegmatiques et débonnaires à la fois


----------



## Moovance (2 Avril 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Tien en ce moment je regarde Law and Order UK. La série é été transposée en Angleterre.
> 
> Bref, une bonne adaptation même si c'est vraiment déroutant ces bureaux cloisonnés a l'européenne et ses deux policiers un peu flegmatiques et débonnaires à la fois



J'ai du mal a accrocher aussi sur cette version made in UK. Par contre je suis contente de retrouver Jamie Bamber, alias Apollo dans Battlestar Gallactica. En restant dans le casting de BG j'ai lu quelque part que Katee Sackhoff avait tourné un pilot pour la nouvelle série de Dick Wolf, j'espère que la série verra le jour.


----------



## woulf (6 Avril 2009)

Moovance a dit:


> En restant dans le casting de BG j'ai lu quelque part que Katee Sackhoff avait tourné un pilot pour la nouvelle série de Dick Wolf, j'espère que la série verra le jour.



Je l'ai vue dans les premiers épisodes de la nouvelle série Bionic woman, où elle fait la méchante. Pas mal, mais difficile de s'affranchir - en tous cas pour moi, et un peu pour elle vu son jeu - de son rôle dans BSG


----------



## Moovance (6 Avril 2009)

Elle était aussi dans les derniers épisode ce Nip/Tuck cette saison. Mais c'est clair que son personnage de BSG était excellent. On verra si la série voit le jour.

Ce week-end j'ai regardé les 3 premiers épisodes de "Better Off Ted" et j'adore ! Tous les personnages sont excellents et la série est très drôle. J'attends la suite avec impatience maintenant


----------



## Moovance (13 Mai 2009)

En attendant le mois de juin et les retours de Weeds et True Blood, il y a une petite série intéressante, avec meurtres à souhaits c'est *Harper's Island*. 13 épisodes pour découvrir le tueur en série, la saison en est à la moitié cette semaine. A voir, si vous avez un cousin d'Amérique qui peut vous fournir ça


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2009)

J'ai regardé le premier épisode de "It's always sunny in Philadelphia". ça s'annonce pas mal du tout comme série 
Sinon, je suis toujours aussi fan de "The Office", la fin de la saison 5 est vraiment bonne


----------



## Chang (14 Mai 2009)

Moovance a dit:


> En attendant le mois de juin et les retours de Weeds [...]



J'en suis a la saison 3 de Weeds et je suis toujours aussi conquis. Humour au top, rebondissements intelligents ... jai eu peur d'un essoufflement en fin de saison 2 et puis c'est repartit comme en 40 ... du vrai bomheur ...  ...


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2009)

Quelques news...


----------



## huexley (20 Mai 2009)

FRAK !! Vivement Noël !


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2009)

A propos de BSG et de son prequel _Caprica_, j'ai été stupéfait de voir en vente sur Genève un DVD de ce qui semblait le pilote en zone 1 avec ss-titre français (dans une vitrine, je n'ai pas eu le temps de rentrer). Je n'imaginais pas que le pilote était sorti il y a si peu de temps qu'il puisse déjà être dans les bacs.

On m'a assuré que _Damages_ allait être arrêté et qu'il n'y aurait pas de saison 3, quelqu'un peut me confirmer ou infirmer ? Je n'arrive pas à trouver de liens sur Mr. G.


----------



## Chang (22 Mai 2009)

Weeds reprend le 8 Juin outre-atlantique ... ca tombe bien je viens de finir la 4eme saison et  vu le teaser/trailer pour la saison 5, ca a l'air de promettre.


----------



## Moovance (22 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> On m'a assuré que _Damages_ allait être arrêté et qu'il n'y aurait pas de saison 3, quelqu'un peut me confirmer ou infirmer ? Je n'arrive pas à trouver de liens sur Mr. G.



Je ne pense pas que ce soit vrai. Il y a une interview des créateurs dans la revue "Génériques" qui expliquent ce que sera l'axe de la troisième saison au niveau des relations entre Helen et Patty. En plus, il est précisé que Glenn Close a signé pour 6 saisons ! Pas sûr que ça aille jusque là mais je crois que l'on peut déjà compté sur une 3ème saison. Et ça c'est top !


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2009)

Ouf. Je peux pas dire que j'adore _Damages_, elle est trop glauque et le cadre de l'histoire ne m'intéresse que peu. Je n'arrive pas à m'identifier à aucun des personnages et, comme dans d'autres séries, les flash-back sont vite lassants car on perd le fil, et à force, on regarde sans vraiment comprendre.
Mais rien que pour Glenn Close&#8230;

Pour _Weeds_, je les regarde avec la lenteur d'un escargot tellement la S4 est bonne :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Pour _Weeds_, je les regarde avec la lenteur d'un escargot tellement la S4 est bonne :love:



Oui oui oui... :love: 
Espérons que la saison 5 soit à la hauteur, mais à mon avis ça ne fait guère de doute tant le scénario a su se renouveler au fil des saisons et les personnages faire chacun leur place dans la série... :love:


----------



## itako (22 Mai 2009)

J'ai fini les weeds y'a un paquet de temps, j'ai fini tout les dexter, tout les big bang theory et pour finir j'ai vu tout les breaking bad actuellement sorties !
Alors en attendant je regarde des scrubs 

A non bonne nouvelle, héhé je vais aller me chercher un bol de céréales et du crack :love:,
l'episode S02E11 de BB est dispo.


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2009)

Je dois dire que je me réfrenne grave sur les ST-Enterprise plus qu'une dizaine 
Et après le film, j'aurai plus à regarder que les TOS que je n'ai pas encore vu. Mais ça me fatigue rien que d'y penser.
En fin de parcours: _DH_, _Heroes_ (je m'y suis remis finalement, S3 meilleure que la S2 même si c'est bien le bordel), _Weeds_, _Dexter_
Vitesse de croisière: _Skins_, toujours aussi à fleur de peau, _Fringe_ (ça se laisse regarder ), _The IT Crowd_ et _Chuck_.
Je me suis retrouvé aussi les _Space 1999_ (_Cosmos 1999_ en France) et je me les fais en VO, c'est terrible  :love: Barbara Baine est terrifiante avec son visage plus impassible qu'une statue de cire  Mais y'a quelques belles paires de moustache 70's qui compensent :love: A part ça l'histoire n'est vraiment n'importe quoi  :love:

Et un petit _Soap_ en VO par jour, c'est un régal :love: J'hallucine que cette série ne soit pas culte


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Mai 2009)

Quelqu'un a vu la fin de la saison 5 de Desperate ? :love: Vraiment bieeeeeeen... :love:
Un léger cliffhanger à la fin, certains auraient peut-être aimé quelque chose qui donne vraiment envie de voir la saison 6... 
Allez, ça recommence dans quatre mois...


----------



## DeepDark (22 Mai 2009)

J'ai fini la saison 4 de The Unit hier soir...
Plus je regarde cette série, plus je me dis qu'elle vieillit mal (depuis deux saisons déjà...) 

Fini aussi la saison 4 de How I Met Your Mother (Julrou ).
(je ne m'en lasse pas, c'est toujours aussi bon)

Et toujours en cours, Les Sopranos, Six Feet Under, Skins, Oz 


--------------------------------------------------

Quelqu'un dans l'assemblée a t-il entendu parler / vu "Lie to Me"?

Synopsis :


> Le Dr Cal Lightman est un scientifique spécialisé dans la détection du mensonge. Qui que vous soyez, il sait si vous dites ou non la vérité... Véritable détecteur de mensonges fait homme, il sait décrypter sur un visage, dans une attitude ou au son d'une voix, la fausseté et le secret. Cette extraordinaire aptitude l'aide tout particulièrement dans les enquêtes criminelles qu'il résout au sein de son agence de détectives privés. Mais, dans sa vie privée, c'est une toute autre histoire...



Pour la petite histoire, le personnage principal est très fortement inspiré de Paul Ekman *, célèbre psychologue Américain, pionnier dans l'étude des émotions et de leurs relations avec les expressions faciales 
(entre autre)



* Mon maître.


----------



## eleonooore (22 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Et un petit _Soap_ en VO par jour, c'est un régal :love: J'hallucine que cette série ne soit pas culte



Mince alors je ne connais pas du tout celle-là ! Koicédon ?


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2009)

Oh, Soap est un _soap opera*_ parodique et déjanté millésimé 1979-82, que j'avais découvert sur Canal+ en 1984-85. C'est introuvable autrement qu'en DVD Zone 1 VO non ss-titré ou si tu as un cousin aux EU.
Un mélange des pires sketches des Nuls mélangés au _Cur à ses raisons_ avant l'heure et ça assume la déconnade en restant dans le cadre d'un soap: il se passe toujours pas grand chose (en gros trois ou quatre plateaux par épisode de 25mn) mais avec force rebondissements délirants et totalement improbables. C'est l'histoire de deux surs et de leur progéniture, l'une upper class, l'autre middle class, par leur mariage respectif. Y'a un meurtre, ça parle adultère, enlèvement extra-terrestre et vie de famille :love:
Tu y retrouves Billy Cristal dans un de ses premiers rôles (accessoirement le premier rôle de gay assumé à la télévision), et Katherine Helmond (Mona, la maman foldingue et érotomane d'Angela dans _Madame est servie_, _Who's the boss_ en vo). Le majordome noir, Robert Guillaume aka Benson, le seul personnage un tantinet normal à l'humour à froid dévastateur évoluera vers un spin-off, _Benson_, sans doute plus connu que _Soap_ lui-même.
_Soap_ n'a pas vraiment d'intérêt au niveau de l'histoire tellement elle est absurde (les décors sont immondes, les aventures gravement barrées), il est l'archétype de ces séries traditionnalistes, familiales et bien pensantes de l'Amérique blanche et wasp de l'époque (cela se passe sur la côte est) et il dynamite le politiquement correct en abordant des sujets complètement déplacés. Il y a du ***Mash*** dedans. Les scénaristes ont fumé la moquette et présentent à leurs spectateurs un miroir déformant  Certains ont voulu le bannir. Respect.
Par contre, un minimum d'anglais est nécessaire, en attendant que Canal+ ou d'autres chaînes ressortent la version française ou la VO ss-titrée que j'avais pu voir à l'époque.

_* un soap-opera est un show tv américain sponsorisé voire produit par une grande marque de savon ou lessive (soap=savon) ce qui a donné le nom à une rimbambelle de daubes pour ménagères de tous les âges au fil de ces 50 dernières années, la plupart du temps enregistré avec une vraie audience qui applaudit   (et c'est le cas pour _Soap_, c'est mentionné au générique). La série _Tootsie_, dans le film _Tootsie_, est un soap-opera._


----------



## eleonooore (23 Mai 2009)

Oh oh, je vais chercher ça bien vite. Merci !


----------



## richard-deux (23 Mai 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a vu la fin de la saison 5 de Desperate ? :love: Vraiment bieeeeeeen... :love:
> Un léger cliffhanger à la fin, certains auraient peut-être aimé quelque chose qui donne vraiment envie de voir la saison 6...
> Allez, ça recommence dans quatre mois...



Je n'en suis qu'à l'épisode 22. 

DH est une bonne série mais je commence à m'en lasser un peu mais je regarderai avec plaisirs la saison 6.

Sinon, je suis en train de regarder la saison 3 des Tudor: toujours aussi excellent.


----------



## fedo (7 Juin 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Un ami vient de prêter en DVD la série *Entourage*.
> La série suit les aventures de l'acteur montant Vincent Chase et de ses amis d'enfance alors qu'ils découvrent Hollywood et les rouages de l'industrie cinématographique.
> 
> HBO: Entourage
> ...



J'adore aussi cette série incroyable sur les dessous d'Hollywood.
mais le doublage en français est très mauvais sur W9, donc VOST obligatoire (niveau d'argo élevé + une expression en fuck par réplique ou presque).
si vous voulez vous marrer et appréciez les dialogues, cette série est pour vous.
en plus le générique c'est super hero de Jane's Addiction, y a de la bonne musique plein la série (Queens of the stone age, Doors, Saigon...).

si vous êtes politiquement correct, abstenez vous (série insortable en l'état en France).

Jeremy Piven est génial dans le rôle d'Ari Gold.
le personnage de Johnny Drama est hilarant, joué par le frère de Matt Dillon.

Chaque épisode fait moins de 30 minutes et on se les enchaîne facilement tellement on se marre et on est pris dans l'histoire.
Produit par HBO (donc Warner, ce qui est incroyable vu ce qu'ils prennent dans la série).

C'est aussi une série pour cinéphile avec plein de références au meilleur du cinéma US et aussi au pire... et plein d'acteurs/réalisateurs jouant leur propre rôle.


----------



## DeepDark (7 Juin 2009)

Après avoir finit une saison 3 de Skins bien décevante j'ai commencé Weeds il y a quatre jours.
Je me demande comment j'ai pu rester à côté d'un truc aussi bon aussi longtemps...


J'en suis complètement accroc... 

Je les enchaîne, saison deux bientôt finie d'ailleurs...


----------



## itako (8 Juin 2009)

Biippp perdu, skins c'est anglophone, je sais pas si ca compte dans le topic?
Mais effectivement cette saison 3, quelle grosse daube.

Weeds ça sboufe en 3 jours, je commence soprano, j'attaque le 7.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2009)

J'ai attaqué Mad Men qui passe en ce moment sur Canal.
C'est excellent cette série sur le milieu de la pub dans les années 60.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai attaqué Mad Men qui passe en ce moment sur Canal.
> C'est excellent cette série sur le milieu de la pub dans les années 60.



Aaaaah !! :love: :love: :love: :love:

J'en dis le plus grand bien là... 

La saison 3 devrait reprendre cet été (juillet ? faut que je cherche ça...).



Sinon, ce soir, c'est *WEEDS SAISON 5 !!!*
:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------

Apparemment, Mad Men reprend en août... :love:


Et, pour ceux qui ont vu la saison 2, une vidéo promo de la saison 3...


----------



## richard-deux (9 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> J'adore aussi cette série incroyable sur les dessous d'Hollywood.
> mais le doublage en français est très mauvais sur W9, donc VOST obligatoire (niveau d'argo élevé + une expression en fuck par réplique ou presque).
> si vous voulez vous marrer et appréciez les dialogues, cette série est pour vous.
> en plus le générique c'est super hero de Jane's Addiction, y a de la bonne musique plein la série (Queens of the stone age, Doors, Saigon...).
> ...



A voir en VOST.
Comme tu le dis, le doublage est catastrophique, c'est un peu comme la série "Les Soprano", il faut éviter la VF.
:rateau:

Sinon, Entourage sera de retour pour une 6ième saison aux USA à partir du début juillet.


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Je termine _Fringe_ ce soir. Finalement, la série s'avère être nettement meilleure que ce que j'avais pu penser au début.
Les personnages gagnent en profondeur, des abîmes s'ouvrent, d'autres se ferment.

Et je suis pas peu fier d'avoir imaginé la dernière image de la saison avant de la voir  Ils sont très forts 
Vivement la suite.
En attendant, j'ai les tout derniers épisodes de _Weeds_, _Dexter_, _DH_ et _ST Enterprise_ à voir avant le grand vide de l'été.
Et les _Tudors_ en saison 3, en session marathon avec R. Ca promet.


----------



## Moovance (10 Juin 2009)

D'accord avec toi sur Fringe, j'ai longtemps pensé que cette série était bien décevante mais les 5-6 derniers épisodes ont pris une meilleure tournure qui me laisse attendre la suite avec impatience finalement. Je trouve quand même que le personnage de Walter est un peu trop omniprésent et le fait qu'il connaisse d'une façon ou d'une autre tous les "mystères" auxquels sont confrontés les autres personnages est un peu gros. Mais il est attachant c'est vrai.

Sinon petite news lue hier, Katee Sackhoff (Starbuck de BSG) rejoint le casting de 24. Contente de la revoir après son passage sur Nip/Tuck


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Walter est le personnage "miroir" d'Olivia, à mon avis. Ils ne sont que rarement en confrontation directe, mais dès le premier épisode, il y a un lien entre eux qui ne cesse de grandir. Lui sait, a su, ou ne se souvient plus. Le dernier épisode ne fait que me confronter dans cette idée.
Au fait, avez-vous remarqué les réapparitions de l'"_observer_", je crois bien l'avoir remarqué dans pas mal d'épisodes, un peu comme Alfred Hitchcock, même s'il n'apparait pas aux personnages récurrents.


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2009)

moi la _Weeds_  et puis j ai commence _The Office_ : au depart assez deprimant mais on s y fait. 

Snif ya rien en ete 

ah, et je me tate a regarde Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2009)

Me suis mis à Chuck moi&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2009)

Pour ma part, j'ai replongé dans Red Dwarf
Je me suis lancé dans Extras qui est super drôle.
Attaqué aussi "My Name Is Earl" Marrant.


----------



## fedo (10 Juin 2009)

> Attaqué aussi "My Name Is Earl" Marrant.



Ouaip.
mais depuis que j'ai attaqué Entourage, je le mets en 2ème division


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> moi la _Weeds_  et puis j ai commence _The Office_ : au depart assez deprimant mais on s y fait.
> 
> Snif ya rien en ete
> 
> ah, et je me tate a regarde Battlestar Galactica


Donc, pour bien commencer: Le pilote en 2 parties, puis la S1 puis la S2 puis la S3, puis Razor, puis la S4. Ouf, voilà, tu en as pour bien 3 mois en gérant bien ton truc 
L'avantage, tu sais que tu peux venir en regarder à la maison, ça ne m'ennuie jamais :love:



Ah j'oubliais les webisodes d'intersaison 



Bassman a dit:


> Me suis mis à Chuck moi



_You have a Zune ? _


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Donc, pour bien commencer: Le pilote en 2 parties, puis la S1 puis la S2 puis la S3, puis Razor, puis la S4. Ouf, voilà, tu en as pour bien 3 mois en gérant bien ton truc
> L'avantage, tu sais que tu peux venir en regarder à la maison, ça ne m'ennuie jamais :love:



si jamais j'aime, j'y manquerai pas :love:


----------



## wip (11 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> si jamais j'aime, j'y manquerai pas :love:


Pis quand tu en as marre de les regarder chez Teo, tu viens les voir chez moi en DVD Dolby Surround sur grand ecran  :love:

:rose:


----------



## Bassman (11 Juin 2009)

Et si t'aimes pas, passe à la maison


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2009)

wip a dit:


> Pis quand tu en as marre de les regarder chez Teo, tu viens les voir chez moi en DVD Dolby Surround sur grand ecran  :love:
> 
> :rose:



oh l'autre comme il sort le grand jeu  vous battez pas, je me partagerai. et puis si c'est pas ça ce sera autre chose 

là c'est marrant parce que dans _The Office_, Dwight, un geek  (Arthur dans _6 feet under_) regarde _Battlestar Galactica_. J'aime bien quand ils regardent des vraies séries dans des séries 



Bassman a dit:


> Et si t'aimes pas, passe à la maison



bah voyons


----------



## nicoplanet (11 Juin 2009)

Bon, et bien je viens de finir Breaking Bad... Excellente fin de saison 2, tendue !
Vais attaquer Mad Men maintenant... Parait que c'est excellent. 

Sinon, j'ai Weeds sous le coude, mais je suis plus sceptique :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai Weeds sous le coude, mais je suis plus sceptique :mouais:



c'est vrai qu'on peut se faire des idées fosses à cause du nom, mais faut laisser murir les épisodes un peu 


:rose:


----------



## OuiOui (11 Juin 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Bon, et bien je viens de finir Breaking Bad... Excellente fin de saison 2, tendue !
> Vais attaquer Mad Men maintenant... Parait que c'est excellent.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai Weeds sous le coude, mais je suis plus sceptique :mouais:



J'ai vu les deux saisons de Breaking Bad aussi, cette série est vraiment terrible, elle rentre dans mon top 3 avec Dexter et Heroes. :love::love::love:


----------



## nicoplanet (11 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> mais faut laisser murir les épisodes un peu


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Juin 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> J'ai vu les deux saisons de Breaking Bad aussi, cette série est vraiment terrible, elle rentre dans mon top 3 avec Dexter et Heroes. :love::love::love:



Heroes??? Ca tourne encore ce truc?  

Breaking Bad, c'est   (Jesse...  )


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2009)

Avec _Weeds_, ne pas avoir d'a priori sur la marijuana et ne pas être fan de la feu Administration Bush est indispensable pour apprécier  (et j'imagine que tu as un mac: tu ne seras donc pas dépaysé )

Edit @ G2LOQ: _Heroes_, la fin de la S3 relève le niveau, moins de scénario bancal (par là, je veux dire de scénario facile comme tuer et ressusciter des personnages pour palier à une impasse&#8230, un peu plus d'imagination.

Mais c'est vrai qu'on peut dire qu'il faut s'arrêter à la fin de S1, un peu comme _Matrix_, qui heureusement n'a jamais eu de suite


----------



## itako (12 Juin 2009)

G2LOQ a dit:


> (Jesse...  )



???!!


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2009)

Je ne connais pas et je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles G2LOQ, mais si c'est le cas, attention aux spoilers  on en veut pas trop ici&#8230; du moins, visibles, merci.


----------



## eleonooore (12 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je ne connais pas et je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles G2LOQ, mais si c'est le cas, attention aux spoilers  on en veut pas trop ici du moins, visibles, merci.



J'aurais préféré sans le spoiler aussi  (je garde la saison 2 pour mes vacances, et puis aussi un peu comme quand on tarde à ouvrir un livre ou manger un truc dont on sait qu'ils vont être particulièrement bons, pour qu'ils soient terminés plus tard (enfin est-on nombreux à faire ça, je n'en sais rien)), mais en bref : teo, si tu ne connais pas, fonce !
Du coup la note de fin de saison du blog de Pierre Serisier reste non lue dans mon lecteur RSS


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Edit @ G2LOQ: _Heroes_, la fin de la S3 relève le niveau, moins de scénario bancal (par là, je veux dire de scénario facile comme tuer et ressusciter des personnages pour palier à une impasse), un peu plus d'imagination.
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'on peut dire qu'il faut s'arrêter à la fin de S1, un peu comme _Matrix_, qui heureusement n'a jamais eu de suite



En gros, tu as aimé même si ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard. 



itako a dit:


> ???!!





teo a dit:


> Je ne connais pas et je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles G2LOQ, mais si c'est le cas, attention aux spoilers  on en veut pas trop ici du moins, visibles, merci.





eleonooore a dit:


> J'aurais préféré sans le spoiler aussi  (je garde la saison 2 pour mes vacances, et puis aussi un peu comme quand on tarde à ouvrir un livre ou manger un truc dont on sait qu'ils vont être particulièrement bons, pour qu'ils soient terminés plus tard (enfin est-on nombreux à faire ça, je n'en sais rien)), mais en bref : teo, si tu ne connais pas, fonce !
> Du coup la note de fin de saison du blog de Pierre Serisier reste non lue dans mon lecteur RSS



Pas de soucis, il n'y a pas de spoilers.


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

G2LOQ a dit:


> En gros, tu as aimé même si ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard.
> ()



Je n'ai pas _particulièrement_ aimé  ça se laisse regarder (ce que je demande aux séries en tout premier lieu: _entertainement_), et je ne me vois pas casser la série / les scénaristes pour autant juste pour pouvoir affirmer que _Heroes c'est nul depuis la saison 2_ . Ils se sont plantés ok, mais bon, ils ont redressé la barre quand même (un peu).

Et puis même, même si j'adorais les trois saisons, faudrait que j'en ai honte ? Please, on est plus dans la cour de récré, non ?


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je n'ai pas _particulièrement_ aimé  ça se laisse regarder (ce que je demande aux séries en tout premier lieu: _entertainement_), et je ne me vois pas casser la série / les scénaristes pour autant juste pour pouvoir affirmer que _Heroes c'est nul depuis la saison 2_ . Ils se sont plantés ok, mais bon, ils ont redressé la barre quand même (un peu).
> 
> Et puis même, même si j'adorais les trois saisons, faudrait que j'en ai honte ? Please, on est plus dans la cour de récré, non ?



   Jai jamais dis ou même pensé que toi ou quiconque devrait avoir honte. 



 Jai pour habitude de toujours respecter lavis des autres même si je ne la partage pas.


----------



## Moovance (22 Juin 2009)

Qui a dit qu'il n'y avait rien à voir cet été ?!!

"Weeds", ok, mais aussi "True Blood", la nouvelle série géniale "Nurse Jackie", et puis il reste encore 3 épisodes de "Harper's Island" et quelques nouvelles qui vont débarquer courant juillet et dont je vous reparlerai si c'est bien !

En plus il me reste des "Sarah Connor Chronicles", des "BSG" et quelques "H.I.M.Y.M." donc ces deux mois devraient bien se passer


----------



## huexley (22 Juin 2009)

Moovance a dit:


> En plus il me reste des "Sarah Connor Chronicles", des "BSG" et quelques "H.I.M.Y.M." donc ces deux mois devraient bien se passer





Comment je t'envie d'avoir encore des BSG à découvrir Quand j'ai lancé la VHS du dernier épisode, intérieurement je vivait un vrai psychodrame


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2009)

on en est tous là  Pas encore vu Caprica par contre :love: j'attend que Wip me dise "ce soir je le regarde" et on se le fera


----------



## huexley (22 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> on en est tous là  Pas encore vu Caprica par contre :love: j'attend que Wip me dise "ce soir je le regarde" et on se le fera



J'ai vraiment été content de Caprica  Merci au scénaristes de ne pas nous avoir "pourri" BSG et d'avoir apporté des éléments de réponse supplémentaire&#8230;

En parlant de télé, un petit apparté pour dire que certains journalistes la regarde vraiment, mais vraiment trop&#8230;

Un "spin off" de l'excellentissime Band of Brother, toujours produit par HBO prendra place dans le pacifique "The Pacific", je retourne ecumer internet pour trouver le trailer retiré de utube&#8230;

Le trailer :
_
I believe in ammunition&#8230;_

Ca promet d'être épique&#8230;


----------



## Maximouse (22 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> on en est tous là  Pas encore vu Caprica par contre :love: j'attend que Wip me dise "ce soir je le regarde" et on se le fera



Salut teo,

Moi aussi, je ne l'ai toujours pas vu.

je reproduis le même schéma que Daybreak 2, 

j'attends, j'attends, j'attends,...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------




huexley a dit:


> Un "spin off" de l'excellentissime Band of Brother, toujours produit par HBO prendra place dans le pacifique "The Pacific", je retourne ecumer internet pour trouver le trailer retiré de utube
> 
> Le trailer :
> _
> ...



Merci pour l'info, Band of Brother reste pour moi un "grand grand  moment de TV"


----------



## DeepDark (22 Juin 2009)

huexley a dit:


> n "spin off" de l'excellentissime Band of Brother, toujours produit par HBO prendra place dans le pacifique "The Pacific", je retourne ecumer internet pour trouver le trailer retiré de utube&#8230;
> 
> Le trailer :
> _
> ...



Ça promet tout court même 

Y'a de quoi attiser mon impatience 


Mars 2010, l'attente va être longue...
Très longue...


----------



## huexley (22 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Band of Brother reste pour moi un "grand grand  moment de TV"



Clairement un des meilleurs pour moi


----------



## Moovance (23 Juin 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Comment je t'envie d'avoir encore des BSG à découvrir Quand j'ai lancé la VHS du dernier épisode, intérieurement je vivait un vrai psychodrame



Je distille la diffusion de cette série comme des petits bonbons savoureux :love: :love:

Je suis presque à la moitié de la saison 3 mais je sais déjà que lorsque j'aurai finit la 4 je vais être bien triste aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> on en est tous là  Pas encore vu Caprica par contre :love: j'attend que Wip me dise "ce soir je le regarde" et on se le fera



T'es dingue!
N'attends pas!!


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

Petit pb de citations, cher huexley, je ne connais même pas la série


----------



## Chang (14 Juillet 2009)

Yop !

je recherche le nom d'une serie americaine qui se passe dans un immeuble plutot de haut standing. Un jeune (couple ? ou seul le gars, je sais plus) y emmenage et decouvre que tout le monde se connait tres (trop) bien ... il me semble que le personnage principale perd son boulot et doit donc quitter l'endroit mais il parvient a y rester je sais plus comment ...

C'est tout ce dont je me souviens ... cela vous dit-il quelquechose ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Yop !
> 
> je recherche le nom d'une serie americaine qui se passe dans un immeuble plutot de haut standing. Un jeune (couple ? ou seul le gars, je sais plus) y emmenage et decouvre que tout le monde se connait tres (trop) bien ... il me semble que le personnage principale perd son boulot et doit donc quitter l'endroit mais il parvient a y rester je sais plus comment ...
> 
> ...


"Voisin, voisine" ?!... 


=>[] :casse:


----------



## Chang (15 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> "Voisin, voisine" ?!...
> 
> 
> =>[] :casse:



Erf ...  ...

Nouvel indice de fou: le nom de la serie est celui du grand immeuble aussi ... ca m'eneeeerve de pas retrouver ce nom, d'autant plus que je l'ai lu ici mais que je ne retrouve pas LE message en question.


----------



## Chang (17 Juillet 2009)

C'est bon, retrouve ... C'est Welcome To The Captain ...

Je vais pas vous demander si c'est bien car j'imagine que personne ne connait vraiment ... :rateau: ...


----------



## DeepDark (12 Août 2009)

Je viens de finir la saison trois de BSG parce que je n'arrivai pas à dormir...

J'aurai pas dû...

:rateau:


----------



## maiwen (12 Août 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je viens de finir la saison trois de BSG parce que je n'arrivai pas à dormir...
> 
> J'aurai pas dû...
> 
> :rateau:



:love: bah oui parce que du coup maintenant faut commencer la 4 ... Vite ! 

moi j'ai été forcée de quitter à cause des vacances, mais dés le retour ... je vais replonger


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Août 2009)

Bah même si bcp de séries sont à l'arret, il y a encore Entourage, Weeds et une série anglaise qui a l'air pas trop mal Hope Springs... 

Si jamais, je sais que c'est pas le sujet principal du fil, mais Reporters, serie française est vraiment bien !!! c'est assez rare pour le souligner !


----------



## teo (13 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> :love: bah oui parce que du coup maintenant faut commencer la 4 ... Vite !
> 
> moi j'ai été forcée de quitter à cause des vacances, mais dés le retour ... je vais replonger




&#8230; à mon avis tu craqueras avant, tu auras l'occasion de continuer bien avant


----------



## maiwen (13 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> à mon avis tu craqueras avant, tu auras l'occasion de continuer bien avant



je sais   c'est mal. mais au moins maintenant je peux prendre part à la conversation  et nous compterons bientôt un nouveau membre du fan club de BSG que j'ai commencé à convertir, tu verras


----------



## teo (13 Août 2009)

Héhé 

Et je sens que Mado ne va pas couper au pilote de BSG un de ces jours&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

Je viens de découvrir que c'est la boîte d'un pote qui fait les DVD et les Blue-Ray de BSG :love::love::love:
Faut que je négocie.


----------



## huexley (13 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir que c'est la boîte d'un pote qui fait les DVD et les Blue-Ray de BSG :love::love::love:
> Faut que je négocie.



J avais pas fait gaffe que le coffret est toute zone en BluRay  J'ai la visa qui démange

En même temps j'ai pas de lecteur BR


----------



## Chang (14 Août 2009)

Commence Desperate Housewives et Oz ... Marrant pour le premier, un peu plus tendu du slip pour le deuxieme ... dans chaque cas je continue ...


----------



## teo (14 Août 2009)

L'équilibre est bien  A 10 ans d'intervalle, les visions sur la Californie sont effrayantes, à l'heure où _Governator_ fait des couples claires dans les budgets sociaux
Il me reste encore les 2 derniers épisodes de la dernière saison d'Oz.

Et j'attend le DVD de l'Intégrale de Soap, commandé aux Etats-Unis: un DVD "Slim" pour les 4 saisons, nettement moins cher que les 4 séparés :love: Et les sous-titres français "québécois". Mythique.
"This is the story of two sisters. Jessica Tate and Mary Campbell. These are the Tates, and these are the Campbells, and this is Soap."

_[Doorbell rings]
_*Benson*: You want me to get that? 
*Jessica Gatling Tate:* If you don't mind.
​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Commence Desperate Housewives et Oz ... Marrant pour le premier, un peu plus tendu du slip pour le deuxieme ... dans chaque cas je continue ...



Bon choix pour Oz ! J'ai recommencé et j'en suis à la quatrième saison, tu as acheté l'intégrale ?


----------



## OuiOui (14 Août 2009)

Je sais pas si vous en avez déjà parlés ici mais je viens de découvrir une nouvelle série diffusée sur showtime : 
"*Nurse Jackie*" c'est une sorte de mix entre Dr House et Grey's Anatomy c'est pas trop mal, la série à déjà rempilée pour une saison 2 car les premiers épisodes ont battus tout les records d'audiences de la chaîne. =) 
http://www.allocine.fr/series/ficheserie_gen_cserie=4109.html


----------



## Selthis (14 Août 2009)

Je me passe les teasers de la S4 de Dexter et celui de la S6 de House, ils me font baver.
Sans parler de la S3 de The Big Bang Theory en Septembre, rhaaaa


----------



## Philippe (14 Août 2009)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Bah même si bcp de séries sont à l'arret, il y a encore Entourage (...)



C'est bien Entourage ? c'est quel genre ? est-ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup (et le coût - même si les DVDs ne sont pas excessivement chers) ? merci


----------



## fedo (15 Août 2009)

> C'est bien Entourage ? c'est quel genre ? est-ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup (et le coût - même si les DVDs ne sont pas excessivement chers) ?



certains disent que c'est sex & the city au masculin car les épisodes font moins de 30 minutes et un côté superficiel.
mais en fait, c'est nettement plus trash et concentré sur les coulisses d'Hollywood (et l'envers du décors).
A ce titre c'est vraiment une série pour cinéphiles: cameo appearances, références, private jokes etc...
on se marre bien, et souvent. Jeremy Piven est énorme... les personnages sont terribles (surtout Ary Gold, Johnny "Drama" et Lloyd) 
attention à regarder en VOST, surtout pas en version française.
d'ailleurs je m'interroge sur d'éventuelles scènes coupées/censurées...

déjà culte.
produit par Mark Wahlberg et inspiré de sa vie.
sérié préférée d'Obama pour l'anecdote.
générique par Jane's adddiction (logique)
je n'ai vu que les 4 1ères saisons.


----------



## Philippe (15 Août 2009)

fedo a dit:


> (...)
> déjà culte
> (...)



Waw, quel panégyrique !  ça donne envie :love:

(en plus de cela les deux premières saisons ont été rééditées en coffret économique, semble-t-il ! moins de 20 euros sur un site de vente par correspondance bien connu )

Merci fedo


----------



## Chang (15 Août 2009)

LLLLLLOOOOOYYYYYYYYYDDDDDDD !!!!!!!! 







Non, non, rien, je ne fais que passer ...


----------



## richard-deux (15 Août 2009)

fedo a dit:


> attention à regarder en VOST, surtout pas en version française.



Tout à fait d'accord: à voir en VOST. 

La cinquième saison n'est pas encore sortie en DVD en France.
La sixième est actuellement diffusée aux USA. 

Sinon, personne n'a vu la série "*La fureur dans le sang*"?

Superbe série britannique qui met en scène "un psychologue clinicien recruté par la police pour ses talents de profiler et aide la police à élucider des enquêtes insolubles en pénétrant l'esprit des serial killers." 

La série est actuellement en diffusion sur C+.


----------



## Majintode (16 Août 2009)

Le 6e saison d'*Entourage* est sympa, les garçons ont grandi mais restent soudés... Un must cette série !

La saison 2 de *True Blood* est encore meilleure que la première, et encore plus "barrée"... 

Un ami aux US m'a parlé de *Hung*. Pas encore vu mais apparemment ça marche pas mal là-bas...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Majintode a dit:


> Un ami aux US m'a parlé de *Hung*. Pas encore vu mais apparemment ça marche pas mal là-bas...



Cette série met en scène Ray Drecker (Thomas Jane), la quarantaine et entraîneur de basket-ball qui voit les dettes prendre le dessus dans sa vie monotone. Il décide alors de profiter de son unique atout, son anatomie, et devient escort-boy.

Ça s'annonce prometteur .


----------



## teo (16 Août 2009)

Y'a une version soft et une version hard comme dans les films de certains studios allemands ?

Mon cousin de San Francisco de passage en Europe, (no kidding, aussie boy in Sanfran) m'a fait découvrir Its Always Sunny In Philadelphia.
Ca m'a l'air bien cool :love:


----------



## Gwen (16 Août 2009)

Hung, j'adore, excellente série qui au départ ne me branchait pas trop au niveau scénario. Premier épisode prometteur, mais trop superficiel pour cerner la série. Dès le second on est en plein dedans et c'est de mieux en mieux. 

Nurse Jackie, très bon également.

True Blood, seconde saison excellente, bien meilleure que la première selon moi et surtout c'est toujours les meilleurs génériques de série TV que j'ai vue. Contrairement à celui de Nurse Jackie que je déteste.


----------



## OuiOui (16 Août 2009)

@gwen +1 pour nurse jackie comme je l'ai mis plus haut et pour le générique de True blood. 

Pour moi HBO fait les meilleurs génériques de séries comme celui de * Rome* et True Blood. 
Mais mon préféré et de loin c'est celui de * Carnivale* pour ceux qui connaissent, c'est un vrais chef d'oeuvre ;-) 
Un lien pour ceux que ça intéressent : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CYMXoX-b0o
Le générique de la série Dexter est lui aussi pas mal dans son genre.


----------



## Gwen (16 Août 2009)

Mon générique favori avant celui de True Blood c'était les Sopranos.

Au passage, le générique de Dexter et celui de True Blood ont été réalisés par la même société, Digital Kitchen (Six Feet Under, Nip/Tuck, House M.D.). http://www.d-kitchen.com/


----------



## DeepDark (16 Août 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Mon générique favori c'était les Sopranos



 
Avec celui de Six Feet Under 
:love:



Sinon j'ai commencé _Fringe_.
Et quatre épisodes plus loin, j'ai arrêté...
C'est trop... Tout  


Par contre The Tudors, j'ai gardé :love:
(et j'en suis fou...)


----------



## Philippe (17 Août 2009)

En attendant de recevoir _Entourage_, saisons 1 et 2 que j'ai commandées, je suis allé me promener au rayon DVDs d'un hypermarché proche de chez moi et j'ai découvert quelques parutions récentes :

_Supernatural_
_Point Pleasant_
_The Black Donnelys_
Comme personne n'a jamais parlé ici d'aucune d'elles je me demandais si c'était de la daube ou si, tout simplement, personne ne connaissait 
Merci d'avance


----------



## sunshines (23 Août 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> En attendant de recevoir _Entourage_, saisons 1 et 2 que j'ai commandées, je suis allé me promener au rayon DVDs d'un hypermarché proche de chez moi et j'ai découvert quelques parutions récentes :
> 
> _Supernatural_
> _Point Pleasant_
> ...



Supernatural c'est une série horror plutôt tourné vers les adolescents mais qui n'est pas mauvaise. C'est une des rares séries de The CW qui s'en sort à mon gout. Je sais pas ce que tu regardes d'habitudes mais moi c'est pas came donc je passe.

Point Pleasant, tu peux passer ton chemin, c'est de la SF vraiment pourrie. 

Donnelys, je n'ai jamais vu, qualitativement il parait que c'était pas mal, mais ça n'a pas durée (12 ou 13 épisodes selon la commande je sais plus). De plus si je me goure pas c'est l'histoire de frères d'une vingtaine d'année donc on risque de tomber dans le teen drama.


----------



## Philippe (23 Août 2009)

Ok thanks  si je tente l'une des trois je reviens en parler


----------



## teo (25 Août 2009)

_J'ai enfin reçu mon paquet de chez Amazon: Soap en DVD, les 4 saisons, une seule boite :love:
Déception: contrairement à la mention sur la page du produit, pas de sous-titres français, ni anglais . Je me tâte pour renvoyer le paquet. Pour le principe !? En même temps&#8230; est-ce bien nécessaire ?_


----------



## teo (26 Août 2009)

Pour le principe, ça vaut la peine de poser la question: j'ai reçu une réponse ce matin, ils sont désolés, les infos données sont celles de Sony qui s'est apparemment trompé dans sa notice, ils me remboursent la commande et les frais de port et me demandent de garder les DVD, trop de bordel pour eux pour un renvoi pour un objet de ce prix (12 DVD pour 40$ quand même).

Merci Amazon pour ce geste&#8230; très commercial


----------



## itako (26 Août 2009)

En ce moment moi je regarde fringe, j'ai fini la saison 1, reste plus qu'a trouver la 2.
Sinon j'ai voulu attaquer carnival, mais les sous titres sont tout pourris.

Je crois que je vais regarder le dernier weeds !


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Août 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je crois que je vais regarder le dernier weeds !



La saison 5 est plus énorme que jamais... Vraiment excellente :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bladrak (26 Août 2009)

Un cylon dans Starcraft 2 ?


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2009)

_It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_, ça s'annonce bien 

merci daddy O.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Août 2009)

Bladrak a dit:


> Un cylon dans Starcraft 2 ?



Blizzard ferait mieux de s'activer dans le dev déjà qu'ils ont du retard. Franchement qui fait les voix on s'en fiche bien


----------



## Lily-C (30 Août 2009)

Je rattrape mon retard sur la saison 3 et j'accroche toujours autant, même si je commence à trouver certaines scènes prévisibles...

J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien de Mad Men aussi.


----------



## itako (3 Septembre 2009)

BON!
J'attaque l'épisode final de la saison actuel de weeds.
Spoil dans 20min.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> BON!
> J'attaque l'épisode final de la saison actuel de weeds.
> Spoil dans 20min.


Je viens de le finir 


_Spoiler_ : Nan finalement je dis rien, l'épisode se suffit à lui-même


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

J'ai terriblement accroché à Fringe&#8230;
VO ou pas, j'ai vraiment adoré, vous aussi?


----------



## itako (3 Septembre 2009)

Oué ba a la fin j'ai dis "oh putin".


Pour fringe j'ai aussi fini la saison 1, j'ai beaucoup apprécié.
Je vais maintenant attaquer le premier Carnivàle , c'est chez HBO, donc je m'inquiète pas trop !


----------



## Chang (3 Septembre 2009)

J'ai commence *Hotel Babylon* ... plutot bien, j'ai peur que ca se repete de trop avec les 3 saisons mais pour l'instant, saison 1, ca monte. 

Bon humour meme si un peu plus de causticite serait la bienvenue ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2009)

La saison 5 de "Lost" diffusée en ce moment sur TF1, j'accroche pas trop.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Je vais en même temps fêter mon 2000ème message ici&#8230;

Lost, je n'ai jamais accroché, c'est tordu quand même.
En revanche JJ Abrams a fait un boulot totalement magnifique avec Fringe, et je conseille cette série à TOUT LE MONDE. 
Autrement X-Files reste un favori pour moi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je vais en même temps fêter mon 2000ème message ici
> 
> Lost, je n'ai jamais accroché, c'est tordu quand même.
> En revanche JJ Abrams a fait un boulot totalement magnifique avec Fringe, et je conseille cette série à TOUT LE MONDE.
> Autrement X-Files reste un favori pour moi.



Moi, Fringe, ça m'a gonflé.
Warehouse 13 qui est dans le même esprit aussi.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi, Fringe, ça m'a gonflé.
> Warehouse 13 qui est dans le même esprit aussi.



Pourquoi gonflé?


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi, Fringe, ça m'a gonflé.
> Warehouse 13 qui est dans le même esprit aussi.





Macuserman a dit:


> Pourquoi gonflé?


Je trouve le scénar un peu désordonné; il y a plein de "directions" et "portes de sorties"...
Mais trop...
On ne sait pas où on va...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

trop d'hélium


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je trouve le scénar un peu désordonné; il y a plein de "directions" et "portes de sorties"...
> Mais trop...
> On ne sait pas où on va...



oui et des personnages trop attendus
Le bon génie un peu fou, la super nana, le mec ronchon mais au bon coeur...


----------



## boodou (3 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> oui et des personnages trop attendus



c'est pas dans une série française qu'on verrait ça


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

La meilleure série ricaine reste sans nul doute les experts miami    


[youtube]CS7ePi0NR7g&hl[/youtube]


----------



## richard-deux (3 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je vais maintenant attaquer le premier Carnivàle , c'est chez HBO, donc je m'inquiète pas trop !



J'ai prêté les DVds à des personnes de 25 à 55 ans et tout le monde a accroché.
Comme je disais, il faut regarder les épisodes sans perdre le fil, c'est à dire ne pas rester 2 semaines sans suivre car il est difficile de reprendre/ comprendre les subtilités de l'histoire.


Pour ma part, cette série fut une réussite.


----------



## OuiOui (3 Septembre 2009)

+ 1 pour Carnivàle l'ambiance de cette série est vraiment bien. 
Et le générique... :love::love::love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> + 1 pour Carnivàle l'ambiance de cette série est vraiment bien.
> Et le générique... :love::love::love:



oui sauf que grosse déception à la fin de la saison 2 ... pas de saison 3, fin brutale


----------



## Maximouse (12 Septembre 2009)

"The Guild" episode1

C'est ici


----------



## shenrone (12 Septembre 2009)

Quelqu'un q vu le premier épisode de The Vampire Diaries?


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2009)

J'ai commencé à (re-) regarder la 1ère saison des _X Files_ et la 1ère et 2e de _It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia_.

Amusant cet aspect 90's, Mulder a l'air si jeune, Scully, si coincée  Et y'a que Mulder pour avoir un téléphone portable dans sa voiture  Je ne les avais pas tous vu, ça me rappelle quand je les ai vu sur mon premier Mac, un LC630 avec TV Tuner

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia, c'est court (première saison: 7 épisodes de 22mn) et j'adore déjà: 4 potes (3 mecs 1 fille) qui tiennent le pire pub de la ville. Une ambiance _Friends_ de l'autre côté du comptoir, avec plein de sujets difficiles (racisme, avortement, abus sexuel, contrôle des armes à feu) traités avec humour et impertinence, en jouant agréablement avec le politiquement correct j'ai eu un peu de mal lors du premier épisode avec l'américain, mais dès le 2e épisode, ça roule, on loupe pas grand chose finalement, même sans ss-titres.
Mac a ma préférence :love: (et c'est aussi le réalisateur/producteur) même si Dennis me rappelle un peu l'un des membres émérites de nos forums :love:. L'histoire de la création de la série est toute une histoire, je vous laisse à vos wiki


----------



## itako (12 Septembre 2009)

Binn la rentrée des séries c'est pour bientôt, donc sous peux gavage de : dexter, the big bang theory, et fringe, principalement.

Sinon j'ai quelques épisodes de HIMYM en format iphone, je vais me regarder ça à l'occasion.


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia, c'est court (première saison: 7 épisodes de 22mn) et j'adore déjà



premier épisode : "the gang gets racist", hop on est parti  j'en suis qu'au début de la saison 2 mais j'aime beaucoup ce côté très décalé  

"oh no no, plenty of brothers ... African american ... i know some of them" ... "yeah we're probably related " ... :love:


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Je ne connais pas! 
Quid de How I met your mother?!

(2200° message!  )


----------



## itako (12 Septembre 2009)

binn la maintenant, rien/
J'ai encore rien attaqué pour l'instant, saison une de côté, c'est tout, c'est de l'humour a l'américaine, ça ressemble un peu a friends à ce qu'il parait.
Certains préférés, d'autre pas.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je ne connais pas!
> Quid de How I met your mother?!
> 
> (2200° message!  )





itako a dit:


> binn la maintenant, rien/
> J'ai encore rien attaqué pour l'instant, saison une de côté, c'est tout, c'est de l'humour a l'américaine, ça ressemble un peu a friends à ce qu'il parait.
> Certains préférés, d'autre pas.



Je m'y mets également, c'est pas mal du tout, humour "à l'américaine" en effet, c'est assez décalé, les personnages sont atypiques et Barney est excellent... :love:  :love:

It _could be_ legen...dary...


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> It _could be_ legen...dary...



mieux encore : 

"it's gonna be legendary ... wait for it .... dary !" :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> mieux encore :
> 
> "it's gonna be legendary ... wait for it .... dary !" :love:



Oui oui oui... Voilà... :love: 

[YOUTUBE]ooiFJcezdoo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chang (13 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> mieux encore :
> 
> "it's gonna be legendary ... wait for it .... dary !" :love:




"it's gonna be legen' ... wait for it .... dary !"  

Faudrait pas voir a citer comme des gougnafiers ...  ...


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> "it's gonna be legen' ... wait for it .... dary !"
> 
> Faudrait pas voir a citer comme des gougnafiers ...  ...



... t'as rien compris  regarde la vidéo du dessus et tu comprendras ... :hein:


----------



## Moovance (13 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Quelqu'un q vu le premier épisode de The Vampire Diaries?



Oui j'ai regardé ça et on sent clairement que la série se veut le pendant télévisuel de Twilight. Rien de passionnant en somme ! 

Par contre, dans les nouveautés de cette rentrée j'accroche bien avec "Glee", je pense que la série a du potentiel et j'ai hâte de voir comment cela va évoluer dans la saison. 

Je suis aussi en visionnage de "Defying Gravity" et j'espère que le côté mystérieux entretenu dans l'intrigue ne retombera pas comme une crèpe !


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Grey's Saison 6 est il mort?! Je serais pour&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Grey's Saison 6 est il mort?! Je serais pour



Je viens de me taper les deux premières saisons et demi en une semaine :rose:


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

J'ai bien commencé How I met your mother&#8230;
J'aime bien! 

Je crois que Grey's Anatomy est en perte de vitesse aux States.
En revanche, Dr House, j'adore toujours autant!


----------



## Chang (14 Septembre 2009)

> ... t'as rien compris  regarde la vidéo du dessus et tu comprendras ... :hein:



Ah bah forcement, je ne vois pas quil y a des videos, c'est tout bloque ... :hein: ...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ah bah forcement, je ne vois pas quil y a des videos, c'est tout bloque ... :hein: ...



Ou alors je suis sur ta liste d'ignorés


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ou alors je suis sur ta liste d'ignorés


Ou il crèche dans un endroit qui ne permet pas l'accès à "tout"...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou il crèche dans un endroit qui ne permet pas l'accès à "tout"...



Noooon ?!... 
Comme en Chine par exemple ?!... Ou en Corée du Nord ? Ou en Lybie ? Ou en Iran ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Noooon ?!...
> Comme en Chine par exemple ?!... Ou en Corée du Nord ? Ou en Lybie ? Ou en Iran ?



tu devrais pas dire où des humains habitent, je trouve que c'est un truc personnel quand meme :hein:


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> tu devrais pas dire où des humains habitent, je trouve que c'est un truc personnel quand meme :hein:



Ouais, v'là l'atteinte à la dignité des informations personnelles... ça mériterait une plainte au civil, je dis.


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, v'là l'atteinte à la dignité des informations personnelles... ça mériterait une plainte au civil, je dis.



ah ouais ? je sais pas je m'y connais pas du tout ... faudrait se renseigner


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> tu devrais pas dire où des humains habitent,


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Euhh Damages, ça plaît?


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2009)

_Damages_, je trouve ça froid. Après quelques épisodes, c'est confus par trop de flash back, d'aller retour. A force de compliquer, on perd vraiment le fil et on s'ennuie. J'ai pas fini la S2. Glenn Close est excellente, mais j'accroche pas. Les avocats pourris, le complot, la pauvre avocate bobo&#8230; pfff. Trop parfait et donc ennuyeux.


J'ai fini _Soap_. Snif. 4e saison moins bien que les précédentes, ça sentait le sapin. Que des cliffhangers qui ne trouveront jamais de fin. J'ai les DVD, pour ceux qui aimeraient y goûter. Mais pas de ss-tt français.


Ah tiens, Mulder a son portable au 6e épisode de la première saison  Il a du revendre celui de sa voiture 
En y repensant, les _X Files_ sont assez loin de _Fringe_ finalement. Pas vraiment le même esprit. Faut que je trouve les coffrets des saisons suivantes&#8230;


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2009)

à propos de Mulder ... Californication le 27 septembre :love:


----------



## fedo (14 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ah tiens, Mulder a son portable au 6e épisode de la première saison  Il a du revendre celui de sa voiture
> En y repensant, les _X Files_ sont assez loin de _Fringe_ finalement. Pas vraiment le même esprit. Faut que je trouve les coffrets des saisons suivantes



X files tu peux t'arrêter à la saison 4. après ça n'a plus aucun intérêt.
saisons 8 & 9 -> grand guignolesque


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

JJ Abrams a fait les deux&#8230;
J'adore ce type!


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> JJ Abrams a fait les deux
> J'adore ce type!


Ouais...
Mais ce n'est pas lui qui f'ra tes devoirs !... 
Allez ouste, file les terminer !...


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

J'ai tout fait&#8230;
Et en S on est pas trop chargés, alors Du Bellay!


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

Pouâââââârrrrkkk !!... :sick:
Encore un matheux !.... 


Vite mon crucifix !...


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Pourquoi, quelle section tu étais? ES S L ou les anciens encore?


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pourquoi, quelle section tu étais? ES S L ou les anciens encore?



l'école était pas encore gratuite et laïque à l'époque tu sais ...


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pourquoi, quelle section tu étais? ES S L ou les anciens encore?


Suffit de regarder mon profil...
Un peu de déduction, ça ne devrait pas te faire peur ?!... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------




maiwen a dit:


> l'école était pas encore gratuite et laïque à l'époque tu sais ...


Petite impertinente !...  
Tu seras fessée, pour la peine !...


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Petite impertinente !...
> Tu seras fessée, pour la peine !...



J'vois pas le sable, d'ici... 



*****

Moi je regarde pas (ou peu) de séries. A la télévision, faut attendre, et faut être là. En DVD, bah j'en ai pas. Mais là, on me tanne depuis des mois pour me refiler des saisons d'un truc qui s'appelle _Comment j'ai rencontré ta mère_ (la pochette est sous-titrée, heureusement).

ça vaut le coup, ce truc ? Ou je tue mes collègues de suite ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Je sors d'une journée mathématiques et bio, alors à 22h30 je suis mort! 
Bah à part que tu fais de beaux dessins, je saurais pas te dire précisément ta filière.


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> J'vois pas le sable, d'ici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Franchement, ouais, ça vaut bien le coup... :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi je regarde pas (ou peu) de séries. A la télévision, faut attendre, et faut être là. En DVD, bah j'en ai pas. Mais là, on me tanne depuis des mois pour me refiler des saisons d'un truc qui s'appelle _Comment j'ai rencontré ta mère_ (la pochette est sous-titrée, heureusement).
> 
> ça vaut le coup, ce truc ? Ou je tue mes collègues de suite ?



oui ca vaut le coup  

et puis Battlestar aussi on te dit ! bougre !


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je sors d'une journée mathématiques et bio, alors à 22h30 je suis mort!
> Bah à part que tu fais de beaux *desseins*, je saurais pas te dire précisément ta filière.



 Dessins ! Ce qui donne "dessineux", et non "desseineux"...    
(sinon, à tout hasard, pour le petit jeu, A ou G ? )


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Désolé, crévé, je l'avais dit&#8230;
C'est édité.
Merci!


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> edit : julrou, fais attention au plagiat quand même. quand tu cites un auteur, tu pourrais donner tes sources, autrement c'est pas bien je trouve.. on nous le répète assez à la fac



Oui, c'est corrigé, j'ai un peu bafouillé je dois dire;..


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je sors d'une journée mathématiques et bio, alors à 22h30 je suis mort!
> Bah à part que tu fais de beaux dessins, je saurais pas te dire précisément ta filière.





julrou 15 a dit:


> Dessins ! Ce qui donne "dessineux", et non "desseineux"...
> (sinon, à tout hasard, pour le petit jeu, A ou G ? )


A3 dessin "d'art"...
F11 arts appliqués...
Pour moi, la 1ère lettre de l'alphabet... 

Côté rosbeef; je suis la nouvelle saison de "La fureur dans le sang"... :love:
(quand j'ai le temps)


----------



## Philippe (14 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> (...) les _X Files_ sont assez loin de _Fringe_ finalement. Pas vraiment le même esprit. Faut que je trouve les coffrets des saisons suivantes





Macuserman a dit:


> JJ Abrams a fait les deux
> J'adore ce type!



Tiens, j'ignorais que JJ Abrams avait fait _Fringe_ et _X-Files_ 
On verra bien pour _Fringe_, mais le bonhomme a l'air spécialiste en dénouements capilotractés et "abracadabrantesques" (_Alias_ !!!) - et _Lost_ qui n'en finit pas de se traîner :mouais: Espérons que la fin de _Lost_ soit moins frustrante que celle d'_Alias_ !
_X-Files_, pas pu regarder jusqu'au bout. La fin apporte des réponses ?


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2009)

Pas de spoiler, j'en suis à la saison 1, malheureux !


----------



## Philippe (15 Septembre 2009)

Compris  (Pour les prochaines, fais pas comme moi, à chaque fois que j'ai voulu entamer une nouvelle saison je me retapais tout depuis le début. Ça retarde ... :casse: )


----------



## Chang (15 Septembre 2009)

A l'heure actuelle je viens de finir Desperate Housewives saison 1 ... je me tate a continuer ... ca fait deja beaucoup d'episodes en une seule saison, j'ai peur d'etre decu et de saturer.

Les Simpsons, saison 20. Nouveau generique ! Histoires toujours aussi bonnes ... 20 ans quand meme que cette serie animee dure ... 

Et puis Hotel Babylon ... milieu de saison 3. Ce que je trouve bin c'est que les personnages principaux changent souvent. Cela permet de relancer une serie qui se passe exclusivement dans un hotel et qui donc pourrait devenir lassante. C'est tres tres bien fait, original et amusant. Je conseille vraiment.


----------



## richard-deux (15 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Les Simpsons, saison 20. Nouveau generique ! Histoires toujours aussi bonnes ... 20 ans quand meme que cette serie animee dure ...



Canal + va diffuser cette 20ième saison et je l'attends avec impatience. :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle je viens de finir Desperate Housewives saison 1 ... je me tate a continuer ... ca fait deja beaucoup d'episodes en une seule saison, j'ai peur d'etre decu et de saturer.



Je ne peux que te conseiller de continuer, au moins jusqu'à la saison 3... 
Bon, la saison 4 est à chier...  Mais la saison 5 remonte bien le niveau... A toi de voir, mais c'est sympa, et on se prend bien à l'intrigue au fil des saisons...  

Sinon, justement, DH reprend du service le 29... :love: Avec Californication... 

Et Mad Men aussi a repris pour la saison 3 !... :love: :love:
Mad Men, je conseille vraiment à tout le monde... :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Septembre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Canal + va diffuser cette 20ième saison et je l'attends avec impatience. :love:



Avec le nouveau doublage pour un paquet de personnage...


----------



## richard-deux (16 Septembre 2009)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Avec le nouveau doublage pour un paquet de personnage...



Dans les derniers épisodes de la saison précédente, j'avais un peu de mal à me faire aux nouvelles voix par Gérard Rinaldi.

C'est fou comme une voix incarne autant un personnage!!!

Mais bon, RIP Michel Modo.


----------



## maiwen (20 Septembre 2009)

Moovance a dit:


> Oui j'ai regardé ça et on sent clairement que la série se veut le pendant télévisuel de Twilight. Rien de passionnant en somme !



edit : je parle de _Vampire Diaries_

poussée par la curiosité, et par le manque de nouvelles séries, j'ai commencé le 1er épisode (je suis entrain là) ... hum ... ca sent la daube pour ado rebelles qui vont dans les cimetières pour écrire dans leur journal intime (si si ...) parce que c'est le seul moyen de passer la journée ("make it through the day" disent-il) ... les acteurs ont presque la trentaine et jouent des ado lycéens ... y'a de la musique tout le temps !!! super fort et même quand les perso parlent ... c'est DÉSAGRÉABLE 

pour simplifier : 1 cliché/minute

donc voilà ... je vais finir l'épi par principe mais ... j'irai pas voir la suite 

si vous voulez du vampire, regardez plutôt _True Blood_


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Personnellement, Californication je trouve ça top.
Un David Duchovny en forme, du sexe et une histoire qui tient la route!


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> ... du sexe ...


Ouais, ben...
N'en met pas partout, steuplé !...


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Je trouverais bien quelque chose pour éviter ça&#8230;
Mais ça change un peu des séries coincées, sans virer dans le porno&#8230;

Les Frères Scott, je déteste&#8230;


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Personnellement, Californication je trouve ça top.
> Un David Duchovny en forme, du sexe et une histoire qui tient la route!



Ouais, la déprave avec des partenaires chaud-es comme la braise ou carrément mineur-es, l'alcool, la drogue, rouler en _Porsche Cabriolet 964_: y'a rien de meilleur :love:






_Edit: je plaisante évidemment  Qu'on ne se méprenne pas.


Y'a bien mieux qu'une 964. La Targa._


----------



## Macuserman (20 Septembre 2009)

Bah quoi, si on peut plus avoir de la vraie action à la télé&#8230;! 
Et Duchovny a le droit de se dévergonder après XFiles!


----------



## maiwen (20 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et Duchovny a le droit de se dévergonder après XFiles!



y'a moyen qu'il ai pas attendu X-Files pour le faire ... 


d'ailleurs on écrit pas X-Files, normalement si on respecte les conventions Fox ?


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2009)

Le titre original est apparemment The X-Files, même si je l'ai lu ailleurs sans trait d'union.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2009)

Oui oui tout à fait, juste un lapsus idiot, mais j'avoue, c'est The X-Files. 

Reste que Duchovny en dévergondé est bien!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Septembre 2009)

Paraît que Duchovny a développé une problématique d'addiction au sexe suite à cette série-là... 


Pauvre garçon


----------



## Macuserman (22 Septembre 2009)

Ahh oui? 

Bah il a l'air bien dans son tournage actuel!


----------



## itako (23 Septembre 2009)

C'est avec une joie inestimé que je récupère le tout nouveau big bang theory qui arrivera dans 10 à 15 minutes environ.

J'entends déjà mon propre râle de désespoir une fois l'épisode arrivé en fin de course.

J'aimerais trouver un petit quelque chose pour l'allonger, à la manière d'une clope qu'on fume en plusieurs fois.

Mais rien n'y fera.

Oui bon ta gueule peut-être.


----------



## huexley (23 Septembre 2009)

Heroes vient de reprendre aussi, même si c'est parti un peu en quenouille, j'ai pas laché cette série

The BBT à l'air juste monstrueux :love::love::love:


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

C'est quoi ça BBT? Une nouvelle série?!

Les audiences de Fringe saison 2 sont assez sympas aux US&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (23 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est quoi ça BBT? Une nouvelle série?!
> 
> Les audiences de Fringe saison 2 sont assez sympas aux US


 
poil aux fesses...


----------



## lmmm (23 Septembre 2009)

nouvelle série qui commence ce soir sur ABC : "flash forward"
la bande annonce a créé son gros buzz ...
affaire a suivre ...


----------



## huexley (23 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est quoi ça BBT? Une nouvelle série?!
> 
> Les audiences de Fringe saison 2 sont assez sympas aux US



Big Bang Theory 


Concernant Fringe j'avoue était moyennement emballé par le premier épisode Mouais la hispanique est mignonnne :love:


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2009)

Poil aux hormones...


----------



## huexley (24 Septembre 2009)

Bon ben ce premier épisode était vraiment excellent !

Heroes s'enfonce, malgré le recrutement de "T-Bag" et de "Mia"


----------



## lmmm (24 Septembre 2009)

oups,je me suis trompé,c est  jeudi soir la 1ere diff sur abc ...
par contre,on peut deja trouver sur le net les 18 premieres minutes en vo ( et de facon legale en plus  ) ...
affaire toujours a suivre ...


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Septembre 2009)

The Office a redémarre pour une sixième saison \o/


----------



## woulf (24 Septembre 2009)

Poil au menton...


Plus sérieusement; NCIS, la saison 7 a commencé le 22 septembre dernier.
J'ai trouvé que la saison 6 réussissait à changer pas mal par rapport aux anciennes, je vais mater voir si ça continue sur la 7


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> poil aux fesses...





tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux hormones...



Ça, dans tout les fils, et de plus en plus... Ya que moi que ça fait chier ?!... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ça, dans tout les fils, et de plus en plus... Ya que moi que ça fait chier ?!... :mouais:



Poil au vier!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

Murde grillé!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Murde grillé!



Ah... Dans ce cas là c'est poil au vié, avec un "é"...


----------



## woulf (24 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Dans ce cas là c'est poil au vié, avec un "é"...



Poil à l'évier eut été grammaticalement de meilleur aloi.
Mais je concède qu'en vieux _pumuntincu _c'est la bonne orthographe


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ça, dans tout les fils, et de plus en plus... Ya que moi que ça fait chier ?!... :mouais:



Oui.


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> edit : je parle de _Vampire Diaries_
> 
> poussée par la curiosité, et par le manque de nouvelles séries, j'ai commencé le 1er épisode (je suis entrain là) ... hum ... ca sent la daube pour ado rebelles qui vont dans les cimetières pour écrire dans leur journal intime (si si ...) parce que c'est le seul moyen de passer la journée ("make it through the day" disent-il) ... les acteurs ont presque la trentaine et jouent des ado lycéens ... y'a de la musique tout le temps !!! super fort et même quand les perso parlent ... c'est DÉSAGRÉABLE
> 
> ...



go home you 're drunk, anyway, they took an actor "a la' twilight, yes I am all right it smells like  a dirty teen cum spirit  show , if you want a real vampire let me bit you :d, yes babe I know I rock, goddamn fuck'em


----------



## Chang (25 Septembre 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> go home you 're drunk, anyway, they took an actor "a la' twilight, yes I am all right it smells like  a dirty teen cum spirit  show , if you want a real vampire let me bit you :d, yes babe I know I rock, goddamn fuck'em



:mouais:

Ah oui, sinon, je comence Oz saison 2 ... ca debute sur les chapeaux de roues ... parfait en attendant de choper une autre serie ... peut etre la suite de Pushing Daisies, sil y a ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Septembre 2009)

Ah non, ya pas... Pushing Daisies s'arrête à la saison 2... :/


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Septembre 2009)

Flash Forward commence ce soir je crois.
Le pitch me tente bien...


----------



## lmmm (25 Septembre 2009)

non,non,diffusé hier ...
et peut etre en vod a 1,99 euros sur tf1,aujourd'hui ,si ca t interesse ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Septembre 2009)

poil aux fesses.

bande de susceptibles ... 

_Hotel Babylon_ c'est vachement bien ! (merci Chang)

ah c'est mieux comme ça tout de suite hein ...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2009)

Poil au sein


----------



## huexley (29 Septembre 2009)

Premier épisode de la saison 4 de Dexter *wow* un épisode qui finit avec un cliffhanger d'une fin de saison ! De l'humour, ca annonce une grande saison !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2009)

Poil au téton


----------



## richard-deux (21 Octobre 2009)

En ce moment, mes séries du moment sont:

- Mon Oncle Charlie (saison 7)
- Bored to Death (saison 1)
- Hung (saison 1)
- Breaking Bad (saison 1 & 2).
- Entourage (saison 6)

:love:

J'ai abandonné Desperates Housewives à partir du second épisode. 
La saison 6 s'essouffle.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> - Bored to Death (saison 1)
> .



Excellent ça!


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2009)

Marrant, automne sans envie d'aller plus loin que&#8230; me refaire BG. Un pur régal :love: On redécouvre plein de petits détails, des nouveaux trucs, on se rappelle d'autres&#8230; Ce soir, énorme moment avec le face à face Tom "TOS Apollo" Zarek / Richard Hatch et Lee "TRS Apollo" Adama / Jamie Bamber dans le _S1E03 Bastille Day Revolution _:love:
Avec _It's always sunny in Philadephia_, de temps en temps, une bonne petite coupure déjantée de 20mn.
Et j'ai commandé ça ce soir


----------



## DeepDark (22 Octobre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Marrant, automne sans envie d'aller plus loin que&#8230; me refaire BG.
> Et j'ai commandé ça ce soir



Ah ben tiens, en parlant de BSG, je viens de boucler la dernière saison  
Le dernier : :love:



(va falloir donc se _rabattre_ sur _Razor_, _The Plan_...)


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2009)

_The Plan_ n'est attendu dans ma ma boite aux lettres qu'entre le 1er et le 23 décembre (il sort le 27 octobre)&#8230; je me le ferai pour Noël  Normalement, sous-titres EN, FR, ES, mais s'il en manque un je leur refais le coup des DVD de Soap et pitêt qu'ils me l'offriront comme cadeau


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2009)

The Plan est sorti? :love::love::love:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Octobre 2009)

Poil au pipi


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

teo a dit:


> _The Plan_ n'est attendu dans ma ma boite aux lettres qu'entre le 1er et le 23 décembre (il sort le 27 octobre) je me le ferai pour Noël  Normalement, sous-titres EN, FR, ES, mais s'il en manque un je leur refais le coup des DVD de Soap et pitêt qu'ils me l'offriront comme cadeau



Bon avant The Plan jvais d"jà me procurer la Saison 3


----------



## huexley (22 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bon avant The Plan jvais d"jà me procurer la Saison 3



Je te conseille même de voir la 4 avant !


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Oui aussi  

Domamge qu'y ai pas de 5


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2009)

Bah, y'a une 4*.*5


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Oui la 4 est en deux parties je sais


----------



## Chang (23 Octobre 2009)

Je vais finir par essayer ce Battlestar Galactica a force d'en entendre parler ...  ...


----------



## Tam69 (23 Octobre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Je vais finir par essayer ce Battlestar Galactica a force d'en entendre parler ...  ...



Tu devrais tenter...  J'avais pas vraiment accroché sur le premier épisode, mais on se laisse vite prendre à l'histoire et pourtant j'avais des à-priori (ben oui, j'en étais restée à la série des années 70 :rateau


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Octobre 2009)

Faut voir la minisérie qui est réaliste (c'est pas Star Wars ou même Star Trek) et dès que tu te retrouve à la saison 1 et l'épisode 33 minutes... T'es cuit


----------



## maiwen (23 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Faut voir la minisérie qui est réaliste (c'est pas Star Wars ou même Star Trek) et dès que tu te retrouve à la saison 1 et l'épisode 33 minutes... T'es cuit



tu parles de quelle minisérie ?


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2009)

Maïwen a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de quelle minisérie ?


Ce qu'on appelle le pilote en France ou aux EU a été diffusé en un ou deux épisodes suivant les pays ou les chaînes en 2003 (mais en conservant la même longueur). D'où certains qui parlent de pilote, d'autres de "_Mini-series_".
Puis, il y a eu en 2004 la "_Re-imagined Series_" (avec 4.5 saisons) par rapport à la version de 1978, "_The Original Series_" _[TOS, comme pour Star Trek]_.
J'ai recommencé avec les deux épisodes de la mini-série en lieu et place du pilote, j'ai eu parfois l'impression de légères différences mais je n'en suis pas certain, mes souvenirs remontent à 18 mois et la série change, comme le générique, au fil des saisons et ceci explique peut-être cela. Et je n'ai pas envie de me farcir les deux côte en parallèle 
Plus d'infos là (Wiki) et là, Battlestar Wiki, _Ze Baillebeule_. Attention, spoilers... et quelques Easter Eggs savoureux pour qui sait s'y perdre&#8230;


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Octobre 2009)

Tiens salut petit toaster 

C'est effectivement le cas. j'utilise le terme Miniserie car c'est celui utilisé sur ledit Wiki.


----------



## maiwen (24 Octobre 2009)

ah oui oui bien sur le pilote  je pensais aux webisodes et je me disais : s'il a regardé les webisodes avant la saison 1 il va être paumé


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Octobre 2009)

Nan les Websiodes je les ai pas encore vu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2009)

Ma commande de The Plan est arrivée...
Je sais ce que je fais ce soir ! :love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ma commande de The Plan est arrivée...
> Je sais ce que je fais ce soir ! :love::love::love:


Un atelier ikéa ?!...


----------



## lshomie (26 Octobre 2009)

Jerry Seinfeld, qui avait participé aux pubs microsoft dernièrement aux côtés de Gates a fait une apparition dans la série Curb Your Enthusiasm, de son pote Larry David (saison 7 épisode 6 diffusé hier aux USA).
Il y joue son propre rôle.
Et bien devinez quel est son ordi perso dans de nombreuses scènes?
Un Macbook pro!


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Octobre 2009)

Ah bah tiens!

En même temps, le nombre dé série ou des macs apparaissent.

D'ailleurs hier à TF1, au JT de Roselmack sur 3 ordis en deux reportages, y avait deux Mac.


----------



## itako (27 Octobre 2009)

Au passage hier j'ai vu un vieux simpsons avec un newton.

Sinon la je vais attaquer le nouveau dexter ! (s04e05) et en voulant regarder si j'avais pas choper un torrent moisi je me suis spoilé comme un con en 3secondes.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Octobre 2009)

Un Newton dans les Simpson? Cool 

Sinon, oui faut éviter de se spoiler vieux  

Et évite de télécharger une série qui vie car après ça fais comme Terminator: série arrêtée car pas assez de pognon....


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Octobre 2009)

J'ai commencé a regardé Terminator, TSCC, et j'ai vite arrété, avant qu'elle s'arrette d'elle même


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Octobre 2009)

Chacun ses goûts mais je la trouve pas trop mal comme série, même si ça ne vaut pas Battlestar Galactica.

(Vu que dans chaque cas c'est une lutte homme/machine on peut comparer )


----------



## itako (27 Octobre 2009)

Le problème étant qu'il faut que j'attende la sortie dvd pour pouvoir la regarder sinon, et ça c'est peut-être un peu long long.
Pas de télé chez moi, et la VF toute façon très peux pour moi.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Octobre 2009)

Ah la VF.... J'avoue.


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2009)

Euh, pour les saintes apparitions au cur de nos vies télévisuelles, y'a déjà un ou plusieurs fils qui en parlent sur ces forums, Taho avait aussi créé un site exprès, exhumez-les, ici, c'est pas vraiment le sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2009)

Poile au pied :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (7 Novembre 2009)

j'entame le tout dernier épisode de Battlestar Galactica :afraid:  :') :love:

prochaine étape : The Plan


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2009)

_*Caprica* d'abord ! Le passé avant le passé...  Quoi que bon... enfin, tu fais ce que tu veux _


----------



## maiwen (8 Novembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> _*Caprica* d'abord ! Le passé avant le passé...  Quoi que bon... enfin, tu fais ce que tu veux _



déjà regardé  (avant les derniers épisodes de BSG je l'avoue :rose :love:



DarkMoineau a dit:


> Roh les michants qui ont déjà reardé Caprica
> 
> Je suis jaloux.



tu peux


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Novembre 2009)

Roh les michants qui ont déjà reardé Caprica 

Je suis jaloux.


----------



## l8D (8 Novembre 2009)

Voici mes deux bonnes séries américaines, il y en a d'autres comme CSI: Las Vegas, Chuck et j'en passe


----------



## Philippe (15 Novembre 2009)

N'ayant pas grand chose à me mettre sous la dent pour l'instant je me suis payé ceci que j'achève de visionner :







Hé bien finalement c'est pas si mal. Début laborieux, une intrigue qui a du mal à se mettre en place, un concept pas spécialement novateur, un personnage principal qui n'apparaît pas d'emblée comme très charismatique ... bref les 3 ou 4 premiers épisodes m'ont laissé de marbre.

C'était sans compter un travail de longue haleine apparemment, et une fois les éléments mis en place, ça se laisse regarder et on apprécie le jeu en demi teinte des acteurs principaux, le trio Jeffrey Donovan, Bruce Campbell et leur acolyte féminine la bombe atomique Gabrielle Anwar, bien plus sexy ici que dans les Tudors. L'agent secret Michael Weston s'est fait griller ; il a perdu toutes ses accréditations et se retrouve complètement isolé, à la merci de son ancienne petite amie qui fera tou pour l'aider dans sa quête de la vérité - et qui cherche à le reconquérir. La saison 1 est entièrement consacrée à la quête de Weston pour savoir qui l'a mis hors circuit. Chaque épisode raconte la manière grâceà laquelle Weston mettra à profit ses "compétences" pour résoudre l'une ou l'autre petite affaire ... c'est sans prétention, plutôt gentil mais intéressant. On est loin du chef d'oeuvre mais ça se regarde avec plaisir, et finalement les personnages s'avèrent bien plus sympathiques qu'un début de saison laborieux laissait craindre 




​


----------



## maiwen (16 Novembre 2009)

moi j'ai commencé _Flash Forward_.

la description d'allociné : Un blackout total de 2 minutes et 17 secondes provoque le chaos à travers le monde. Pendant cette courte durée, chaque personne est confrontée à une vision du futur qui va changer sa vie à jamais...

et ça commence bien


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Novembre 2009)

J'ai vu uniquement le pilote, je n'ai pas du tout accorché...


----------



## boodou (17 Novembre 2009)

Il y avait une série dans les années 80, *V* .
Les femmes à épaulettes, méchantes et pleine de pouvoir  , les vaisseaux à deux balles, les lézards sous la peau 
Les ricains aiment les remakes, donc remake de *V* !
J'ai vu les deux premiers épisodes, c'est V  2009, la méchante chef des V n'a plus d'épaulettes, fini la permanente de cheveux longs et bouclés ; cheveux courts, grande et lisse, grands yeux noirs 
Don't be afraid.

Sinon, Dexter saison 4, toujours tranchant


----------



## DeepDark (17 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Sinon, Dexter saison 4, toujours tranchant



... et Six Feet Under toujours aussi _mortelle_... :rose:  


Bon, sinon, vu le #08 de Dexter ce soir.
Toujours aussi bon, effectivement :love:



Je me délecte aussi des derniers épisodes de la saison 3 des Tudors 
(à petites doses)


----------



## huexley (18 Novembre 2009)

J'ai vu aussi les 2 premiers épisodes de V et j'admet être particulièrement décu par V. C'est mou et il y a quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas.

Je suis particulièrement agacé par le casting, avec des acteurs vu et revu on à l'impression de tomber par hasard sur les 4400 ou Lost... Manque le charisme d'un Ironside... Ou du sang neuf


----------



## maiwen (18 Novembre 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> ... et Six Feet Under toujours aussi _mortelle_... :rose:



t'en es où ? 
j'ai adoré les 2 premières saisons, la 3 un peu moins mais bien quand même ... et puis alors après ... :hein: mais faudrait que je la revois  (et que je regarde la saison 5 cette fois ... histoire d'être sure)


----------



## Chang (18 Novembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> t'en es où ?
> j'ai adoré les 2 premières saisons, la 3 un peu moins mais bien quand même ... et puis alors après ... :hein: mais faudrait que je la revois  (et que je regarde la saison 5 cette fois ... histoire d'être sure)



Un peu comme toi, j'ai trouve que ca poussait trop dans la psychologie avec le frangin et la frangine et leurs parents aussi frappes que leurs cocktails ... Bref, on perdait de vue la famille principale, ca sentait l'essouflement.

Ca a peut etre bien repris mais je ne suis pas vraiment motive pour reprendre ... 

Sinon, Oz, toujours ... Top Gear a repris ... Pushing daisies au ruthme de la saison ... je ne sais pas vraiment ce qui viendra apres.


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Novembre 2009)

...Bah moi suis en attente de la Saison 6 de Lost (en VO-STF- uniquement, je trouve la transposition des dialogues en Français totalement nulle).

Sinon en ce moment (VO donc car tout frais ) :
- The Big Bang Theory saison 3
- How I Met Your Mother saison 5
- NCIS Unité spéciale saison 7
- Dr House saison 6
- Nip/Tuck saison 6
- Californication saison 3
- Dexter saison 4 
- Flash Forward saison 1 (cette dernière pour les fans de Lost ) 

En attente de la troisième saison de Breaking Bad aussi :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part V 2009 me semble plutôt pas mal.

Vu cette semaine The Lost Room. Une seule saison de 6 épisodes.
J'ai bien aimé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2009)

Hier soir sur M6 j'ai regardé les 2 derniers épisodes de la saison 5 de Desperate Houseviwes. Ca finit sur les chapeaux de roues. Vivement la suite ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

La 6 est chiantissime...


----------



## DeepDark (18 Novembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> t'en es où ?
> j'ai adoré les 2 premières saisons, la 3 un peu moins mais bien quand même ... et puis alors après ... :hein: mais faudrait que je la revois  (et que je regarde la saison 5 cette fois ... histoire d'être sure)



Je viens* de finir la saison 2... 

Mais sans TV et avec un superdrive qui recrache le DVD, c'est un peu... complexe :rateau:


* Enfin, il y a quelques semaines...


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour ma part V 2009 me semble plutôt pas mal.
> 
> Vu cette semaine The Lost Room. Une seule saison de 6 épisodes.
> J'ai bien aimé



La diffusion de V 2009 vient de commencer ? 
Une remake d'une serie déja existante je trouve cela dommage pour ma part... comme si les idées de séries étaient toutes épuisées...


----------



## ubusky (19 Novembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...Bah moi suis en attente de la Saison 6 de Lost (en VO-STF- uniquement, je trouve la transposition des dialogues en Français totalement nulle).
> 
> Sinon en ce moment (VO donc car tout frais ) :
> - The Big Bang Theory saison 3
> ...



Un peu comme HAL, mais je regarde aussi Merlin...par dépit ou par habitude, Heroes. Et je viens de commencer Legend of seeker...

Le top du top reste dexter, je reste chaque fois scotcher devant cette série... et mon dernier coup de coeur va pour la saison 2 de breaking bad...


----------



## yvos (19 Novembre 2009)

Bloqué sur Mad Men, saison 2 pour l'instant. :love: J'aime bien l'univers (début des années 60 aux US, monde de la pub) et les personnages qui prennent pas mal de consistance au fil des épisodes. La série en dit long sur cette période des US, avec quelques sujets de fond sous-jacents (modernité, condition de la femme, etc).

Oh, et puis Dexter saison 4, tout de même.


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Novembre 2009)

Dexter :love:

Sinon, j'ai commencé Burn Notice, le pilote est interessant, à voir pour la suite...


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Novembre 2009)

Voilà, je recherche désespérément le nom d'une série anglaise qui ne semble pas être sur le Store.
En résumé, ce n'est pas The Office, mais ça se passe au Royaume Uni, dans un bureau. 
- Un commercial totalement cynique, sur de lui, paresseux, se mettant toujours dans des situations impossibles mais dont il arrive toujours à se sortir aux dépends de ses collègue d'une façon totalement immorale ;
- une secrétaire indienne, catastrophée devant le personnage
- un patron qui se laisse berner en permanence et reste persuadé que son commercial est le meilleur des meilleurs.
Humour typiquement anglais qui sent bon la BBC, que j'aimerais vraiment retrouver.
Ça dit quelque chose à certains ?
Merci, merci, merci, si vous avez une idée...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2009)

Vu hier soir le dernier épisode de la saison 3 de Mad Men...

Rhaaaaaaa :love::love::love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Novembre 2009)

Dexter Saison 4 l'épisode 9 un truc de dingue


----------



## itako (25 Novembre 2009)

Oui il fait le buzz sur la toile celui la.


----------



## Aphelion (25 Novembre 2009)

En ce moment :

- Heroes saison 4
- Smallville saison 9
- Dollhouse saison 2
- Stargate Universe saison 1
- Merlin saison 2
- One Tree Hill saison 7

Le tout en VO bien sur (sous titré quelque fois XD)


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2009)

Séries "oubliées"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2009)

Vu, les premiers épisodes de "The Prisoner" version 2009.
Très agréablement surpris.

Je sais que ça va faire hurler les puristes!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Novembre 2009)

Très très à la bourre&#8230;

Je découvre Weeds. love it.


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2009)

J'ai adoré weeds au début :love:
Leger SPOILER : 
à partir de la saison 4, j'ai commencé à ne plus apprécier, et j'ai laché au début de le saison 5...
Mais les 3 premieres saisons sont enormes, tu vas te régaler


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2009)

Y'a pas a dire, Fedo ouvrait pour la saison 4 de Dexter et je pense que la fin sera au moins aussi bonne sinon mieux ! (l'épisode 10 promet de grandes choses pour la fin de saison et la minute de 'What's next in Dexter' est encore mieux )


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2009)

Je confirme pour Dexter :love:
La saison 4 est au niveau de la 2eme saison, au top!

Sinon, Sons Of Anarchy monte bien en puissance, aprés une premiere saison correcte, la seconde est explosive


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Très très à la bourre
> 
> Je découvre Weeds. love it.



la dernière saison est parfaitement sans intérêt.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Novembre 2009)

Flash Forward pas dégueu sur l'idée


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la dernière saison est parfaitement sans intérêt.



Je ne suis pas vraiment de cet avis. Certains personnages prennent encore de la consistance... Et le dernier épisode se termine sur un terrible cliffhanger :love:


----------



## Cleveland (3 Décembre 2009)

Je commence " The Big Bang Theory " j'adore


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Décembre 2009)

The Big Bang en VO of course ! 

Sinon l'épisode 10 de Flash Forward


----------



## Gwen (7 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Flash Forward pas dégueu sur l'idée



L'idée est pas mauvaise, mais la réalisation est lamentable. ça se traîne, c'est mal exploité etc. Bref, j'ai vite décroché


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Décembre 2009)

gwen a dit:


> L'idée est pas mauvaise, mais la réalisation est lamentable. ça se traîne, c'est mal exploité etc. Bref, j'ai vite décroché



Bah moi j'ai bien accroché, contrairement à Fringe ou dès le 3ième épisode j'ai décroché...


----------



## Cleveland (7 Décembre 2009)

Quand est ce que Leo embrasse Penny dans la saison 1 de Big Bang Theory ?


----------



## itako (9 Décembre 2009)

Ca ça s'appelle du spoil en beauté.


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Décembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Ca ça s'appelle du spoil en beauté.



Non spoiler ça ressemble plutôt à ça : "Leo embrasse Penny dans l'épisode 16 de la saison 1"


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2009)

*Breaking Bad*, épisode 1 saison 1 ce soir.
Je sens que je vais bien aimer :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Décembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> *Breaking Bad*, épisode 1 saison 1 ce soir.
> Je sens que je vais bien aimer :love:



J'suis en attente de la saison 3


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2009)

C'est pour ça que j'aime bien regarder tout ça en retard, ça me donne l'impression de ne jamais attendre 

Vivement janvier quand même 
*SPOILER (mais bon*)Ah tiens, j'ai découvert un effet assez amusant dans l'avant-dernier épisode de la S3 de BSG: le colonel Tigh "flashe" rouge comme Samuel Anders, un peu plus tard dans la saison 4: c'est le fameux déclic... Easter Egg de la part de la prod, il ne me reste plus que 2 à découvrir.


----------



## Philippe (11 Décembre 2009)

Pinaise, je ne sais plus très bien qui m'a "branché" sur cette série (richarddeux ... fedo ... plusieurs en fait ) mais *Entourage* est vraiment une série top top 
Je suis en train d'en visionner la saison 5 et ce soir (alors que demain je dois me lever tôt ... :hein j'en ai regardé 4 épisodes d'affilée - un DVD complet :rose: (_la discipline n'est plus ce qu'elle était_ ou _on ne vit qu'une fois_, il arrive un moment où il faut choisir  ...)
Il y a qqch dont on n'a (il me semble) jamais parlé à propos de cette série : je parle de l'accompagnement musical. À la fin de chaque épisode, une chanson (toujours excellente) vient le clôturer et en résumer « l'esprit » ; plusieurs d'entre elles m'ont plu mais je ne connais pas, et le générique n'indique pas de quelle chanson il s'agit. J'aimerais retrouver certaines d'entre elles.
J'ai essayé de trouver sur internet, ... sans résultat 
Qui pourrait m'aider ? existe-t-il quelque part une base de données quelconque renseignant sur les titres accompagnant chaque épisode de cette série ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2009)

*The big band theory*, même pas fini le 1er épisode, pourtant il paraît que c'est géniiiiiialllllllllll mais bon moi je reste classique avec SFU, Dexter et Dr. House et la Madame est servie


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ... et ... Madame est servie



La version noir et blanc ou remasterisée couleurs ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Décembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> *Breaking Bad*, épisode 1 saison 1 ce soir.
> Je sens que je vais bien aimer :love:



Alors, tu as trouvé ça comment?
C'est une des meilleurs séries que j'ai vu recemment :love:


----------



## richard-deux (11 Décembre 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Pinaise, je ne sais plus très bien qui m'a "branché" sur cette série (richarddeux ... fedo ... plusieurs en fait ) mais *Entourage* est vraiment une série top top
> Je suis en train d'en visionner la saison 5 et ce soir (alors que demain je dois me lever tôt ... :hein j'en ai regardé 4 épisodes d'affilée - un DVD complet :rose: (_la discipline n'est plus ce qu'elle était_ ou _on ne vit qu'une fois_, il arrive un moment où il faut choisir  ...)
> Il y a qqch dont on n'a (il me semble) jamais parlé à propos de cette série : je parle de l'accompagnement musical. À la fin de chaque épisode, une chanson (toujours excellente) vient le clôturer et en résumer « l'esprit » ; plusieurs d'entre elles m'ont plu mais je ne connais pas, et le générique n'indique pas de quelle chanson il s'agit. J'aimerais retrouver certaines d'entre elles.
> J'ai essayé de trouver sur internet, ... sans résultat
> ...



Salut,
il y a sur iTunes store un cd qui regroupe les titres des chansons: http://itunes.apple.com/fr/album/entourage-music-from-inspired/id260560448


La saison 6 est excellente!!!!


----------



## Philippe (11 Décembre 2009)

Génial  un grand merci


----------



## richard-deux (11 Décembre 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Génial  un grand merci



De rien!!


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2009)

Perso j'ai pas pu finir le 1er épisode de The Big Band Theory... je doute pas que ça puisse marcher mais tout est tellement stéréotypé dans la réalisation, les perso, on voit et imagine tout de suites toutes les ficelles qu'ils vont nous sortir. Et les rires en boite permanent, j'avais oublié l'effet que ça avaient sur moi, surtout quand ma gueule est comme ça à ce moment là :mouais:

Nan je reste sur Dexter, House, 6FU, et madame est servie pour l'instant.
Heroes j'ai regardé la 1ère saison comme ça, sympa mais bon... pas eu envie de continuer pour autant. LOST je vomi tjs cette série et sinon j'aime bien FBI porté disparus. Faudra que j'en essaye d'autres.


----------



## woulf (11 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> sinon j'aime bien FBI porté disparus. Faudra que j'en essaye d'autres.



J'avoue que je m'en suis lassé de celle-là, c'est toujours la même rengaine.
Enfin, avec House, c'est aussi un peu toujours pareil, mais au moins il est drôle 

Sinon, dans le genre j'aime beaucoup Cold case (victimes du passé) en ce moment, le fait d'aller chercher dans différentes périodes du passé permet de renouveler la trame de la série.
Tu devrais essayer JPTK, c'est franchement pas mal comme série, et si tu aimes FBI portés disparus, ça devrait te plaire.

Et diffusion en ce moment de la fin de la saison 2 de Chuck, j'aime toujours autant 
L'épisode ou Jeff et Lester chantent Africa, c'est vraiment excellent:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-6a1PlB-zI


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Décembre 2009)

Sinon Dexter saison 4 épisode 10 et 11  
Je trouve que les derniers épisodes 9, 10 et 11 sont vraiment bien réussis


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Alors, tu as trouvé ça comment?
> C'est une des meilleurs séries que j'ai vu recemment :love:


Drôle et sinistre. Pas si facile. Bref, je vais continuer.



JPTK a dit:


> *The big band theory*, même pas fini le 1er épisode, pourtant il paraît que c'est géniiiiiialllllllllll mais bon moi je reste classique avec SFU, Dexter et Dr. House et la Madame est servie


Pour _Madame est servie_, je te conseille de passer à la VO, _Who's the boss ?_ est nettement plus drôle en VO  Je ne me suis fait que la saison 1, mais grands moments  :love: 

En parallèle, j'ai fait une petite pause en début de saison 4 de BSG, avant Razor (ce n'est que la 3e fois...) et je me régale en me refaisant les débuts des Star Trek: DS9 est un vrai régal, son générique est une pure merveille d'équilibre géométrique (Saison 1-3, ensuite, ça se gate avec le Defiant...)


----------



## ubusky (13 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sinon Dexter saison 4 épisode 10 et 11
> Je trouve que les derniers épisodes 9, 10 et 11 sont vraiment bien réussis



effectivement, un vrai régal, cette série...la meilleure que j'ai vu...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Décembre 2009)

Vous n'allez pas être décu par le 12... J'en suis encore sur le c**


----------



## flotow (14 Décembre 2009)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Vous n'allez pas être décu par le 12... J'en suis encore sur le c**


Isn't it ? :afraid:


----------



## Selthis (15 Décembre 2009)

Le final S4 de Dexter  Sublime !
La meilleure saison pour moi, incomparable, rhaaaa que c'est bon !


----------



## Chang (15 Décembre 2009)

Vu le pilote de Breaking Bad ... ca promet un peu de secousses, je vais donc continuer ...

L'equation slip kangourou / milieu de route / flingue / route deserte / prof de chimie / moustache y est pour beaucoup ...  ... 

(N'y voyez pas ce que je ne dis pas non plus hein ...  ...)


----------



## ubusky (15 Décembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Vu le pilote de Breaking Bad ... ca promet un peu de secousses, je vais donc continuer ...
> 
> L'equation slip kangourou / milieu de route / flingue / route deserte / prof de chimie / moustache y est pour beaucoup ...  ...
> 
> (N'y voyez pas ce que je ne dis pas non plus hein ...  ...)



j'ai juste trouvé terrible les 2 premières saisons de breaking bad, j'ai hâte de la troisième...

sinon, j'ai regardé le début de Trinity, un truc pour ados, mais il y a de bonnes idées, dommage, ils auraient pu faire un truc un peu plus adulte...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Vous n'allez pas être décu par le 12... J'en suis encore sur le c**



Très fort.


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Décembre 2009)

Bon je viens de voir le dernier épisode de Californication suivit du dernier de Dexter...
Après avoir dévoré l'épisode de Californication, je me lance donc dans la lecture de l'épisode de Dexter et au bout de 20-30 minutes je me dis "Mouais, sur le Forum de MacGe deux trois disaient que cet épisode était d'enfer, mai pour l'instant c'est plutôt l'épisode de Californication qui déchire !" (et croyez-moi il déchire, ça annonce une nouvelle saison de folie )...
Mais voila que les secondes passent et...   

*SPOILER :* la fin c'est ENORME* FIN SPOILER* :love:

Vraiment on reste sans voix après ce dernier épisode de Dexter :rose:


----------



## Philippe (17 Décembre 2009)

Hé bien quant à moi, après avoir terminé _Entourage_ (saison 4) j'entame _True Blood_ 
Le premier épisode m'a plongé dans une certaine perplexité : il m'a paru sans intérêt 
Bon je me suis dit qu'il fallait sûrement attendre un peu, que l'intrigue se mette en place et que les personnages gagnent en épaisseur et ... je comprends maintenant (je termine l'épisode 4 avant d'entamer le 5, juste le temps de faire un petit post ici ) qu'on est encore une fois là en face de ce qui m'a tout l'air un nouveau "chef d'oeuvre" de chez HBO :love:
Quand je pense qu'il y a un an ou deux, après avoir terminé _Six Feet Under_ particulièrement, je me morfondais en imaginant une perte de vitesse et un cassage de gueule du genre (effet de mode ?) et que je vois maintenant que de nouvelles séries comme celle-ci, ou _Dexter_ ou _Californication_, - ou _Entourage_, - ou même _Bones_ que dans un tout autre genre j'aime bien aussi, je suis heureux de m'être trompé : il y a encore un avenir pour les séries US !


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Pour _Madame est servie_, je te conseille de passer à la VO, _Who's the boss ?_ est nettement plus drôle en VO  Je ne me suis fait que la saison 1, mais grands moments  :love:



Ah nan mais je déconnais pour madame est servie ! 
Ça se regarde vraiment aujourd'hui ?? 






DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Vous n'allez pas être décu par le 12... J'en suis encore sur le c**



Putain j'ai hâte, je débute à peine cette saison !!


----------



## ubusky (18 Décembre 2009)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Vous n'allez pas être décu par le 12... J'en suis encore sur le c**



j'ai maté l'épisode hier, bordel, ça choque...mais d'un côté, c'est triste à dire, c'est terriblement jouissif


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Décembre 2009)

Rah enfin Battlestar Galactica Saison 3 & 4. Reste plus qu'à regarder les DVD  In English of Course


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Janvier 2010)

Season Finale on ABC, february :love: j'ai hate :love:


----------



## legascon (1 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bon je viens de voir le dernier épisode de Californication suivit du dernier de Dexter...
> Après avoir dévoré l'épisode de Californication, je me lance donc dans la lecture de l'épisode de Dexter et au bout de 20-30 minutes je me dis "Mouais, sur le Forum de MacGe deux trois disaient que cet épisode était d'enfer, mai pour l'instant c'est plutôt l'épisode de Californication qui déchire !" (et croyez-moi il déchire, ça annonce une nouvelle saison de folie )...
> Mais voila que les secondes passent et...
> 
> ...



Enorme ! 

Un frisson presque aussi important qu'à la fin de la saison 1 de l'Homme du Picardie.


----------



## Chang (2 Janvier 2010)

> Bon je viens de voir le dernier épisode de Californication suivit du dernier de Dexter...
> Après avoir dévoré l'épisode de Californication [...]



Je n'aime pas du tout cette saison, c'est trop de cul, trop de non-politiquement correcte juste pour le fait de vouloir apparaitre provocateur et puis au final ca retombe comme un mauvais souffle.  Juste un avis ...

De mon cote c'est Breaking Bad. Je crois que c Fab Fab qui en avait parle ici avant. Autant la saison 1 demarre lentement, autant une fois le milieu passe, ca cartonne. Je suis presque au milieu de la saison et ca continue a progresser. Pas sur d'ou est ce que ca peut mener ceci dit.


----------



## teo (2 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Season Finale on ABC, february :love: j'ai hate :love:



hum... ouiiiii ? mais quoi ? 

Moi c'est 21 jours avant Caprica :love:



Chang a dit:


> Je n'aime pas du tout cette saison, c'est trop de cul, trop de non-politiquement correcte juste pour le fait de vouloir apparaitre provocateur et puis au final ca retombe comme un mauvais souffle.  Juste un avis ...


Californication ou Dexter ?



Chang a dit:


> De mon cote c'est Breaking Bad. Je crois que c Fab Fab qui en avait parle ici avant. Autant la saison 1 demarre lentement, autant une fois le milieu passe, ca cartonne. Je suis presque au milieu de la saison et ca continue a progresser. Pas sur d'ou est ce que ca peut mener ceci dit.


J'ai attaqué la saison 2, j'aime beaucoup, la seule chose qui me dérange, (mais c'est aussi le thème) c'est jusqu'où on peut repousser les limites de ce que l'on peut trouver acceptable dans une situation donnée : quand on connait les ravages du crystal, le divin chimiste (et les scénaristes surtout...) n'arrive pas à m'éveiller une totale compassion/admiration. Ce truc est une _pure_ saloperie et on est loin de _Weeds_ et de son herbe qui rend nigaud...


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Janvier 2010)

February... on ABC m'enfin !!! La saison finale de Lost quoi :love:

Sinon pour Breaking Bad ce que j'apprécie dans cette série (j'attends toujours la nouvelle saison soit dit en passant ) c'est son coté assez réaliste dans le rendu de la souffrance, peine, mensonges des gens... L'acteur principale joue très bien ce rôle je trouve... Ce n'est pas du spéctaculaire, comme dans Weeds par exemple  mais plus proche de ce qui pourrait être la réalité d'un homme de famille qui se croit condamné, dont sa vie professionnelle est un demi-echec, etc. (je veux pas spoilé plus :love.

Et puis sinon en ce moment les docteurs Troy et Macnamara me font toujours autant plaisir dans la nouvelle saison de Nip/Tuck... D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette série ne marche plus aux US . Trop près de la réalité Hollywoodienne surement


----------



## Chang (2 Janvier 2010)

> Californication ou Dexter ?



Californication



> J'ai attaqué la saison 2, j'aime beaucoup, la seule chose qui me dérange, (mais c'est aussi le thème) c'est jusqu'où on peut repousser les limites de ce que l'on peut trouver acceptable dans une situation donnée : quand on connait les ravages du crystal, le divin chimiste (et les scénaristes surtout...) n'arrive pas à m'éveiller une totale compassion/admiration. Ce truc est une _pure_ saloperie et on est loin de _Weeds_ et de son herbe qui rend nigaud...



Oui d'ailleurs toute la premiere moitiee de la saison 1, on est tres mal a l'aise devant l'ecran je trouve. Que ce soit le cancer ou le crystal ou l'emoglobine, c'est violent a prendre de plein fouet.

Pour ce qui est du crystal, je pense que c'est aussi un choix pour poser au telespectateur la question de la morale, de sa propre position. Ca fait reflechir quand meme un peu ...


----------



## teo (2 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> February... on ABC m'enfin !!! La saison finale de Lost quoi :love:
> Sinon pour Breaking Bad ce que j'apprécie dans cette série (j'attends toujours la nouvelle saison soit dit en passant ) c'est son coté assez réaliste dans le rendu de la souffrance, peine, mensonges des gens... L'acteur principale joue très bien ce rôle je trouve... Ce n'est pas du spéctaculaire, comme dans Weeds par exemple  mais plus proche de ce qui pourrait être la réalité d'un homme de famille qui se croit condamné, dont sa vie professionnelle est un demi-echec, etc. (je veux pas spoilé plus :love.
> 
> Et puis sinon en ce moment les docteurs Troy et Macnamara me font toujours autant plaisir dans la nouvelle saison de Nip/Tuck... D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette série ne marche plus aux US . Trop près de la réalité Hollywoodienne surement



Ben justement _Lost_, j'ai jamais vu ne serait-ce qu'un épisode, alors  comment je peux savoir ? 

@ chang :  je pourrai ajouter à ta liste le handicap, avec l'attaque cérébrale du fils. Pour l'hémoglobine et les meurtres, effectivement, j'ai été assez mal à l'aise avec tout ce qu'il se passe dans la cave et la baignoire  :sick: Dexter est très propre à côté  Pour ceux et celles qui voudraient tester le crystal, attendez la fin du dernier épisode et vous serez prêt pour un bon coup de folie paranoïaque


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Je n'aime pas du tout cette saison, c'est trop de cul, trop de non-politiquement correcte juste pour le fait de vouloir apparaitre provocateur et puis au final ca retombe comme un mauvais souffle.  Juste un avis ...



Tiens, j'ai exactement le même avis sur la saison 3 de Californication. Autant les saisons 1 et 2 sont tout à fait remarquables et intéressantes, autant la saison 3 traîne en longueur, en jouant sur un aspect provocateur qui semble ne devenir que l'enjeu central de la série, devant même les acteurs ou la trame de l'histoire... 
Bref, ça en devient chiant, et même lourd...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Breaking Bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La saison 2 est redoutable


----------



## Aeon (4 Janvier 2010)

Très bon Breaking Bad... Vivement la S3 
J'attends aussi avec impatience la nouvelle saison de Lost, la précédente ayant fini en apothéose!


----------



## Cybry (4 Janvier 2010)

Comme beaucoup, estomaqué/horrifié/soufflé par le dernier épisode de dexter, s4.

Sinon, je vous invite aussi à jeter un oeil sur True Blood. Très très bon (par contre il faut passer les 2 premiers épisodes qui posent les choses en sonnent un peu creux).


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

AH AH ! Même Mr Obama s'incline devant Lost : Lost saison 6 
Putain que j'ai hate :love:

Pour patienter des p'tits extraits anthologiques des saisons passées  :
Bande Annonce saison 6
Bande Annonce Lost saison 6


----------



## Chang (10 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La saison 2 est redoutable



... et je viens de voir que la 3 n'est pas encore sortie ...  ...

Donc, je vais commencer Mad Men ... meme maison de prod', il y a 3 saisons, quelqu'un connait ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2010)

Mercredi soir j'ai regardé le premier épisode de "Mentalist", la nouvelle série US diffusée sur TF1. A la première coupure pub j'ai zappé et je ne suis plus revenu.

Sans intérêt. :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Donc, je vais commencer Mad Men ... meme maison de prod', il y a 3 saisons, quelqu'un connait ?



OUiiiii !... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

C'est terrible, John Hamm est incroyable, il incarne le personnage principal à merveille. 
Tout est extrêmement bien réalisé, il n'y a pas d'anachronisme, on replonge dans les années 60 et on voudrait ne plus en sortir dès le premier épisode. 
Vraiment, vraiment géniale.


----------



## richard-deux (12 Janvier 2010)

Comédie! diffuse la saison 6 de "Mon Oncle Charlie".

J'adore!!! 
De plus la traduction française est vraiment fidèle à l'originale.


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Janvier 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> De plus la traduction française est vraiment fidèle à l'originale.



Rassure moi, c'est une blague 
Tiens, la version originale de la saison 6 est sur ce site au cas ou tu trouverais que les doublures françaises ne sont pas si fidèles que ça (rien que dans la traduction de "_Two and a Half Men_" ils ont annoncé la couleur :love


----------



## Chang (13 Janvier 2010)

Breaking Bad Saison 2, finie ... et en fait, ca devrait s'arreter la. 

Le risque que cela devienne une enieme serie qui ne s'est pas s'arreter est imminent D - je n'y vai pas avec le dos de la cuillere morte en effet) et a moins d'un coup de genie, qui en fait justifierai le boulot des auteurs, je ne suis pas tres optimiste. 

Mais je ne demande qu'a avoir tord ...  ...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Breaking Bad Saison 2, finie ... et en fait, ca devrait s'arreter la.
> 
> Le risque que cela devienne une enieme serie qui ne s'est pas s'arreter est imminent D - je n'y vai pas avec le dos de la cuillere morte en effet) et a moins d'un coup de genie, qui en fait justifierai le boulot des auteurs, je ne suis pas tres optimiste.
> 
> Mais je ne demande qu'a avoir tord ...  ...



IMO, le niveau de la saison 2 est supérieure à la saison 1, ce que laisse à penser que la saison 3 sera meilleure que la 2 :love:

Sinon, j'ai commencé la 3eme saison de chuck, ça me plait toujours autant


----------



## Chang (13 Janvier 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> IMO, le niveau de la saison 2 est supérieure à la saison 1, ce que laisse à penser que la saison 3 sera meilleure que la 2 :love:



Il ya quand meme le risque que ca parte en grand n'importe quoi ...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Janvier 2010)

J'attends de voir, je suis optimiste 
Regardes Dexter, ça aurait pu partir en n'importe quoi, et je trouve que la saison 4 est la meilleure!
Vu la qualité du scénar pour les 2 premieres saisons (et du reste), je suis confiant pour la suite de breaking bad


----------



## sc3fab (23 Janvier 2010)

Dexter ?? &#8230; de mieux en mieux !!

Saison 5

[youtube]3NXD5CNY7xY[/youtube]​

*Vivement la suite*


----------



## Chang (28 Janvier 2010)

Bon, j'ai deja vu trois episodes de Mad Men ... et je ne comprends toujours pas la ligne directrice ... l'histoire c'est quoi ? C'est ce mec super secret ? Son cote Mr Hyde ?

Non franchement ... la, je reste tres perplexe et pourtant c'est pas mal foutu niveau decor, acteurs ... mais sans scenar' un peu plus solide, je ne suis pas sur de tenter de finir la saison 1.


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Bon, j'ai deja vu trois episodes de Mad Men ... et je ne comprends toujours pas la ligne directrice ... l'histoire c'est quoi ? C'est ce mec super secret ? Son cote Mr Hyde ?
> 
> Non franchement ... la, je reste tres perplexe et pourtant c'est pas mal foutu niveau decor, acteurs ... mais sans scenar' un peu plus solide, je ne suis pas sur de tenter de finir la saison 1.



c'est quoi un scénar plus solide? une intrigue, des rebondissements? 

MadMen, c'est tout en longueur et le coeur de la série, ce sont les personnages, qui gagnent vraiment en profondeur, chose qu'on voit rarement ou des manière peu convaincante et sans nuances. Mais il faut du temps.
Il y a aussi une tentative réussie de saisir l'air du temps d'une époque assez riche à tout point de vue : politique, racisme, sexisme, évolution des pratiques du monde de l'entreprise, etc.

Perso, une des meilleures séries que j'ai pu voir, un peu équivalent à 6FU (le parrallèle me plaît)


----------



## destructor (28 Janvier 2010)

j'adore mentalist ....


----------



## Chang (28 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> c'est quoi un scénar plus solide? une intrigue, des rebondissements?



Une intrigue, ou un fil conducteur qui ne soit pas seulement l'envie de se rapprocher d'une plastique 60's, d'un decorum qui ne donne pas l'impression d'etre autant dans du product placement, grossierement je veux dire ... 

J'y redonnerai un coup avec l'episode 4, mais je n'ai pour l'instant pas trouve une accroche qui me seduise. Question de gout aussi, hein ... si pour toi c'est extra, tant mieux ...


----------



## DeepDark (13 Mars 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Perso, une des meilleures séries que j'ai pu voir, un peu équivalent à 6FU (le parrallèle me plaît)



Oui. Tout à fait d'accord  Je la place juste derrière SFU pour ma part (que je viens de finir à l'instant par ailleurs   (mais p***** que c'était bon)).
Ceci dit, j'ai trouvé que la saison 3 de Mad Men traînait un peu en longueur. Heureusement que le(s) dernier(s) épisode(s) sont là pour rattraper le coup  



Sinon j'ai commencé Boston Justice.
Terriblement cynique :love:
(faut juste passer le cap des trois premiers épisodes)
A voir en VO.


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2010)

Sinon en ce moment sur abc la saison 6 (saison finale) de Lost


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Mars 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> Oui. Tout à fait d'accord  Je la place juste derrière SFU pour ma part (que je viens de finir à l'instant par ailleurs   (mais p***** que c'était bon)).
> Ceci dit, j'ai trouvé que la saison 3 de Mad Men traînait un peu en longueur. Heureusement que le(s) dernier(s) épisode(s) sont là pour rattraper le coup
> 
> 
> ...



Boston Justice c'est avec james spaader et william "kirk" shatner, non?


----------



## huexley (14 Mars 2010)

Le dernier bébé de HBO "Spartacus Blood and Sand" est vraiment excellent  Quand 300 rencontre Gladiator ca donne un effet explosif


Sans oublier ce soir la diffusion de "The Pacific"   "I believe in ammunitions"


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2010)

Après la découverte de _The Big Band Theory_ S1 :love: ("_OMG, I'm a nerd  !_"), un petit passage dans le Frisco de 1977... avec les _Tales from the city/Chroniques de San Francisco_, la miniserie de 1993. Je n'ai pas encore terminé la lecture de la saga (il me reste les deux derniers, y compris, _MT lives_), mais pour qui cherche toujours à en savoir plus sur ses "racines communautaires et culturelles", c'est un passage presqu'obligé.
Le côté "feuilleton" de l'après-midi qui rend à l'écran passe bien et pour qui est rentré dans le monde d'Armistead Maupin, les ami-es sont bien là au rendez-vous, la famille est réunie, on s'y sent bien, la vie est plus belle; et après le premier épisode, rien à dire: la série est réussie, on est au _28 Barbary Lane_... et certains détails montrent que les épisodes suivant ne décevront pas. 
_Good ol'friends..._


----------



## inkclub (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Diffusion de la saison 3 de Breaking bad ce soir aux usa.  

Dispos le lendemain dans toutes les bonnes épiceries.  :love:

@+


----------



## Chang (22 Mars 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Diffusion de la saison 3 de Breaking bad ce soir aux usa.
> 
> ...



Bonne nouvelle ca ... Sinon hier jai finit la saison 3 de 30Rock, vivement la suite ...  ...


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2010)

Deux premiers épisodes de Misfits hier soir (sorry, British TV Show, not American), une série e4, celle qui diffuse _Skins_.
Un peu long à se mettre en place (y'a comme un goût de _HeroeSkins_), j'ai du mal avec ce Londres quasi vide et un peu trop potache (on pense aussi à Torchwood et à son Royaume-Uni post thatchérien) pour me faire plus que sourire mais pour Kelly, la soeur jumelle de Vicky Pollard de Little Britain et le super-pouvoir assez inattendu d'Alisha, ça vaut la peine de regarder   

[YOUTUBE]ODl-kAhVsXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (22 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> Deux premiers épisodes de Misfits hier soir (sorry, British TV Show, not American), une série e4, celle qui diffuse _Skins_.
> Un peu long à se mettre en place (y'a comme un goût de _HeroeSkins_), j'ai du mal avec ce Londres quasi vide et un peu trop potache (on pense aussi à Torchwood et à son Royaume-Uni post thatchérien) pour me faire plus que sourire mais pour Kelly, la soeur jumelle de Vicky Pollard de Little Britain et le super-pouvoir assez inattendu d'Alisha, ça vaut la peine de regarder
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ODl-kAhVsXY[/YOUTUBE]



Hey, j'ai commence ce midi par le pilote, qui nous a fait penser a Heroes, direct. Un peu dommage, mais ceci dit ca part moins polisse (moins ricain) que Heroes et autres series outre-atlantique. Par contre la voix de la "chav'" va vite me saouler ...  ...

A continuer pour voir ...


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2010)

... fais toi un épisode de Little Britain avec V. Pollard, tu apprécieras mieux


----------



## Cleveland (24 Mars 2010)

How not to live your life une véritable petite merveille ! 

Maintenant la saison 3 est prévue pour septembre ca me MANQUE !!!! 

Sinon en ce moment je suis sur IT CROWD terrible! 

Et The Big Bang Theory commence a m'ennuye severement ... Vivement que l'épisode 20 puisse être meilleur que les derniers ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

Hier soir épisode 9 saison finale de Lost. Centrique sur Richard et on apprend pourquoi Jacob et l'homme en noir sont sur l'île . Super épisode, avec beaucoup de réponses 

Plus que 6 épisodes :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Mars 2010)

Ouai vraiment bon épisode... Du coup ca valide quelques théorise !


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2010)

Rappel: pour tout spoiler éventuel, on adopte la lecture en blanc svp...

_Edit : _@ Hal-9000_, c'est un rappel pour éviter tout dérapage, ça arrive si vite _


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2010)

teo j'ai pas spoilé là... enfin je pense pas.:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2010)

En plein Caprica
J'aime bien
Mais je pense qu'on peut sans problèmes lui attribuer la palme du générique le plus ringard...


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2010)

@ Fab'Fab' : plus ringard que Chips ?  :afraid:

J'ai fini _Misfits_, saison 1. J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre où les scénaristes nous emmènent (c'est l'âge Dr. ? ). Mais c'est bon. Ce qui est amusant, c'est qu'ils ont réussi à faire une série réservée aux plus de 18 ans avec une série pour ado tellement c'est cul... et trash  :love: La saison 2 sera tournée en mai prochain.


----------



## woulf (26 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> @ Fab'Fab' : plus ringard que Chips ?  :afraid:



Si tu vas par là, on a les Sherif fais moi peur et autre K2000 de ce monde qui sont pas tristes non plus.
Mais les effets vidéo de CHiPs c'est vrai que c'est inoubliable 

Sinon je termine le visionnement de la saison 1 de Fringe, j'ai BEAUCOUP aimé cette série; me manque que les 3 derniers épisodes que j'attends de mon loueur préféré par la poste...


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Mars 2010)

Hello, j'ai totalement croché sur How to make it in America. Une série centrée sur NY et qui raconte l'histoire de deux potes qui se lancent dans le jeans  La série vient de commencer ! 

Sinon pour Lost... Terrible ce dernier episode effectivement


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Mars 2010)

Lost, Dexter, Dr House ou Desperate Housewives : les VO sont bien meilleurs ! 
Trois ans maintenant que j'ai décroché de la VF...


----------



## richard-deux (28 Mars 2010)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Hello, j'ai totalement croché sur How to make it in America. Une série centrée sur NY et qui raconte l'histoire de deux potes qui se lancent dans le jeans  La série vient de commencer !



J'attends avec impatience les 2 derniers épisodes. :love:
Cette série est proche de _Entourage_ (Mark Wahlberg est le même producteur).


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> c'est quoi un scénar plus solide? une intrigue, des rebondissements?
> 
> MadMen, c'est tout en longueur et le coeur de la série, ce sont les personnages, qui gagnent vraiment en profondeur, chose qu'on voit rarement ou des manière peu convaincante et sans nuances. Mais il faut du temps.
> Il y a aussi une tentative réussie de saisir l'air du temps d'une époque assez riche à tout point de vue : politique, racisme, sexisme, évolution des pratiques du monde de l'entreprise, etc.
> ...



Bon, j'ai persiste, j'en suis au dernier episode de la premiere saison ... c'est beaucoup mieux une fois que tous les perso ont pris de la consistence, mais ca prend du temps, un peu trop a mon gout. Graphiquement aussi cela s'est ameliore apres le milieu de la serie.

En plus des sujets de societe comme le racisme/sexisme/politique etc ... on peut noter une sacree tendance a la picole, c'est impressionant.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2010)

Extrait du meilleurs épisode de tous les temps.
Mythique! 

[YOUTUBE]JktcQ2A32cU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## woulf (6 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Extrait du meilleurs épisode de tous les temps.
> Mythique!



Steve Austin contre Jipé !
Mythique, clairement !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Moi je me repasse en VO les duke's of hazzard et steve austin. Que du bonheur. La VO est vraiment génial. Une fois qu'on y goute il est dur de reprendre la VF.


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2010)

mace.windu a dit:


> Moi je me repasse en VO les duke's of hazzard et steve austin. Que du bonheur. La VO est vraiment génial. Une fois qu'on y goute il est dur de reprendre la VF.


C'est le cas de toutes les series.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> C'est le cas de toutes les series.



Même de Louis la Brocante? 


:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Même de Louis la Brocante?
> 
> 
> :rateau:


P'têt qu'en biélorusse, ça passerait...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2010)

J'ai commencé à regarder Hung.
Bien sympathique.

Le pitch: un mec qui a un boulot de merde, qui est divorcé et dont la maison vient de cramer réalise que son seul atout dans la vie c'est sa grosse b.ite.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2010)

Bon résumé. 

J'ai beaucoup aimé également. Je ne suis pas certain qu'une nouvelle saison soit prévue par contre et c'est bien dommage.


----------



## Chang (31 Mai 2010)

Et ca ne s'essoufle pas trop vite comme scenar' ... ? 

Je veux pas etre medisant mais autant ca l'air marrant pour essayer, autant j'ai toujours un a-priori sur les series un peu trop cul-cul style Californication et consorts ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Mai 2010)

Sinon Breaking Bad saison 3 n'est pas décevante, au contraire


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Qui a déjà regardé "Arrested Development" ?
C'est avec Michael Cera et Jason Bateman.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Bon résumé.
> 
> J'ai beaucoup aimé également. Je ne suis pas certain qu'une nouvelle saison soit prévue par contre et c'est bien dommage.



Si. Elle commence dans 28 jours (merci TV Forecast !!)


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sinon Breaking Bad saison 3 n'est pas décevante, au contraire



Les 3 saisons de Breaking bad ne m'ont pas déçu, bien au contraire, j'attend la suite avec impatience...

Sinon, Chuck fini bien aussi, vivement la 4eme saison 
The Office, HIMYM, TBBT, tout ça fini aussi


----------



## woulf (31 Mai 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Sinon, Chuck fini bien aussi, vivement la 4eme saison



Ouaip, un final qui nous change de la platitude relative et de l'embourbement des derniers épisodes de la saison 3.

Je ne me souviens plus où j'ai lu que la saison 4 était signée, mais pour une dizaine d'épisodes seulement, en raison d'une audience en-dessous des attentes.
Espérons que ça aille mieux; le gros challenge est de renouveler la série... une fois que tous les personnages sont devenus des agents de la CIA... reste plus grand monde !

Et le final de Fringe, saison 2 était aussi wooooa, le genre de final qui te fait trepigner en attendant le début de la saison 3...!


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2010)

pour Chuck, y'a 13 épisodes de signé, et une option sur 9 autres, pour faire une saison complete


----------



## daywalker69 (31 Mai 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> pour Chuck, y'a 13 épisodes de signé, et une option sur 9 autres, pour faire une saison complete



En fait pour Chuck la saison 3 avait été limitée à 13 episodes dès le début, mais face à la grosse demande ils ont tourné 6 épisodes supplémentaires, et l'épisode 19 est bien le dernier de la saison, donc non il n'ont pas fait 13 + 9 mais 13 + 6 est là c'est bien fini pour cette saison


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mai 2010)

je parlais de la saison 4, pas de la 3


----------



## JPTK (31 Mai 2010)

Moi je vais essayer HUNG, le pitch me plaît bien :love:

L'épisode de Breaking Bad de dimanche dernier, avec la mouche était un peu spé, huit-clos, on reste avec les 2 personnages et LA mouche, un peu perturbant, mais bon j'adore tjs autant.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Qui a déjà regardé "Arrested Development" ?
> C'est avec Michael Cera et Jason Bateman.



"Moi, moi moi". Dis t'il en levant le bras comme a l'école 

J'ai découvert ces acteurs dans cette série. Un bijou, sûrement "LA" meilleure série d'humour décalé que j'ai pu voir.

J'ai les DVD à la maison et je regrette que cela ne fasse que 3 saisons.


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Mai 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi je vais essayer HUNG, le pitch me plaît bien :love:
> 
> L'épisode de Breaking Bad de dimanche dernier, avec la mouche était un peu spé, huit-clos, on reste avec les 2 personnages et LA mouche, un peu perturbant, mais bon j'adore tjs autant.



Encore d'accord avec toi, décidement  :rateau:


----------



## daywalker69 (6 Juin 2010)

Oui, Hung à l'air plutôt cool! je vais aussi tenter le coup!
C'est râlant quand même tout fini en même temps en ce moment... How I met your mother, Big Bang theory, Desperate Housewives,  Burn notice, Chuck.....


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2010)

daywalker69 a dit:


> (&#8230 C'est râlant quand même tout fini en même temps en ce moment (&#8230



Je me répète, mais mettez-en de côté pour les périodes creuses (J'ai encore 6 saisons de Lost, 2 saisons de Weeds, de Chuck, de DH à regarder alors que vous  finito !)... 
Et certaines sont très agréables à regarder, _again and again_...


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Juin 2010)

teo a dit:


> Je me répète, mais mettez-en de côté pour les périodes creuses (J'ai encore 6 saisons de Lost)



Autre façon de dire : j'ai pas commencé la série Lost


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2010)

ah, ben si des bobets ne savent pas lire et qu'il faut préciser, de façon explicite: oui, je n'ai jamais regardé _Lost_. Nous voilà bien avancé mes amis !

Un petit épisode de ST-TNG ?


----------



## Sebastiany (7 Juin 2010)

True blood ! j'en suis tellement dingue que j'en ai [URLpas de lien pub merci]créer un forum[/URL] avec upload de fichiers joints comme les trailers et la BO eb fond.


----------



## Gwen (7 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Autre façon de dire : j'ai pas commencé la série Lost



L'avantage c'est que maintenant que l'on sait que la fin est décevante, il ne sera pas tenté de commencer.

Moi, ce qui me désole en ce moment, c'est l'arrêt de la série régulière de Law and Order. 20 ans que cela durait....


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2010)

Sebastiany a dit:


> True blood ! j'en suis tellement dingue que j'en ai [URLpas de lien pub merci]créer un forum[/URL] avec upload de fichiers joints comme les trailers et la BO eb fond.



C'est un peu culcul la praline, mais ça se regarde.


----------



## itako (9 Juin 2010)

NAN MAIS ATTENDEZ ! VOUS AVEZ VU L'EP 13 DE BREAKING BAD (S03) NAN MAIS NAN TROP FAT T'ENTENDS !

Pardon.
Non mais c'est du lourd, façon amphètes explosives !

Sinon j'ai toujours l'ep final de The Wire de coté, je ne sais pas trop quand le regarder. :rose:


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Juin 2010)

itako a dit:


> NAN MAIS ATTENDEZ ! VOUS AVEZ VU L'EP 13 DE BREAKING BAD (S03) NAN MAIS NAN TROP FAT T'ENTENDS !


 
Oui ben _taguel(c)_ j'ai prévu de le mater ce soir _ _


----------



## MacSedik (9 Juin 2010)

Excellent breaking bad !!! Je confirme :love: on est toujours au 11...


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Juin 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Excellent breaking bad !!! Je confirme :love: on est toujours au 11...



Et depuis quelques jours, fini la saison. Et c'est...  Vivement la saison 4! :love:


----------



## Gwen (22 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part, je viens de commencer *Persons Unknown* et c'est très étrange. Pas sûr que cela tienne bien longtemps, mais bon 

Le scénario : Des personnes kidnappées enfermées dans une chambre d'hôtel dans une ville fantôme et qui apparemment doivent s'entretuer.. SAW est passé par la


----------



## F118I4 (5 Août 2010)

J' ai commencé Mad Men, au départ j' étais un peu retissant (à cause de l' époque, je préfère des histoires dans le présent ou dans le futur) mais cette série est énorme.
D' ailleurs ils buvaient et fumaient autant que ça à cette époque?! (c' est juste non-stop!)

AMC fait très fort entre Breaking Bad et Mad Men...
En tout cas se sont les 2 seules séries que je suis actuellement.(vu que LOST est fini et que V n' est pas terrible)


----------



## teo (5 Août 2010)

Je regarde, pause estivale, les _4400_.
Après une saison et 8 épisodes, ça se laisse regarder, y'a comme un goût de _Kyle XY_ pour adulescents, un peu _mainstream_, juste ce qu'il faut. Dommage que la série n'est pas plus joué sur les déracinements temporels des _returnees_ à leur retour. Enfin, ça viendra peut-être.
J'ai fini _Fallen_, j'ai bien aimé.


Ah, et je ne remercierai jamais assez Jeanba3000 pour m'avoir fait découvrir _UFO_ de Gerry Anderson (après _Thunderbirds_ et avant _Space 1999_), énorme kitscherie interplanétaire sous champi ou acide, avec des actrices au maquillage outrageux et perruque violette brillante, des acteurs fumant clope sur clope en descendant des whiskies à chaque plan tout en tirant des tronches ennuyées ou étonnées dignes de Marc Brunet dans le _C&#339;ur a ses raisons_ et annonçant l'imperméable Barbara "_Dr. Russel_" Baines de la série suivante  (Le pilote de _Sky/Diver_, l'avion/sous-marin est digne d'un tournage en Supermarionation: on croirait une marionnette quand il vole&#8230.
La musique est du _tchikiboom_ "_on danse pointu_" _tchikiboom_ matiné de bossa nova ébourrifée... Les décors, les immeubles, les ordinateurs, les voitures (!), l'UFO, les personnages sont en train de sortir des Sixties en annonçant les Seventies (c'est sensé se passer en 1980  ) : on sent encore la rigidité des standards 60's (_The Time Tunnel- Mission: Impossible_ et en même temps sont annoncés les standards d'un futur technologique déjà vu dans _2001: A Space Odyssey_ et à voir dans _Cosmos 1999_&#8230, les fringues sont hallucinantes ( les filles et les garçons portent des trucs importables qui laissent pantois -ah les gilets en maille sur les torses poilus  :afraid: :love: ) on pense à _Goldorak_ ou _Thunderbirds_ pour les invraisemblables vaisseaux sous-marins ou interplanétaires et autres satellites&#8230;
A découvrir d'urgence, comme l'ensemble de l'&#339;uvre des Anderson d'ailleurs 

Le générique et les page wiki FR ou EN (nettement plus complète&#8230 :

[YOUTUBE]Y8RfzkhqBLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Selthis (5 Août 2010)

J'ai commencé Rubicon, c'est pas mal du tout !


----------



## maousse (6 Août 2010)

en ce moment je suis plongé dans Rescue Me, que j'ai commencé à regarder il y a peu. Une histoire commencée il y a 6 saisons à propos d'une brigade pompiers new yorkais, portée par Denis Leary dans le rôle principal.

la répartie des gens alcoolisés est un très bon passe temps, finalement


----------



## Dagui (25 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est un peu culcul la praline, mais ça se regarde.



TrueBlood cucul ? Ben dis donc, qu'est-ce que c'est que Vampire Diarie, qui lui pourrait être classé cucul.

Sinon, j'ai bien aimé la série Misfits diffusé sur la chaîne anglaise E4. C'est très légèrement inspiré d'Heroes, pour le côté pouvoirs surnaturels, mais ça se prend beaucoup moins au sérieux. Mais il n'y a eu que 6 épisodes fin 2009, et rien n'est confirmé pour une 2ème saison.

Sinon, une série sympa, sur le milieu des pompes funèbres c'est Six Feet Under. C'est fini depuis un bon moment mais voilà. Très décalé aussi. Et ce n'est pas déprimant malgré ce qu'on pourrait croire (bon certaines scènes peut-être)

Et The Sopranos, série sur la mafia italienne aux USA. Très bien faite je trouve.
Bon, et pour finir par le côté geek, déjà dit ici, mais The Big Bang Theory m'a bien fait rire. Sauf quelques épisodes de la saison 3, où je trouvais que ça commençait à s'essouffler.

(Tout ça en VOSTFR bien sûr)


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2010)

Pour les fans de BSG&#8230; en attendant la fin de la saison 1 de Caprica (en tout, 18 épisodes) qui n'arrivera sans doute pas avant le début de 2011&#8230;


----------



## huexley (2 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Pour les fans de BSG en attendant la fin de la saison 1 de Caprica (en tout, 18 épisodes) qui n'arrivera sans doute pas avant le début de 2011



J'avoue au final n'avoir rien eu de spécial avec Caprica Dommage


----------



## inkclub (6 Septembre 2010)

the pacific sur c+ ce soir

excellente série


----------



## woulf (7 Septembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> the pacific sur c+ ce soir
> 
> excellente série



J'ai beaucoup aimé cette série, que je pense extrêmement réaliste et qui - en tous cas pour moi - m'a appris que le Pacifique ce n'était pas cool comme dans les films de guerre des années 50 et 60, ni encore comme dans les têtes brûlées de Papy Boyington.
Idem pour le traitement du retour à la vie civile.
Bref, du tout bon !


----------



## F118I4 (7 Septembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas pour vous mais moi je fais une overdose de films ou séries sur les guerres (la guerre du Golf 1 et 2, la seconde guerre mondiale) mais j' ai adoré "Les Frères d' Armes".
J' ai même pas eu la force de regarder Les Démineurs.


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2010)

*Queer As Folk* (version US), 10 ans après sa sortie. 
Je n'avais jamais regardé en 2004 plus loin que la première moitié de la seconde saison.

Y'a un côté parfois désuet dans les thématiques, on pourrait se dire.

Mais en fait, ce n'est pas désuet, c'est juste et toujours d'actualité:
Mariage de couple de même sexe / enfants issus de ces mêmes couples / sortie du placard / Marche des fiertés / différence d'âge / surconsommation sexuelle / gaybashing (crime de haine) / sida, relapse et bareback, IST / mélange à la pédophilie / clubbing et dépendances (alcool, tabac, poppers, coke, GHB, Crystal, E, internet, sexe) / solitude et perte d'estime de soi, suicide / prostitution / désintérêt des politiques / le web / discriminations (en dehors et à l'intérieur de la communauté: professionnelles, ghettos)
bref, le tableau est toujours loin d'être rose, en osant la couleur.

L'histoire est en elle-même assez banale. Elle raconte de façon assez agréable, parfois assez répétitive (la diner's, la salle de gym, le bar, le club :sleep: ) les aventures d'une bande de copains gays et copines lesbiennes dans un Pittsburg plus ou moins imaginaire. Ca pourrait être le Marais. C'est je crois la première série à aborder aussi frontalement l'homosexualité épisode après épisode. Le langage est plus qu'imagé, on voit des queues et des minous.
Elle me parle, particulièrement avec la distance, parfois en surjoué et parfois superficiellement, suivant les sujets et les épisodes.
Un jalon télévisuel.

Quand je vois Gus, je pense aux deux enfants de mon ami J.-C qui grandissent
et sans le savoir disent F*** You aux Boutin et autres De Villiers;

Quand je vois Blake overdoser dans les chiottes du Babylon, je pense à la pelle de cet ange sublime aux Bains-Douches,
je me dis que la dope est une sacré saloperie;

Quand je vois Justin se prendre une batte de baseball dans la gueule,
je repense à cette fin d'après-midi à Genève où j'ai failli me prendre une barre de fer dans la tronche parce que je suis gai, moi aussi;

Quand je regarde Brian ou Michael se glisser dans la darkroom du Babylon,
je me sens exactement comme eux, quand en chasse;

Quand j'entend _Rendez-vu_ des Basement Jaxx, j'ai envie de danser comme un fou,
un verre à la main toute la nuit, une clope dans l'autre, avec un boy-friend ou un plan pour m'accompagner;​

Il était temps pour une série qui parle nos codes et montre nos vies banales, avec nos défauts et nos qualités. Nos enfants en auront besoin, ce sera leur héritage culturel, comme Proust, Gide ou Genet.

Et la bande-son est une vraie mine de platine.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2010)

*Broadwalk Empire.*
Belle image, décors superbes, extrèmement bien filmé.
MAis je me suis fait chier... 

*Nikita*
Rien de nouveau, mais on peut se laisser prendre.

*The Event*
Dans la lignée des séries à mystère inexpliqués. Pas mal du tout.

*Call Me Fitz*
Jason Priestley se prend pour Hank Moody.
C'est assez marrant et l'ambiance visuelle est superbe.


----------



## huexley (26 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *The Event*
> Dans la lignée des séries à mystère inexpliqués. Pas mal du tout.
> .



Pareil j'aime beaucoup The event, bonne ambiance, j'ai juste peur de rester sur le carreau, sans fin ni queue ni tête... Comme beaucoup de séries récemment Typique Flash Forward arreté sans S02 et Heroes parti vite en quenouille


----------



## teo (13 Mai 2011)

Selthis a dit:


> J'ai commencé _Rubicon_, c'est pas mal du tout !



Je confirme, une des plus étranges et cools séries que j'ai vu depuis un moment  Je comprend pourquoi mais je regrette que cette série n'ait pas fonctionné et ait été arrêtée :/ Une deuxième saison aurait été appréciée. La BO est vraiment bien faite. Think Tank, espionnage, conspirations, ploutocratie, corruptions, on sent une certaine Amérique inquiète, prise dans ses propres pièges, horrifiées par ses propres démons&#8230;

- *Lost*: Je suis dans la dernière saison: touffu, parfois capilotracté (mais on regarde aussi les séries pour ça non ?) mais c'est un univers bien fait qui roule et fonctionne bien, surtout quand on a pas à attendre. Les personnages sont attachants, on les aime, puis on les déteste, mais on finit toujours par leur trouver un bon côté&#8230; Respect !

- *Fringe*, toujours en cours, j'aime décidément beaucoup cet univers de X-Files sous LSD.

Je laisse de côté _Caprica_, _Weeds_, _Breaking Bad_ ou _Dexter_ un moment et découvert plusieurs séries:

- _Treme_, la vie 3 mois après l'ouragan Katrina à la Nouvelle-Orleans. Comment une ville et ses habitants se recontruisent. Très politique et très musicale, elle dénonce particulièrement l'Administration Bush et celle de la ville, tant pour son incapacité à réagir pendant les événements (préférence aux blancs, abandons des minorités ethniques), que par les magouilles immobilères après coup, visant à reconstruire une New Orleans blanche, propre, gentrifiée. Les personnages sont attachants et la musique, si on aime blues, jazz, big band, est un vrai plaisir, avec des apparitions de quelques pointures&#8230; Coup de c&#339;ur, vraiment. On est loin de la Californie ou de New York. Difficile à suivre en VO pure, du fait de l'argot african american et cajun). On sent l'Amérique et ses démons intérieurs, ici aussi.

- _True Blood_: que dire ? J'imagine qu'on aime ou qu'on déteste. J'aime beaucoup malgré certaines -petites- faiblesses (Fab: ce que tu dois sous-entendre par culcul  ) mais si tu plonges dans les dessous de la série, ça devient captivant ! Les thèmes du sang (vs drogue vs sida), du sexe (idem), "de la sortie du placard" (rester caché ou se montrer vs homosexualité), de l'intolérance des bigots (idem), l'Amérique des petits et des grands, des blancs et des minorités, les relations entre vampires et progénitures, tout est explosif: America America ! on pourrait analyser  cette série pendant des heures, c'est Alan Bale de _Six Feet Under_, quand même  . Et c'est très drôle (je sais pas en VF, mais en VO, c'est désopilant ! particulièrement les accents et le slang&#8230.
Et je dois dire que la facilité de ces acteurs à se déshabiller, c'est plutôt agréable  Mentions spéciales à Jason, Eric, Godric, Jesus, Sam, Eggs mais aussi Bill (même s'il est toujours trop gris et terne !); désolé si j'en ai oublié . Et côté filles c'est pas si mal que ça non plus, non ? 

- _Justified_: j'adore les histoires de cow-boys ! Un Federal Marshall moderne et sexy, avec chapeau de cow-boy, revolver et grosse voiture noire, à la gachette adroite mais un peu trop facile, dans un Kentucky à la _Shérif fait moi peur_ en plus sérieux, voire ethno-sociologique: on y traque le redneck comme au 19e, mais au 21e s. La télé américaine explore l'histoire et l'imaginaire US, un peu comme dans _True Blood_ et _Treme_, entre New Orleans et les Bayous&#8230; ici, ce sont les collines et les terrils de ce pays du charbon. Beaucoup d'humour.

- _Game of Thrones_: tout l'univers du Trône de fer, le roman fleuve heroic fantasy de George R. R. Martin, adapté avec l'auteur pour la télé. Merci à silvio pour la découverte du livre !
La série débute, elle est bien foutue, mais je ne suis pas objectif (je me tape la lecture des livres en anglais, je suis un accro). Ce n'est juste pas aussi énorme que les livres (j'attend le 5e tome, sortie en juillet :love qui sont des vrais pavés, mais le côté descriptif et la multiplicité des histoires, sous-histoires et personnages secondaires des livres doit évidemment passer à la trappe. Laissez le temps d'entrer dans l'univers des livres, c'est un monde sans rapport avec la Terre que l'on connait, totalement imaginaire et il faut d'abord planter le décor et les personnages (il y en a pas mal et surtout dans pas mal d'endroits différents). Si vous avez aimé Tolkien, ça peut vous plaire, c'est un peu le genre et on y retrouve d'ailleurs un des acteurs. Chevaliers, combats, trahison, inceste, massacres, espions, roi, reine, prince et paysans, dangers mystérieux etc.
Pour les fans ou pas, ça va passer bientôt sur Orange d'ici quelques temps en VF, mais je vous conseille la VOstFR, nettement plus riche. Rien que le titre _Game of thrones_ / _Jeu de trônes_ joue sur les mots, _Game_ voulant aussi bien dire _Jeu_ que _Gibier_ en anglais.

- _Mildred Pierce_, une mini-série en 5 épisodes, de Todd Haines (réalisateur de _American Beauty_). La vie d'une femme indépendante dans la Californie post-Grande Dépression. Kate Winslet est excellente, Guy Pierce, parfaitement sexy et insupportable, bref, chouette casting et la découverte de la Californie des thirties donne envie 

- _Stargate Universe_: je ne connaissais que le film et quelques épisodes épars de cette franchise plutôt copieuse, et là, j'ai accroché immédiatement. On peut regretter certains moments un peu faibles ou trop prévisibles, mais il y a ce côté noir qui me rappelle trop Battlestar Galactica pour ne pas craquer. Un vaisseau et un équipage pas vraiment préparé, qui fonce vers la naissance de l'Univers et rencontrant pas mal de soucis et d'ennemis divers et variés, en espérant quand même pouvoir revenir sur Terre un jour.
Apparemment la série ne sera pas reconduite, dommage. Espérons qu'ils arrivent à nous finir ça sans trop avoir à bâcler.


----------



## fedo (13 Mai 2011)

> _Stargate Universe_: je ne connaissais que le film et quelques  épisodes épars de cette franchise plutôt copieuse, et là, j'ai accroché  immédiatement. On peut regretter certains moments un peu faibles ou trop  prévisibles, mais il y a ce côté noir qui me rappelle trop Battlestar  Galactica pour ne pas craquer. Un vaisseau et un équipage pas vraiment  préparé, qui fonce vers la naissance de l'Univers et rencontrant pas mal  de soucis et d'ennemis divers et variés, en espérant quand même pouvoir  revenir sur Terre un jour.
> Apparemment la série ne sera pas reconduite, dommage. Espérons qu'ils arrivent à nous finir ça sans trop avoir à bâcler.



j'apprécie bien également cette série mais uniquement en VO.
malheureusement elle s'achève à la fin de la 2ème saison sur un suspens et sans fin car les producteurs ont arrêté la série prématurément.
il n'y aura pas de fin.

la 2ème saison contient des épisodes plus faibles mais la fin de la 2ème saison relève bien le niveau. le dernier épisode a été diffusé cette semaine outre atlantique.


----------



## wip (13 Mai 2011)

fedo a dit:


> j'apprécie bien également cette série mais uniquement en VO.
> malheureusement elle s'achève à la fin de la 2ème saison sur un suspens et sans fin car les producteurs ont arrêté la série prématurément.
> il n'y aura pas de fin.
> 
> la 2ème saison contient des épisodes plus faibles mais la fin de la 2ème saison relève bien le niveau. le dernier épisode a été diffusé cette semaine outre atlantique.


Arggghhh !!! Tu es fou !! Tu nous dis qu'il n'y a pas d'espoir !!! Nous sommes décapité !! 

Alerte au Spooler !!   
​
Il y en a marre des ces séries qui se finissent pas


----------



## fedo (13 Mai 2011)

wip a dit:


> Arggghhh !!! Tu es fou !! Tu nous dis qu'il n'y a pas d'espoir !!! Nous sommes décapité !!
> 
> Alerte au Spooler !!
> ​
> Il y en a marre des ces séries qui se finissent pas



même un téléfilm de clôture a été refusé  les acteurs ont appris la fin de la série par twitter


----------



## teo (13 Mai 2011)

Il ne me reste plus qu'un ou deux épisodes, ça craint :afraid:


----------

